# Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Assemble!



## Lord Yu (Jul 11, 2008)

The thread to discuss the new mainstream so called anti mainstream music that is what it is. I so wanted to call this thread Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Assemble! but I couldn't...Or Could I? Fuck yes I will till Dave or some concerned mod does change it. As you know I'm not an Indie Kid so I'm gonna disappear now. I just thought this thread needed making. I'm handing this to Lamb or whoever wants to ride this pony to the glue factory. Arcade Fire blah blah blah


----------



## Lamb (Jul 11, 2008)

you're just jealous.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah! Hulk Smash!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Death Cab.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 11, 2008)

Cell said:


> I like Death Cab.



They're on a major label. 

oh, and a The Earlies pimp is coming.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 11, 2008)

I also like Arcade Fire.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 11, 2008)

Is M.I.A. indie? I also like Vampire Weekend? I have no idea how this genre is defined.


----------



## delirium (Jul 11, 2008)

I think 50 Cent is indie, right? I like him a lot.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the new Del he is so much more open minded than any of us could ever dream of...


----------



## Lamb (Jul 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Is M.I.A. indie? I also like Vampire Weekend? I have no idea how this genre is defined.



It's not a genre, per say. 

as much as a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who like to dress like they're 40 years older than they are, usually in clothes that cost a lot more than they should considering they were bought at thrift stores, and talk about how a band was better before their current release.

We also tend to pretend to like art that has "depth" instead of emotion and movies that spend all their time wanking about with "character depth" while ignoring plot.

"Indie Music" is just a rag tag of these people who make unsophisticated music ranging from folk to hip-hop, skipping metal, and occaisionally diddling jazz's wiener.

Only real requirement is an indie label (which is suspect considering the amount of "indie kids" who like Death Cab For Cutie and Rilo Kiley post major label debut.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't like this term, "indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)." Moe/w even called me that in a PM. Such audacity! So a taste in independently produced guitar pop of various degrees of dissonance means you have a diminished masculinity? I think you should be ashamed of yourself for such language, and those who allow it to continue should be embarassed. This is an outrage, and I am deeply offended!!!



Now, IF YOU'LL EXCUSE ME, I'm off to my bathroom; I have my new Saddle Creek mixtape to listen to while applying a LONG overdue cucumber mask.


----------



## azuken (Jul 12, 2008)

J-Live is the best thing that this thread will ever talk about. And that fool is on an indie label.

Also, Jay electronic. That fool is so indie he isnt on a label. HAHA! WIN!


----------



## less (Jul 12, 2008)

Right, I'm here. Now what?


----------



## Lamb (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't these threads usually get started by someone listing bands they love/like and everyone doing the same, til one of them starts quoting and saying stuff like "GTFO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?

I'll start =D

Iron & Wine
Okkervil River
The Earlies
Enon
Les Savy Fav
French Kicks
Ladytron
Cursive
Two Gallants
Supergrass
The Robot Ate Me
The Libertines
Elliott Smith
Halloween, Alaska
M83
This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb
Defiance, Ohio
DeVotchKa
The Apples In Stereo
The Smiths
The Stone Roses
Blur

I could prolly go on forever. >_>


----------



## King (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! 

The Stone Roses = goodness.

Edit: I think this band is an indie band. Everyone check out . They are even more goodness packed into about four albums.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Don't these threads usually get started by someone listing bands they love/like and everyone doing the same, til one of them starts quoting and saying stuff like "GTFO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?
> 
> I'll start =D
> 
> ...



Mmm hmmm. MD needs more Britpop. I'll match this. Let's see who gets the GTFO first.

Blur
Graham Coxon
Super Furry Animals
XTC
Rane
White Denim
The Broken West
The Submarines
Richard Swift
British Sea Power
Destroyer
Animal Collective
Annuals
The Besnard Lakes
The New Pornographers
Deerhoof
Liars
Spoon
The Deadly Syndrome
The Subjects
Evangelicals
The Swimmers
Ghosty


----------



## sel (Jul 12, 2008)

> Don't these threads usually get started by someone listing bands they love/like and everyone doing the same, til one of them starts quoting and saying stuff like "GTFO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?



Ooh I wanna play

Limited to indie stuffs aye? Or just general. Since according to my lastfm Kate Bush is my most played artist of the last 3 months XD


----------



## Perverse (Jul 13, 2008)

Lamb for Indie Prez. 

Um, who here likes of Montreal? Hissing Fauna, Are You The Destroyer was awesome.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 13, 2008)

Most black metal is independent. Does that count? X3

Okay, but seriously I like some music that qualifies as indie, but I want to know more.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

God Deerhoof is so fucking awesome.


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2008)

somebody called? 



Cell said:


> I like Death Cab.



_We Have The Facts And We Are Voting YES_ is their finest moment. anyone who disagrees should jump in front of a 18 wheeler 

I have a super duper indie band for you all; The Winston Jazz Routine. They sound like the bastard love child of Logh, Wixel, Owen, The Robot Ate Me and the thirds. Pimp coming in a few hours

also; make Jove an Admin. just fucking do it people.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the new Walkmen album, considering they need to do something great after the mediocre _A Hundred Miles Off_, which, of course, never happened.


Anyway, BAND SPAM, CLASSIC INDIE FORM:

Olivia Tremor Control
The Chameleons
THE CHURCH (major label exception)
Television
The Minutemen
Meat Puppets
Pere Ubu
The Pixies
Mercury Rev
Husker Du
Camper Van Beethoven
Galaxie 500
The Db's
Public Image, Ltd.
The Sonics
Pavement
Mission of Burma
Sonic Youth
Yo La Tengo
Guided By Voices
Kitchens of Dinstinction
Cocteau Twins
Jesus and Mary Chain
Ride
Swervedriver
Television Personalities


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Lamb for Indie Prez.
> 
> Um, who here likes of Montreal? *Hissing Fauna, Are You The Destroyer* was awesome.



GTFO FAGET! :eud



?<3 said:


> God Deerhoof is so fucking awesome.



Quite 



mow said:


> somebody called?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Logh + Owen + The Robot Ate Me + The Verve? D:

/dls

oh and I totally second the Jove thing, I tend to like too much non-Indie stuff, and I be stealing shit from his band name drops all the time. 



Jove said:


> I'm looking forward to the new Walkmen album, considering they need to do something great after the mediocre _A Hundred Miles Off_, which, of course, never happened.
> 
> 
> Anyway, BAND SPAM, CLASSIC INDIE FORM:
> ...



It'd be so fucking hot if The Walkmen released a great album, but I admit I have lowered my expectations as far as modern post-punk bands go, it always feels like they release one or two fabulous releases, and then completely die musically. 

I mean, the difference between albums like _Silent Alarm_ and _A Weekend In The City_ or _Turn On The Bright Lights_ and _Antics_(can't talk about _Our Love To Admire_ major label release and the kind of album that makes me wish it hadn't been made.)


Though, by far, my biggest indie disappointment was _Elephant Shell_ by Tokyo Police Club. I had high hopes for that album, and it failed to deliver.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

Lamb said:


> It'd be so fucking hot if The Walkmen released a great album, but I admit I have lowered my expectations as far as modern post-punk bands go, it always feels like they release one or two fabulous releases, and then completely die musically.
> 
> I mean, the difference between albums like _Silent Alarm_ and _A Weekend In The City_ or _Turn On The Bright Lights_ and _Antics_(can't talk about _Our Love To Admire_ major label release and the kind of album that makes me wish it hadn't been made.)
> 
> ...



That's so true. But if The Walkmen only have _Everyone Who Pretended to Like Me Is Gone_ and _Bows + Arrows_ to their name, Hamilton Leithauser can die peacefully. And I just remembered that their new album comes out the same day as the new Stereolab! 

I also just want to point out that Hamilton Leithauser is the coolest fucking name ever.

_Antics_...


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 13, 2008)

Props on listening to Swervedriver I love that band a shit ton...


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2008)

_Turn On The Bright Lights_ was just soo much better. 


Half the songs on _Antics_ feel so unnatural and I never understood how _Slow Hands_ got to be a single seeing as it makes me feel like tearing out my ears, same with _Narc_ actually.

That being said, _C'mere, Take You On A Cruise, Next Exit and Not Even Jail_ are beautiful.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

Lamb said:


> _Turn On The Bright Lights_ was just soo much better.
> 
> 
> Half the songs on _Antics_ feel so unnatural and I never understood how _Slow Hands_ got to be a single seeing as it makes me feel like tearing out my ears, same with _Narc_ actually.
> ...



What really soured me on _Antics_ was that they ruined "A Time to Be So Small." The version of that on the Precipitate EP was incredible. The one on _Antics_ was just boring. And "Slow Hands," that song seemed like an Interpol parody.

They got so upstaged by Arcade Fire in '04, and then _again_ in '07.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 13, 2008)

K
sara
rough trade
jagjawar
sub pop
secretly canadian
plastilina
bada bing
matador
merge
saddle creak (aka. full of suck exept 2G)
bad jazz
homestead
too pure
thrill jocky
elephant


really real indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dont list bands, they list lables 
also they listen to everything on vinyl, and secretly have a blondie record hiden between their matresses.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 13, 2008)

You no likey of Montreal, George?


----------



## escamoh (Jul 13, 2008)

no one listed built to spill ??


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> K
> sara
> rough trade
> jagjawar
> ...



I like all those labels. 

Saddle Creek isn't that suck though D:

Rilo Kiley's one good album was released through them, Cursive & The Good Life are on there, as you mentioned Two Gallants, but also there's Son, Ambulance, Sorry About Dresden, The Faint, Lullaby For The Working Class, Azure Ray and Now It's Overhead. I feel they get unfair treatment because Conor Oberst is a self-effacing fuck-tard, who, while being a brilliant lyricist, fucks up on delivery and should never be forgiven for having the audacity to write a song called _Lover I Don't Have To Love_ that actually contains the line "I want a lover I don't have to love", not to mention the fact that it's a single. And just because everybody knows Conor Oberst doesn't mean that people should forget that that label was formed around Tim Kasher and Todd Fink, who both have very good indie careers.




Perverse said:


> You no likey of Montreal, George?



No, I love Of Montreal. I just enjoy hating on nubs.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 13, 2008)

full of suck.


also... my pimp totaly failed... I cant rip cds to my computer anymore.. my disk drive runs soo slow it just stops... and so i didnt get the full cd on there.. didnt notice, sent it all out... and now im pissed and SOL, cuz im fairly sure that it is noone on the internet for download...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> K
> sara
> rough trade
> jagjawar
> ...





You forgot:

Kill Rock Stars
Misra
Fat Cat
Dead Oceans
Dangerbird
Absolutely Kosher
XL
Vice
Italians Do it Better
DFA
Alien8
Troubleman Unlimited
Barsuk
Polyvinyl
Arts & Crafts
Ace Fu
Beggars Banquet
Warp
Ninja Tune


----------



## Audrey (Jul 13, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> also... my pimp totaly failed... I cant rip cds to my computer anymore.. my disk drive runs soo slow it just stops... and so i didnt get the full cd on there.. didnt notice, sent it all out... and now im pissed and SOL, cuz im fairly sure that it is noone on the internet for download...



I'm gonna help you out. I'm downloading it right now on a P2P from someone else, but I have to wait in line. Once I get it, I'll upload it and send it to everyone for you. It might take a little while. You don't even have to do anything for me. X3


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 13, 2008)

escamoh said:


> no one listed built to spill ??



Technicaly Built to spill isnt indie, they have been on WB since the git go, however they do mange to encompase the sound and rock the fuck out and do generaly everything right. altho if you were a realy realy indie hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) snob you would somehow say that built to spill sucked and doug marsch sold out and should have stoped after the tree people.



Jove said:


> You forgot:
> 
> Kill Rock Stars
> Misra
> ...



And im sure you forgot some too, but for now i will admit my defeat, you get the indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cred.

NEXT indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) challenge, name a band from each of the following cities, + points if noone has heard of them. also i will misspell most of these, cuz i suck at spelling fuck you.

wales
cardiff
London
Barcelona
gotthenberg
Oslo
Toronto
Montreal
Vancouver (canada)
Munich
Melbourne
San Francisco
Los Angeles
New York
Boston
Flagstaff
boisie
philidelphia
gainsville
chicago
austin
denver
portland
seattle
olympia
cleavland

im gona end this here, this is prolly beyond my limits already, i wana see someone go all the way with this, also france needs some representation up there... but i know like 2 french bands, so... i ignored it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> NEXT indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) challenge, name a band from each of the following cities, + points if noone has heard of them. also i will misspell most of these, cuz i suck at spelling fuck you.
> 
> wales
> cardiff
> ...



Woah. I'll try:

wales - Super Furry Animals
cardiff - Los Campensinos!
London - Blur
Barcelona
gotthenberg
Oslo 
Toronto - Broken Social Scene
Montreal - Malajube
Vancouver (canada) - New Pornographers
Munich
Melbourne 
San Francisco - Deerhoof
Los Angeles - HEALTH
New York - White Rabbits
Boston - Throwing Muses
Flagstaff
boisie - Built to Spill?
philidelphia - Matt Pond PA
gainsville
chicago - All Smiles
austin - White Denim
denver - Apples In Stereo
portland - Menomena
seattle - The Sonics
olympia - Sleater-Kinney
cleavland - Pere Ubu

That's all I can think of, and some of them aren't current at all.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 14, 2008)

> The Winston Jazz Routine


Spun it. Loved it to death. Desperately want more.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> Woah. I'll try:
> 
> wales - Super Furry Animals
> cardiff - Los Campensinos!
> ...




Lets see... i can add

Lucksmiths- Melbourn
... um stina nordernstam- stockholm... but that wasnt on there...

... yea i feel lame right now. I cant believe we cant get gotthenberg i thought that would be a gimmie, it seems like none of the 

and hanne hukkelberg whent to school in Oslo... does that count? shit... losing cred here.... anyways.... pic below.. wtf.





I hope its shooped


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> Lets see... i can add
> 
> Lucksmiths- Melbourn
> ... um stina nordernstam- stockholm... but that wasnt on there...
> ...





Well, anything to get Mangum out of hiding...


And dammit, I got something wrong. Throwing Muses were from Rhode Island. I could have sworn they were from Boston.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, anything to get Mangum out of hiding...
> 
> 
> And dammit, I got something wrong. Throwing Muses were from Rhode Island. I could have sworn they were from Boston.



mangum is so esoteric, he prolly has about 300 songs recorded on 35mm video without sound.... that doesnt make sence but you know...


----------



## King (Jul 14, 2008)

we should all discuss meat puppets.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 14, 2008)

Who needs Elliott BROOD's new album? I could upload it for all interested.

Considering everyone else is name-dropping indie bands, I'll name some of my recent discoveries, and then let you guys poke fun at me for being an indie nub.


Travis
Feist
Bright Eyes
Of Montreal
Cat Power
The Decemberists
Elliott Smith
Fleet Foxes
The Frames
Frightened Rabbit
Low
Modest Mouse
Iron & Wine
Flowers From The Man Who Shot Your Cousin
The Notwist
Okkervil River
Pete Murray
Sarah Blasko
Pinback
The Prayers & Tears of Arthur Digby Sellers
The Postal Service
The Shins
Sparklehorse
Spoon
The Standard
Sun Kil Moon
Tindersticks

^ my favourite indie bands from iTunes.

I think I'll do an indie double pimp later tonight. Yes, yes I will.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Who needs Elliott BROOD's new album? I could upload it for all interested.
> 
> Considering everyone else is name-dropping indie bands, I'll name some of my recent discoveries, and then let you guys poke fun at me for being an indie nub.
> 
> ...



I've never heard of Flowers From the Man Who Shot Your Cousin, but the band name reminds me of this awesome folk band from Brooklyn called The Shot Heard Round the World.



I think everyone will like the song "Dead On Night," which is a naturally great folk-indie pop song, but with flourishes of screeching feedback that take it to celestial level. It just sounds innately MD.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Who needs Elliott BROOD's new album? I could upload it for all interested.
> 
> Considering everyone else is name-dropping indie bands, I'll name some of my recent discoveries, and then let you guys poke fun at me for being an indie nub.
> 
> ...



Sparklehorse has never produced a single LP on an indie label.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 14, 2008)

I pimped Flowers, Jove. Awesomely awesome folk. Try the Request Thread, it'll knock your socks off.

@George: Sorry. Guess I'm just not indie.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 14, 2008)

RENTRER EN SOI is on an independent label, so are they indie enough for you guys?


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2008)

^, no, we are talking about good indie music  

thead needs more matt elliott/ red house painters / Richard Swift


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2008)

Does Shatner count?


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2008)

damn fucking straight he does. whoever pimped Has Been is one hellva bloke dont you think?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2008)

I need BROOD.

I also haven't a flying fuck of an idea about Indie.  Enlighten me, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2008)

LIES DOC you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) deep down. ive seen it X3

also; im wearing a modest mouse tee ive made myself. MY INDIE CRED > YOURS


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2008)

Mow, you're indie cred is astronomical; I don't think I'll find anyone as twee inde as you, ever.  Except maybe Lamb, he's coming up and there's no stopping him. 

I know I like some indie stuffs, mainly what mow and I talk about in our super indie, esoteric ambient/electronic talks about how awesome they are, but I don't know anything else.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2008)

guys, how about an indie group pimp? every 3 days one of us pimps one of their indie records and we rotate from there? oughta be lots of fun and will sorta alot of people out


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

mow said:


> guys, how about an indie group pimp? every 3 days one of us pimps one of their indie records and we rotate from there? oughta be lots of fun and will sorta alot of people out



That's not a bad idea. I keep wanting to join the pimp list, but then I keep piling up albums on my own. I'm almost caught up, though. Just have to make my way through a Les Fleur Des Lys anthology. 

You'll like this, mow/e. The first thing I'll be spreading is the two Richard Swift releases this year: the _Instruments of Science and Techology_ album and the _Onassis I and II_ "double-EP."


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2008)

a man after mein heart <3


----------



## sel (Jul 14, 2008)

mow said:


> LIES DOC you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) deep down. ive seen it X3
> 
> also; im wearing a modest mouse tee ive made myself. MY INDIE CRED > YOURS



I got a plain white shirt and wrote on it in felt tip 'this is a long drive for someone with nothing to think about' on it


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a black hoodie that I cut stencils of The Lonesome Crowded West out the back of and patched white denim on the inside. Does that count[er]?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2008)

I like indie bands that aren't really "indie" (i.e. Husker Du, the Replacements, Beat Happening). I just prefer the 80s indie pop/rock to the newer stuff.


----------



## sel (Jul 14, 2008)

That makes you pretty awesome actually.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 14, 2008)

america and britain have different definitons of indie. but i like most british indie apart from groups like the kooks, who are just generic pish.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 14, 2008)

mow said:


> ^, no, we are talking about good indie music



Have you heard them before?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Have you heard them before?



There are two definitions of "indie".

1) Bands who play generic pop-rock and have acoustic guitar songs.

2) Bands on indie labels (Ying Yang Twins are on an indie label, mind you).

Indie is basically what people call themselves to feel "cool".



> Sakura can try a melee off with her. I doubt it will end well for pink.



I KNOW IT DOES. >


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Cell said:


> I like indie bands that aren't really "indie" (i.e. Husker Du, the Replacements, Beat Happening). I just prefer the 80s indie pop/rock to the newer stuff.



"Aren't really indie," say whaaa? Those are three of the archetype indie bands.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> "Aren't really indie," say whaaa? Those three of the archetype indie bands.



I mean, they're not what people would consider indie these days.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

mow said:


> ^, no, we are talking about good indie music
> 
> thead needs more matt elliott/ red house painters / Richard Swift



I've been trying to get a happy few people in my inner circle(2) of friends (and a couple of you MD guys) to get _Songs For A Blue Guitar_ for ages, and yet nobody listens to me. I'm just gonna put this out there Red House Painters is better than Sun Kil Moon. 

@shawn: =P

@idea for indie pimp: it'd be cool, but I feel like my indie security would shatter quickly, due mostly to the fact that most indie kids already have my indie musics, and that I pimp most of my unknown stuff 

@thread: y were The Fall forgotten? I can talk about 70's/80's post-punk with my friends and they'll always know everything about The Cure, Joy Division and Echo & The Bunnymen, but I say The Fall and they seem to think I mean The Faint. 

Seriously, The Fall are easily my favorite early post-punk band, and I don't know anyone who listens to them. I know mow goes on about soul in music, but there is definitely something cool about purposely making it seem like you have none, plus they have a song called _Hip Priest._


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I've been trying to get a happy few people in my inner circle(2) of friends (and a couple of you MD guys) to get _Songs For A Blue Guitar_ for ages, and yet nobody listens to me. I'm just gonna put this out there Red House Painters is better than Sun Kil Moon.
> 
> @shawn: =P
> 
> ...



I guess I haven't gotten over Mark E. Smith vs. Steve Malkmus. I'm a Malkmus fanboy. I think a lot of people interested in the Fall see that endless list of LP's and get frightened. 

I'd throw Wire out there, too. Such nervous post-punk.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> I guess I haven't gotten over Mark E. Smith vs. Steve Malkmus. I'm a Malkmus fanboy. I think a lot of people interested in the Fall see that endless list of LP's and get frightened.
> 
> I'd throw Wire out there, too. Such nervous post-punk.



but see, I don't get that, of course The Fall's gonna have a lot of albums, Smith's been recording for a good 30 years. And I never really got the whole Malkmus VS Smith thing, other than that Smith is a sour old man, but I love that about him D:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Lamb said:


> but see, I don't get that, of course The Fall's gonna have a lot of albums, Smith's been recording for a good 30 years. And I never really got the whole Malkmus VS Smith thing, other than that Smith is a sour old man, but I love that about him D:



Ha! That's exactly what it was about. Smith was angry because he felt Pavement sounded too much like the Fall, which I think was overblown by Smith, anyway. You're right about the albums, business; it's not necessary to listen to all of them. You're fine just listening to the ones in the early-and-mid 80's.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ha! That's exactly what it was about. Smith was angry because he felt Pavement sounded too much like the Fall, which I think was overblown by Smith, anyway. You're right about the albums, business; it's not necessary to listen to all of them. You're fine just listening to the ones in the early-and-mid 80's.



I think it's more like he's exhibiting his bitterness at the fact that his music has been pretty much ignored by a large part of the indie crowd, while Pavement is one of the most influential indie bands of the 90's, and they were largely influenced by The Fall, but no one seems to care.

Easy to see that making someone feel like their entire body of work is completely fruitless.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

It's totally understandable, but Frank Black never excoriated Cobain for the Nirvana-Pixies thing, and he had a much stronger case. Of Course, _Bowie_ went after Cobain hard. But Frank Black hasn't made a worthwhile record in what, 16 years? And Mark Smith's still as awesome as ever.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> It's totally understandable, but Frank Black never excoriated Cobain for the Nirvana-Pixies thing, and he had a much stronger case. Of Course, _Bowie_ went after Cobain hard. But Frank Black hasn't made a worthwhile record in what, 16 years? And Mark Smith's still as awesome as ever.



But The Pixies, at least, have been in and out of the eye of the popular eye for the last 20 years, from their original success, to their now recurring success since every other hollywood movie aimed at older teens has to feature one of their songs, just because Fight Club was popular.

I actually understood the Bowie thing, it does get kind of annoying hearing _Man Who Sold The World_ referred to as a "Nirvana song".

But Mark Smith was never big or flouted, just acknowledged by the mainstream-indies(lol at oxymorons actually existing) and then completely disregarded because his music was never used in an 80's angsty, teen horror movie.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 14, 2008)

if you like the 70's/80's music, u might like the black kids! u guys will probably know about them. but i think they're pretty good, and i think they are highly infulenced from that era of music


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2008)

Frank Black/Pixies is amazing, also. Not necessarily indie, but amazing nonetheless.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Lamb said:


> But The Pixies, at least, have been in and out of the eye of the popular eye for the last 20 years, from their original success, to their now recurring success since every other hollywood movie aimed at older teens has to feature one of their songs, just because Fight Club was popular.
> 
> I actually understood the Bowie thing, it does get kind of annoying hearing _Man Who Sold The World_ referred to as a "Nirvana song".
> 
> But Mark Smith was never big or flouted, just acknowledged by the mainstream-indies(lol at oxymorons actually existing) and then completely disregarded because his music was never used in an 80's angsty, teen horror movie.



Actually, Bowie said that stuff when the Pixies were still around, '92 I believe. Something about how "Smells Like Teen Spirit" was so huge, but nobody was listening to the real deal.

And yes, The Pixies, were, are, and will always be considered indie. They are the prototype of a college rock band. 

Either way, I don't want to obscure the point Lamb was making: the Fall are awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 14, 2008)

The Fall always bored me. There were better post-punk bands like Echo & the Bunnymen or the Smiths.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

Cell said:


> The Fall always bored me. There were better post-punk bands like Echo & the Bunnymen or the Smiths.



The Fall = BORING?!

also, The Smiths barely play into post-punk, and Echo & The Bunnymen are closer to being the most overrated post-punk band of all time, than being better than The Fall.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 14, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> if you like the 70's/80's music, u might like the black kids! u guys will probably know about them. but i think they're pretty good, and i think they are highly infulenced from that era of music


 
The black kids are fucken lame, all they are is a pitchfork buzz band, they will go quietly into the night soon, well.. as far as indie is concerned the little punks signed to columbia. They play music that requires a british accent.. and they are from the deep south.. its a no go.


also if someone were to say that beat happening wasnt indie, i would punch them in the face. Indie before indie was Indie was the real Indie, Now we have the Indie Verse witch is basicaly a 2nd mainstream were people foolthemselves into thinking that they are special.. altho it is... alot better then the real mainstream its still very mutch comercialized and capitalized upon and hardly what indie ment back then....


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> The black kids are fucken lame, all they are is a pitchfork buzz band, they will go quietly into the night soon, well.. as far as indie is concerned the little punks signed to columbia. They play music that requires a british accent.. and they are from the deep south.. its a no go.



no way man! their albums totally lived up to the hype!


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

Isn't the Black Kids the band with the singer who sounds like he's doing a Robert Smith imitation?


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 14, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> no way man! their albums totally lived up to the hype!



you mean.. the one alblum that hasnt been released yet and the like 5 songs that they had on their myspace that were somehow called an "ep" even tho it was basicaly just all that they had ever recorded? 90s britpop made in the us in 2008 doesnt count as something new.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaa4eGOtrTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2008)

yep, guy who sounds like he's imitating Robert Smith. :3


----------



## Audrey (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, that's uncannily similar. I'm just going to say rip-off and be done with it.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 14, 2008)

i have 0 respect for the black kids.. completely regurgitated sound, unoriginal, derivative...etc


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> you mean.. the one alblum that hasnt been released yet and the like 5 songs that they had on their myspace that were somehow called an "ep" even tho it was basicaly just all that they had ever recorded? 90s britpop made in the us in 2008 doesnt count as something new.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaa4eGOtrTg[/YOUTUBE]



Please don't compare my beloved Britpop to this vacuous nonsense.


Oh, and Lamb, I totally agree about Echo and the Bunnymen. I always favored The Church. 'Course, neither band is indie.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 15, 2008)

Im soory jove.. i had to, it was the only way. also.. if someone were too search they could find me hating on black kids way back as soon as they got their best new music, thats cred.


----------



## sel (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate black kids. The band as well


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the murmurs


----------



## Lamb (Jul 15, 2008)

lol, I've only ever heard one song by The Murmurs, that I'm aware of, it's their cover of _White Rabbit_, it's pretty sweet, but I haven't listened to it in ages.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the leak of Okkervil River's _The Stand In_. 

That's right, George. I'm indie.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 15, 2008)

u have the leak, but you haven't sent it to everyone on the pimp list?

How very charitable of you. 
































































































































could you atleast send it to me.  <3


----------



## Lamb (Jul 15, 2008)

Also, I think I'm gonna pimp Supergrass soon. 

prolly _I Should Coco_ & _Road To Rouen_


----------



## Perverse (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm uploading it now, George. <3

I'll listen to it, then do a quick review and pimp it.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 15, 2008)

pervers am i to understand that you have the okkervil river leak as well as the new brood? this need to be in my inbox by the time i get back in a few hours or im liable to destroy the internet.



ALSO lets do that indie pimp series rotation thing! someone claim first an then we will start a list.!


also if you havnt downloaded 2nd hand furniture yet do it, the 2nd email has the good link, also if you didnt get that email let me know also even if you hate it, diss it in the thread.

also i ordered a SLGTM 7inch and an electrelane 7inch from insound, they also sent me a lame ass rilo kiley 7 on WB that i threw at a bunch of crusties on fixed speads.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll post in the thread for Second-Hand Furniture.

I'm down to chime into the indie pimp series when and where possible.

I'll upload BROOD after Okkervil River is done, Gurbik.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 15, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> pervers am i to understand that you have the okkervil river leak as well as the new brood? this need to be in my inbox by the time i get back in a few hours or im liable to destroy the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'll start with my Supergrass pimp. X3


----------



## Perverse (Jul 15, 2008)

Considering you're pimping something else, I'll do Okkervil River's myself, which, by the way, is now in yours and Gurbik's inbox. 

I'll get to the BROOD now, should be up in 45 minutes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I guess I'll start with my Supergrass pimp. X3



Supergrass pimp?!



Fucking awesome. I was just listening to a bit of _In It For the Money_ today; it's so brilliant it hurts.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 15, 2008)

new Okkervil River album is really fucking nice (as was to be expected)

Also, I'm probably not gonna pimp _In It For The Money_ 

I'll just stick to _I Should Coco_ & _Road To Rouen_, though _In It For The Money_ is definitely better than _I Should Coco_.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2008)

Lamb said:


> new Okkervil River album is really fucking nice (as was to be expected)
> 
> Also, I'm probably not gonna pimp _In It For The Money_
> 
> I'll just stick to _I Should Coco_ & _Road To Rouen_, though _In It For The Money_ is definitely better than _I Should Coco_.



It's a toss-up for me. _In It for the Money_ is just a myriad of hooks, but _I Should Coco_ has "Sitting Up Straight" and "Mansize Rooster." Damn. 

We're discussing a band on an EMI label.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 15, 2008)

FUCK! D:

I TOTALLY FORGOT THEY'RE ON PARLOPHONE! DX

ima still pimp em, but someone else wanna take the first Indie Pimp?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 15, 2008)

*Manhunt *

^Okkervil River write-up. Pimp going out now. Check out the write-up. I tried something a little different.

EDIT: Sent Elliott BROOD to Gurbik and Lamb.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 16, 2008)

i guess the okkervil leak can count as the first indie pimp?

Ill do one in a few days, i duno where to start?!?!


has anyone pimped NMH yet? it seems like that should have been done i while ago, also im pretty convinced i can do the best wright up ever for aroplane...

edit: parenthetical girls, im pimping parenthetical girls.. as soon as i get a digital copy im pimping parenthetical girls "safe as houses" omg omg omg.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 16, 2008)

OK then, I guess we could make Okkervil the first indie pimp if you like.

Spin the Okkervil River, Gurbik. The thread needs activity.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 16, 2008)

too late, Brood has my atention for at least the next hour. im only on the secound song... ive listened to it 4 times in a row now... shit. might be two hours.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, at least you're enjoying BROOD. 'Tis good shit, no?


----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2008)

Bonnie Prince Billy. and Jim O'rourke need more loving in the md


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 16, 2008)

bonnie prince billy got ruined for me b/c the first time i heard him was in a wilco colaboration... i just can somach him... its like drinking so much vodka and orange juice that you get sick... and then not liking the tase of delicouse orange juice anymore b/c the vodka ruined it for you... i duno... maybe thats stupid.. i know its good, i know i should like him.. but i dont.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 16, 2008)

Lie Down In The Light and Insignificance are both exceedingly awesome. 

You know who else needs some love? The Wrens.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 16, 2008)

so there is a ukulele song on the new brood cd. after i changed my pants i went looking for the tab... didnt find it but now i can play peach plum pear on my uke so my day is made.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like Jim O'Rourke, but haven't really listened to anything other than I'm Happy and I'm Singing and a 1 2 3 4. :3

aslo, what do people think of Ted Leo & The Pharmacists, cuz I just started listening to them again and well, when I first listened to them I was rather bored by how generic they sound, now I find myself infectiously in love and hoping someone would be kind enough to up and send me The Tyranny of Distance as I can't find my copy anywhere.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Nagato is Pein then, 100% confirmed.
> 
> ^Okkervil River write-up. Pimp going out now. Check out the write-up. I tried something a little different.
> 
> EDIT: Sent Elliott BROOD to Gurbik and Lamb.


 
What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What the fuck is this shit?



Great indie


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2008)

I was talking about BROOD links not being shared, friend.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 16, 2008)

whoops. 

sooory


----------



## Lamb (Jul 16, 2008)

oh yeah, and I've had the BROOD since the day it came out. 

though I have yet to order a physical copy.


----------



## sel (Jul 16, 2008)

mow said:


> Bonnie Prince Billy. and Jim O'rourke need more loving in the md



You were bloody meant to do a huge Rourke pimp but only sent one round


----------



## Gary (Jul 16, 2008)

Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 16, 2008)

does anyone hae the new mirah?


----------



## docterjoy (Jul 16, 2008)

I like a lot of indie, right now my favorite is Vampire Weekend.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 16, 2008)

Now vampire weekend was a buzz band that delivered on the hype. 

whats worse.. spending 20$ on an another sunny day 7inch
or spending 60$ on a 12in copy of underacheavers please try harder.. im trying to decide whether i should be mad at myself right now or not.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 16, 2008)

@Vampire Weekend: On the one hand, I feel they're overhyped, no way they deserved as much praise as they were getting, on the other their music is infectiously energetic and Walcott is awesome.

@Gurbs: both of those are horrid, what the fuck is up with those prices? I understand Another Sunny Day, sorta, as they're a little bit legendary, but 12 inch Camera Obscura? Come on, tell me it's at least rare and is valued well over $100, other wise you got ripped. 

Indie music is supposed to be cheaper.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2008)

Lamb said:


> @Vampire Weekend: On the one hand, I feel they're overhyped, no way they deserved as much praise as they were getting, on the other their music is infectiously energetic and Walcott is awesome.
> 
> @Gurbs: both of those are horrid, what the fuck is up with those prices? I understand Another Sunny Day, sorta, as they're a little bit legendary, but 12 inch Camera Obscura? Come on, tell me it's at least rare and is valued well over $100, other wise you got ripped.
> 
> Indie music is supposed to be cheaper.



"Walcott" is totally awesome. Probably my favorite song from the Cd-r/LP. Even though it's about that crazy movie they made, I always saw the lyrics as perfectly expressing the nervy ennui that Cape Cod can inspire.

I really feel like White Rabbits should be 10x bigger than them right now, though.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 16, 2008)

@Gurbik: I really need to get the new Mirah. I have C'mon Miracle, and I loved it. I need the new one. D:


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 16, 2008)

pervers, you need alot more then just the new one if all you got is c'mon mirical


lamb, CO is prolly a top 5 band for me, and UAPTH has been OOP since 2003 there was one pressing of it on elephant and not even released in the US on vinyl.. im guessing i didnt over pay and im exited but i dont like spending money.. so im still pissed at myself.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 17, 2008)

I just found out that this chick I know has a copy of _Unicorns Are People Too_, not just something she dl'd, but an actual hard copy! D:

She doesn't even know who The Unicorns are DX

also, I found out there is a forum dedicated to The Unicorns, I'm tempted to join.


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2008)

WHO WILL CUT YOUR HAIR <#3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 17, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I just found out that this chick I know has a copy of _Unicorns Are People Too_, not just something she dl'd, but an actual hard copy! D:
> 
> She doesn't even know who The Unicorns are DX
> 
> also, I found out there is a forum dedicated to The Unicorns, I'm tempted to join.


 

I was under the impression that hard copies of that didnt exist! the unicorns are epic.... islands are good but they just dont match what the unis had. link to the forums ied like to have a look see.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone here like The Wrens?


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2008)

who _doesnt_ like the wrens?


question: when will Eels drop another album? it just hit me i havent spun _Electro-shock Blues_ in eons and i ended up doing the whole discog till _Blinking Lights_. I want my new eels.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dutchess and the Duke. Check them out. Their album just dropped, I believe they are on an indie label, so they qualify. They're folk/indie/alt. country, and I quite like 'em.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 19, 2008)

im missing wolf parade tonight, due to the fact that they are playing at the music box. That place would be more aptly named the shit box. i hate it.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 19, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> I was under the impression that hard copies of that didnt exist! the unicorns are epic.... islands are good but they just dont match what the unis had. link to the forums ied like to have a look see.



_Three Inches Of Blood_ doesn't exist in hard copies.

There are 500 copies of _Unicorns Are People Too_

Also, I'm missing Siren because of work.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 19, 2008)

If any lable picked it up and even did a limited release on vinyl it would explode.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 20, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> If any lable picked it up and even did a limited release on vinyl it would explode.



I'd probably try to get it.

Just because _Three Inches Of Blood_ is a legitimately good album, though really low quality.

EDIT: Also, I'd love to own everything ever recorded by The Unicorns. :]


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont have any of their Eps just who will cut our hair... i know im lame i lose indie points w/e.

Also, how much better would used record stores be if they sorted all of their music by lable instead of by Pop/rock A...B... ect......


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> I dont have any of their Eps just who will cut our hair... i know im lame i lose indie points w/e.
> 
> Also, how much better would used record stores be if they sorted all of their music by lable instead of by Pop/rock A...B... ect......



It would definitely make things simpler.

And indie cred is not lost for The Unicorns. They're well past overrated at this point, anyway.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 21, 2008)

The MD needs to be introduced to The Prayers & Tears of Arthur Digby Sellers. Moe knows them, but everyone else should too.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> It would definitely make things simpler.
> 
> And indie cred is not lost for The Unicorns. They're well past overrated at this point, anyway.



you're just sour that they ended up sucking live.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 21, 2008)

click here -----> 

then rep me after you realise what that site offers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Lamb said:


> you're just sour that they ended up sucking live.



There is that, I admit.  God, they were awful.

But even back then, they were never the best band out there. There were better albums in '03. They've been canonized after their break-up, like DFA1979.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 21, 2008)

bands I dont think have been mentioned yet

Very Secretary
Codeine
Promise Ring
Over The Rhine
Maritime
Mojave 3
Headlights
Spiritualized
Texas Is The Reason
The Velvet Teen


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

I listened to The Dears _Gang of Losers_ today. I hadn't listened to it in a long time; I forgot how beautifully demoralizing that album is...


----------



## Lamb (Jul 21, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> click here ----->
> 
> then rep me after you realise what that site offers.



D:

D:

D:

D:

D:

+reps. (someday )


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 21, 2008)

I showed my friend even as we speak, and he fliped out, the next day he had more sarah then i did... and he showed me that site...


----------



## Lamb (Jul 21, 2008)

so much twee, so little time.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 21, 2008)

I know! my desktop has about 15 rar folder with variouse pimps from here, and twee downloads from there that i dont know where to start but cant seem to get past brood/okkervil.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 21, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> I know! my desktop has about 15 rar folder with variouse pimps from here, and twee downloads from there that i dont know where to start but cant seem to get past brood/okkervil.



The guy who sent you those deserves infinite pos rep 

They're both fantastic, aren't they?


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 21, 2008)

If i could rep the guy right now i would but.. i gota spread some stuff.. also wtf repwhoring in MD?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm kidding.

Guys, what's the word on The Fiery Furnaces?


----------



## Lamb (Jul 21, 2008)

Perverse said:


> I'm kidding.
> 
> Guys, what's the word on The Fiery Furnaces?



Amazing. **


----------



## Perverse (Jul 21, 2008)

Last.fm recommended them to me, but I wanted a second opinion just in case.

 <----- CHECK IT BITCHES!


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 22, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Amazing. **



secounted that.

i still kick myself for spending almoast their whole set chatting up some chick from peperdine instead of dancing like a retard.

also Life without buildings pimp incoming... its something you should already have, this is a just incase you dont pimp.


----------



## sel (Jul 22, 2008)

A little help please. If you could recommend me a lovely

- noise pop/rock album akin to old-style MM
- deerhoof release
- general album

Going on holiday tomorrow and just stacking up my ipod with shit lying on my desktop that I haven't unzipped and more is, well more


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 22, 2008)

2nd would be apple bomb, my fave

3rd would be the record i just pimped, life without buildings.

and i did pimp an exellent noise pop record a few weeks back if you didnt pick it up.


also, check out the pitchfork review for black kids... 3.3. JUSTICE!


----------



## sel (Jul 22, 2008)

Second hand Furniture ya mean? Not listened to that yet actually :3

Thanks mate



> also, check out the pitchfork review for black kids... 3.3. JUSTICE!



I stopped caring what they thought after they put in Rainbows at #4 of 2007 and Lil' Wayne in there at all, but that's still reassuring

edit: oh autolux, haven't even doanloaded that XD

edit: I didn't even get sent that, you mind sending?

edit: Didn't get life without buildings either D: WHATS UP WITH YOUR PM SUYSYHTENM T_T


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 22, 2008)

gah! 2nd hand furniture is happy sappy pop that i love, but if your looking for noise pop autolux is doing it right. that record is i think 4 years old.. no follow up yet, but im still not bored with it and ive had it since before it was released.

also pitchfork may have a stupid side to them but they pretty much run the hype machine as far as indie goes its not so much that they report the news its more like they make it.... or somthing like that, they are kinda like FOX news.. at least in the US, super biased and almoast universialy accepted as fact... i just think they do have some decent things to say every now and then.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 22, 2008)

> - noise pop/rock album akin to old-style MM



Uh... Dinosaur Jr.?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 23, 2008)

What's Animal Collective like?


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

artsy. **


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

amazing             ?


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2008)

Im here. I saw the thread title and I had to come.


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of the bands I listen to (some are borderline Indie) are:

Tater Totz
The Tokyo Police Club
Santogold
Vampire Weekend
Recue
The Teenager's 
Tater Totz
Under the Influence of Giants
Enon
Les Say Fav
Pinback
The Dismemberment Plan
The Faint
The Whip
St. Vincent
Morgan Geist
Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
Oxford Collapse
Scenario Rock
The Lurios
Infadels
Ima Robot
Beaumont Hannant
Cazals
Adem
Bear in Heaven

And like Lamb said in the first post... I could probably go on forever :3


----------



## Perverse (Jul 23, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Some of the bands I listen to (some are borderline Indie) are:
> 
> Tater Totz
> The Tokyo Police Club
> ...



Bolded are cool; i.e., I know of them. 

Natalie Portman's Shaved Head are a nominee for best band name. Do you notice they sound exactly the same as MGMT?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a nice list. I'm in love with Annie Clark/St. Vincent.

And I'm really looking forward to the Oxford Collapse album coming up.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll admit, I wasn't sure you'd enjoy The Dismemberment Plan, but I am damn glad you did.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wN96hIOaGDc[/YOUTUBE]

I admit, I'm more than a little jealous.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

im verry jelouse. i have 2 of the another suny day 7s and a pastels 12 in but those are the only things i got that actually say sarah on them... also fuck him for having voxtrot eps, i have them all on cd but they came out when i was too stupid to know and apreciate vinyl... and now their are expensive as fuck.... and even worse they are the only good things put out by voxtrot cuz their LP was a huge letdown.....


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

I was more jealous about the fact that he had 3 Tree Fort Angst releases. D:

Those shits are hard to come by.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 23, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Some of the bands I listen to (some are borderline Indie) are:
> 
> Tater Totz
> The Tokyo Police Club
> ...



seen oxford collapse, they were like born ruffians but not quite as good IMO


----------



## Xell (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone hear about what happened to Kele from Bloc Party?

That shit is fucked up.. My respect for Johny Rotten has gone way down.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 23, 2008)

i know!!!! what a twat!!


----------



## Xell (Jul 23, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> i know!!!! what a twat!!



Awesome!

Does that mean skinny jeans would be illegal though?  Some people seem to think skinnies are emo.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 23, 2008)

i think skinnies would be fine


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

I posted that shit in the convo thread yesterday, block party sucks, and johny rotten has always been a scumbag. I loled


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2008)

The Dismemberment Plan vocalist kinda sounds like the lead from System of a Down and I was thrown off for a second but I don't mind them 

So far I love Pinback the most 

And god how I love them


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

pinback is awsome, some of the cleanest lines and spoothest indie rock out there.


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2008)

I love their album Summer in Abbadon so much 

Best album imo.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

im an offcell fan.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't have it.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

Xell said:


> Anyone hear about what happened to Kele from Bloc Party?
> 
> That shit is fucked up.. My respect for Johny Rotten has gone way down.



um, John Lydon and Public Image Ltd. >>>>>>>>>>>> Kele and Bloc Party, so what if he's an asshole, he always was, and Kele's a giant bitch, he always was.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> The Dismemberment Plan vocalist kinda sounds like the lead from System of a Down and I was thrown off for a second but I don't mind them
> 
> So far I love Pinback the most
> 
> And god how I love them



If by sounds like lead singer of SOAD you mean has an extremely nasal voice. 

@pinback: your welcome. 



Gurbik said:


> im an offcell fan.



lol, I CALL INDIE OFF.


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh Lamb you sickeningly pulsating bundle of joy, you 

Autumn of Seraphs sounds alright but their first album and Summer in Abbadon are my favorites


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

real indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) never like the full lengths


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> real indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) never like the full lengths



It's funny how that works out;

Cursive's _8 Teeth To Eat You_
TV On The Radio's _Young Liars_
All 3 Voxtrot EPs
Les Savy Fav's Rome (written upside down)

yur logic is indeed flawless.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)

Anything over 40 minutes is BOLLOCKS.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

AHRG i wants the xiu xiu / high places split 7inch but its all limited edition and special and i cant even find somewere that sells it....

also does anyone have a digital copy of parenthetical girls- safe as houses?

i need to pimp it and i only has it on vinyl.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> AHRG i wants the xiu xiu / high places split 7inch but its all limited edition and special and i cant even find somewere that sells it....
> 
> also does anyone have a digital copy of parenthetical girls- safe as houses?
> 
> i need to pimp it and i only has it on vinyl.



I just dled that 2 days ago.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 23, 2008)

the split or safe as houses? you send me what you have or bad thing... bad things.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

safe as houses... and I'm feeling a wee bit lethargic right now... eef barzelay and rain storms does that to me.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 23, 2008)

ever noticed how awesome a song title _The Velocity Of Saul At The Time Of His Conversion_ is?


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

no enlighten me.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2008)

on that note... enlighten me too


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

so im keeping my neighbors up learning jens lekman songs on the ukulele. does that get me cred?


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2008)

anything on a ukulele gets you cred nowadays my friend.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

im glad i play it so much then, my guitar is covered in dust.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 24, 2008)

More people should check out The Angels of Light.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

Im seeing them in london actually =D


----------



## Audrey (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool. I want to see them, because Michael Gira is so awesome.


----------



## Xell (Jul 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> um, John Lydon and Public Image Ltd. >>>>>>>>>>>> Kele and Bloc Party, so what if he's an asshole, he always was, and Kele's a giant bitch, he always was.



So it's completely alright then? 

No.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

Xell said:


> So it's completely alright then?
> 
> No.



1) John Lydon didn't make the comment, his friend did.
2) John Lydon's only actual bit of assholery is that he called Kele a pansy bitch, which Kele has proven he is (see _Like Eating Glass_).
3) The fact that you still refer to him as "Johnny Rotten" proves that you contribute to his own sour nature, seeing as he's tried his best to separate himself from that name.

Conclusion: John Lydon is not a racist, bigoted asstard, he's just an asstard (which everyone has known since his Sex Pistol days). His friends are also asstards, but who cares about them anyways? It makes sense for John Lydon to be a wee bit sour with bands like Bloc Party who've replaced the original aggression and anger behind the music, with angst and then have the audacity to say "I love Public Image Ltd."


Also, Gurbik fails for not recognizing Okkervil River song titles.

Speaking of Angels of Light, anyone wanna send/pimp me _Everything Is Good Here/Please Come Home_ and _We Are Him_?


----------



## Audrey (Jul 24, 2008)

I have _We Are Him_ and some other albums, as well as the split with Akron/Family. I don't have the other one you mentioned yet, but I'm going to get it soon. I'll send them to you once I get that album.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> It makes sense for John Lydon to be a wee bit sour with bands like Bloc Party who've replaced the original aggression and anger behind the music, with angst and then have the audacity to say "I love Public Image Ltd."



Well no, Lamb, it doesn't really make sense when you put it like that. He's been doing this for almost 30 years, before his influence was really tangible. There's a long history of Lydon treating the bands opening for PiL poorly. And not just nobodies: Minor Threat, Husker Du, the Minutemen, etc.

But that kind of makes Lydon that much cooler. You read _Our Band Could Be Your Life_, and you get the sense that even amongst these giants of indie, PiL was THE band. They all worshipped PiL.

But it caught up to Johnny when Green River opened for them in Seattle. There a reason he wrote "Seattle," and why it was so caustic.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

lamb you shit, im sitting here looking at my i toons with every single goddamn okkervil release that i know of sitting in it, even the cover cd they released last christmas and there is no song by that name. so unless i have stuff thats named wrong... or im missing some ep that ive never heard of (doubt it) then your crazy.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

Second track on _Stars Too Small To Use_

@Jove, how am I wrong? I stated that John Lydon** was always an ass, I just was giving him the right to hate on Kele, who, as far as I'm concerned, only released one album, and that was only ok, not brilliant.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

well dont i look like a damn schmuck.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

you still want that digital copy of _Safe As Houses_?

cuz I'm loving it.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll take it.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

Mael said:


> I'll take it.



what won't you take?


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

yes i want it, that way i can pimp it. btw them live > lots of shit. I think he spent maybe 1/8 of the time on stage the rest he was runing around everywere twiling dance, stoping on shit, hiting things and rolling on the floor, and hugging everyone in the croud, all the while never missing a note... soo good.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw bloc party being mentioned, i didnt bother reading afterwards, but 2 cents:

if you like bloc party, you should die. dont be sad or hesitant. you are enhancing the human gene pool. go ahead. i'll buy you the gun myself.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

oh so glad that my hate for bloc party is almoast universal


also, more awsomeness.. okkervil is playing in LA in sept! im buying my tickets as soon as they go on sale.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

I have trouble "hating" Bloc Party. On the one hand, they make unimaginative and bland poppy, post-punk, and have their dick ridden by every "Indie Kid" that isn't actually indie, but on the other hand... _This Modern Love_...


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

so im leaving for portland tomorow.. will be there for 5 days, im celebrating my 21st  ! things may get ugly... anyways im packing my shuffle with the about.. 8 or so pimps ive so shamefuly neglegted... i hope their good otherwise this plane ride is gona suck.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I have trouble "hating" Bloc Party. On the one hand, they make unimaginative and bland poppy, post-punk, and have their dick ridden by every "Indie Kid" that isn't actually indie, but on the other hand... _This Modern Love_...



am not bloc partys biggest fan, but how can you say songs like mercury are unimagitive!??! i cant understand that at all


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Second track on _Stars Too Small To Use_
> 
> @Jove, how am I wrong? I stated that John Lydon** was always an ass, I just was giving him the right to hate on Kele, who, as far as I'm concerned, only released one album, and that was only ok, not brilliant.



You're wrong because Bloc Party's alleged music isn't even a factor. But it was a misunderstanding; I thought that you meant that it made sense for Lydon himself, not for the rest of us. Because for Lydon, anything's worthy of vituperation.

But Bloc Party... I hated the EP, hated the first LP, and only needed half of one song to realize the 2nd LP wasn't worth looking into.

And if you keep using the "um" brackets, I'm going to have to quote every single one of your posts. 

But I do, too.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

lavi69 said:


> am not bloc partys biggest fan, but how can you say songs like mercury are unimagitive!??! i cant understand that at all


Google Dance-Punk.


Jove said:


> You're wrong because Bloc Party's alleged music isn't even a factor. But it was a misunderstanding; I thought that you meant that it made sense for Lydon himself, not for the rest of us. Because for Lydon, anything's worthy of vituperation.
> 
> But Bloc Party... I hated the EP, hated the first LP, and only needed half of one song to realize the 2nd LP wasn't worth looking into.
> 
> ...



I should use "um" tags more, cuz they're so much fun. **

meh, you're spot on about the fact that Lydon is good at being an abusive friend.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Google Dance-Punk.


 

Matt and Kim


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone heard the new "Stepsonday" album?

It's pretty good pek


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 24, 2008)

I still havnt heard the new mirah record... FUCK.. i need that. whats stepsonday?


----------



## Lamb (Jul 24, 2008)

generic indie rock band. :/


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2008)

It's not that bad 

Give it a shot


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

So I'm listening to Left of center on Sirius tonight, and "Return to Guyville" was on. It's a special where Liz Phair talks about each song on _Exile in Guyville_, and plays the song. Along with that, she discusses living in Chicago, the making of the album, etc.

What I don't get is that they're treating this album like it's so profoundly influential, when Liz Phair was pretty much just another girl trying to be Kim Deal, this time with a Pavement influence.

Although she's so charming and discursive, it's hard not to love her, and EIG is so easily likable... it's too bad how wretchedly vacant her music became.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 25, 2008)

EIG is the only cd from her that you need at all. I personaly think its very good, and i believe its influential due to content not sound... obviously the whole singersongwriter thing has been done and done and done but if you take her lyrics on EIG i think they started to streach the envelope of would was acceptable for a woman to sing about. it may seem like nothing to us now.. but i think alot of what she sais would have had more of an impact on people back then. It may only be 15 years.. but its been a long 15.



also stop fucken listening to LOC that station is full of shit, they are pretentiouse enough to think that they make new indie bands they even say so in their fucken station ID they can go rot, they have the same 80 songs that they play for 2 weeks strait then change 10% of them... and their DJs or all cocks. If you have to listen to satelite listen to the springstine channel..... cuz i mean no DJ can fuck up the boss.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> EIG is the only cd from her that you need at all. I personaly think its very good, and i believe its influential due to content not sound... obviously the whole singersongwriter thing has been done and done and done but if you take her lyrics on EIG i think they started to streach the envelope of would was acceptable for a woman to sing about. it may seem like nothing to us now.. but i think alot of what she sais would have had more of an impact on people back then. It may only be 15 years.. but its been a long 15.
> 
> 
> 
> also stop fucken listening to LOC that station is full of shit, they are pretentiouse enough to think that they make new indie bands they even say so in their fucken station ID they can go rot, they have the same 80 songs that they play for 2 weeks strait then change 10% of them... and their DJs or all cocks. If you have to listen to satelite listen to the springstine channel..... cuz i mean no DJ can fuck up the boss.




I listen to it while driving. I'd much rather be listening to the Red Sox game, but it was an off-day yesterday.

Sirius is infuriating. I'm glad I only have a 2nd account, so I don't pay that much for it. The playlist is so frustratingly limited. 1st Wave could be incredible; they have the entirety of The Cure's discography at their disposal, and yet they only play "Why Can't I Be You?" OY.

Springsteen sucks. That's as deep and trenchant as I'm willing to analyse that.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 27, 2008)

ok gais, indie era Dandy Warhols or Brian Jonestown Massacre?


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 28, 2008)

....... Dandy Warhols have probably some of the funest songs ive ever heard, in high school i had 5 or 6 that i knew by heart and would go around school singing at people (not to, at!) and me and my buddie had dances to go with them. That being said. post high school, post college.... BJM is the shit, tepid pepperment is an amazing romp... they seem to be capable of puting out a legitemant song in any stile, and not just jokingling eather, they actualy do good work in any style they try. so ..... im going to have to go with BJM now, but DW will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2008)

i refuse to answer that question >_<

here's another:

Grizzly Bear

Y/Y?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

mow said:


> i refuse to answer that question >_<
> 
> here's another:
> 
> ...



 

Such is question that does not need to be asked. The answer is self-evident.

I'm dying for the Department of Eagles album. Two more months...


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2008)

I just realised i had them in my ipod for ages and haven't spun them in equally as long
_Horn of Plenty_ gently cups and licks my heart <3

Im just wanting my new of montreal/deerhoff


----------



## jkingler (Jul 28, 2008)

EIG
Grizzly Bear
Brian Jonestown Massacre

I need some of each, if you happen to have it handy.


----------



## Gurbik (Jul 31, 2008)

ok so i leave for a few days and this thread almoast falls off the page?!?! damn..,.. indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to step it up. anyways while i was in portland i got to see both sides of the indie scene... the real indie shit and the hipster shit. Sunday night i was all set to go see jay redard at this fancy hipster joint... i got there and there were maybe 150 people trying way to hard to look like they dont have money...d rinking pabst tall boys and hams... it was like LA with cheaper beer and i could smoke inside... i diched that joint and hit the streets on my skate. Wound up finding a free music festivle were there were maybe 150 people rocking the fuck out and not giving a fuck whats going on on stage.. i saw some killer acts. One group had all guitar players off the stage... and on stage 3 drum sets and about 7 people playing them and variouse other precotion instuments. i must say the stage dive / songs played ration was out of controll.. im gona go and say about 6/2 or  somthing like 300% more stagetives then ever before. that was white fang.. i think.. they didnt much care whether you knew who they were.. they were just having as much fun as possable.. on the the best music experiances of my life. i headed into the insde part of the show and caught some hip hop and a killer black metal electronica band.. all at the same show. portland > all of california... is all i can say.


----------



## olaf (Jul 31, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> ok so i leave for a few days and this thread almoast falls off the page?!?! damn..,.. indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to step it up. anyways while i was in portland i got to see both sides of the indie scene... the real indie shit and the hipster shit. Sunday night i was all set to go see jay redard at this fancy hipster joint... i got there and there were maybe 150 people trying way to hard to look like they dont have money...d rinking pabst tall boys and hams... it was like LA with cheaper beer and i could smoke inside... i diched that joint and hit the streets on my skate. Wound up finding a free music festivle were there were maybe 150 people rocking the fuck out and not giving a fuck whats going on on stage.. i saw some killer acts. One group had all guitar players off the stage... and on stage 3 drum sets and about 7 people playing them and variouse other precotion instuments. i must say the stage dive / songs played ration was out of controll.. im gona go and say about 6/2 or  somthing like 300% more stagetives then ever before. that was white fang.. i think.. they didnt much care whether you knew who they were.. they were just having as much fun as possable.. on the the best music experiances of my life. i headed into the insde part of the show and caught some hip hop and a killer *black metal electronica band*.. all at the same show. portland > all of california... is all i can say.


that festival seemed like shitload of fun, but the bolded part really caught my attention


----------



## Lamb (Jul 31, 2008)

I finally got the _Tout New Age EP_ and I can't decide if I like it more than _Scribble Mural Comic Journal_


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2008)

When did Gurbik start making posts worthy of moe?


----------



## olaf (Jul 31, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> When did Gurbik start making posts worthy of moe?


who cares?

I'll enjoy this act of providence and won't question it's origins


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd say that given a choice of 

A. Jay Reatard 
B. A show with 3 drum sets, 7 players, and stage-diving


I do believe I'd go lie down in the street and blithely pray for traffic.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread needs more Fleet Foxes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

Perverse said:


> This thread needs more Fleet Foxes.



I was listening to the _Sun Giant_ EP a couple days ago. From what I gathered, they were the band that other bands wanted to see at the PF Festival.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 31, 2008)

The album's even better than the EP, IMO. And I loved the EP.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 31, 2008)

an album is never better than an ep.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 31, 2008)

Lamb said:


> an album is never better than an ep.



You're wrong, though I'm not sure this is serious anyway.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm always serious.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 31, 2008)

You take music discussion on this forum even more serious than X, I know.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

Lamb said:


> an album is never better than an ep.



Knockout.


I've listened to the Abe Vigoda album several times now, and I'm willing to say that it's adequate. I like the idea of spastic tropical post-punk, and some of the songs are absolutely transcendent, but there's a crippling sameness to it. And the mix is impenetrable. It sounds like they were recorded through a wall.


----------



## Audrey (Jul 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> I've listened to the Abe Vigoda album several times now, and I'm willing to say that it's adequate. I like the idea of spastic tropical post-punk, and some of the songs are absolutely transcendent, but there's a crippling sameness to it. And the mix is impenetrable. It sounds like they were recorded through a wall.



Send me one of the songs from this. I'm curious to hear the production, because it probably sounds incredible compared to other stuff I listen to.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

fleet foxes. Slightly hyped, worth of mosed of it. pet sounds turned into a folk record. Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) must aprove. altho i still done have it cuz aparently the record store thats closest to my house (40 mins away) cant keep it in stock... never the less still a+, and i missed their show in portland by about 4 hours...

ok and to follow up on my previouse post link to  (3 drum sets, madness... jove is an idiot to doubt this amazing band, as for their style? they would fit in nicley on planet X)



aditionaly this weekend im headed up to berkly for a yaphet kotto show, thats not quite my thing.. but it would be a shame to miss such an event im sure to enjoy it all the way round.

also spinning xui xui right now.. and its like OTC without the hippy. its wonderful.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 1, 2008)

Fleet Foxes are awesome.


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 1, 2008)

white fang reminds me a little bit of be your own pet, but at first before you gave the name i thought you were maybe talking about dananananakroyd,  who dont really sound anything like white fang, but i quite like them


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2008)

Lamb said:


> an album is never better than an ep.


i feel you


----------



## Audrey (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm, catchy keyboards, but other than that, not very standout material.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

they had good energy live, enough to convince me that it was worth listening to, but like i said... its dificult for me to judge metal.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

Be your own pet broke up


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> Be your own pet broke up



, indeed.

But I disagree with . I am .


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

i couldnt help but love them.. at least a little.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 1, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> they had good energy live, enough to convince me that it was worth listening to, but like i said... its dificult for me to judge metal.



If you ever wanna get into that type of stuff (black metal), ask me about it.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, and Jove, the song you sent me wasn't so bad in terms of production and recording, at least not compared to some stuff that I like. It was kinda low-key, but not hard to listen to. Although I also like a lot of pretty nice sounding stuff.


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> Be your own pet broke up



whut?!?! how come??
what wer theyre albums like  btw? ive been meaning to download one of them


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> If you ever wanna get into that type of stuff (black metal), ask me about it.


 
If you were ever to make me a black metal mixed tape of sorts i would surly give it a listen, Ive got alot of friends who are into metal so ive been exposed to some just havnt really payed that mutch atention to it, but i would like to expant my horizions, if you could hit me up with some of the more accesable stuff that would prolly help too.



lavi69 said:


> whut?!?! how come??
> what wer theyre albums like btw? ive been meaning to download one of them


 
They didnt state  a reason, their records were just loud and fun all about nonsense stuff like zombies and drugs, mix of like punk/ pop/punk and the vocals reminded me of rockabilly for some reason. Not something i listened to alot but not bad either.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 1, 2008)

they sound like a hype band. 

admittedly, not a huge fan.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

they were a hype band and of corse your too cool for hype. but remember hype bands often times bare fruit, Vamp weekend, CYHSY, Tapes n' Tapes, Wolf parade... ect.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 1, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> If you were ever to make me a black metal mixed tape of sorts i would surly give it a listen, Ive got alot of friends who are into metal so ive been exposed to some just havnt really payed that mutch atention to it, but i would like to expant my horizions, if you could hit me up with some of the more accesable stuff that would prolly help too.



I'll do that now, actually. There's a lot of easy to enjoy music in the genre. I'll PM you.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 1, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> they were a hype band and of corse your too cool for hype. but remember hype bands often times bare fruit, Vamp weekend, CYHSY, Tapes n' Tapes, Wolf parade... ect.



rarely, and I'm not opposed to hype bands, just hype bands that aren't actually indie. Plus, for ever half-decent hype band, there are at least 3 that are absolute shit.

I mean, if you're gonna be marketed to indie kids, shouldn't you at least be on an indie label?


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

should should should... im starting to be less of a stickler about all that shit, if i can get into it, i can get into it, dont block yourself from somthing you may enjoy just cuz its on a major. If you remember pretty much all of the infuence for all this indie stuff came off of majors.

edit: but yea a major marketing a band as indie is kinda fucken stupid.

edit 2: fuck all else BYOP can go suck a fuck now ive moved on with one piece of utterly fantastic do i make you follow the link? no no im not the mean..... NEW FUCKING LOS CAMPESINOS! RECORD IN OCT holy fuck holy fuck.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Oh, and Jove, the song you sent me wasn't so bad in terms of production and recording, at least not compared to some stuff that I like. It was kinda low-key, but not hard to listen to. Although I also like a lot of pretty nice sounding stuff.



Well, you obviously love the Cocteau Twins, which is as nice as anything has ever sounded.


I really wish Abe Vigoda would have recorded their album more clearly, though. I had the same problem with the album by The Subjects last year. That kind of production, especially with that kind of guitar sound, gives me a headache after 6 or 7 songs.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 1, 2008)

abe vigoda is cool, my friend s band played a show with them at the smell, it was rad, but they are of the "garage" school, also the fact that they played at the smell means that.. they are all about sounding un produced, untill they "mature" you wont get any kind of decent production, at least we got somthing clear outa the black lips.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, you obviously love the Cocteau Twins, which is as nice as anything has ever sounded.
> 
> 
> I really wish Abe Vigoda would have recorded their album more clearly, though. I had the same problem with the album by The Subjects last year. That kind of production, especially with that kind of guitar sound, gives me a headache after 6 or 7 songs.



Cocteau Twins is an amazing band. You don't want to hear a lot of my other music if _that_ sound bugs you. Your head would explode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

Audrey said:


> Cocteau Twins is an amazing band. You don't want to hear a lot of my other music if _that_ sound bugs you. Your head would explode.



Don't underestimate how quickly I can be under my bed, tremulous, locked into fetal position, with at least four extra layers of insulated clothing. Good times.


----------



## Table (Aug 1, 2008)

So how exactly are we defining "Indie"?  (Sorry if this has been discussed earlier). 

I always thought of it as bands like Death Cab (in sound, but not as mainstream).... or sometimes I like to define it more as bands with an independent record label.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 1, 2008)

bands with an indie label, typically.

Though perhaps the term sub-pop is the best to describe what the best definition of indie is. >_>;


----------



## Table (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah... a lot of people call bands like Death Cab and Bright Eyes indie.... but then I noticed a while ago on Anti-Flag's Myspace that they listed themselves as "indie" though I know that was in regards to their record label.  

It's all a bit confusing.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2008)

The term 'indie' got bastardized by labels, which is so fucking hilariously ironic that I giggle everytime I think about it.


----------



## Table (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep, pretty much.


This is why I hate putting any music I listen to into a "genre".


----------



## Lamb (Aug 1, 2008)

Death Cab can't be called indie largely due to the fact that they're now on a major label, but Bright Eyes is definitely an indie band.

As for Anti-Flag, there are punk bands that are counted under the term "indie". Mostly post-punk and post-hardcore bands, but depending who you talk to bands like The Distillers, Against Me!(before they sold out) and Minor Threat and any number of other punk bands can be called indie, due to the fact that they represent a "sub-culture".

The only exception indie really makes is for any type of metal(except maybe grindcore) due to the fact that indie and metal kind of have a horrible rivalry where "metalheads" call indie kids "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "indiefags" call people who like metal "uncultured".

It's rather lame...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2008)

Table said:


> Yep, pretty much.
> 
> 
> This is why I hate putting any music I listen to into a "genre".


 
Pidgeonholing is annoying; classification is rather necessary to a certain extent. Their are very, very different styles of music in the world. It's like referring to the light spectrum simply as colors: yeah, they're all colors, but they range from slightly different to obscenely different. 



Lamb said:


> Death Cab can't be called indie largely due to the fact that they're now on a major label, but Bright Eyes is definitely an indie band.
> 
> As for Anti-Flag, there are punk bands that are counted under the term "indie". Mostly post-punk and post-hardcore bands, but depending who you talk to bands like The Distillers, Against Me!(before they sold out) and Minor Threat and any number of other punk bands can be called indie, due to the fact that they represent a "sub-culture".
> 
> ...


 
But it's still funny...

...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Table (Aug 2, 2008)

So what do I do if I like both "indie" _and_ metal?!?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 2, 2008)

You be cool.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 3, 2008)

Table said:


> So what do I do if I like both "indie" _and_ metal?!?





what if I don't like either?





jk


----------



## mow (Aug 3, 2008)

SYNT said:
			
		

> That's right indie fans, the legendary UK group are making their debut in Dubai this Tuesday at the ever-impressive SYNT. Plus DJ set featuring indie/60s rock and roll/electro/leftfield electronica



...


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 3, 2008)

can anybody recommend a good band thats similar to the testicles?


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 4, 2008)

ahrg im dead, SF kicks ass.. no sleep.. no nothing, i remember beers at some point, yaphet kotto showed up to the yaphet kotto show but then didnt play cuz they are scremo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that sound like a cursive ripoff band exept they would call cursive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for not being punk and screaming enough. also fuck oakland, oakland can go to fucken hell nuke that damn city we would all be better off.

on a lighthearted note i got number 1000/1000 of the limited edition xui xui/high places split 7inch... score. /sleep


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 4, 2008)

Double post!

but... sad news... georgie james broke up.. they wernt a hype band.. but a genualy sweet pop band that could have gone places... sadly only one cd from them...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 4, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> Double post!
> 
> but... sad news... georgie james broke up.. they wernt a hype band.. but a genualy sweet pop band that could have gone places... sadly only one cd from them...



WHAT?!:amazed


I mean....


WHAT?!!!!!!!! 


_Places_ was one of my favorite albums of 2007, and one of the albums from last year that I still listen to often. "Henry and Hanzy" was easily in my top 3 songs of '07. I looked forward to YEARS of LP's from these two.

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This seriously ruined my day.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 4, 2008)

I know! they both have solo stuff coming out next year but still... all that record could do was make me happy it never failed...I had it on constant rotation for about 4 months last fall.... quite the shock.


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2008)

i havent heard of these guys actually. help me fix that guys?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 5, 2008)

mow said:


> i havent heard of these guys actually. help me fix that guys?



Album shall be sent immediately.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 5, 2008)

I picked up a shearwater 7inch the other day.. and really this shit is ace. anyone else?


----------



## Lamb (Aug 5, 2008)

mow said:


> i havent heard of these guys actually. help me fix that guys?


I'd like it too :3


Gurbik said:


> I picked up a shearwater 7inch the other day.. and really this shit is ace. anyone else?



I'll bite, is it new? Shearwater is <3

speaking of Will Sheff, a friend of mine went to Lollapalooza and didn't see Okkervil River, but managed to catch Does It Offend You, Yeah?


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2008)

forwarding the link to you George

also; wow. now i understand why Gur and jove are moopy. these guys had such potential


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 5, 2008)

lamb they are playing two shows in socal this fall, im going to both. i cant wait. also i dont have any digital shearwater to share so you gota track it down, and its not sheff in it, it the old keyboardist/piano player, i think the stand ins actualy has a song on there about him. but it is really good, dont expect folky, its not folky.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 5, 2008)

=O

I WANT IT NOW D:


----------



## Lamb (Aug 5, 2008)

Aslo, you suck gurbik cuz Okkervil River is coming nowhere near me.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 5, 2008)

NEW BONNIE PRINCE BILLY! 

EDIT: So, it's a leak of his live album that's due in October. Who wants?


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 6, 2008)

never could get into bpb... but ill tell you what im really getting into high places right now.


----------



## mow (Aug 6, 2008)

is it me or does lou reed look like a chimpanzee nowadays?


----------



## Lamb (Aug 6, 2008)

Perverse said:


> NEW BONNIE PRINCE BILLY!
> 
> EDIT: So, it's a leak of his live album that's due in October. Who wants?



Never really tried em, so I'll take it <3



mow said:


> is it me or does lou reed look like a chimpanzee nowadays?



I thought he always did. 

also, I was wondering if there are any really good Bossa Nova bands, I really love Nouvelle Vague, but noticed that almost every critic and most of my indie friends hating them (like covering classic 70's/80's post-punk is the biggest insult a band could give)... so could anyone give me some suggestions?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 7, 2008)

Damn you guys' encyclopaedic knowledge of indy music  I need more musi to listen to 
Ok I'll be requesting in threads around here more often now


----------



## Perverse (Aug 7, 2008)

Shall I forward you a couple of indie/folk albums I just uploaded, CX?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 7, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Shall I forward you a couple of indie/folk albums I just uploaded, CX?


THat would be capital mate.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 7, 2008)

In your PM box. <3

PM me back with comments, or post here plz?


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 7, 2008)

perv what did you send him?


----------



## Perverse (Aug 7, 2008)

Fleet Foxes' Sun Giant EP and the new Bonnie 'Prince' Billy live album.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 7, 2008)

so ive been listening to this internet radio station digitalis on soma.fm, normaly i just hit up indiepoprocks but i wanted to mix it up, its really good, it plays like analog rock and shit, but to my point, every now and then they play the postal service, and well.. i must say truly as much as i hate rilo kiley and death cab... postal service is some amazing fucking music..


----------



## mow (Aug 8, 2008)

man, I had the most wicked dream tonight. I was at front seat gig of Talking head jamming along with Television they were singing Psychop killer with Television on the guitars. It was *awesome*.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 8, 2008)

What would you guys call At The Drive-In?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 8, 2008)

Post-hardcore.


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 9, 2008)

check theese guys out 
they're pretty good!! think i'll try seem them on the 16th, if i can get a friend to come along.


----------



## mow (Aug 10, 2008)

shall check em out


guys, what ever happened to Wilderness? I was totally all over these guys when they first released their self titled record. then thye just dropped off the face of the earth. someone up me their freshmen effort as well please


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 12, 2008)

I still have that album but never listen to it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh my DeVotchka is playing at the El Rey next month, I'm thinking of going.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 13, 2008)

meh... devotchka isnt that great i like the noise rock band of the same name better, but uh this month we have shearwater, head like a kite, and the fuck yeah fest to focus on so uh... devotchka is gona have to sit back for a bit.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 13, 2008)

mow said:


> shall check em out
> 
> 
> guys, what ever happened to Wilderness? I was totally all over these guys when they first released their self titled record. then thye just dropped off the face of the earth. someone up me their freshmen effort as well please



they released a second album in 2006, but I haven't heard anything from them since, and can't see any news from them either, a damn shame too, cuz a new record would be nice.

EDIT: As for DeVotchKa, I'll admit I'm no expert on their music, but _How It Ends_ is a fucking nice record.

(also would like a taste of the noise rock band of the same name :3)


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2008)

Greatest  evar amright?



> What would you guys call At The Drive-In?


'non-indie'  no but their good though :3


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Arn't The Killers indie?
if so,they are my favourite indie band
*shot*
Runner up is Death Cab.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Arn't The Killers indie?
> if so,they are my favourite indie band
> *shot*
> Runner up is Death Cab.


Try out the Album I linked from Modest Mouse, beats both of 'em imo...
I can listen to the Killers from time to time they're ok but never liked Death Cab for Cutie though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Arn't The Killers indie?
> if so,they are my favourite indie band
> *shot*
> Runner up is Death Cab.



I do believe The Killers are on a major label and they suck donkey balls


----------



## Lamb (Aug 13, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Arn't The Killers indie?
> if so,they are my favourite indie band
> *shot*
> Runner up is Death Cab.



neither of those bands are indie. 

@Moon & Antarctica: <3


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

*fails at this*

I didnt know Modest Mouse was Indie too,I do like some of their songs


----------



## Lamb (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been relistening to _In Case We Die_, I don't know what I thought was half-lame about Architecture in Helsinki the first time I listened to them, but it's gone now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> meh... devotchka isnt that great i like the noise rock band of the same name better, but uh this month we have shearwater, head like a kite, and the fuck yeah fest to focus on so uh... devotchka is gona have to sit back for a bit.



Goddamn, do I love me my Shearwater. Shearwater > Okkervil. _Winged Life_ is such a beautiful record.


I still don't get AIH.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 14, 2008)

woa woa woa... no no back up back the fuck up, shearwater is good, dont get me wrong, real fucken good. But better then okkervil? no fuck you fuck that, im soory your barking up the wrong tree there okkervil is top 3 for me so... no no no. fuck. verry nice record winged life tho.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> woa woa woa... no no back up back the fuck up, shearwater is good, dont get me wrong, real fucken good. But better then okkervil? no fuck you fuck that, im soory your barking up the wrong tree there okkervil is top 3 for me so... no no no. fuck. verry nice record winged life tho.



You're arguing with real life canon. T'is truth... the fight's been called, Meiburg won.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't attend shows so I rely on the internet to tell what's good music or not.
I'll just download whatever. Music blogs are my friend.
 used to be my one stop shop. I think I listened to Human Television exclusively for months after I downloaded some of their songs from that site. Their brand of pop fills my ears with pleasure.
 was also a favorite of mine and of course  has also been a blessing in that I don't have to search through 300 music blogs. Before all that I would get my indie fix from the web store who have a great mp3 section.

Now I just mainly download a lot of Shoegaze and Powerpop from full album blogs. My digital music collection is so big that I would always boast about not buying a CD since Mars Volta's live album back in 2005 but I broke down and bought John Davis' most recent one since I couldn't find it anywhere on the 'net.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 14, 2008)

Would listening to _Belle and Sebastian_, _The Decemberists_ and Frank Turner make me an Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

If so, I assemble.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 14, 2008)

Sriram said:


> Would listening to _Belle and Sebastian_,


I raged already...


----------



## Lamb (Aug 14, 2008)

j00 hatin' on B&S?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjfSucUhJiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Frank Turner, fucking legend.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm listening to a song by Snow Patrol right now and I'm remembering that I first heard them on a comp album put out monthly from a magazine, that might not even exist anymore, way back in '97 when their first EP was put out by the Electric Honey label.
Color me surprised when I'm hearing them on a Top 40 station years later.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok maybe no rage but it's mediocre stuff...
I have this song some friend sended me on MSN it's "Shut Up And Sleep With Me" from Sin & Sebastiaan only it's tagged as "Belle & Sebastiaan" I think that made me go blergh on first sight as i keep confusing them >.>


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 14, 2008)

yes yes stop confusing them, b&s is some of the best indie pop around? but i do sympathise about having good bands completely ruined for you by some kind of misunderstanding. But really, somone needs to up If your feeling sinister, or catastrophy waitress for this man right now and try to fix this, if i have time tonight ill do it but i dont get off work for another like..5 hours...


oh and snow patrol has been stupid for a long time. 

oh and jove, Meiburg hasnt writen a song about sheff yet, sheff already has a fantastic tune coming out on the stand ins adressing the issue, so... um no the battle has just begun, and okkervil is already way ahead proving that they have the charisma and stamina to record and preform succesfully for a decade and counting.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 14, 2008)

Nah, Snow Patrol is a fine band.

And if Twee Pop is your bag then might I suggest  a fine mp3 blog. Recommended if you like Belle & Sebastian or other bands of that ilk.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> oh and jove, Meiburg hasnt writen a song about sheff yet, sheff already has a fantastic tune coming out on the stand ins adressing the issue, so... um no the battle has just begun, and okkervil is already way ahead proving that they have the charisma and stamina to record and preform succesfully for a decade and counting.



But what song do they choose as the lead single for said album? Ah, a song featuring one Jonathan Meiburg! **

Snow Patrol was adequate for a while, but now they seem obsessed with treacle. It's almost as bad as Mercury Rev. But you're spot on about the Hype Machine, SS7. It's an invaluable resource.

As for Belle and Sebastian, no sane person could call them medicore after _Life Pursuit_, one of the most exceptional albums of the decade. I've got that, _Sinister_, and _Catastrophe_ available if Sayo wants them. Or anyone, I suppose.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> As for Belle and Sebastian, no sane person could call them medicore after _Life Pursuit_, one of the most exceptional albums of the decade. I've got that, _Sinister_, and _Catastrophe_ available if Sayo wants them. Or anyone, I suppose.


k send 'em, maybe I convert to them like it's christianity who knows..


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 16, 2008)

ok.. so ive come to the conclution that i like on avery island better then in the aeroplane.. is that wrong?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 16, 2008)

I LISTEN TO DEATH CAB FOR CUTIE AM I INDIE-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ENOUGH?


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 16, 2008)

I just figured out that the Chevy Malibu Hybrid commercial is using a Sea Wolf song. No wonder it sounded familiar.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll take that B&S, and whatever else is floating around this thread.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 16, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> ok.. so ive come to the conclution that i like on avery island better then in the aeroplane.. is that wrong?




NO! NO! NO!

only _Naomi_ is truly better than _In An Aeroplane_.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone else think it'd be sweet if they replaced  with ?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2008)

Lamb said:


> NO! NO! NO!
> 
> only _Naomi_ is truly better than _In An Aeroplane_.



Don't listen to him, Gurb. We all know it went downhill after _Everything Is_.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 16, 2008)

_Hype City Soundtrack_ is superior.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2008)

Lamb said:


> _Hype City Soundtrack_ is superior.



_Pygmie Barn in E Minor_


----------



## Lamb (Aug 16, 2008)

lol Milk.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2008)

Lamb said:


> lol Milk.



It counts, EP fascist!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 18, 2008)

Forgive the Pitchfork, but:



CARL NEWMAN IS RELEASING ANOTHER SOLO RECORD!!!!!!

This is intercoursingly good news. _The Slow Wonder_ is one of my ten favorite records of the decade.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with this review regarding _The Slow Wonder_



> There are times when I'm browsing through the reviews of a CD on Amazon.com and am led to wonder, "Are all of these people listening to the same album that I am?" On The Slow Wonder, A.C. Newman presents us with a collection of songs that sound nothing if not disjointed and unfinished. It's obvious that the man has some catchy melodies and ideas running through his head, but he seems more or less incapable of putting them together in any coherent way.
> 
> Newman also adds a layer of embarassment in that he seems to have no idea that he hasn't constructed a cohesive song. On "Miracle Drug", he sings his abrupt "Why all the history now?" refrain as if it's the bombastic chorus that the admittedly enjoyable verses promised, then follows it with a cascade of squealing guitar, then jolts us back into the rhythm of the song's verse. There's fun to be had, but the song never takes off. The rest of the album immediately follows suit, with promising verses leading way to disappointments like the shruggingly boring chorus of "Drink to Me Babe Then" and the jumbled hooks of "On the Table." On the latter, he even repeats the titular refrain over the fadeout as if his song had been complete enough for this cliche to be effective.
> 
> Newman's lyrics are just as unsuccessful, but at this point it scarcely matters. Unless he's spouting the occasional wince-worthy attempt at lyrical trickery ("he had decided that he would err on the side of divine"?), the lyrics are a complete afterthought. We are left with a frustrating mess of a pop album, most frustrating in Newman's smirky assertion that these are timeless pop gems he has crafted. I would recommend avoiding this unsatisfying jumble of summery dumb-guy pop.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I agree with this review regarding _The Slow Wonder_



Oy vey, was that a balderdash troll. Guy probably went after Bejar next.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 19, 2008)

I was lying. I own the entire New Pornographers discography but the only other piece of music I own by anyone in the band is probably a Destroyer album. You're much more of an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) than I am Jove. Not to mean that I haven't tried but it's too much to keep up. I discover one band and then 35 pop up in that same week who has probably already seen 4 times each.

There was that glorious month when I was obsessed with listening to Voxtrot but during that time there were 267 groups waiting to be discovered.
Too...much.
Unfortunately I can't be one of those "I knew that band before they existed" types but I've earned my license to exhibit music elitism. 
The final answer is: Ariel Pink


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I was lying. I own the entire New Pornographers discography but the only other piece of music I own by anyone in the band is probably a Destroyer album. You're much more of an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) than I am Jove. Not to mean that I haven't tried but it's too much to keep up. I discover one band and then 35 pop up in that same week who has probably already seen 4 times each.
> 
> There was that glorious month when I was obsessed with listening to Voxtrot but during that time there were 267 groups waiting to be discovered.
> Too...much.
> ...



Just to clarify, SS, I meant that the review was a troll. Just in case you thought I'd ever slander you.

I was just listening to a bit of _Electric Version_ today... Jesus, that's an awesome album. Funny how even then it was still thought of as "the band that Neko Case is in." Now, I'm not sure people would even care if she officially left the band.

The Internet has made things difficult, and Brooklyn blogs are a serious problem. Pop Tarts Suck Toasted posts so many mp3's I can barely keep up. And the onslaught never ceases. I'm constantly rediscovering albums that I bought three months before. 

Or I forget to get stuff in the deluge. I just remembered as I'm typing this that I haven't listened to the new Bryan Scary album. That came in in fucking APRIL. I've been forgetting to get it for a full four months. Good lord.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 19, 2008)

Jove: I'm currently enjoying Shearwater - Rook. Very much. So I was wondering, could you send me their other stuff? I seem to recall you gushing over them the other day, so I'd wager you have some.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 20, 2008)

ok ok.. enough... i want to make sure that everyone is well aware of how fuck amazing the lucksmiths are.. i dont think they have been mentioned yet... but really fucking i mean really amazing. i should pimp somthing I have all their shit.... well.. exept for that one 10 inch that i only have on 10 inch.. and im a little drunk.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> Just to clarify, SS, I meant that the review was a troll. Just in case you thought I'd ever slander you.
> 
> I was just listening to a bit of _Electric Version_ today... Jesus, that's an awesome album. Funny how even then it was still thought of as "the band that Neko Case is in." Now, I'm not sure people would even care if she officially left the band.
> 
> ...




double post cuz im drunk and dont give a darn.


fuck keeping up just do what you gotta, if you keep up you will forget to listen to the really exellent records that arnt "in" anymore... in fact im contemplating spending an entire month dedicated to bowie just fucking cuz. but yea all you need to worry about is the new parenthetical girls, the new okkervil, the new ra ra riot, the new hauschka, and the new high places keep it simple listen to you faves fuck the rest.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 20, 2008)

@keeping up wiht new music: I hardly ever do it, the only albums I've gotten when/before they were released in the last 3 years has been The Shins' _Wincing The Night Away_ (it was forced on me I swear) and the new Okkervil River album.

I didn't get the new Les Savy Fav album until 4 months after it came out, and they're easily top 3 with me, same with _The Stage Names_.

oh and Carl Newman and The Lucksmiths are amazing.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 20, 2008)

...so is anyone planning to share any Carl Newman and Lucksmiths stuff?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 20, 2008)

Mael said:


> ...so is anyone planning to share any Carl Newman and Lucksmiths stuff?



How many albums do you want me to send you?!!! 

I'll send the Carl Newman album right away. 

Gurb, in theory you're right, but I have that personality glitch where I fall into a Now Fascism. Right now I've got things balanced, because 2008 has been a real off year for releases. Last year I could feel my lifespan wither there was so many worthwhile albums being released, in addition to discovering older stuff.

I need to get that Parenthetical Girls you guys keep talking about. I have been listening to the Vivian Girls album quite a bit lately... that's probably my dark horse for Album of the Year.


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2008)

Bowerbird so my fav freaky-folk/indie band of the year. these guys are so ridiculously grand. Im pimping them out tomorrow


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey send me the newman shit too, i have the New Porn discog ive just been way to lazy to go cheak out all the individual elements of them... supergroups are fucken rad tho.

also im gona pimp a lucksmiths record soon... probably a good kind of nervouse im not sure...


also Lamb and me fucking pimped parenthetical girls you schlub.

aslo vivian girls are rad.

also mow i want it.


----------



## tgre (Aug 20, 2008)

Bowerband 

Oh I will be your sex slave for aeons if you do Moe


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG  OFCORUSE  THAT IS WHAT I WANT


----------



## jkingler (Aug 20, 2008)

/spinning Miracle Drug

Wow. I am fucking LOVING this Carl/A.C. Newman guy, Jove.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 20, 2008)

could you send me the Carl Newman, I ain't got it on anything other than my broken comp D:

also don't have any of my New Pornographers, Neko Case, Destroyer or Immaculate Machine, so if someone wanted to help me out...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 20, 2008)

Mael said:


> /spinning Miracle Drug
> 
> Wow. I am fucking LOVING this Carl/A.C. Newman guy, Jove.



If you can believe it, it gets even BETTER, although Miracle Drug was _the_ song. "Better Than Most" is probably my favorite song on it, and "On the Table" well... that's one of the few songs that I literally stop everything when it comes on.  I go into a trance whenever I listen to it.

It's such a great Summer record. 


Lamb, I got you covered with the NP and the last two Destroyer records. I'll upload them and get them to you.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, On the Table was pretty fucking awesome. 

/on Most of Us Prizefighters


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 21, 2008)

go please really, i cant stress it enough this is in fact one of my top 5 bands and i only own 2 eps from them. lamb.. amazing twee/dream pop right here soo soo soo soo good.


----------



## tgre (Aug 21, 2008)

mow said:


> OMG  OFCORUSE  THAT IS WHAT I WANT



Fooled you 

It'll take more than that to get into this tiger's pants


----------



## Lamb (Aug 22, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> go please really, i cant stress it enough this is in fact one of my top 5 bands and i only own 2 eps from them. lamb.. amazing twee/dream pop right here soo soo soo soo good.



where mah links biotch D=


/dls


aslo, Qr5 is kinda nice, a little in the vein of Vampire Weekend in that they claim world influence (in this case claiming to be reggae, but based on the one song I have, I'd say it's more they are a normal pop band with slight islandish feel to it) but don't actually have some heavy experimentation going.

Nice band though, prolly gonna buy their album, and maybe pimp it. :]


----------



## sel (Aug 22, 2008)

Hook me up with that hydroplane gurbs?


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 22, 2008)

I just got a digital copy i have to free it up tho its got all the gay itunes protects on it.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmm, if Okkervil River had released the solo demos of _The Stage Names_ instead of the actual album as they're album last year, it would have still been amazing.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 22, 2008)

the stand ins is going to be top 5 records of the year imo its their best since black sheep as far as the critics will be concerned.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm not sure, fans are actually mixed on last.fm, though most who seem to dislike _The Stand-Ins_ also disliked _The Stage Names_ or at least didn't think it stood up to _Black Sheep Boy_.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 23, 2008)

i duno.. personaly i think its their best since dont fall in love.. but then again im a guy who likes dont fall in love better then anything they ever did...


----------



## Lamb (Aug 23, 2008)

I have trouble choosing a favorite, it used to be _Black Sheep Boy_, but... _Stars Too Small_ and _Down The River_ and _Don't Fall In Love_ and not to mention _Overboard_, _Appendix_ and etc...

I just love them all T_T


----------



## Table (Aug 23, 2008)

Lamb said:


> could you send me the Carl Newman, I ain't got it on anything other than my broken comp D:
> 
> also don't have any of my New Pornographers, Neko Case, Destroyer or Immaculate Machine, so if someone wanted to help me out...



I love the New Pornographers 

I have a few of their songs but I don't think it would work if I sent them because they're on my iTunes and have to be unlocked I think... I don't know.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 24, 2008)

The new of Montreal leaked, and it's stellar. Beter than Hissing Fauna, IMO, which is the only release of theirs I have.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2008)

You know what to do, Shauna.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 24, 2008)

Perverse said:


> The new of Montreal leaked, and it's stellar. Beter than Hissing Fauna, IMO, which is the only release of theirs I have.



meh, I'm a bit worried cuz I heard it was going to be a lot of stuff like _Faberge Falls For Shuggie_ on it, which was my least favorite track on _Hissing Fauna_, and you prolly need more Of Montreal :3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 24, 2008)

Lamb said:


> meh, I'm a bit worried cuz I heard it was going to be a lot of stuff like _Faberge Falls For Shuggie_ on it, which was my least favorite track on _Hissing Fauna_, and you prolly need more Of Montreal :3



You didn't like "Faberge?!" Hmph.

I'm willing to wait to hear this one. OM and Deerhoof on the same day... I want that to be some kind of event.

I'd be interested to hear opinions from people familiar with post-2004 OM, because I've heard more than enough whining from the converse. I'd like to think someone would consider _The Gay Parade_ a revelation.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: Shearwater: I think Rook is still my fave, but I am definitely keeping those other two records you sent. Color me a fan. 

EDIT: Just realized that OM = Of Montreal.  XD

/having a slow day


----------



## mow (Aug 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'd be interested to hear opinions from people familiar with post-2004 OM, because I've heard more than enough whining from the converse. *I'd like to think someone would consider The Gay Parade a revelation.*



*raises hand*

and dont start with the lol moe is gay jokes. not in a mood for that shit.

whatever direction Of Montreal take, i always cherish. they have yet to untug my heart strings. One of the few band whose entire catalouge is flawless in my opinion.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> You didn't like "Faberge?!" Hmph.
> 
> I'm willing to wait to hear this one. OM and Deerhoof on the same day... I want that to be some kind of event.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear opinions from people familiar with post-2004 OM, because I've heard more than enough whining from the converse. I'd like to think someone would consider _The Gay Parade_ a revelation.



i never said I didn't like it. :/


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 24, 2008)

mow said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> and dont start with the lol moe is gay jokes. not in a mood for that shit.
> 
> whatever direction Of Montreal take, i always cherish. they have yet to untug my heart strings. One of the few band whose entire catalouge is flawless in my opinion.



It was a revelation for me a while back when I found out that there are _two_ versions of _Cherry Peel_. I liked the original, but the remastered version is even more brilliant in comparison.

Oh, and lol you're not happy and joyful lol.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 24, 2008)

AH! next weekend is Fuck Yeah Fest!!! i got my tickets im so pumped.

Two Gallants
Matt and Kim
High Places
Abe Vigoda
No age

and a shit ton others! fuck yeah. is all i can really say.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 25, 2008)

The link for the new OM album is in my blog, which is linked in my sig. Get it there.

It's really funky, actually, which surprised me [in a good way]. But I'm sure you guys will love it, I mean it's of Montreal.


----------



## mow (Aug 25, 2008)

hah, just found this old folder of gig photos with various musicians. and since we are on about of montreal:




just to rub it in ya'll faces


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 25, 2008)

That's amusing for several reasons, moe/w, and very cool.

I saw OM in 2004 at a very small venue. In fact, it's a brilliant little music club with perfect sound, and my favorite venue to see bands. And there's not technically a place for the band to hang out There is a lower level/basement, from what I've seen. A band I know has played there often, but I always arrive about 15 seconds before the set starts. But no one stays down there. So basically the bands are just freely walking around the very tight quarters.

I saw Kevin Barnes standing around several times, but never approached him because... well, he's kind of tiny. I couldn't believe it was him until he walked onto the stage. A petite man, I'd say.

This was also before Georgie Fruit or costume changes.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 25, 2008)

I going to see them on Halloween, and while I'm sure it won't be as personal as your guys shows, seeing as it's the Electric Factory (one of the biggest venues in my area), but it's Halloween, so it might be cool. >____>

Now I just need to get people to go with ;_____;


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2008)

mow said:


> hah, just found this old folder of gig photos with various musicians. and since we are on about of montreal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh moe and your bright smiles of shiny death.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been binging on The Libertines' music again.

gad I miss them. ;____;


----------



## jkingler (Aug 26, 2008)

Me, too. If they ever release another album, let me know.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2008)

Mael said:


> Me, too. If they ever release another album, let me know.



They might someday! 

If Carl Barat has the sense to realize that Dirty Pretty Things is absolute shit, and Pete Doherty gets tired of heroine. 

(though, to be fair, heroine induced Babyshambles music is a lot better than DPT (which isn't saying much considering how bad DPT is) but Babyshambles is a fairly good band)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 26, 2008)

Lamb said:


> They might someday!
> 
> If Carl Barat has the sense to realize that Dirty Pretty Things is absolute shit, and Pete Doherty gets tired of heroine.
> 
> (though, to be fair, heroine induced Babyshambles music is a lot better than DPT (which isn't saying much considering how bad DPT is) but Babyshambles is a fairly good band)



It's a good thing you put a line through that complete balderdash at the end, since both bands are repugnantly awful.


----------



## sel (Aug 26, 2008)

Back on the OM topic. I've only actually heard one song by the name of 'Tim I wish you were born a girl' which I thought was pretty fab. Which album was that on?

Though in regards to that^, can't say I've actually liked any of Pete Doherty's music at all that much.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> It's a good thing you put a line through that complete balderdash at the end, since both bands are repugnantly awful.



eh, neither band comes near to being as good as The Libertines (which would be a feat in it's self), but _Down In Albion_ at least has a few listenable songs.



sel said:


> Back on the OM topic. I've only actually heard one song by the name of 'Tim I wish you were born a girl' which I thought was pretty fab. Which album was that on?
> 
> Though in regards to that^, can't say I've actually liked any of Pete Doherty's music at all that much.



firstly, Cherry Peel.

Secondly, I should neg you for hatin' on Pete. 

but i won't cuz I like you. 

also, you should all get metronomy's pimp, _A Larum_. It's very, very good


----------



## sel (Aug 26, 2008)

Firstly, thanks.

Secondly, I'm heartwarmed? I'm not sure about that xD

Thirdly, will do.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2008)

Just heard the new Dungen single, "Sat Att Se."

Verdict: Woah. 

Inquiry: How does Dungen keep getting better?!


----------



## colours (Aug 29, 2008)

someone give me some good indie music to download

my ears need some loving


----------



## 64palms (Aug 29, 2008)

colours said:


> someone give me some good indie music to download


Sunset Rubdown. I've you haven't listened to them yet.

*sigh*
Probably a stupid recommendation considering they're fairly known.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 29, 2008)

Jove said:


> Just heard the new Dungen single, "Sat Att Se."
> 
> Verdict: Woah.
> 
> Inquiry: How does Dungen keep getting better?!




coincidentaly im listening to them right now. It has somthing to do with their sweedish sounding like a mix of french and german instead of sweedish.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 29, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> coincidentaly im listening to them right now. It has somthing to do with their sweedish sounding like a mix of french and german instead of sweedish.



I know it wasn't a popular sentiment, but I thought _Tio Bitar_ was their best album. So concise and impactful.

I've also listened to the new Parenthetical Girls album twice now (still on the journey to the one you sent me), and it's pretty great. To me, it;s reminiscent of a Dorothy Carter album. The second half of it is truly majestic, a blend of singularity and pulchritude.

And it takes a great man to admit that he's wrong, but in this case I'll have to do. I've listened to the new Okkervil River thoroughly, and I'm willing to say it's better than the Shearwater album. At least, until I more thoroughly examine _Rooks_. I'm sure hardcore OR obsessives would never say this, but speaking as a sane person I absolutely adore "Pop Lie."


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 29, 2008)

Pop Lie is the one song on there that really feels most truely like a continuation of stage names, I think it could have worked well on that alblum I do really enjoy it. Im gona go with calling and not calling tho i think it shows some classic okkervil verse that just calls me home. astoundingly tho.. i dont think anyone dies in this record that may be a first..... i may have to go back through and listen but i think.. this may actualy be an okkervil record without death.

But strangly it was bowerbirds who won my heart this summer, with as much music as i was exposed to... i duno they just relaly resonate with me.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 30, 2008)

I've fallen in love with *Minus The Bear*. I luvs their musics.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 30, 2008)

There's a lot of cool "Bear" bands. Minus the Bear, Bears, Mostly Bears... then there's The Bears, Art Bears... it's a very propitious animal for satisfying indie.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2008)

can't forget iwrestledabearonce. But that's deathcore/cybergrind.


----------



## Gurbik (Aug 30, 2008)

just animal names in general... its outragouse.


----------



## sel (Aug 30, 2008)

There was a Plants & Animals aswell, thoguh I only really liked the one track by them which in all honesty reminded me of Queen

edit: Anyone here listened to Astrobrite? Listening to their debut album Crush now and it's hell good


----------



## Lamb (Sep 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> There's a lot of cool "Bear" bands. Minus the Bear, Bears, Mostly Bears... then there's The Bears, Art Bears... it's a very propitious animal for satisfying indie.



14 Iced Bears /twee


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

Lamb said:


> 14 Iced Bears /twee



Jesus flipping fuck, I forgot Grizzly Bear!


----------



## mow (Sep 1, 2008)

Women & Children and The Oprhanage are awesomesauce

EDIT GRIZZLY BEAR TOOO <#333333333333333333333333


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 2, 2008)

Bipolar bear.


also lamb, i saw 2g on sat. amazing. all jams. I saw Matt and kim as well and ive seen past lives twice this weekend, amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]_4XrqsPItMo[/YOUTUBE]

Lykke Li on Conan.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 13, 2008)

friends who don't like Wolf Parade aren't real friends


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 13, 2008)

Lamb said:


> friends who don't like Wolf Parade aren't real friends



Oy. Such people have negated reality.

Though I'm still not a fan of the new album. Not yet, anyway.

Real question: Spencer Krug or Dan Boeckner? 

After the first Sunset Rubdown album, I was firmly Spencer, but after the second SR album, and the fantastic Handsome Furs album, I have converted to Dan.


----------



## Twizted (Sep 13, 2008)

Houston Calls anyone? If you like Indie Power Pop, they're a great band:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XURfWhFJUE0[/YOUTUBE]

(This is some fan made video, so whatever. Just listen to the music.)


----------



## tgre (Sep 13, 2008)

Bear Colony pek


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2008)

I feel like you fucks should make a Bear ___ Mixtape, with all your faves from all of the bear bands. 

Mostly because I've heard of roughly _none_ of them, and I've heard almost nothing by any of them.

@Twiz: Sorry, bro. Not really feeling that song. They remind me of Fallout Boy, which isn't a good thing, in my book.

P.S. Can I get Dungen's latest?  

/perenially and shamelessly lacking and leeching


----------



## Twizted (Sep 13, 2008)

Mael said:


> @Twiz: Sorry, bro. Not really feeling that song. They remind me of Fallout Boy, which isn't a good thing, in my book.



D:

Ughhh. Nooooo. I hate Fallout Boy. I don't hear it myself. But yeah, whatever. Opinions and whatnot. XP


----------



## Lamb (Sep 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oy. Such people have negated reality.
> 
> Though I'm still not a fan of the new album. Not yet, anyway.
> 
> ...



I was always, and always will be a Dan man, partially cuz Sunset Rubdown ain't my fave, and Handsome Furs is fan-fuckingtastic, but also cuz the name Spencer annoys me, I used to know a kid named Spencer, he was a dick.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 14, 2008)

so i got the new horse feathers today, its quite quite good. i like it well. I also have the new ra ra riot to spin. im feeling hopeful. altho I still need the new high places and the new parenthetical girls.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 14, 2008)

New Horse Feathers?! If it's anywhere near as good as the last one...

/wants


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> so i got the new horse feathers today, its quite quite good. i like it well. I also have the new ra ra riot to spin. im feeling hopeful. altho I still need the new high places and the new parenthetical girls.



Are you waiting to buy Parenthetical Girls, or shall I accept this as an invitation to send it along?

And as a pre-emptive strike, yes, Mael, I'll send it to you as well.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 15, 2008)

New Horse feathers at least equals the old i havnt passed final judgmen ton it. I would like the new (((girls))) if you could send it, i had it on preorder from insound but it was the vinyl witch isnt pressed yet so its not sent yet....same shit happened to me with the flying club cup.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2008)

new (girls)? D:

/wants


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 15, 2008)

Ill forward the link to you


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtN8QTNXi3U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4dxfmbHC6E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

i miss them


----------



## Twizted (Sep 16, 2008)

Anybody else like The Honorary Title?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnGoxUW8AsI&feature=user[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm3gRZ8RiYA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 22, 2008)

New Anathallo album coming out in November. I am seriously pretty fucking psyched for it because Floating World was really great. And the new song is pretty fantastic. <3

Name Generator


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2008)

^ that sounds os majestic. give me a nudge when you have a leak mate, and id like their old stuff too

new beatbeat whisper has been released, anyone has it?

also check out Marla Hansen's _Wedding Day_. it's gorgeous


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh wow, you REALLY need to hear Anathallo if you haven't. They are so good, easily one of the better indie bands in my opinion. I love their music because it's not really that poppy but somehow it manages to be so catchy. They have lots of unusual compositions and instruments and the result is just really interesting, not to mention great. Overall I'd say Floating World isn't as bombastic as the new song (but seriously, the buildup in the new song, just wow) but it has its epic moments and is really beautiful and just all-around great. It can get pretty similar to Sufjan Stevens but then again, not really. It's hard to explain.

I'll upload Floating World for you. And anyone else who wants it. Could even pimp it although I just pimped something today. D:


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 22, 2008)

I would love it if someone could hit me with one of their old records.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2008)

how do you feel about the walkmen guys? ive yet to meet anyone who wasnt incredibly vindictive towards them, which i never could understand. _Bows + Arrows_ and _Hundred Miles Off _; while not OHMYGODGREASTRECORDEVAR" are still really good reocrds. 

also, has anyone heard their recent release?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 23, 2008)

love 'em, not as huge a fan of their newer stuff (though I haven't heard their new album), but _Everyone Who Pretended To Like Me Is Gone_ and _Bows + Arrows_ are stellar albums.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2008)

could you up me _Everyone Who Pretended To Like Me Is Gone_? I dont have that one, and im missing _Bows + Arrows_ from my ipod so if you have the time to up that too....

I really like hundred Miles off. it's sch a fast grower. It's like Dylan playing with a 90s indie troupe. just sinks in so well, and with an opener like Louisiana, im instantly sold <3

EDIT: everyone here wil llove the Clientele whenever i get to pimp it. _Stange Geometry _is asuch a lovely indie pop record


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 23, 2008)

mow said:


> how do you feel about the walkmen guys? ive yet to meet anyone who wasnt incredibly vindictive towards them, which i never could understand. _Bows + Arrows_ and _Hundred Miles Off _; while not OHMYGODGREASTRECORDEVAR" are still really good reocrds.
> 
> also, has anyone heard their recent release?



I mean to actually buy it, but haven't gotten around to it. I've heard tracks off it, and it's absolutely magnificent.

I adore The Walkmen. Adore. _Everyone That Pretended To Like Me Is Gone_ is a brilliant record, one of the finest of this decade. And I consider Hamilton Leithauser to be the preeminent frontman around.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 23, 2008)

Haven't heard The Walkmen. And looking forward to that pimp moe.

Anyhow, sent Anathallo to moe and Gurbik.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2008)

ive got it, im just going through my old music folders for music i havent spun, once i clear it ill hop on Anathallo. thanks mate


foudn this band O Fracas in my music folder, never spun them, but man, what a crew


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 23, 2008)

I heard the new los camesinos! leaked. anyone have it?


----------



## mow (Sep 26, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> Oh wow, you REALLY need to hear Anathallo if you haven't. They are so good, easily one of the better indie bands in my opinion. I love their music because it's not really that poppy but somehow it manages to be so catchy. They have lots of unusual compositions and instruments and the result is just really interesting, not to mention great. Overall I'd say Floating World isn't as bombastic as the new song (but seriously, the buildup in the new song, just wow) but it has its epic moments and is really beautiful and just all-around great. It can get pretty similar to Sufjan Stevens but then again, not really. It's hard to explain.



this is so very spot on. loving this record mate. everyone needs to spin this.


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm an Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 26, 2008)

Prove it.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2008)

so, apparently the new TV on the Radio album is mindblowingly good. is there truth to this?


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2008)

ditto, every where i go i hear the voices of fans and critics alike hailing _Dear Sciene_ as the best thing to come out all year. we need a pimp folks

is the Standard's _Swimmer_ out yet?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2008)

mow said:


> ditto, every where i go i hear the voices of fans and critics alike hailing _Dear Sciene_ as the best thing to come out all year. we need a pimp folks
> 
> is the Standard's _Swimmer_ out yet?



shit, I didn't even know they were releasing anything after the fiasco with Yep Roc dropping them/them leaving, and then the small record company that signed them folding! D:

damn their name!

ok, after a search, _Swimmer_ was released 5 days ago on their own label .

so I'm going to look for it, and if I can't find it on slsk, I'm fucked cuz I'm broke D:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm really enjoy _Love, Claire_, _A Sunny Day is Glasgow_ and _125, Rue Montmartre_. Great underground indie stuff.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> I'm really enjoy _Love, Claire_, _A Sunny Day is Glasgow_ and _125, Rue Montmartre_. Great underground indie stuff.



Don't know _Love, Claire_ but _125, Rue Montmartre_ is pretty good and _A Sunny Day In Glasgow_ is one of my favorite dream pop bands out now.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Love, Claire is fucking AMAZING slowcore/indie. I'm gonna pimp their s/t tape soon, prolly as a break from my emo pimp.


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2008)

cell, i trust you so wholeheartedly whenever you arent pimping emo or anything with hard or core at the beginning/end of it. could you guys share some 124, Rue Montmartre and A Sunny Day In Glasgow as well?

the new spiritualized is quickly taking my fancy


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

i actually got them from this awesome blog, petswithhumannames.blogspot.com. it's mainly indie, emo, noise and classical/weird shit.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> Love, Claire is fucking AMAZING slowcore/indie. I'm gonna pimp their s/t tape soon, prolly as a break from my emo pimp.



I hate the term slowcore/sadcore. Really stupid way of describing lo-fi bands that have darker tendencies.

especially considering it was just made up to describe the music of Arab Strap.

(kind of like how the term "emo" is retarded, but multiplied by a couple thousand)


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I hate the term slowcore/sadcore. Really stupid way of describing lo-fi bands that have darker tendencies.
> 
> especially considering it was just made up to describe the music of Arab Strap.
> 
> (kind of like how the term "emo" is retarded, but multiplied by a couple thousand)



even in the 80s, Ian Mackaye thought "emocore" was stupid.

but then again, i like to call bands emo.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 28, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I hate the term slowcore/sadcore. Really stupid way of describing lo-fi bands that have darker tendencies.



I disagree. Seems perfectly applicable to a lot of bands. Especially since a lot of slowcore bands _can't_ be lo-fi, since it would undermine that lush sound. I think a certain someone is misusing "lo-fi."


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

love, claire is actually very lo-fi.


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2008)

what will an indie thread be without indie kids arguing terminology 

anything with core = retarded
anything with emo = fucking retarded
anything with passionate = needs to be shot


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> I disagree. Seems perfectly applicable to a lot of bands. Especially since a lot of slowcore bands _can't_ be lo-fi, since it would undermine that lush sound. I think a certain someone is misusing "lo-fi."



way to suck the corporate cock 

I probably am misusing "lo-fi" >___>

but sadcore/slowcore just sounds so fucking stupid, and looking at Arab Strap, who don't make that unique a sound (though beautiful) didn't really need a genre made up to encompass their sound, and any band that plays slow, downbeat rock.

plus the title is intolerably cheesy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 28, 2008)

mow said:


> what will an indie thread be without indie kids arguing terminology
> 
> anything with core = retarded
> anything with emo = fucking retarded
> anything with passionate = needs to be shot



What _would_ any indie thread be. 

And from what I'm hearing, Cell, Love, Clair _is_ lo-fi. I'm not hearing much slowcore here at all, young man. 

You suck, Lamb. 

Too many smileys.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 28, 2008)

The term sadcore makes me lol.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

mow said:


> what will an indie thread be without indie kids arguing terminology
> 
> anything with core = retarded
> anything with emo = fucking retarded
> anything with passionate = needs to be shot



so grindcore and hardcore are retarded? you need more grindcore/hardcore, then.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> so grindcore and hardcore are retarded? you need more grindcore/hardcore, then.



moe hates grindcore and will never like it! :3

as for hardcore, since it's actually "hardcore punk".... it doesn't really end in '-core'. :3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

hardcore = shortening of hardcore punk. hardcore was originally a punk sub-genre.

suck on that.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2008)

^ummm, did you really just repeat exactly what I said in counter-argument? what is this? Meet The Press? (too soon?)


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 28, 2008)

If this conversation continues on much longer im going to request they change this name of the thread to walking vaginas asseble.... for fuck sake.

Ive been obsessing over Helios and the notwist lately, as well as xela... alot and alot of xela actualy. also this strange little discovery in a band called Montag (presumably monday in deutch) very cool electonica with guest artists across the board, similar to what UNKLE does but way more popy with some dream and ambiant tones thrown in.

Also the new Los Campesinos! has leaked needles to say it is nothing in my opinion compared with hold on there youngster but it is still adictive as hell.

Would anyone be in posetion of the new Dungen?

Ive also bought a Kahki King cd to prepare myself for the kaki king / the mountaingoats mutch anticiped "the last happy night of your life" tour and the equaly as anticipated mash up 7inch that they have put out. She is quite good, i havnt really heard anyone play an acoustic guitar slap style without it sounding trite, but she manages it well... so do the fine folks in helios for that matter.

I also have a desktop full of shit i need to listen to including the new high places.... gahh!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 28, 2008)

Lamb said:


> ^ummm, did you really just repeat exactly what I said in counter-argument? what is this? Meet The Press? (too soon?)



Ah, that...

that was something I made to tease DM with, but by the time I got around to it, the moment was lost.

But the moment can be rekindled, thank you very much!

As for you, Gurb... genre distinctions have to be ironed out at times. Especially here, because we're the citadel of such things. .

Los Campensinos - Sstill don't like them, but consider "You!Me!Dancing!" to be legitimately brilliant

Dungen - Buying physical copy Tuesday. If you don't have it by Thursday, I'll make a .rar and send your way.

Kaki King - Definitely got a thing for her. If you like her style, I suggest you check out Randy Collins. He's friends of a band I'm friends with called Rane, and he plays guitar in a similar manner.


----------



## mow (Sep 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> so grindcore and hardcore are retarded? you need more grindcore/hardcore, then.



while i do agree grindcore is retarded and is the musical equivalent of a rob liefiled comic (EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!:). I think the term is just fucking moronic

think about it for a second

hard

core


hardcore

hardcore.

this punk is so hardcore man. so lets call it hardcore punk.

fucking retards.

here's a new genre for you: EXTREEEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!:. you have to add the emote as well. you know, for added extremeness and cool kid-ness. go ahead and begin tagging all the shit in your itunes.

I shouldnt argue with you really. it's pointless. you'll just drag me to your level and beat me with your stupidity. I mean im talking to the mind that conjured up "passionate screamo".


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2008)

the name makes sense, actually. punk bands were evolving and becoming faster and more "extreme" as you call it, so they starting calling it hardcore punk. 

There's a big difference between:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z2M_hpoPwk[/YOUTUBE]

and

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3HEbqaqsdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2008)

so I've never listened to Tegan & Sara....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2008)

Tegan & Sara are trendy crap, who cares?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2008)

Cell said:


> Tegan & Sara are trendy crap, who cares?



and you like newer Death Cab For Cutie, your point being?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 29, 2008)

DCFC > Tegan & Sara


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 29, 2008)

I cant stand new dcfc, i heard walking with a ghost way back in 04 was obsesed with it for about a month.. then began to hate everything about it. speaking of ben gibbard the postal service tends to come with negative conotations but is actual some of my fave music.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2008)

only cuz Dntel's the man.

Ben Gibbard is both the worst songwriter and worst singer in the modern indie scene.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2008)

I just remembered how awesome The Ponys are!


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 29, 2008)

Lamb said:


> only cuz Dntel's the man.
> 
> Ben Gibbard is both the worst songwriter and worst singer in the modern indie scene.




please alow me to correct you.




also wut r teh poneys


----------



## Yosha (Sep 29, 2008)

meg & dia > tegan & sara

I met meg & dia at warp this year and hung out with them, they are so cute. They stole my heart.

Also, did the honorary title break up?

edit - grubik, please explain to me how conor oberst is a bad song writer....I am not big on his singing, since it is all broken.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 29, 2008)

*!*



Gurbik said:


> please alow me to correct you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Singing songs about how much everyone should pity you for fucking and leading a girl on, greatly outweighs any of Oberst's faux pas. Plus Oberst had the line "The Barons Of Industry put inspiration on Hitler's tongue." 

as for The Ponys;

FUCK! No good vids on ytube D:

I'll pimp em I guess, haven't pimped in a while, but they're basically a garaged out cross between Sonic Youth and Richard Hell (the two things they worship most). Plus they're on Matador!


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 30, 2008)

Masanari said:


> meg & dia > tegan & sara
> 
> I met meg & dia at warp this year and hung out with them, they are so cute. They stole my heart.
> 
> ...



meg & dia have a few genuin songs, but a majority of their stuff is nothing but trite recycled alt/pop rifts with overproduced guitar and new pro fem riot girl esq female fronting. bleh.


Conor oberst has a vagina, and his vagina writes his songs. Alot of indie acts catch shit for being too sweet or cute and what not i.e. the twee thing. Conor oberst is guilty of the same thing exept in the emotional direction, prehaps is songs arnt that bad individualy but he seams to be incabable of breaking away from the same theams he has writen about since he was 14, in the end it comes out to be that in my opinion he writes songs for teenage girls who hate their boyfriends....

You forget gibbard isnt even indie anymore.

also oberst is guilty of premenantly engraving sadle creek with negative conotations.


also does anyone have high hopes for the new of montreal? im kind of torn, I love their older stuff but hissing fauna wasnt quite my thing.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> meg & dia have a few genuin songs, but a majority of their stuff is nothing but trite recycled alt/pop rifts with overproduced guitar and new pro fem riot girl esq female fronting. bleh.
> 
> 
> Conor oberst has a vagina, and his vagina writes his songs. Alot of indie acts catch shit for being too sweet or cute and what not i.e. the twee thing. Conor oberst is guilty of the same thing exept in the emotional direction, prehaps is songs arnt that bad individualy but he seams to be incabable of breaking away from the same theams he has writen about since he was 14, in the end it comes out to be that in my opinion he writes songs for teenage girls who hate their boyfriends....
> ...



At least Oberst had the decency to have been in a twee band. Check out Park Ave! It's Tilly & The Wall without tap dancing and Oberst on male vox.

And if Oberst writes with his vagina, what does Gibbard write with, his inverted penis?

the new Of Montreal is pretty rad, it's very much in the vein of _Hissing Fauna_, but it has a definite older vibe ^^


----------



## Yosha (Sep 30, 2008)

im not a fan of meg and dia's music, i just want a threesome


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 30, 2008)

good good good. Also dont get me wrong im down for gibbard bashing and im entierly sure that he writes with his ass after it has been raped by a huge norwegan farm girl with a strap on.. or somthing to that effect.

Also if tilly and the wall didnt have tap dancing honestly what good would they be...

I do agree with you there Masanari.. like 200%... also.. why would you go to warped tour in the first place?

also in bruges is an amazing movie.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 30, 2008)

I went to warp tour just to see dillinger escape plan, and my girlfriend at the time wanted to see a few other bands. She left soon after and I went to my car and saw meg & dia, then started to talk to them.

and yes in bruges was one of the best flicks I have seen in awhile.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> Also if tilly and the wall didnt have tap dancing honestly what good would they be...



a bunch of really hip kids making twee music?



Gurbik said:


> also in bruges is an amazing movie.



hmmm, in bruges eh, Ralph Fiennes makes me say hells yes, but Colin Farrel makes me queasy.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 30, 2008)

nah, colin farrell is a good actor...however, it seems to be a giant douche in real life.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont think i could put up with warped tour long enough to make to one band. Im mutch more of a crowded dirty bar kind of concert goer, you know the kind of place that only serves bottled beer and even then only domestics.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 30, 2008)

Supreme indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are Lamb and Gurbik! recc me something!


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 30, 2008)

High Places




In fact.. ill send you a link.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2008)

share plz.

@Yu, ever done The Fiery Furnaces?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 30, 2008)

I have not.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2008)

get _Bitter Tea_ and _Blueberry Boat_

Gurbs; did The Guest Bedroom ever release an album? cuz the song _We Need Trips_ is too much for me to not want more.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 30, 2008)

I know they have a couple older eps that i dont have, i dont think they have put anything other then a couple single controbutions to toronto area compelation alblums since the ep i pimped...


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2008)

damn            .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 30, 2008)

Gibbard, Oberst, Fiery Furnaces... ah hell, everyone sucks. That's how I feel.

The Ponys are pretty good, but Ponytail is the band to be listening to at the moment.

Also, the Vivian Girls album is being reissued today. Possibly the best album of 2008. Good enough that I don't even consider a pimp worthy. I'm just going straight to martinet mode and ordering everyone to buy or download. Now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 30, 2008)

One of you indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) recommend me something bass(instrument) heavy.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 30, 2008)

The first moving units record. Its low fi dance punk. dont bother with there secound its just dance and is all synth and glitter.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ztFbhM5caw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2008)

Professor Murder


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 30, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> One of you indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) recommend me something bass(instrument) heavy.



White Denim


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 30, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> The first moving units record. Its low fi dance punk. dont bother with there secound its just dance and is all synth and glitter.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ztFbhM5caw[/YOUTUBE]



SEND ME THIS!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, I listened to the new TV on the Radio and the new Dungen albums foughly four times each today. I can say that both are excellent. 

TVOTR is just phenomenal. Whether you agreed with the direction they went with _Return to Cookie Mountain_ or not (and I did NOT), you'll love this album. Of course, my main problem with _Cookie Mountain_ remains: not enough Tunde. His voice is the band's best asset. It needs to be more prominent. But the first half of this album is just transcendent.

Dungen is a strange twist. I adored _Tio Bitar_, and it's bursts of energy. But the solid psych-rock of that album is replaced with a much more serene and relaxed album. There's electric piano that you'd expect on a Doves album, and some of the tracks are downright psych-folk. Not their best, but still magnificent.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 2, 2008)

cell I would but i dont have it except for on my ipod. I had that record on my old comp that blew itself up.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 2, 2008)

I need to get new TV on the Radio and Dungen. HELPS.

Probably won't have time to spin them in a week or two though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> I need to get new TV on the Radio and Dungen. HELPS.
> 
> Probably won't have time to spin them in a week or two though.



I'll send them along.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome, thanks. <3

Going to bed now, night.


----------



## sel (Oct 2, 2008)

Pass them my way Broseph?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2008)

sel said:


> Pass them my way Broseph?



Will do, Abyss.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 3, 2008)

I have decided that the new Los Campesinos! is super fantastic.


Ok so im not entierly sold on Vivian Girls, I love the parts that have that super hip c86 style vocals and guitar but alot of their stuff just comes across as more noise and garage stuff witch being in close proximity to LA, I am fast becoming sick of, it all starts to sound the same.. no age, abe vigoda, mika miko, the mea shi, i mean i know they are all vastly diferent and all but it starts to melt together after a bit.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngd45o-M_M4[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Lamb, did you see the video I embedded a while back with her performing on Conan? LOVE Lykke Li in every conceivable way.

And major demerits to everyone for not lambasting me for mentioning TV on the Radio, a band signed to Interscope records, in this indie thread.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw you had, but it had been removed by the time I tried to watch it


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought it would be better to continue pretending that they didnt exist.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2008)

HUZZAH!

UPS dude left for me today: 

1. New Deerhoof
2. New Annuals
3. New Department of Eagles
4. New Spinto Band

**mothafuckin fistpump**


----------



## Lamb (Oct 8, 2008)

new Deerhoof was a wee bit disappointing, still a great album, but probably not among their best. 

I'll take new Annuals and new Department of Eagles 

and possibly new Spinto Band, if you explain what that it :3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2008)

Spinto Band are an indie power-pop band from Delaware. In fact, I'll embed two songs from their first album, performed on Later with Jools Holland:

"Brown Boxes":

[YOUTUBE]4qzVyaCq_LE[/YOUTUBE]

The unbelievably magnificent "Oh Mandy":

[YOUTUBE]osjinF6Swwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 8, 2008)

spinto band is ok, i got tired of thme kinda quick tho. I really liked the new deerhoof by the way.  also,

i went to a club last night, it was fun they were playing all kinds of good old 60s rock.

I also realized that because i have a DFA1979 shirt i get mad indie points for whatever reason. I learned this because i got about 15 complements on it. too bad it doesnt make me a better dancer.


----------



## stardust (Oct 9, 2008)

_Yet another indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) present~ 

In regards to musak, I like Kate Nash (seen live), David Bowie, Regina Spektor (seen live), Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Radiohead, Bjork, Does it Offend You, Yeah? (seen live), Be Your Own PET, CSS (seen live), Santogold, Klaxons, The Smiths, Libertines, Giant Drag, Patrick Wolf, Blondie, The Cribs, Sex Pistols, Dresden Dolls, Ramones, and Franz Ferdinand.

Skimmed through about half the thread, and I've seen Ladytron, Postal Service, Cat Power (seen live), Elliot Smith, Supergrass, Camera Obscure, Vampire Weekend, P.I.L, and Brian Jonestown Massacre (seen live) mentioned. Good music taste, in my NF? It's more likely then I thought!

In regards to who I'm keeping an eye on now, it'd be Screaming Tea Party, and Emmy the Great. Emmy has been around for a while, but I never hear anyone mention her. Anywhere.  Or Patrick Wolf. He has a little group of obsesses, but I never hear him mentioned out of that. Sad, really.

In regards to who I'm hating with a passion, it's MGMT. WITHOUT A DOUBT. Completely overrated, and their albums' dreadful. I like about two songs on it, the rest is complete hipster garbage.
_


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 9, 2008)

What do you mean more likely? We have only the best taste here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 9, 2008)

We are the citadel of purity of taste in artistry here. And I mean _right_ here.


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2008)

^ he's just raving abut his vagina.

is the new Travis good?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2008)

mow said:


> ^ he's just raving abut his vagina.
> 
> is the new Travis good?



Florida - 51
LSU - 21


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2008)

....

you bastard.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 15, 2008)

Still getting through them, but if I had to rank after several listens to each:

1. Annuals - _Such Fun_ 
2. Spinto Band - _Moonwink_ 
3. Department of Eagles - _In Ear Park_
4. Deerhoof - _Offend Maggie_

Department of Eagles is a very subtle record, though, so I need more time with it. Spinto Band's album is probably inferior to DoE, but has some phenomenal songs on it, the finest outshining anything on the four albums. Deerhoof is tedious and pedestrian, for a Deerhoof record. And I hated Annuals the first time, but completely turned around the second listen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 20, 2008)

YES! 

Finally, The Dears' new album _Missiles_ comes out tomorrow. The tension during the creation of it left the band with only Murray Lightburn and Natalia Yanchak as members. I can't wait; Lightburn is one of the more underrated songwriters out there now. Only one has earned the title "Black Morrissey."


----------



## Cinna (Oct 21, 2008)

Lamb said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngd45o-M_M4[/YOUTUBE]
> pek



lykke li is love.

my favourite songs are "my" and "dance dance dance"

what a wonderful thread!

bloc party is coming to germany next spring


----------



## Lamb (Oct 21, 2008)

man, I might actually have to start paying for music again, unless there's some magic way of getting my computer to fix itself, I'm fucked. 

and I still want the new Annuals as well as the new Department of Eagles. I also kinda want the new Travis, even though I haven't gotten anything from them since _12 Memories_ (which was absolutely gorgeous no matter what anyone else thinks).

It's funny how typically my wants outweigh my means.

Also, less than two weeks until Of Montreal!!!!!

I wonder if I should wear a costume and feel like a wanker, or not wear a costume and be a wanker?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 21, 2008)

Lamb said:


> man, I might actually have to start paying for music again, unless there's some magic way of getting my computer to fix itself, I'm fucked.
> 
> and I still want the new Annuals as well as the new Department of Eagles. I also kinda want the new Travis, even though I haven't gotten anything from them since _12 Memories_ (which was absolutely gorgeous no matter what anyone else thinks).
> 
> ...



Annuals and Dept. of Eagles will be sent soon. Patience, young man. You're on your own with Travis.

And you have to at least attempt to wear a costume. It's OM; you'll look foolish without one. Just wear a polo, carry a pineapple around, and say that you're Shawn Spencer.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 22, 2008)

I;m an alternative rock raver ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Though yeah I rock expensive skinny jeans with vans, sometimes in bright colors.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 22, 2008)

dude even fresh hip hop ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wear skinny jeans now


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 22, 2008)

So I was listening to some scenewhores talking and they mentioned this band named Abbie Gale. Since one of them liked iwrestledabearonce(I nearly freaked) I decided to check them out. Delightful of delights, they're pretty nice.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 22, 2008)

i really dislike skinny jeans. 

and vans.

and fashion.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 22, 2008)

I used to wear Airwalks. They were good flatfoot people shoes.(I have flatfeet.) I kind of miss wearing them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 23, 2008)

Lamb said:


> i really dislike skinny jeans.
> 
> and vans.
> 
> and fashion.



15 indiemerits for autonomous affinities. You're looking at some diminished rations for these continued infractions, young man. 


Yu, checked out Abbie Gale. I'd say pretty nice was an accurate description. I wasn't _thoroughly_ impressed or anything, but I'll keep an eye on them, certainly.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 23, 2008)

I wear I dont wear vans, i wear chucks, and i skateboard in them.. all over the place... im so down for shredding.

also, I met a girl. I hung with her alot over the past week she is into alot of cool punk stuff and indie.. i dont know how you can be down with naked agression and Conor Oberst but she is. She made me tea. she is cute... she if 17................................untill the 5th.. but still damn.....

also i learned cut and run on uke today, prolly one of my fave uke jams.


----------



## Cinna (Oct 23, 2008)

Conor Oberst is love


----------



## stardust (Oct 23, 2008)

_I'm liking Lykke Li's 'Breaking it Up' now. Really liking it. <3

And I listened to one Connor Oberst song~ 'Danny' something, methinks? I haven't listened to him properly yet, though. I only heard that one song in passing, and I didn't really like it.

Haha, oh wow; the 'raver' scene? Are we talking about 'new rave' circa 2006/2007? _


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm kind of being mislead in this thread here, since I'm kind of weary about my opinion on indie. (it seems to be a bit different to some of you)

Anyway, j-indie anyone?


----------



## Cinna (Oct 24, 2008)

^ aww, i love the way they sing in english pek

this was my first listen to j-indie and it wasn't as bad as i had expected. (i am generally skeptic when it comes to new sounds...no offence, pls)
they kind of remind me of franz ferdiand. i prefere franz ferdinand, though. 

nice post anyways


----------



## mow (Oct 24, 2008)

paperlilies said:


> Conor Oberst is love



_Poison Oak_ is one of the greatest songs of all time.

 the internet's best site


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 24, 2008)

Bearsuit   holy fuck.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 24, 2008)

My erection has returned.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess I'm an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
Decemberists (before their major label debut), 
LCD Soundsystem
Cut Copy
Kills
Postal Service
Blur
Velvet Underground
etc...

oh and as for clothing?
buttoned up all the way shirts, skinny jeans, converse, dark-rimmed glasses


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 25, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> I guess I'm an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> Decemberists (before their major label debut),
> LCD Soundsystem
> Cut Copy
> ...



you have much to learn.


----------



## Cinna (Oct 25, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> I guess I'm an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> Decemberists (before their major label debut),
> LCD Soundsystem
> Cut Copy
> ...



yay for dark-rimmed glasses. i wear glasses, too and dark-rimmed just looks good!
the kills!!


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 25, 2008)

seriously though, those are extremely popular bands, and a played out sense of fashion to boot...


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> seriously though, those are extremely popular bands, and a played out sense of fashion to boot...



yea i know they're popular...i mean, the velvet underground was on the juno soundtrack!
oh and would anyone still consider alexisonfire indie?


----------



## Blackbeard00 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey guys .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 25, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> I guess I'm an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> Decemberists (before their major label debut),
> LCD Soundsystem
> Cut Copy
> ...



As Gurb said, much to learn, but I'll support anyone that lists Blur.

HOWEVER, Blur weren't indie, and Blur always goes straight to the top of any list.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 25, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> yea i know they're popular...i mean, the velvet underground was on the juno soundtrack!
> oh and would anyone still consider alexisonfire indie?



VU are awesome! My last post didnt even make sense lol... I was drunk posting last night ,sorry!

Anyway I like Alexisonfire, their debut at least


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 25, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> yea i know they're popular...i mean, the velvet underground was on the juno soundtrack!
> oh and would anyone still consider alexisonfire indie?




Im not sure they were ever considered a band to begin with.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 25, 2008)

I think some people are using Indie as a genre, and then some are using it in a sense of "it's not popular" if you get what I mean.

I.E: In the UK, an indie band would be The Wombats. But then a band that are hardly known, like say Twin Atlantic are also indie, because they're not huge or signed to a major label.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 25, 2008)

the topic of the word indie being missued in mass has been well coved in the early pages i think.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> VU are awesome! My last post didnt even make sense lol... I was drunk posting last night ,sorry!
> 
> Anyway I like Alexisonfire, their debut at least



i didn't say they were awesome, i just said that they're very popular for being on the juno soundtrack now.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2008)

I HAVE NO FUCKING CLUE WHAT'S GOING ON GAIS!

but I like The Decemberists, LCD Soundsystem, Blur and Velvet Underground 

also, why are we talking about a bunch of emo and metal bands? 

they have their own thread, if you're gonna discuss emo, that isn't something along the lines SDRE or Christie Front Drive, then it's not indie! 

also I heard one of the new DoE songs, and I wants it! D=

also is the new Dears album good?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 25, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I HAVE NO FUCKING CLUE WHAT'S GOING ON GAIS!
> 
> but I like The Decemberists, LCD Soundsystem, Blur and Velvet Underground
> 
> ...



alexisonfire's emo?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 26, 2008)

Well since you mentioned SDRE and CFD, does anyone like *Boy's Life*?

I know you(Lamb) hate *Mineral*; but I sure as hell like _The Power Of Failing_ that album means a lot to me...

What about *Braid*, particularly _Frame & Canvas_?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 26, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I HAVE NO FUCKING CLUE WHAT'S GOING ON GAIS!
> 
> but I like The Decemberists, LCD Soundsystem, Blur and Velvet Underground
> 
> ...



You know, if you wanted that DoE album so bad, why don't you sign on MSN and pester me to send it to you? I'll have it to you be tomorrow afternoon, with Annuals.

As for The Dears, give me more time.


----------



## Gurbik (Oct 26, 2008)

spoonboy, ghostmice......

plan it x deserves its own fucking thread.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> You know, if you wanted that DoE album so bad, why don't you sign on MSN and pester me to send it to you? I'll have it to you be tomorrow afternoon, with Annuals.
> 
> As for The Dears, give me more time.




i would, if it wasn't for the fact that i can only use my house computer right now, and can't download or listen to anything on it.

@Boy's Life: never really gave them a listen but wiki tells me one of the members went on to be a member of Lullaby for the Working Class, which is pure gooey gold.

@Mineral: actually don't hate them anymore.

@Braid: always meant to try them out xD

@alexisonfire: all I really know is that on a single listen I didn't really enjoy their music and that they have a song entitled _.44 Calibur Love Letter_, which kinda struck me as "emo".

@Plan It X: The Devil Is Electric, Ghost Mice, Andrew Jackson Jihad... yummy!

@me: Gang Gang Dance is playing with Of Montreal on Friday!


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 26, 2008)

if anyone wants it let me know...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 26, 2008)

Dark Plague said:


> alexisonfire's emo?



Screamo/Rock/Emo in my opinion. 



Lamb said:


> @alexisonfire: all I really know is that on a single listen I didn't really enjoy their music and that they have a song entitled _.44 Calibur Love Letter_, which kinda struck me as "emo".



Awesome song and that album is pretty good.  (waits for the hate) :<

I don't look as though I'm a "emo/scene" kind of person, I'm just normal, therefore people are surprised at some of the stuff I listen to, and I listen to pretty much everything.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Oct 30, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Screamo/Rock/Emo in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa there buddy!
emo and scene are two very different concepts.
despite what thirteen year old girls think.
some leaders of scene (at least nowadays) are:
jeffree star, medic droid, brokencyde, hollywood undead, etc.

generally, (note the generally people!) scene falls within the genres of screamo, electronic, hip hop or even powerpop

also, most scene bands are unsigned for long periods of time or forever. jeffree star recently created his own record company but that was very recent. brokencyde just signed though they had an album and an ep released unsigned.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 1, 2008)

OMFG! it's been nearly 24 hours and my legs still don't work right, I'm deaf in one ear, and it hurts to speak!

FUCK YEAH OF MONTREAL WAS AWESOME!

*Overview*:

Gang Gang Dance's set was short, but sweet. Full of awesome trancy synth, blasting drums, and siren like wails, perfect for going crazy to. AND MOST OF THE PEOPLE DIDN'T EVEN NEED THE ECSTASY TO DO SO!

But it went completely awesome the moment Of Montreal took the stage. They were all dressed as superman and they started jamming, and the crowd was like "where's Kevin?" and then this platform moved forward and turned to reveal a bunch of Buddahs and one of those old things that carried royalty (in which lounged Kevin, in his own Superman costume). From then on ir was pretty much a ballz to the wallz psychadelic stage show, with back monitors showing psychadelic versions of the guys on stage (most typically Kevin and Bryan's crotches), small cartoons, and at one point a short vid of James and Bryan beating the shit out of dolls heads. On stage was absolutely off the wall, with Kevin going through at least 7 costume changes (including abunch of guys whering silver John McCain masks covering him in red paint, and of course the customary nude moment (though he was covered in shaving cream), James stripping, and a bunch of small skits mostly displaying torture, death and sex, and all being extremely erotic. Most memorable were the lights and video guy who was dressed as Batman who came out twice to erotically beat up the ninjas who had wondered on stage and Kevin committing suicide. I felt kinda bad cuz I couldn't sing-a-long with most of the songs (since they were almost all _Skeletal Lampings_ which I haven't had the chance to memorize yet) but was happy with my proficience with all the _Hissing Fauna_ songs, and the sing-a-long of _Disconnect The Dots_ and _Wraith Pinned to the Mist_ was quite nice. Also, it was hilarious that the only moment the crowd truly moved as one in their all out dancefest was during the end of the encore when Kevin Barnes just took up his guitar and blasted out _Smells Like Teen Spirit_. It was everything I ever wanted to see.


----------



## Cinna (Nov 2, 2008)

of montreal live sound really good!

my favourite song is du og meg


----------



## tgre (Nov 2, 2008)

Ima Robot pek

Sounds so good pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 4, 2008)

First of all. that's awesome, Lamb. I knew you'd enjoy the show, and was intently waiting to hear you recount the night.


But my main purpose here is to make sure that everyone knows that the new White denim album IS finally available:



I thought about pimping this, but it is only 8.99, it's only available digitally, and this is the best band in America right now. They deserve buys. The highest possible recommendation for anyone that thinks they might be interested in spazz-garage. Maximum R&B, gentlepeoples.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 5, 2008)

what sucks most about going to see of Montreal is that I can't go see The Decemberists on Friday. xD

seriously, I'm gonna cherish that show for a while, until some other awesome show comes my way, like The Roots** or Okkervil River  **


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 5, 2008)

so im in portland guys, it took 18 hours of driving, i thought i was going to die.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 5, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> so im in portland guys, it took 18 hours of driving, i thought i was going to die.



Find out where and when The Pharmacy are playing. I've been really into them this year.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Nov 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> Find out where and when The Pharmacy are playing. I've been really into them this year.



if a band plays live, they've become mainstream sellouts 

anyone seen this before? takes all the indie stereotypes to extremes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5-rGN0ou_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone here heard Te'? I love them to death.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 6, 2008)

no.

Does anyone listen to *The One AM Radio*?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

Hiromi 
Yeah, most of you might be familiar with her music but I just found her yesterday, downloaded discography and am in extreme love with it.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Nov 10, 2008)

Chicks on Speed anyone?
Or...Hot Chip?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 10, 2008)

Right Away, Great Captain! is full of win. Andy is a musical genius. How i would love him to serenade me pek

William Fitzsimmons is the same, i find every cd he has ever put out is amazing. "The Sparrow and the Crow" is his latest.

Mason Jennings anyone?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw Mason Jennings live when I hadnt heard of him. He was good, I enjoyed the show...


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 11, 2008)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Ima Robot pek
> 
> Sounds so good pek





PrognosisNegative said:


> I saw Mason Jennings live when I hadnt heard of him. He was good, I enjoyed the show...


Your lucky. I would love to see him like. He played at ACL festival but, alas im poor and those fucking tickts cost a shitload. Mason Jennings... pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2008)

After several listens, I can give the new Love Is All album a wholehearted recommendation. "Wishing Well" is my twee song of the year.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2008)

Conor Oberstin his pants.

Oh god Conan.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 13, 2008)

^xD


ok, I've been meaning to check out the new SSLYBY, but never got around to it, so any thoughts on it? or is Think I Wanna Die, just a good song. Also, take into account that i really liked _Broom_


----------



## escamoh (Nov 13, 2008)

any fans of _this town needs guns_

i listened to that album animals, it was cool


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 13, 2008)

I just cant get into *Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2008)

PrognosisNegative said:


> I just cant get into *Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin*



You can't?! 

Actually, I can't really, either. But there's some absolutely transcendent pop on the new album.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll admit, they're nothing special, but I really enjoy their music >___>;


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2008)

No one loves *Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin*.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2008)

Lamb said:


> I'll admit, they're nothing special, but I really enjoy their music >___>;



Now that I think of it, the first album was really good. "Oregon Girl" is a classic.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 15, 2008)

i love sslyby's first record i thought i was quite good.


----------



## demonSPAWN (Nov 15, 2008)

The Apathy Eulogy8P?I am ghetto but i adore them and I hope I'm not interrupting anything?I know a lot but I can't recall


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 22, 2008)

Portugal. The Man?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Portugal. The Man?



MD approved. A well-received pimp: Proof is in this comment.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow can't believe i've never posted here, i've always been an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), like for as long as I can remember. So erm what now?


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2008)

BUBBSY! WATCH THIS!


----------



## Light Yagami (Nov 26, 2008)

OMFG. That is actually so awesome XD


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2008)

i told you so! song of the yeeeeeeeeeear xD
im gonna pimp this album hard


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 26, 2008)

moe that is sick.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 26, 2008)

mow said:


> BUBBSY! WATCH THIS!


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2008)

the sexy is worth it .


----------



## tgre (Nov 26, 2008)

I need some Shibuya-Kei/Indie stuff from Japan.

Something like Hideki Kaji or if anyone can find me a Japanese band reminiscent of "Tater Totz" or something like St. Vincent... I will forever be in your debt T_T


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 26, 2008)

working on learning how to play maple leaves on the uke... violin parts are fucken stupid hard to play.


----------



## tgre (Nov 26, 2008)

lololol uke.

If you end up playing it, record it and post it up. Praise and women will be showered.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 26, 2008)

i can already play a few jens songs they are pretty simple, but i dont have any programs to record them on.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 26, 2008)

I just went into the last fm thing, typed in tag "math pop" and it's returned some very cool results, I must say  I didn't know pop could be good too


----------



## Lamb (Dec 1, 2008)

ok guys, I may have enjoyed a Kate Nash song I heard on the radio. 

also, why is it that Ryan Adams & The Cardinals keeps producing shittier and shittier albums. I mean, I'd hoped that he'd realized that I didn't enjoy _29_ or _Easy Tiger_ all that much, but _Cardinology_ is easily one of the worst albums I've heard/bought all year


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 1, 2008)

Lamb said:


> also, why is it that Ryan Adams & The Cardinals keeps producing shittier and shittier albums. I mean, I'd hoped that he'd realized that I didn't enjoy _29_ or _Easy Tiger_ all that much, but _Cardinology_ is easily one of the worst albums I've heard/bought all year



I've always thought that he was bollocks, so I didn't even notice a decline.


----------



## stardust (Dec 1, 2008)

_Kate Nash is fabulous, despite the stick she gets.  She's like a younger Regina Spektor._


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2008)

Lamb said:


> ok guys, I may have enjoyed a Kate Nash song I heard on the radio.
> 
> also, why is it that Ryan Adams & The Cardinals keeps producing shittier and shittier albums. I mean, I'd hoped that he'd realized that I didn't enjoy _29_ or _Easy Tiger_ all that much, but _Cardinology_ is easily one of the worst albums I've heard/bought all year



he was on the right track with _Cold Roses_ when he finally decided dipping his finger into the "fuck it, let's jam a bit" Grateful Dead-mentally exhibited in Magnolia Mountain. but it just lost steam  he's just shitting way too many records lately, both solo and with the Cardinals. he needs to focus on record  and pile his efforts to it. granted i havent heard _Cardinology_ yet, but im more than willing to take your word for it

*wishes for something of equal caliber to _Love Is Death_*


----------



## sel (Dec 1, 2008)

Love is Hell, don't you mean?

I only have that & Heartbreaer which are pretty solid efforts


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 2, 2008)

_*I like indie bands like Death Cab For Cutie and Modest Mouse!*_


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2008)

i love you.


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 2, 2008)

_*lol so cool! Thanks!*_


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2008)

PRIMAL FUCKING SCREAM


----------



## Lamb (Dec 2, 2008)

Jove said:


> I've always thought that he was bollocks, so I didn't even notice a decline.



I can dig that, I mean he does play pretty generic country music, but I find stuff like that to make for pretty awesome music, when done correctly (which it rarely is).



RetroRainbow said:


> _Kate Nash is fabulous, despite the stick she gets.  She's like a younger Regina Spektor._



I dunno, but stuff like that always irked me, Feist is usually the closest I get to that kind of music, and even that's kind of a strained listening.



mow said:


> he was on the right track with _Cold Roses_ when he finally decided dipping his finger into the "fuck it, let's jam a bit" Grateful Dead-mentally exhibited in Magnolia Mountain. but it just lost steam  he's just shitting way too many records lately, both solo and with the Cardinals. he needs to focus on record  and pile his efforts to it. granted i havent heard _Cardinology_ yet, but im more than willing to take your word for it
> 
> *wishes for something of equal caliber to _Love Is Death_*



honestly, I always feel like he should ditch The Cardinals. _Cold Roses_ through _29_, pretty solid, but no where near on par with his solo stuff, or his Whiskeytown stuff. Only exception is _Cold Roses_ has quite a few of my favorite songs by him, but suffers from being the type of album you get 1/2 the way through and start wondering if there really should be a second disc.



sel said:


> Love is Hell, don't you mean?
> 
> I only have that & Heartbreaer which are pretty solid efforts



NO!

What happened is mow fused Woody Allen's best work** with Adam's and created an awesome hybrid that you aren't indie enough to appreciate! <3



Gurbik said:


> PRIMAL FUCKING SCREAM



_Screamadelica_ makes me wet.

also, is their new album any good?

I know I wasn't supposed to enjoy _Riot City Blues_, but the fact that they had a song called _Suicide Sally & Johnny Guitar_ made me love it none-the-less.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 2, 2008)

i havnt heard the new one eaither and i also enjoyed riot city blues i do everything messed but like liking on avery island better then in the aeroplane... all kinds of indie fo paws and shit but also does anyone have First frost, or any records by Bearsuit they could send me?

also i got one of stina nordenstams first cds its rad and kinda 80s sounding from way back in 91 almoast like porn music with dreamy vocals.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 17, 2008)

holy shit.

I just got around to listening to Zach Condon's solo stuff as The Real People (lol he must not've known the other band) and holy shit, if it isn't better than his Beirut albums I don't know why it's effecting me. Fuck. I haven't heard something this gorgeous in a while. And all I can think is holy fuck, he recorded this at 15?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 18, 2008)

Lamb said:


> holy shit.
> 
> I just got around to listening to Zach Condon's solo stuff as The Real People (lol he must not've known the other band) and holy shit, if it isn't better than his Beirut albums I don't know why it's effecting me. Fuck. I haven't heard something this gorgeous in a while. And all I can think is holy fuck, he recorded this at 15?



I was pretty taken aback when I first heard the tapes. Totally different than Beirut. And from what I hear, his next album will be more akin to Real People. '09 will be the bounceback year for Indie, I declare.  +


----------



## tgre (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm, what would you guys classify "L'elan Vital" as... I mean, they sound Indie enough to me... but Iono...

like too awesome to be any other genre D:


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

this thread is about Indie artists like...kate nash and feist?

I went to vampire weekend's show down here in miami. pretty boring if you ask me
anthony green's solo album made me wet a little


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2008)

Fall Out Girl said:


> _*I like indie bands like Death Cab For Cutie and Modest Mouse!*_



Gold absolute gold. I think I even teared up a little.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2008)

*FUCK YOU LAMB SEND ME REAL FUCKING PEOPLE RIGHT FUCKING NOW IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR IT FOR 6 FUCKING MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm with Gurbik on this one - send it to me, too. 

/loves Beirut; is eager to finally hear


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2008)

I would also like to point out that while ben gibbard may have a vaginina all time quarterback is exellent christmas music, i listened to the whole thing and ust watched it snow.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 18, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> *FUCK YOU LAMB SEND ME REAL FUCKING PEOPLE RIGHT FUCKING NOW IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR IT FOR 6 FUCKING MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!*





jkingler said:


> I'm with Gurbik on this one - send it to me, too.
> 
> /loves Beirut; is eager to finally hear



/sending


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> this thread is about Indie artists like...kate nash and feist?
> 
> I went to vampire weekend's show down here in miami. pretty boring if you ask me
> anthony green's solo album made me wet a little



Kate Nash and Feist are too mainstream for the this thread.

Only the realest indie faggotry here.


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 18, 2008)

_*So whats wrong with Death Cab and Modest Mouse! there not cute at all but there music is good! I like other indie bands you know, like The Decemberists and The Shins!*_


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Those bands suck IMO.



Lamb said:


> holy shit.
> 
> I just got around to listening to Zach Condon's solo stuff as The Real People (lol he must not've known the other band) and holy shit, if it isn't better than his Beirut albums I don't know why it's effecting me. Fuck. I haven't heard something this gorgeous in a while. And all I can think is holy fuck, he recorded this at 15?



Can you send some of it?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2008)

WTF? Modest Mouse is awesome! But not indie anymore. Death Cab...not so much.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Kate Nash and Feist are too mainstream for the this thread.
> 
> Only the realest indie faggotry here.



lolz i just read up a few and they were talking about kate nash and feist.



aight what about fucking lightingbolt or paul baribeau
devendra banhart
mount eerie

and vampire weekend I consider "faggotry" :>
neutral milk hotel?


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2008)

fall out girl, i hope your for real. also i hope your a big rilo kiley fan as well.


also the real people upload was corrupted for me....


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> lolz i just read up a few and they were talking about kate nash and feist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about fucking them, they are all decent, however they also all pretty much have the same thing going, even beards for the most part... gets old quick.

vampire weekend is faggotry.

i have a NMH tattoo.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> WTF? Modest Mouse is awesome! But not indie anymore. Death Cab...not so much.



I like a couple of their songs. But listening to their whole album all at once is a little much.


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Dec 18, 2008)

_*Why would i not be for real! i thought these were cool enough bands! but i have to dig deeper i guess!*_


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> I like a couple of their songs. But listening to their whole album all at once is a little much.



"their whole album" witch one of their 6? also if it has johnny marr on it, its not fucking modest mouse.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> "their whole album" witch one of their 6? also if it has johnny marr on it, its not fucking modest mouse.



Their newest one.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> Their newest one.






Gurbik said:


> "their whole album" witch one of their 6? *also if it has johnny marr on it, its not fucking modest mouse.*




**


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Older stuff is better, I'm guessing?


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Gonna download The Lonesome Crowded West, any good?


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 18, 2008)

its probably the best christmas present you could give yourself.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2008)

I like a little bit of Feist even though I deleted all the albums of hers I had.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

Lamb said:


> most mention of Kate Nash is my guilty admittance that I kind of enjoyed one of her songs on the raido
> 
> Lightning Bolt is amazing. As is Devendra. Don't have any Baribeau, suggestions?
> 
> ...


NMH is my soul
and youre fucking cool for just knowing Lightingbolt


Paul Baribeau:
Things I Don't Do
Tablecloth
When You Go Back To College


----------



## tgre (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> this thread is about Indie artists like...kate nash and feist?
> 
> I went to vampire weekend's show down here in miami. pretty boring if you ask me
> anthony green's solo album made me wet a little



Vampire Weekend generally do awesome live shows 

And thanks for totally ignoring my other post fellas


----------



## sel (Dec 18, 2008)

> I just got around to listening to Zach Condon's solo stuff as The Real People (lol he must not've known the other band) and holy shit, if it isn't better than his Beirut albums I don't know why it's effecting me. Fuck. I haven't heard something this gorgeous in a while. And all I can think is holy fuck, he recorded this at 15?



Mind passing the Condon? <3

And I'll be back after dinner, I see Modest Mouse though I do say Gurbs, your comment does disappoint me.


----------



## tgre (Dec 18, 2008)

Modest Mouse is too mainstream for this thread Abbas.

gtfo 

<3


----------



## Lamb (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> NMH is my soul
> and youre fucking cool for just knowing Lightingbolt
> 
> 
> ...



I'll check them out.

and it's not a good week unless I've blasted _Wonderful Rainbow_ at loud volume, for all to hear


----------



## Lamb (Dec 18, 2008)

Important stuff; new A.C. Newman leaked


----------



## sel (Dec 18, 2008)

Well TiG, I mean they were signed onto bloody _Sony_ (Epic) when they came out with The Moon and Antarctica. Doesn't stop 'em being brilliant.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 18, 2008)

so, pitchfork put up the first half of their top 50, including honorable mentions, and I feel they're gonna leave out _The Stand-Ins_ (i mean The Atlas Sound was already listed, and I can't see them liking OR more than The Atlas Sound)


----------



## sel (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a feeling I'll like Jove's top X album list much better than Pitchforks. They had Weezy on theirs last year for god's sake, and In Rainbows at #4.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 18, 2008)

@Fall Out Girl: You're indie bands are the mainstream of indie bands. For more "mainstream" indie bands, go see the indie bands I like a few pages back. 

Anyways, you guys know what's eargasmic?
Evil Nine! 
I just got into them, and they are quite frankly, awesome.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2008)

Evil Nine is indeed an awesome act. Crooked (with Aes) is a sick track, for sure.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 18, 2008)

Lamb said:


> Important stuff; new A.C. Newman leaked



On that subject, and since you left my radio broadcast _DURING_ the top 5, here's a list of bands putting out albums in the first quarter of 2009. It's staggering:

Thee American Revolution (Robert Schneider from Apples in Stereo)
The Bird and the Bee
A.C. Newman
Animal Collective
Anthony and the Johnsons
Bon Iver (an EP)
Jackie O friend
Matt and Kim
Pattern Is Movement
Franz Ferdinand
Loney Dear
Handsome Furs
Phosphorescent
Squarepusher
The Appleseed Cast
Lily Allen
...And You Will Know Us By the Trail of Dead
Abe Vigoda
Asobi Seksu
Beirut (an EP)
Broken Spindles
M. Ward
Malajube
Throw Me the Statue
Black Lips
The Decemberists
Neko Case
The Boy Least Likely To
Bonny Prince Billy
Architecture In Helsinki
Dan Deacon
Mirah
Grizzle Bear
The Thermals
Robyn Hitchcock
Vetiver
These are Powers
Odawas
Say Hi


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ I miss say hi and the bird and the bee



> and it's not a good week unless I've blasted Wonderful Rainbow at loud volume, for all to hear


Bizarro Zarro Land ftw



Interpol is a great band as well, but I'm guessing too mainstream


----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2008)

> A.C. Newman
> Animal Collective
> Anthony and the Johnsons
> Bon Iver (an EP)
> ...


O__________O


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> Interpol is a great band as well, but I'm guessing too mainstream



They _were_ a great band.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> They _were_ a great band.



meaning? xx


----------



## LewsTherin (Dec 18, 2008)

Indie is easily the worst genre description ever.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

So I listened to some Modest Mouse. I'm not digging it. His voice makes my teeth hurt. Tune is good though.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 18, 2008)

Autumn Sky said:


> meaning? xx


_Turn on the Bright Lights_ is easily one of the greatest post-punk records ever recorded, but after that they saw a very distinct decline. Note, I enjoy quite a few songs off of _Antics_, but the last album, hated it.



LewsTherin said:


> Indie is easily the worst genre description ever.



probably because it's more of musical philosophy than a genre, like Progressive or DIY.


also, the new A.C. Newman is decadently good.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2008)

> So I listened to some Modest Mouse. I'm not digging it. His voice makes my teeth hurt. Tune is good though.


What did you listen to? 

Re: New Newman:


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 18, 2008)

Lamb said:


> probably because it's more of musical philosophy than a genre, like Progressive or DIY.



Yea but DIY is commonly associated with punk at least. Indie can be anywhere from folk to rap to electronic or some awesome combination of them.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 18, 2008)

well, by being DIY you tend to make yourself a punk band, as DIY culture is very much a part of the punk culture. Also, a lot of DIY folk bands are considered indie (Andrew Jackson Jihad; Defiance, Ohio; Ghost Mice)


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 19, 2008)

Lamb said:


> well, by being DIY you tend to make yourself a punk band, as DIY culture is very much a part of the punk culture. Also, a lot of DIY folk bands are considered indie (Andrew Jackson Jihad; Defiance, Ohio; Ghost Mice)



Whereas indie is its own culture full of starbucks, dark-rimmed glasses, and bad poetry. 


Just a funny stereotype, don't get mad for crying out loud guys.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 19, 2008)

Pointing out that you weren't serious wasn't very indie of you.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2008)

hai guyz, i still thjink The Coral's sefl-titled is good.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Dec 21, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Pointing out that you weren't serious wasn't very indie of you.



Well, nobody ever got my sarcasm unless I put in somewhere on the post that I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 21, 2008)

The idea behind sarcasm is that the idiots will never get it.


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2008)

im loving the shit out of No & the Maybes + The Lost Brothers


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

I heard *Dance Dance Gang* today on Sirius radio for the first time today. I enjoyed it immensely! Is all of their stuff good or what?


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 21, 2008)

I need to find other artists as good as Crystal Castles )


----------



## Friday (Dec 21, 2008)

too lazy to read through the whole thread for a mention, but what do you guys think of the following:

The Killers - Day & Age album. Not too bad but a lot of their songs suck. They're different.

Silversun Pickups - idk if they're mainstream. But I was surprised when they appeared on the guitar hero iv and rock band 2 track list. But Lazy Eye gets old. Their whole album is worth a listen. Especially "Dream At Tempo 119"

Modest Mouse - <3 but you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) said that you hate?

Death Cab For Cutie and the Postal Service anyone?

Anyone ever heard of Office? There's an underrated indie band.

I just got into Of Montreal.. I've heard "Wraith Pinned to the Mist and Other Games" "Disconnect The Dots" and "Id Engager". Any other good listens?

New order?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2008)

mow said:


> im loving the shit out of No & the Maybes + The Lost Brothers


/wants?


PrognosisNegative said:


> I heard *Dance Dance Gang* today on Sirius radio for the first time today. I enjoyed it immensely! Is all of their stuff good or what?


I don't know Dance Dance Gang, but I saw Gang Gang Dance with of Montreal and they were fucking fantastic, their music is such an eclectic blend of noises. Perfect for dancing to.


St. Lucifer said:


> too lazy to read through the whole thread for a mention, but what do you guys think of the following:
> 
> The Killers - Day & Age album. Not too bad but a lot of their songs suck. They're different.
> 
> ...


Don't care for The Killers

No one said they hate Modest Mouse, just that Johnny Marr shouldn't really be a member

I do like Death Cab's first few albums, up to _The Photo Album_ and am willing to like Postal Service, on account of loving Dntel.

With of Montreal, get _Sunlandic Twins_, _Cherry Peel_, _Satanic Panic in the Attic_ and _Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer?_ and then steadily branch out to their other releases from there.

And I really want to see New Order live, and only partially to see Sumner shout "This one's for Ian!" and have them blast out with the song Warsaw.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah I fucked up... so theyre good huh? what album should I download?


----------



## Friday (Dec 21, 2008)

Lamb said:


> With of Montreal, get _Sunlandic Twins_, _Cherry Peel_, _Satanic Panic in the Attic_ and _Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer?_ and then steadily branch out to their other releases from there.



I'll look into it, but any specific song recommendations for now?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2008)

I only have the new one, but it's pretty rad, so that one.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 21, 2008)

done deal.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 22, 2008)

sel, how did i disappoint you?

also pitchfork did leave out okkervil but this year was the year of the garage/noise punk love in and the only folk anyone wanted to hear about was fleet foxes. I am befuddled as to why m83 is in the top ten tho... I mean as far as dream pop goes... that record hardly did anything new or exiting. altho I'm glad to see the Mae Shi at the number 18 spot that is really the only thing im happy about.

also on the subject of gibbard. All time quarterback, is very good... very very goood.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2008)

[BSS] http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83G6EXXM


GET THE HENCE!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

THEE, Doc? 

Also, M83 was T10 because that album was fucking awesome. Nuff said. 

Since someone mentioned Gang Gang Dance earlier: Anyone in here like Fuck Buttons?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn, I like Indie bands with Violins/Cellos -- a lot.


----------



## sel (Dec 22, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> sel, how did i disappoint you?
> 
> also on the subject of gibbard. All time quarterback, is very good... very very goood.





> also if it has johnny marr on it, its not fucking modest mouse.


By that 

And joe, I've heard some Fuck Buttons but not at all that much. Liked them from what I have heard though. Incidentally, a mate of mine does somehow know FB personally.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

Good deal. I posted a Fuck Buttons vid in my vid thread, conveniently linked in my sig. 

What's this All Time Quarterback talk? Anyone care to share a link to a sample or something?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> sel, how did i disappoint you?
> 
> also pitchfork did leave out okkervil but this year was the year of the garage/noise punk love in and the only folk anyone wanted to hear about was fleet foxes. *I am befuddled as to why m83 is in the top ten tho... I mean as far as dream pop goes... that record hardly did anything new or exiting.* altho I'm glad to see the Mae Shi at the number 18 spot that is really the only thing im happy about.



That's because it's not dream pop.

I'd say PF's albums lists from the past two years have been surprisingly digestible. I was happy Ponytail and Times New Viking made it, but I'm perplexed that they persist in Lil Wayne worship. Let it go, godammit.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm really enjoying The Stiletto Formal.

But I'm not sure how "indie" they are.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 22, 2008)

any band that played the warp tour loses all indie cred


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2008)

THEY HAVE A CELLO friend


----------



## IBU (Dec 22, 2008)

I was quite happy to see that Lindstrom's "Where you go I go too" was listed at number twelve on PF's list for 2008. I have been thinking about pimping that album if it has not been pimped yet.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

It's not been pimped, and I've been interested in checking it out anyways, so...


----------



## IBU (Dec 22, 2008)

jkingler said:


> It's not been pimped, and I've been interested in checking it out anyways, so...



It will be done


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 22, 2008)

first off sel. The truth hurts sometimes but you will just ahve to learn to accept it, like the large pusling member it is.

secound, M38s record was not that good i could see top 50 but deffenantly not top 10 especialy if stage names is completely excluded. and how the fuck is it honestly not dream pop. if its not then its basicaly stealing all teh c86s formulas for dreamy pop music and calling it somthing new for the 00s.

also, the real people is wonderful and fantastic i finaly managed to get it despite my computers refusal to cooperate.


----------



## tgre (Dec 22, 2008)

Are you talking about M38 or M83 Bikkers? I'm getting confuzzled.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

He's talking about an M-80. One time, on the 4th of July, he blew a finger off. He still lacks a finger and harbors a grudge.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2008)

Gurbik said:


> secound, M38s record was not that good i could see top 50 but deffenantly not top 10 especialy if stage names is completely excluded. and how the fuck is it honestly not dream pop. if its not then its basicaly stealing all teh c86s formulas for dreamy pop music and calling it somthing new for the 00s.



Of course it's not dream pop. It's mostly synth-pop, with a bit of shoegaze. That's not dream pop, and equating the two would be foolish. And where does C86 fit into this at all? 

Sheff is a false prophet, anyway. Though _Stage Names_ should have been on there, I heartily admit.


----------



## mow (Dec 23, 2008)

Indie faggets, i choose you!

_Tyler Ramsey's A Long Dream About Swimming Across The Sea_. the cover art and the fact it's Band of Horse's guitarist = me go . give it to me por favour <3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 23, 2008)

mow said:


> Indie faggets, i choose you!
> 
> _Tyler Ramsey's A Long Dream About Swimming Across The Sea_. the cover art and the fact it's Band of Horse's guitarist = me go . give it to me por favour <3



Given.


----------



## sel (Dec 23, 2008)

If you could kindly CC me in Jovian Satellite


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the record Jove, it was fantastic.

Has anyone heard Hello, Blue Roses' _The Portrait Is Finished and I Have Failed to Capture Your Beauty..._? it's a new project of Dan Bejar (of Destroyer, Swan Lake & The New Pornographers fame) that he record with his love interest. I have very high hopes for this

Plus the name is slightly based on Tennessee Williams and that's just rad.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 3, 2009)

anyone have the _Merriweather Post Pavilion_ leak?


----------



## Bad Milk (Jan 4, 2009)

have any of you guys heard of ? There a Swedish group whose new album I just picked up. I can upload it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 5, 2009)

Bad Milk said:


> have any of you guys heard of ? There a Swedish group whose new album I just picked up. I can upload it if anyone is interested.



Ah, very good!

I've mentioned them quite a bit, and played them on my radio show a few weeks ago (as my #22 album of 2008). One of the finest bands around, currently. _4_ is a very rich and warm album, and certainly unexpectedly jazzy after the hard psych of _Tio Bitar_.


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2009)

any fans of Idaho here?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 5, 2009)

Bad Milk said:


> have any of you guys heard of ? There a Swedish group whose new album I just picked up. I can upload it if anyone is interested.


Dungen fucking rocks. Might as well play some Dungen on radio today.


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 5, 2009)

I'M SEEING MYSTERY JETS AT THE BOWERY I'M SO EXCITED

I've seen Arcade Fire at Randalls Island. It was sick. I've also seen Tally Hall at the Bowery, and Wilco at McCarren Pool. (Not really indie I know, but they always get lumped in with the indie crowd)


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2009)

Did anyone bother getting the new Black Rebel Motorcycle Club album last year?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 6, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Did anyone bother getting the new Black Rebel Motorcycle Club album last year?



This is the first I've even_ heard_ of it.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm sooo into Mew right now. they truly know how to innovate


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2009)

War From A Harlot's Mouth is probably my favorite Indie band right now.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2009)

As in the grindcore band? I mean, I actually like them, but metal and indie rarely mix, as most indie kids are horrified of it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I was going to play the prick part and say they are on an independent label, thus making them 'indie', but forgot to check their distribution status. 

Yeah Grindcore, but with that bizarre jazz influence.

And that's because all Indie kids are twee.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 6, 2009)

They sounded about how I figured they would.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2009)

Jove said:


> They sounded about how I figured they would.



Congratulations?


----------



## Bad Milk (Jan 8, 2009)

Enjoying some good old fashioned Mogwai right now. Still makes me salivate every time.


----------



## peterGriffin67 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jim Noir is a pretty good indie artist. I'm not usually into electronica pop, but I like his style.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking for recommendations. Happy, [poppy, may be (post)-punk] indie music. That's right. My music collection screams melancholic, at the mo' ><


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 11, 2009)

Just found silversun pickups, I really like 'em


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2009)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Looking for recommendations. Happy, [poppy, may be (post)-punk] indie music. That's right. My music collection screams melancholic, at the mo' ><



Actually, the aforementioned Jim Noir is a good place to start. I'd also suggest:

The Broken West
Envelopes
De Novo Dahl
The High Strung
Love Is All
Shapes Have Fangs
Fishboy


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2009)

Love is All is the shiznit


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 12, 2009)

/ must spread reputation 


Thanks. Will check 'm out.

ED! 

Listened to *Love is All'*s _A Hundred Things Keep Me Up At Night,_ and I felt like someone had driven a truck full of sweetness into my ears. I didn't end up with cavities though!  

I think I was and still am looking for catchy tunes, instead of just poppy/happy tunes. Yeah, find me catchy tunes and you have my eternal gratitude. 

I did not like *Shapes Have Fangs*; voice too screechy. >.>

Currently listening to *The Broken West*. The verdict so far is overly positive. :3 Yep, The Broken West I find better than Love is All.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 12, 2009)

New Asobi Seksu has leaketh <3

Dunno if you guys have heard them, I was gonna pimp them once but got lazy. Oh well. Good stuff!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> New Asobi Seksu has leaketh <3
> 
> Dunno if you guys have heard them, I was gonna pimp them once but got lazy. Oh well. Good stuff!



I'm not a fan, but there's enough interesting stuff going on that I'm still excited for the new album. You should check out their Daytrotter session:

 Forbidden Love: CH 02 53


----------



## Lamb (Feb 7, 2009)

lolololol, Pitchfork gave The Pains of Being Pure at Heart a good review, so everyone on last.fm has to diss them for being a wanna-be c86 band, even though none of the haters listen to c86 bands xD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2009)

Lamb said:


> lolololol, Pitchfork gave The Pains of Being Pure at Heart a good review, so everyone on last.fm has to diss them for being a wanna-be c86 band, even though none of the haters listen to c86 bands xD





I was actually quite proud of PF for giving that band an agreeable review.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> I was actually quite proud of PF for giving that band an agreeable review.



I know right?

but yeah, apparently popular indie rhetoric is that anything Pitchfork rates below 9.0 and above 7.5 is no longer likable, though it seems they believe that 8.4 = instant classic in Pitchfork terms. :/


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 10, 2009)

New Trail of Dead leaked!! Fuck yeah.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2009)

is it good?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm only four songs into it but I'm digging it so far, definitely liking it more than So Divided or Worlds Apart so far. The intro was sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2009)

/send?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 10, 2009)

/me uploads


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

> New Trail of Dead leaked!!


/send to me, too?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll forward it to you, if you forward me the comics mow sent you


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

Consider it done. XD


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 11, 2009)

wait so on the other page i heard something about c86 and some other nonsense. What is this band that pitchfork approved of? and are they referring to c86 as twee or as 90s brit pop/rock in general because technical its a rather broad spectrum I mean I do believe even primal scream was included on one of those fabled mixes...


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2009)

Gurbik said:


> wait so on the other page i heard something about c86 and some other nonsense. What is this band that pitchfork approved of? and are they referring to c86 as twee or as 90s brit pop/rock in general because technical its a rather broad spectrum I mean I do believe even primal scream was included on one of those fabled mixes...



They were talking twee, and Pitchfork didn't really say anything about C86, it was just a bunch of last.fm types griping about the fact that pitchfork liked a band they liked, so they decided to not like it as much anymore.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 11, 2009)

Gurbik said:


> wait so on the other page i heard something about c86 and some other nonsense. What is this band that pitchfork approved of? and are they referring to c86 as twee or as 90s brit pop/rock in general because technical its a rather broad spectrum I mean I do believe even primal scream was included on one of those fabled mixes...



You're not suggesting that C86 and Britpop are related, are you?


Speaking of Pitchfork, I listened to the new Bird and the Bee today. Pitchfork got this disgracefully wrong. Awesome album, thoroughly enjoyable from start to end.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2009)

well, I just heard the first 10 secs of Love Letters From Japan and just about vomitted, so I don't think I'll be agreeing with you theire

**


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 11, 2009)

Lamb said:


> well, I just heard the first 10 secs of Love Letters From Japan and just about vomitted, so I don't think I'll be agreeing with you theire
> 
> unless you're being sarcastic, which I'd hardly put past you



This doesn't surprise me in the least. So young, so clueless...


----------



## Friday (Feb 11, 2009)

The Strokes anyone?


----------



## Lamb (Feb 11, 2009)

St. Lucifer said:


> The Strokes anyone?



no thanks. only were a few good songs off of _Is This It?_, other than that, boring/rubbish.


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 11, 2009)

lamb, did you hit that NMH covers pimp i sent out, I think you could really get into the girl that does them, even if your not down with covers, her original stuff is real good too, its all ukulele and a twee as fuck voice but all the lyrics/vocal melodies are planitx esque.


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2009)

god, where has Ariel Pink been all my life?


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 20, 2009)

explain           .


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

People get really uptight about independence in music. There was a favourable review of Shugo Tokumaru's Exit on Sputnik and one guy asked "How indie is this?". When asked to explain, he said "Is it Sufjan indie where he records and produces mostly by himself or Feist indie where everything is with the backing of a major label?". Someone explained that Shugo was between the two on this album though Night Piece was more indie, and the guy was like "Well I guess I have to get Night Piece then." >_>

Srsly...


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 20, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Don't these threads usually get started by someone listing bands they love/like and everyone doing the same, til one of them starts quoting and saying stuff like "GTFO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?
> 
> I'll start =D
> 
> ...





This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb:
Awesomely nice people who live in Pensacola and owns Sluggo's Restaurant/Venue. 
They are quite the fun people to be around, I's seen em at least 15 times because either they were in the set, or they got bored and wanted to play XD


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2009)

^ they sound like fun, have you got any stuff i can listen to? not tracks, an album or EP



Gurbik said:


> explain           .



hmm ill just re quote what i told jove earlier. he sounds like a psychedelic folk outfit from the 60s/70s that's playing on a really off focus radio channel whose frequency is being transmitted from a parallel universe. 

i mean it's sorta gimmicky i suppose, and some tunes sound like garbage really, but when he gets his act together (esp on the album _The Doldrums_), holy fuck what sheer magic roars through my headphones. If just felt like home


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 20, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb:
> Awesomely nice people who live in Pensacola and owns Sluggo's Restaurant/Venue.
> They are quite the fun people to be around, I's seen em at least 15 times because either they were in the set, or they got bored and wanted to play XD




Oh Ive seen them twice once in SD and then once here in Portland they are always fantastic Im glad to hear that they are as nice as they seem.


----------



## Bakapanda (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, here is a link to a few videos filmed by either myself or my friend Dylan, who also plays in like half of the local bands, that have a bunch of people either local of some of the bands listed below.



Here is a list of all I've seen 

Defiance, Ohio as Lamb said,
AND
The Difference Engine
Kimya Dawson (Which people got to know from Juno )
Paul Baribeau
Stringheartedstaley
imadethismistake
Super Bobby
A Drum and an Open Window
Ghost Mice
Eric Ayotte
Gregory and the Hawk
Karmella's Game
Matty Pop Chart
Nice and Friendly


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 21, 2009)

Band Of Horses, heard their song "The Funeral", really liked it. How does the rest of their stuff fair?


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 21, 2009)

PandaSage said:


> Ok, here is a link to a few videos filmed by either myself or my friend Dylan, who also plays in like half of the local bands, that have a bunch of people either local of some of the bands listed below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a fun and goofy folk punk scene.


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2009)

Band of horses are fantastic. def worth checking out


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2009)

i refuse to let anyone know my musical tastes because it would make it more mainstream.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm grabbing _Everything All The Time_ right now. I decided that one cause you know, bands are always better before their current release amirite?


----------



## mow (Feb 22, 2009)

i saw them live while supporting Iron & wine during his Woman King EP tour. before they even had an LP signed up.

my indie cred > yours


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 22, 2009)

My indie cred is pretty much zilch so that isn't saying much


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2009)

street cred > indie cred


----------



## Lamb (Feb 22, 2009)

Indie cred is more important than everything!!!!


----------



## mow (Feb 22, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooh gangsta street cred~ whatcha gonna do, pull a gun on me? you pull a gun on me and ill summon Kevin Barnes! He'll start singing I was never young! it will be like that scene from Perfume; you and your homies gettin all in each other's business, never able to set eyes at each other ever again.

where's your street cred now mothfucka?


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2009)

noone here watches 30rock?!?!?!?!

:amazed


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 22, 2009)

I do.


Space filler


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 22, 2009)

That Band of Horses was fantastic. Really liked it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

mow said:


> where's your street cred now mothfucka?



I Am The Streets.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I'm grabbing _Everything All The Time_ right now. I decided that one cause you know, bands are always better before their current release amirite?



Incorrect. The second album was superior.


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2009)

^ you shut your whore mouth!


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 23, 2009)

What does everyone think of the new Bat For Lashes?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 23, 2009)

i am on an XTC and Buzzcocks binge at work, please advise


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Feb 27, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Defiance, Ohio



Why oh why will you never come south of like, Tennessee or some shit?


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2009)

god i fucking love this tune. fucking love


----------



## Lamb (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewrongway said:


> Why oh why will you never come south of like, Tennessee or some shit?



prolly unjustly scared of getting lynched<3


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Feb 28, 2009)

Lamb said:


> prolly unjustly scared of getting lynched<3



Not in Houston/Dallas/Austin. Although, I can't really speak for the rest of the American South.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 6, 2009)

soooooooooooooooooooooo

I'm enjoying the new Kevin Devine, even if he is a poor man's Elliott Smith. =3


----------



## Geek (Mar 6, 2009)

Search for the Lorelei. Now they are a band.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm an Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm loving *Now, Now Every Children* at the moment. I really love cute female fronted indie bands.


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2009)

who wants the new The Decemberits?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 9, 2009)

already got it, haven't listened to it yet, though =3


----------



## mow (Mar 9, 2009)

im reading some terrible things about it, but that TD doing something shite = preposterous


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Mar 10, 2009)

mow said:


> im reading some terrible things about it, but that TD doing something shite = preposterous



I heard some of the songs a while back, and was not terribly impressed. Despite that, my faith in Collin Meloy (though a pompous ass he surely is) will probably lead me to get the record.

Edit: Also, what the fuck, the fifth Decemberists album?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2009)

Thewrongway said:


> Collin Meloy (though a pompous ass he surely is)



In fact, the opposite.

I can also give major thumbs up to the new Venice Is Sinking album.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 11, 2009)

What'd you guys think of Cursive's _Mama, I'm Swollen_?


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm absolutely loving the new Metric. Can they do no wrong?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 11, 2009)

Perverse said:


> What'd you guys think of Cursive's _Mama, I'm Swollen_?



I loved it, sure it's not their best, but a definite step up from their last album, though it sounded a little bit like it was more of a Good Life album than a Cursive album


----------



## On and On (Mar 11, 2009)

Placebo's releasing a new album in June! 

And possibly a US tour in 2010!


----------



## Sesha (Mar 11, 2009)

Holy monkey Jesus, new Decemberists?

How? When? Where?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I loved it, sure it's not their best, but a definite step up from their last album, though it sounded a little bit like it was more of a Good Life album than a Cursive album



I didn't like 'em on that split you sent out, but I thought I'd give 'em another try, and I thought they were delicious. =D


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 12, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I'm absolutely loving the new Metric. Can they do no wrong?




please share? Loved their first two, also have a huge EH crush.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 12, 2009)

Sent you a sharebee link.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 12, 2009)

Perverse said:


> I didn't like 'em on that split you sent out, but I thought I'd give 'em another try, and I thought they were delicious. =D



Split was obviously too good for you 

You might like _The Ugly Organ_, it tends to be their most accessible album... _Happy Hollow_ is also very accessible, but highly pretentious.

@Metric: I have the new album, but haven't listened to it yet. Fucking loved the new single though!


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 12, 2009)

_Help, I'm Alive_? Yeah, fantastic song. I think my favourite of theirs at the moment is Grow Up and Blow Away, but that may be because I've had that for a while and listened to it a fair bit, and have only had all their other stuff for like, a week, so it hasn't grown on me properly yet.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 12, 2009)

Grow up and blow away was some hot shit back in the day, I really stoped following them in that what.. 3 or 4 year block of no albums? the new one already has me dancing in my chair.

also Im just going to leave this here and hop it inspires somone to track down more of this band to share, cuz i fail at it. 



indie pop band with 5 movement songs with unique structure and FUCKING GUITAR SOLOS?!?! thank you yes yes i will take it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 13, 2009)

Gurbik said:


> Grow up and blow away was some hot shit back in the day, I really stoped following them in that what.. 3 or 4 year block of no albums? the new one already has me dancing in my chair.
> 
> also Im just going to leave this here and hop it inspires somone to track down more of this band to share, cuz i fail at it.
> 
> ...



I've been looking for more since the first time you shared these guys. They do stream their albums, but looks like they're still too obscure for soulseek.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 13, 2009)

I know i mean how can you put out 5 albums and be active for like what... 12 years and still be that small, you would have to activly be trying to keep yourself small.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 13, 2009)

New Richard Swift!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2009)

^WHERE!
Twitter won't let me follow Amanda Palmer!


----------



## DideeKawaii (Mar 14, 2009)

The new Decemberists album is just horrible. The new Animal collective and Anthony and The Johnsons is much much better.

I just discovered The Church. They're super Swag!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 14, 2009)

I got Twitter to work now I can read random blurbs from Amanda Palmer. Twitter is kind of a creepy idea if you think about it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2009)

Lamb said:


> New Richard Swift!



Old news. 

But news that never loses it's luster.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 15, 2009)

so emily haines finished her solo career and went back to metric?!


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Mar 20, 2009)

IM GONNA DROP THE I-BOMB ON YOU MOTHERFEWKERS. IT SUCKS!


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2009)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), listen to this.

Nobody & Mystic Chords of Memory - Decisions, Decisions


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 23, 2009)

it's awesome with the volume cranked up!


----------



## pfft (Mar 23, 2009)

DideeKawaii said:


> The new Animal collective and Anthony and The Johnsons is much much better.



new AC is the best!


----------



## Lamb (Mar 23, 2009)

So, new Voxtrot sounds awful, new PJ Harvey sounds boring, and new A Sunny Day In Glasgow sounds gorgeous. I guess one out of three is bearable :3


----------



## pfft (Mar 23, 2009)

anyone here a fan of dent may? jw


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2009)

Lamb said:


> *So, new Voxtrot sounds awful*, new PJ Harvey sounds boring, and new A Sunny Day In Glasgow sounds gorgeous. I guess one out of three is bearable :3



I couldn't even make it all the way through that song once. 

Side note:

GRAHAM COXON'S NEW ALBUM COMES OUT MAY 11TH!!!!!!!!!!!!

And it's perfectly legitimate to note that here, because he left EMI and is on Transgressive now!


----------



## Lamb (Mar 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> I couldn't even make it all the way through that song once.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> ...



I'll definitely look into getting a leak and putting some in my show 

also, Pete Doherty's solo album was totally not made worth it by having Graham Coxon on it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I'll definitely look into getting a leak and putting some in my show
> 
> also, Pete Doherty's solo album was totally not made worth it by having Graham Coxon on it.



Part 1: :repstorm

Part 2: Sighhhh...


----------



## 12456 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, so I feel that really need to find out more about all these bands/musicians being talked about here. I'm still intimidated by the large selection though. I don't know where to start! 

Just from the top of my head, I like Elliott Smith, Shearwater, (some) Arcade Fire, Godspeed You! Black Emperor and Yndi Halda. I guess softer, more melodic stuff is my kind of thing, although I can enjoy some interrupting chaotic expermentation as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 25, 2009)

Okkervil River are pretty awesome. The Stand-Ins is brilliant.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 25, 2009)

where the wild things are trailer

The movie used arcade fire's "wake up" for the trailer. pek


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

^ that shit was fucking awesome! good song, fit perfectly with the whole trailer


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2009)

does anyone care about the new camera obscura?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 27, 2009)

I rather liked it, not their best, but it's still Camera Obscura.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 28, 2009)

where is the new CO i need it like drugs.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 31, 2009)

Gurbik said:


> where is the new CO i need it like drugs.



I'll up it and send it to you when I get home.

Also, Joanna Newsom has supposedly written and played amazing new material that might surpass _Ys_ and _Milk-Eyed Mender_, but has shown no sign of trying to record it.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 31, 2009)

newsome can do what she wants, she has already made her mark ill love her forever.

also jens and camera O are playing in portland fucking in the same week, tweegazm!!!


----------



## pfft (Mar 31, 2009)

^ omg jens is fuckin awesome! i wish i seen him live so bad! T_T my sister has and even met him before ... lucky fucking bitch! ph


it really is true all the good bands come to portland... T_T thats where she is too!


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 31, 2009)

no lie pdx is the shit. also jens has the best live show ever. I saw him in LA like 18 months ago right before he went on that huge im moving to australia and am going to dissapear for a year thing.


----------



## pfft (Mar 31, 2009)

oh jens your beat kicks back like beautiful! 

I hope to see him live some day in my life, and i hope he plays pocketful of money.


swedish band love  

if you like jens you might really love dent may.


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 31, 2009)

pimp some, everyone in md loves jens. 

also, pocket full of money was his secound oncore, it was probably the most emotional experiance of my life, it was him solo, the entire crowd snaping and shakeing those egg shaker things with sand in them(passed/thrown at the crowd out earlyer by tmts), and we all sang the beat happening sample it was like 9 mins long and i think everyone there cryed and hugged at least 5 people. afterwards jens said it was the most beutiful version of the song he had ever heard.


----------



## pfft (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone here loving the new pbj - peter bjorn and john ; Living Thing 

I am listening to it now and its effin awesome.   :smileywiththemonkeythatiscutewiththehearts


----------



## Lamb (Apr 7, 2009)

pfft said:


> anyone here loving the new pbj - peter bjorn and john ; Living Thing
> 
> I am listening to it now and its effin awesome.   :smileywiththemonkeythatiscutewiththehearts



I thought the new PBJ was rather disappointing, no where near as cute and as fun to sing-a-long with as _Writer's Block_, "Lay It Down" is a pretty fun track though.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 8, 2009)

Perverse said:


> Okkervil River are pretty awesome.



Why thank you, 

Honestly, _The Stand-Ins_ is brilliant, not _Black Sheep Boy_ brilliant, but definitely quality music.



			
				Lamb said:
			
		

> Also, Joanna Newsom has supposedly written and played amazing new material that might surpass Ys and Milk-Eyed Mender, but has shown no sign of trying to record it.



Better than _Ys_?!  Such things must solely be the realm of myth and legend!


----------



## Lamb (Apr 8, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Why thank you,
> 
> Honestly, _The Stand-Ins_ is brilliant, not _Black Sheep Boy_ brilliant, but definitely quality music.
> 
> ...



Eh, I love _Black Sheep Boy_, but I prefer _Overboard and Down_ and _Black Sheep Boy Appendix_, and have an extreme soft spot for _Don't Fall In Love_. :3

Everyone thought the same of _Milk-Eyed Mender_, and then she released _Ys_.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 8, 2009)

Good taste!  _Don't Fall in Love . . ._ is my second favorite of the LPs.  I enjoy _Appendix_ enough, but I have a weird association with it because of "Another Radio Song."  I strongly prefer the "For the Captain" version, probably because I heard _Stars Too Small to Use_ first and fell in love with it.  Oddly, though, I don't really have that problem with the different versions of "The Velocity of Saul."  In fact, I think I prefer the _Down the River . . ._ version.

And yeah, _Overboard and Down_ is <3.  "The President's Dead" is one of the first OR songs I ever heard.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 8, 2009)

Random quick question, but does anyone know who did vocals on _Anthems For A Seventeen-Year-Old Girl_?


----------



## pfft (Apr 8, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I thought the new PBJ was rather disappointing, no where near as cute and as fun to sing-a-long with as _Writer's Block_, "Lay It Down" is a pretty fun track though.


lol you sound exactly like my sister..... 

I like writers block alot too but i also like living thing... but right now i am also stuck on the magnetic fields 69 love songs...  so while i am listening to it i am more so listening to magnetic more


----------



## Gurbik (Apr 9, 2009)

cant go wrong with some magnetic fields i tell ya, you just cant do it.


----------



## pfft (Apr 9, 2009)

^ yeah totes! i swear i fell in love.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 9, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Random quick question, but does anyone know who did vocals on _Anthems For A Seventeen-Year-Old Girl_?



I'm pretty sure it was Emily Haines.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, that was who I thought it might have been, it sounded like her, but I wasn't sure. Thanks


----------



## Lamb (Apr 10, 2009)

new Cassiotone for the Painfully Alone needs discussing, because it's very good.


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2009)

^ lets all dance like the little kitty!!!


----------



## escamoh (Apr 11, 2009)

where do i start with animal collective? i only have feels so far and i actually like it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2009)

escamoh said:


> where do i start with animal collective? i only have feels so far and i actually like it



That's a good place to start. I would suggest you then go:

_Strawberry Jam_
_Sung Tongs_
_Merriweather Post Pavilion_
_Campfire Songs_
_Here Comes the Indian_
_Danse Manatee_


And you can throw any of the EP's in there at any point.


----------



## Gurbik (Apr 11, 2009)

cassiotone?!?! need?!?!


----------



## Lamb (Apr 11, 2009)

Gurbik said:


> cassiotone?!?! need?!?!



upping it, as well as new Thermals and Joy Formidable for anyone who wants.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 12, 2009)

you now what you have to do....

go to last.fm and make a radiostation with the tag Amelie (yeah like the movie Amélie)

result = awesome music


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2009)

I love listening to _I Am Not Afraid of You and I Will Beat Your Ass_ in the morning, smells like victory!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I love listening to _I Am Not Afraid of You and I Will Beat Your Ass_ in the morning, smells like victory!



Where do you rank it? Honestly, I think it might be their best, even above _I Can Hear the Heart Beating as One_.


----------



## pfft (Apr 13, 2009)

Lamb said:


> upping it, as well as new Thermals and Joy Formidable for anyone who wants.


i want cassiotone... 



Orangefucker said:


> you now what you have to do....
> 
> go to last.fm and make a radiostation with the tag Amelie (yeah like the movie Am?lie)
> 
> result = awesome music


 who doesn't love music from amelie.... i recognize it on this one television commercial. 



escamoh said:


> where do i start with animal collective? i only have feels so far and i actually like it


with ALL of it!!!


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2009)

Jove said:


> Where do you rank it? Honestly, I think it might be their best, even above _I Can Hear the Heart Beating as One_.



It's definitely my favorite album by them.



pfft said:


> i want cassiotone...



/sending


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2009)

Lamb said:


> It's definitely my favorite album by them.



On a side note, 2006 was a really good year, looking back. YLT and Belle & Sebastian, both coming off of underwhelming 2003 releases, come back with the best albums of their careers. 

And Graham Coxon.


----------



## pfft (Apr 13, 2009)

Lamb said:


> /sending



i luhs it!!!!    

tysm -ty so much


----------



## Lamb (Apr 14, 2009)

^good to hear! 

and damn The Thermals for playing a 21+ show! Guess I'll try and go see G-Bear and Here We Go Magic instead!


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2009)

have G bear/SFA/Animal Collective announced their euro tour dates yet? I must see them, esp G bear


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2009)

Lamb said:


> ^good to hear!
> 
> and damn The Thermals for playing a 21+ show! Guess I'll try and go see G-Bear and Here We Go Magic instead!



That should have been your first choice, no?


Though I got around to listening the Here We Go Magic album a few days ago, and I felt that it wasn't as good as "Tunnelvision" suggested.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 14, 2009)

mow said:


> have G bear/SFA/Animal Collective announced their euro tour dates yet? I must see them, esp G bear



AC (not Newman ) should be on a short one month European tour after Bonnaroo. Don't know about the other two.



Jove said:


> That should have been your first choice, no?
> 
> 
> Though I got around to listening the Here We Go Magic album a few days ago, and I felt that it wasn't as good as "Tunnelvision" suggested.



I don't have any friends that like G Bear, so I was gonna get a few of them to go see The Thermals, who, I have on good authority, give killer live shows, plus one of my friends really likes the song "A Pillar of Salt". Now I'm gonna try and drag some random indie fucks to see G. Bear instead


----------



## Lord Yu (May 7, 2009)

Recommend me some shit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 7, 2009)

I really like Hotels, The Legends, and Vibes right now. I also thoroughly love the new High Strung album. And check out what was inside it:




How fucking cool is that? Park the Van Records flies into my top 5 record labels.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Chromio lost its Indie!


----------



## Jarl lKarl (May 10, 2009)

Lamb said:


> drag some random indie fucks to see G. Bear instead



Coincidence, _I_ am being dragged to see G. Bear.


----------



## Gurbik (May 10, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Recommend me some shit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Indie shit is becoming too much of a seen, its loosing alot of its own cred. get the High places 03/07-09/07 ep(old but amazing) the new thermals is pretty solid, so is david bizans solo stuff, and the new camera Obscura. but really right now nothing new has come out that has just blown my mind and goten me super stoked on indie music again. 07 was hella hella. the year of all dope shit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2009)

I'm having absolutely no trouble finding new material at all. 


At the top:

Ear Pwr
Fitness Forever
new St Vincent
These Are Powers
Oh No Ono
Hands and Knees
Sunday Reeds
Clues
Diamond Center
new Illinois
new Harlem Shakes
Hotels
the very properly hyped Pains of Being Pure at heart


----------



## Lamb (May 10, 2009)

Gurbik said:


> Indie shit is becoming too much of a seen, its loosing alot of its own cred. get the High places 03/07-09/07 ep(old but amazing) the new thermals is pretty solid, so is david bizans solo stuff, and the new camera Obscura. but really right now nothing new has come out that has just blown my mind and goten me super stoked on indie music again. 07 was hella hella. the year of all dope shit.



If anything the sheer quality of the stuff that has been released this year has given me hope for indie band. A lot of it's anti-scene stuff, at least that's the feeling I'm getting. : /

Hell, even the new "hip" sounds of new Animal Collective and Yeah Yeah Yeahs is higher quality than the past "hip" shit.

Plus we haven't had anything near as pretentious as we have had in previous years. : /


----------



## Gurbik (May 10, 2009)

maybe it was the pretention that I fed off of, or maybe cuz im in portland Im drowned in local scene shit that isnt good but is saposed to be. could somone maybe pimp me some highlights? i havnt picked up on any of that stuff.


----------



## Gurbik (May 11, 2009)

ok.. so i checked out the bands you put up.. and well. really? that stuff is shit imo, I its recycled and trite, even the shit thats edgy and experimental is booring. and the only one that had any decent vocals was st.vincent but there are fucken half a dozen other female vocalist that sound just like her. not to mention the lyrics on some of that shit. Ear pwr was just astonishinly bad as far as lyrics went. strip it to just the eletro shit and ill dance to it but really? really the one refreshing sound ive heard in about 6 months that is a new band was Double Dutch, maybe im just losing touch with what is saposed to be good... but that stuff doesnt sound it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2009)

I just listened to Double Dutch. I have an unshakable urge to ride a recumbent bicycle around Portland.


----------



## Gurbik (May 12, 2009)

recumbents be difficult. I ride a fixed gear.. I road it all the way into a curb at full speed today.


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

so like the new Animal Collective album isn't worth as many listens as their past albums or any of the other great albums released this year. Discuss.


----------



## mow (May 27, 2009)

I agree. GBear and BMSR have been receiving immensely more spins in my ipod, along with WBA.

Animal collective albums, for me at least, are like red wine, i go back to them in a few years and it's like heaven in my mouth with a hint of oak.


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

one of us needs to pimp the new G. Bear, or at least claim to, and actually give out the new BMSR.


----------



## mow (May 27, 2009)

we gotta start with Yellow House first. that's the album to end all albums

let's do a gbear / bmsr separate discog threads? 90% of the md are sleeping on them


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

We should include both Department of Eagles album in the G. Bear pimp.

And I only have 3 BMSR albums, two of their albums and the one with The Octopus Project. 

but I would totally love to share both of them


----------



## stardust (May 27, 2009)

Yellow House is amazing.

'Knife', 'Reprise', and 'Plans', especially.

Haven't listened to Veckatimest properly yet, only heard 'Cheerleader' so far, and I like that.


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Yellow House is amazing.
> 
> 'Knife', 'Reprise', and 'Plans', especially.
> 
> Haven't listened to Veckatimest properly yet, only heard 'Cheerleader' so far, and I like that.



It's funny you should mention "Cheerleader", because it's one of the weakest tracks on _Veckatiimest_.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

Lamb said:


> so like the new Animal Collective album isn't worth as many listens as their past albums or any of the other great albums released this year. Discuss.



I told you that months ago. Discussion over.


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> I told you that months ago. Discussion over.



you're an elitest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjecYugTbIQ[/YOUTUBE]

I really don't understand Grizzly Bear's obsession with fucked up music videos. D:


----------



## pfft (May 27, 2009)

fuck you all hating on AC MPP... its got its charm.


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2009)

no one's hating it. But it just isn't sticking as much as _Strawberry Jam_ or _Sung Tongs_ did, nor is it standing up to other great albums released this year, such as _Veckatimest_, _Dark Night of the Soul_, or _Eating Us_


----------



## mow (May 28, 2009)

Eating Us is def my #1 record of the year.

everyone please share your top 10 indie records thus far? I havent been d/ling much of anything in the past few months, and im trying to play catch up atm


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

1. *Grizzly Bear* - _Veckatimest_
2. *The Joy Formidable* - _A Balloon Called Moaning_
3. *Danger Mouse and Sparklehorse* - _Dark Night of the Soul_
4. *Handsome Furs* - _Face Control_
5. *Bats For Lashes* - _Two Suns_
6. *St. Vincent* - _Actor_
7. *Black Moth Super Rainbow* - _Eating Us_
8. *Richard Swift* - _Atlantic Ocean_
9. *Passion Pit* - _Manners_
10. *The Thermals* - _Now We Can See_

Only the first 3 are in any specific order. :3

I still have a lot I have to listen to. 

And I expect _Farm_ to take a spot in the top 3.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2009)

> 6. St. Vincent - Actor



6th?

6TH?!

Should be higher. She has the voice of an angel


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> 6th?
> 
> 6TH?!
> 
> Should be higher. She has the voice of an angel



lrn 2 read.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

If only the first three are in any specific order, then the majority aren't,. In that case, why are you numbering ALL of them? Bloody obvious that if you don't want people to get the idea that it's entirely ranked, you don't number them and just add in a note explaining. People will read the numbers before the note if they're numbered, after all.


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> If only the first three are in any specific order, then the majority aren't,. In that case, why are you numbering ALL of them? Bloody obvious that if you don't want people to get the idea that it's entirely ranked, you don't number them and just add in a note explaining. People will read the numbers before the note if they're numbered, after all.



Unless of course I numbered them to make sure I only had 10, nub. :/

Also, gtfo of the indie thread, you don't belong here.

Also, I put an addendum there that specifically says, "ONLY THE FIRST THREE ARE IN ANY SPECIFIC ORDER", stop trying to excuse tgre's lack of literacy.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Unless of course I numbered them to make sure I only had 10, nub. :/
> 
> Also, gtfo of the indie thread, you don't belong here.
> 
> Also, I put an addendum there that specifically says, "ONLY THE FIRST THREE ARE IN ANY SPECIFIC ORDER", stop trying to excuse tgre's lack of literacy.



...you can't count without having numbers next to the albums to make sure you don't go over or under 10?  



Yes, my point was the addendum would be read after the numbering and create a conflicting impression. Well, whatever.


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> ...you can't count without having numbers next to the albums to make sure you don't go over or under 10?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my point was the addendum would be read after the numbering and create a conflicting impression. Well, whatever.



no, the addendum would be read and clarify any ideas someone has about the meaning behind the list.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2009)

First of all, Lamb, Joy Formidable is an EP, which should not be listed amongst LP's. So you get to add another to your list. 

Preface: White Rabbits _It's Frightening_, Annie Clark's _Actor_, GB's _Veckatimest_, Graham Coxon's _The Spinning Top_, and Swift's _The Atlantic Ocean_, some other stuff haven't been fully absorbed yet. But White Rabbits would probably be top 5.

10. *The Sunday Reeds* - _Drowning in History_
9. *Two Small Steps* - _Sleeping Cities_
8. *These Are Powers* - _All Aboard Future_
7. *Black Lips* - _200 Million Thousand_
6. *Hands and Knees* - _Et Tu, Fluffy?_
5. *The Pains of Being Pure at Heart* - _The Pains of Being Pure at Heart_
4. *Super Furry Animals* - _Dark Days/Light Years_
3. *The Bird and the Bee* - _Ray Guns Are Not Just the Future_
2.5. *Klaus and Kinski* - _Por Que No Me Das Tu Dinero_ EP
2. *Fitness Forever* - _Personal Train_
1. *Oh No Ono* - _Eggs_


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> First of all, Lamb, J_*oy Formidable is an EP*_, which should not be listed amongst LP's. So you get to add another to your list.
> 
> Preface: White Rabbits _It's Frightening_, Annie Clark's _Actor_, GB's _Veckatimest_, Graham Coxon's _The Spinning Top_, and Swift's _The Atlantic Ocean_, some other stuff haven't been fully absorbed yet. But White Rabbits would probably be top 5.
> 
> ...



since when?


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2009)

Jove clarify this for me: Are you ranked options? 

Because Georgie boy here has already fucked over my sense of logic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Jove clarify this for me: Are you ranked options?
> 
> Because Georgie boy here has already fucked over my sense of logic.



I just ranked them because that's what I thought Lamb did, and I figured it would give a better idea for moe about what I'd suggest to download before others.


Annie Clark's not on there for no other reason than I haven't been able to listen to her album yet. Which is sad, because I _bought_ the album.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2009)

I haven't got Actor from her though.

I only have Marry Me 

I did buy both her EPs recently though, so that's money well spent.

Also I found another fan of Klaus and Kinski pek

Marina's voice fits the band's tempo so well for them xD


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also I found another fan of Klaus and Kinski pek
> 
> Marina's voice fits the band's tempo so well for them xD



I've listened to "Te Vas a Enterar" on repeat for hours. You'd really like Fitness Forever, TD. They're like a Bacharach-esque indie-pop counterpoint.


I just noticed how much stuff I've found though Passion of Indie this year.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2009)

I'll check them out haha 

Also I've been listening to "The Wrens" and I was just wondering whether they'd be classified as Indie because I have noticed elements of prog-rock in them


----------



## Lamb (May 28, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Jove clarify this for me: Are you ranked options?
> 
> Because Georgie boy here has already fucked over my sense of logic.



Well your sense of logic is seriously flawed if it's built around making silly assumptions and ignoring vital information placed in front of you!

Also, The Wrens are most assuredly indie, and nobody doesn't like them.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

OH YEAH?

WELL


*Spoiler*: __ 



balls




And thanks for the clarification Georgie <3


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2009)

I found a plethora of Indian Indie stuff recently, some of which I really love. I'll try sharing some here soon.
Y'all might already know a lot of them though, so we'll see how much I can contribute.

Right now, does anyone here know Zebediah plush?


> The name Zebediah Plush was coined with the simple aim of sounding different. Not just as a band name,but also as a band sound. Since their humble beginning in 1999, Zebediah Plush have written, jammed and gigged with the intention of creating music that allows themselves and their audience to explore and express new feelings,at times,dabbed with nostalgia.
> 
> Since the release of an eponymous demo in 2003,and in 2005, their first album, Afterlaughs, the music of Zebediah Plush has percolated into classic rock, blues rock, progressive rock, even funk, psychedelia and jazz.
> 
> Though Zebediah Plush s style varies from song to song,fluidity remains the core of their sound.


I'm liking it. If my internet improves, I'll be pimping it soon.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

Which Indian Indie stuff have you found?

I've recently been checking some bands as well, I'm curious :3


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2009)

I actually found 3-4 online radio stations that play Indian indie stuff. want the links?


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2009)

Yes please 

ily.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2009)

Check VMs ^_^


----------



## mow (May 31, 2009)

The Argument's Summer/Winter Nights:

as delicious as cheese cake, or as delicious as peacan pie?

Discuss.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 31, 2009)

As delicious as your face! OOOH


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

I like Yeah Yeah Yeahs, and they're part of the New-York indie scene, as far as I know. They play Art Rock apparently, but I always thought that was more akin to Avante-garde than soft indie stuff. 

Anyways, that is the best addition I can make to this thread.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2009)

what's your favorite album by Yeah Yeah Yeahs? I thought the first two were a might bit boring (though I felt the first was a lot better). But then the _Is Is_ Ep came out, and that was some badass awesome shit, don't know what to think about the new one. Parts of it are amazing, but other parts not so much. Don't think I'd define them as anything other than post-punk revival (except the new album which is pretty much straight dance)


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2009)

/listening to _Parlez-vous francais_ by Art vs Science

I love it 

And the chorus is hilarious (if you understand french)


----------



## Lord Yu (May 31, 2009)

Understanding French means you're a homosexual.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2009)

I don't understand French, can I still be homosexual?


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2009)

tersalius

listen to "parlez-vous francais"

The chorus baiscally means: "Do you speak french? Do you speak french? Please, if you can understand then take of your shirt!"

Hahaha.

I saw them live a few months ago and me and my art buddies were there taking off our shirts during the chorus and people were all: "wtf" around us 

Bitches need to understand French 

@Alex: Come here big boy


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2009)

still one of the greatess indie records.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2009)

_Slow Man's Dream_ in that album is probably one of my favorite songs to go to bed to.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2009)

"One of Us is Dead" for me, bro.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2009)

_The Devil's country_ is such a good song to just play while you're on the bus though.

I love that about this album, I can see myself listening to a certain song in a different context.

xD


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> _The Devil's country_ is such a good song to just play while you're on the bus though.
> 
> I love that about this album, I can see myself listening to a certain song in a different context.
> 
> xD



That's probably what I like the most about this album, much moreso than _The Enemy Chorus_ it retains a cohesive sound, each song working well with eachother, but it never settles on one single sound.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2009)

Oh shit! That reminds me, I need to get Annie Clark's newest album when I get back home.

FFFFF- uni T_T


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

Lamb said:


> what's your favorite album by Yeah Yeah Yeahs? I thought the first two were a might bit boring (though I felt the first was a lot better). But then the _Is Is_ Ep came out, and that was some badass awesome shit, don't know what to think about the new one. Parts of it are amazing, but other parts not so much. Don't think I'd define them as anything other than post-punk revival (except the new album which is pretty much straight dance)



I personally like all of them, although It's Blitz has rekindled my interest and I've been into it non-stop. I'm seeing them live this July, and I wanna see what sex with a mic is really like. So, I might say It's Blitz. On the album I'd have to say Shame & Fortune and Dragon Queen are the weakest songs, but the others kick mucho ass, like Hysteric, Dull Life and Heads Will Roll. I also like Skeletons, and as much as I hate it for being a single (I get all pretentious like that) I like Zero as well.

Little Shadows is a great finisher. How about the acoustic versions though, you heard them?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 31, 2009)

Lamb said:


> That's probably what I like the most about this album, much moreso than _The Enemy Chorus_ it retains a cohesive sound, each song working well with eachother, but it never settles on one single sound.



No. Wrong.

_Enemy Chorus_ is better.


----------



## stardust (Jun 1, 2009)

Fever to Tell is still my favourite. Has this crazy energy running rampant throughout. Although I liked Show Your Bones, it just couldn't strike a chord with me. Everything seemed so such mellower that time around. And I do like It's Blitz!. Prefer it to Show Your Bones, actually. But, it just doesn't have the same impact that Fever to Tell had on me.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 1, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Fever to Tell is still my favourite. Has this crazy energy running rampant throughout. Although I liked Show Your Bones, it just couldn't strike a chord with me. Everything seemed so such mellower that time around. And I do like It's Blitz!. Prefer it to Show Your Bones, actually. But, it just doesn't have the same impact that Fever to Tell had on me.



lack of gushing over _Is Is_ is preposterous. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifkLgf5eTT0[/YOUTUBE]



DestronPrime said:


> I personally like all of them, although It's Blitz has rekindled my interest and I've been into it non-stop. I'm seeing them live this July, and I wanna see what sex with a mic is really like. So, I might say It's Blitz. On the album I'd have to say Shame & Fortune and Dragon Queen are the weakest songs, but the others kick mucho ass, like Hysteric, Dull Life and Heads Will Roll. I also like Skeletons, and as much as I hate it for being a single (I get all pretentious like that) I like Zero as well.
> 
> Little Shadows is a great finisher. How about the acoustic versions though, you heard them?



I definitely love "Heads Will Roll", but my favorite song is probably "Runaway".

other than that, I haven't really listened to _It's Blitz!_ enough to make a final decision about it. 


Jove said:


> No. Wrong.
> 
> _Enemy Chorus_ is better.



notice I made no comment about _These Were the Earlies_ being better or worse, I just said _These Were the Earlies_ is more cohesive and each song works together better than they do in _The Enemy Chorus_. I like both albums equally. :/


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 1, 2009)

Coincidentally, I've been very into the YYY's lately, can't get enough of Karen's voice; Show Your Bones is superb.

In the middle of a massive Shins phase at the moment, I've played Fighting in a Sack countless times over the last few days, as referenced in my sig.


----------



## mow (Jun 1, 2009)

I love these lads so much


----------



## pfft (Jun 1, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Fever to Tell is still my favourite. Has this crazy energy running rampant throughout. Although I liked Show Your Bones, it just couldn't strike a chord with me. Everything seemed so such mellower that time around. And I do like It's Blitz!. Prefer it to Show Your Bones, actually. But, it just doesn't have the same impact that Fever to Tell had on me.



I think ISIS/IsIs/ Is Is (w/e you want to call it) sort of captures a similar impact that Fever to Tell does.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd never heard any stuff from the YYY's, so after seeing the little chat going on here I checked out a song or two. I'm liking _Heads Will Roll_ and _Gold Lion_, need to listen to some other tracks. I was gonna listen to the _Is Is_ track Lamb linked, but YT gleefully slapped me in the face by telling me that it's not available in my country.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2009)

YT, stylin' on foreign minorities since '05.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 1, 2009)

We shall rise up one day, Tigger. One fine day.

In other news..._Down Boy_ melts me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2009)

So, my verdict on the new Graham Coxon record: There is a brilliant 10 song, 47 minute album here.


The album is, of course, 15 songs and 68 minutes. 

He is still infallible.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 1, 2009)

pfft said:


> I think ISIS/IsIs/ Is Is (w/e you want to call it) sort of captures a similar impact that Fever to Tell does.



In a way it does, but I can't help but feel that _Fever to Tell_ kinda peters out after a few listen, until you find yourself listening to "Maps" more than the rest of the album. _Show Your Bones_ had the same problem, though it cursed itself by leading off with the hypnotically punkish "Gold Lion" and then not having any other songs that captured the raw power of that album. _Is Is_, however, combined some of the quieter post-punk that marked _Show Your Bones_ with the more raw sound of _Fever to Tell_. Plus "Down Boy" is unfucking untouchable.


----------



## pfft (Jun 2, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I'd never heard any stuff from the YYY's, so after seeing the little chat going on here I checked out a song or two. I'm liking _Heads Will Roll_ and _Gold Lion_, need to listen to some other tracks.


 ^_^ heads will roll and gold lion are awesome tracks... but I think alot of yyy's songs are salacious. 
 i really love karen though pek   and i prefer fast songs over slow ones 



Dream Brother said:


> I was gonna listen to the _Is Is_ track Lamb linked, but YT gleefully slapped me in the face by telling me that it's not available in my country.


 



Dream Brother said:


> We shall rise up one day, Tigger. One fine day.
> 
> In other news..._Down Boy_ melts me.


 and Rockers to Swallow.  




Lamb said:


> In a way it does, but I can't help but feel that _Fever to Tell_ kinda peters out after a few listen, until you find yourself listening to "Maps" more than the rest of the album. _Show Your Bones_ had the same problem, though it cursed itself by leading off with the hypnotically punkish "Gold Lion" and then not having any other songs that captured the raw power of that album. _Is Is_, however, combined some of the quieter post-punk that marked _Show Your Bones_ with the more raw sound of _Fever to Tell_. Plus "Down Boy" is unfucking untouchable.



I don't really care for Maps... and not just because it is the one song by them that EVERYONE knows and raves on and on about. 

It's more so that ; ok once upon a time Karen used to sing that song because she disliked being seperated from her husband from Liars band... and it was touching to see it sung in this heartfelt manner. BUT the song is slow and I only loved it when it seemed to be so genuinely emotional.  HOWEVER that doesn't really seem to be the case as of now. 

I prefer all the faster songs like Rich, Tick, Black Tongue, Cold Light, Y-Control... 

and when I listened to Show your Bones; I did love Gold Lion, but Phenomena, Fancy, Way Out, and for some reason Warrior (even though its slow) were my fav songs.

--------------------
also some of my fav songs on the EP's are similar 

bang, art star, miles away, machine, and just about all of IsIs are the kind of songs I love the most. 

ok so i practically love  all their songs... maybe :ho


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 2, 2009)

Using this thread to discuss a band on Interscope, eh?


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> Using this thread to discuss a band on Interscope, eh?



need I bring up your obsession with one band on a certain Parlophone Records? :3

though seriously new Sulek!


----------



## pfft (Jun 2, 2009)

music is music and i say fuck the label they are signed with. that is one form of elitism which is outrageously farcical.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 2, 2009)

I just heard Is Is, and Down Boy and Kiss Kiss are my favourite (:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 2, 2009)

pfft said:


> music is music and i say fuck the label they are signed with. that is one form of elitism which is outrageously farcical.



And yet... the thread title.

Also: No. Wrong.




Lamb said:


> need I bring up your obsession with one band on a certain Parlophone Records? :3



We've never discussed them here.


----------



## pfft (Jun 2, 2009)

well i always viewed the thread title as one big joke for dumb fuck elitists who want to listen to "indie" music and yet whore out their favourite musicians to try to further their own elitistism by making it seem like ; "Oh i listen to this, and I am gonna show it off to as many people as possible; yet i am gonna complain if they go too mainstream" attitudes that some idiots actually have      

which is why the thread title was amusing to me


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

I've seen them mentioned 4 times in this thread, once by you. 

Also, I think you're only making this point because you don't like Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Plus these days it's fairly difficult to define indie. : /

@pfft: actually it was Lord Yu calling anyone who listens to "indie" a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## pfft (Jun 2, 2009)

lord yu can suck on my vagfro   

but in a way he is sort of right about indie music lovers...   

:yu  hi lord yu! whereever you are.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 2, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I've seen them mentioned 4 times in this thread, once by you.
> 
> Also, I think you're only making this point because you don't like Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Plus these days it's fairly difficult to define indie. : /



Let me explain all the ways you're wrong here:


1. 





Jove said:


> We've never *discussed* them here.





Lamb said:


> I've seen them *mentioned* 4 times in this thread, once by you.



2. 





Lamb said:


> Plus these days it's fairly difficult to define indie. : /



That would often be true. However, they're on Interscope. Interscope is owned by UMG. UMG is a member of the Big Four. No ambiguity. Not indie, by label. 

Also: _I_ listen to what I like.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> That would often be true. However, they're on Interscope. Interscope is owned by UMG. UMG is a member of the Big Four. No ambiguity. Not indie, by label.
> 
> Also: _I_ listen to what I like.



And what does a record label dictate about sound or style? I know you're not going to attempt to say that just any band signed to an independent label is indie, but how can you say that and yet denounce every indie band who happens to be on a major label?

Also;


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

I listen to what I _don't_ like.

Yes.

THAT IS MY INDIE WAY.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, I listen to a ton of stuff I don't like! If it is technically impressive enough, or if it is artistic enough I'll enjoy it! Or is it that I don't enjoy it, but I like it?!


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

Nah, music is about cred, nothing else.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2009)

Fuck indie-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Avant-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will always beat out anyone in pretentiousness, forever.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fuck indie-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Avant-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will always beat out anyone in pretentiousness, forever.



At least I get laid and never have to wear a neckbeard, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 2, 2009)

I started to get into a little bit of indie as of late, really relaxes the mood. Just got into Circa Survive since a friends been raving about how great the singer is.

Check this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSqisRDBsOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

Circa Survive doesn't sound all that good acoustic. But the entire album _Juturna_ is fucking great.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 2, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Circa Survive doesn't sound all that good acoustic. But the entire album _Juturna_ is fucking great.



I thought that performance was magical O_O His voice is incredible. Speaking on behalf of the album i actually haven't listened to it yet. Will get around to though, i hope it's as good as some of my friends make it out to be.


----------



## tgre (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fuck indie-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Avant-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will always beat out anyone in pretentiousness, forever.



Your face is pretentious.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jun 3, 2009)

everyone and their moms is an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2009)

Musician Jay Bennett dies at 45


ragnara


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 3, 2009)

mow said:


> Musician Jay Bennett dies at 45
> 
> 
> like this one



And in other news:

Achilles killed Hector, Havlicek stole the ball, and FDR elected to an unprecedented 4th term in office. 


But yeah, _really_ disheartening and unexpected. As I said on my show, I've always taken Bennett's side against Tweedy. 

Bennett was a casualty of Tweedy's bone-rock for Loose Fur, and unfairly presented in _I Am Trying to break Your Heart_. I know that technically Tweedy didn't make the movie, but it was made by a friend of his and, lo and behold, it presented Tweedy as a singular genius-idol and Bennett as a cunt.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 5, 2009)

DestronPrime said:


> I personally like all of them, although It's Blitz has rekindled my interest and I've been into it non-stop. I'm seeing them live this July, and I wanna see what sex with a mic is really like. So, I might say It's Blitz. On the album I'd have to say Shame & Fortune and Dragon Queen are the weakest songs, but the others kick mucho ass, like Hysteric, Dull Life and Heads Will Roll. I also like Skeletons, and as much as I hate it for being a single (I get all pretentious like that) I like Zero as well.
> 
> Little Shadows is a great finisher. How about the acoustic versions though, you heard them?


Ehh?? there's acoustic versions?? O_O *goes find them* "Dull Life" is teh smex! XD


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 5, 2009)

pfft said:


> lord yu can suck on my vagfro
> 
> but in a way he is sort of right about indie music lovers...
> 
> :yu  hi lord yu! whereever you are.



That must be some impressive pubic hair.

If you took the title seriously. I must say wtf. 

Tongue is entirely in cheek.


----------



## pfft (Jun 5, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> That must be some impressive pubic hair.
> 
> If you took the title seriously. I must say wtf.
> 
> Tongue is entirely in cheek.



do you really think i am a serious type of person  

oh my... this is an unexpected turn of events :yu


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 5, 2009)

I said IF.


----------



## Gurbik (Jun 5, 2009)

yu. when you put your tongue in your cheek does it look like there is a penis in your mouth? Ive gotten to the point were.. I like Indie music.. but hate everything about it. Im going to kill all hipsters. then commit suicide. I have defined my destiny. FUCK, just look at my sig, maybe i should start with suicide.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 12, 2009)

Hipster culture is pretty odd and somehow sad but I do like Indie music.
I can like that music without dressing like a pathetic gay-punk, the music is what really matters lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2009)

Of Montreal



​       The story: Frontman Kevin Barnes has told many conflicting stories about where this Athens, Ga. band got their name, but the one that seems to have gained acceptance is that he was dating a girl from Montreal and it didn't work out. 

Why it's ridiculous: What's the word for those people who change their explanation for something 100 times before settling on an excuse that sounds vaguely implausible? Oh, that's right, liars! Barnes named his band Of Montreal because he wanted people to think his band was from Montreal. He knew just as well as everyone else that if your group is from Montreal, you can record yourself taking a poop on a xylophone and Pitchfork will give it a sparkling review. Meanwhile, the last time a great band came out of Athens, Michael Stipe still thought he was straight. But why not just name the band "We're from Montreal" then, and get it over with? Oh right, because Barnes wanted to make it extraordinarily difficult for fans to use his band's name in a sentence: 
_Of Montreal Fan:_ Ever heard of Of Montreal? I'm a fan of Of Montreal. In my book there's nobody above Of Montreal.
_Hot Indie Chick:_ You're hooked on phonics, aren't you?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2009)

Of Athens sounds majestic enough.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm like a Circa Survive fanboy now. There a good Indie band.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2009)

Annie Clark on Letterman:

[YOUTUBE]VGG6ukPDgVA[/YOUTUBE]

  pek pek pek pek pek pek


----------



## mow (Jun 27, 2009)

god that was incredible


----------



## Lamb (Jun 27, 2009)

God she is fucking transcendent.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

It took me a while, but the mixtape track prompted me to get Modest Mouse's _The Moon and Antarctica_, and I'm loving it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> It took me a while, but the mixtape track prompted me to get Modest Mouse's _The Moon and Antarctica_, and I'm loving it.



Drinking, Drinking, Drinking, Drinking Coka-Coka-Cola


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 25, 2009)

Why did I see Galaxie 500 on a metal blog?


----------



## mow (Jul 25, 2009)

John Vanderslice

:swoon


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 25, 2009)

mow said:


> John Vanderslice
> 
> :swoon



I had played _Doves _on one of my shows, and told everyone to check him out. :3


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2009)

John Vandeslice is quite awesome. Emerald City, Pixel Revolt, Romanian Names...all great.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 29, 2009)

I noticed this thread died like so many ridiculous hipster trends.


----------



## pfft (Sep 29, 2009)

i thought this bitch thread died aeons ago.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 29, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I noticed this thread died like so many ridiculous hipster trends.



Which is where they belong.

For shame, Yu.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2009)

Some hipster trends are pretty good.  It's the hipsters themselves that make it so awful.


----------



## pfft (Sep 30, 2009)

Mider T that attitude is no longer trendy... it was so a few months ago when you made that thread. RIP CB.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 30, 2009)

Rest In Poop.


----------



## sel (Oct 11, 2009)

Lamb said:


> lolololol, Pitchfork gave The Pains of Being Pure at Heart a good review, so everyone on last.fm has to diss them for being a wanna-be c86 band, even though none of the haters listen to c86 bands xD





Jove said:


> I was actually quite proud of PF for giving that band an agreeable review.



Only recently started listening to TPOBPAH and searched the section for any mention of them. And yeah, agreed exactly with you Lamb. The amount of times I saw 'derivative' thrown around on their page... xD. They're actually playing in November in London actually <3

By the way -- why has no one thought of doing a c86 pimping project? Ie - the mixtape and then stuff by each of the respective artists etc.

Edit: Finally listened to the new Flaming Lips yesterday. I thought it was good/alright but not mind-blowing.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 11, 2009)

sel said:


> By the way -- why has no one thought of doing a c86 pimping project? Ie - the mixtape and then stuff by each of the respective artists etc.



Only two things you can really do with a c86 pimp:

a) pimp c86. This would be good if all of the bands were astounding, but even back then NME made a lot of mistakes. Bands like The Mighty Lemon Drops were never that good. It peaks with Primal Scream's "Velocity Girl", which will always be "the song that could have made Sonic Flower Groove a good album". It's just really kind of a half-assed picture of the original twee movement. :/

b) go through all of the singles that were part of the movement. There are so few actual albums recorded by the bands, that you'd have to spend a couple weeks sorting through everything, and even then would probably have trouble finding quality rips of a lot of the material (seeing as none of it was recorded on CD).

The main reason though is, where's the interest? MD has never really shown great patience for effeminate males making music about how much no one likes them.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 22, 2009)

so, I have absolutely nothing to right now, and decided to look at P4K, while I waited for my buddy to get done class.



I find it a lot more interesting than Pitchfork's actual decade list. I especially enjoyed Carl Newman's, Jamie Stewart's, and Moby's attempt at being relevant.


----------



## Wicked Daze (Oct 22, 2009)

Why has no-one mentioned Neutral Milk Hotel yet?

Edit: Turns out someone has, but still, not enough.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 22, 2009)

Chim said:


> Why has no-one mentioned Neutral Milk Hotel yet?



Firstly, NMH and Mangum have been discussed thoroughly. Secondly, we try to stick to discussing more current artists.


----------



## Wicked Daze (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, no-one has mentioned Friendly Fires, or Her Space Holiday (though they aren't very current).


----------



## Satori katsu (Oct 29, 2009)

Minus the Bear anyone?


----------



## DideeKawaii (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuck Bottons new album is great. I'm really surprised about it!


----------



## Lamb (Oct 29, 2009)

Chim said:


> Well, no-one has mentioned Friendly Fires, or Her Space Holiday (though they aren't very current).



Don't know Friendly Fires. Don't like Her Space Holiday.



Satori katsu said:


> Minus the Bear anyone?



Meh.



DideeKawaii said:


> Fuck Bottons new album is great. I'm really surprised about it!



Yes, though considering Street Horrrsing it wasn't all that surprising.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

> Well, no-one has mentioned Friendly Fires, or Her Space Holiday



Its not anyones duty to just randomly mention them.


----------



## Lamb (Nov 3, 2009)

After a quick review, we have concluded that "All We Want, Baby, Is Everything" is one of the top 5 tracks of the year.


----------



## geniux (Nov 8, 2009)

Asian Kung-Fu Generation 
_jesuss!!_ the only indie, non-english band i have gotten into


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2009)

Why isn't this thread fagging it up anymore?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 15, 2009)

because pitchfork's top tracks of 2009 was sub-par as usual, and we have to wait 3 more days for the top 50 albums. :3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2009)

Lamb said:


> because pitchfork's top tracks of 2009 was sub-par as usual, and we have to wait 3 more days for the top 50 albums. :3



You only have to wait 2 more days for the Top 20 Albums of the Year. 

And Goddamn was I underwhelmed by that list. The one thing that interested me was how high they put the Surfer Blood song... and that was only because it reminded me that I forgot to put it on my list.

I was more indignant that out of 5 pages of Artist's Lists, there was not one that even resembled mine. And not one mention of Fitness Forever or Oh No Ono.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 15, 2009)

Jove said:


> You only have to wait 2 more days for the Top 20 Albums of the Year.
> 
> And Goddamn was I underwhelmed by that list. The one thing that interested me was how high they put the Surfer Blood song... and that was only because it reminded me that I forgot to put it on my list.
> 
> I was more indignant that out of 5 pages of Artist's Lists, there was not one that even resembled mine. And not one mention of Fitness Forever or Oh No Ono.



the top 10 was a fucking insult to this year. I mean, even ignoring whether this year was good or not, why would anyone place "Two Weeks" above "While You Wait for the Others". And "My Girls" being number 1?

also, how the fuck did 2 Phoenix tracks make top 10? Especially when St. Vincent didn't even make the top 50. >____>

All-in-all, too much ignoring what was actually great this year, too much focusing on Animal Collective and flavor-of-the-week bands. : /


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 1, 2010)

Goddamn you indiefags need to work harder to keep the place alive.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 1, 2010)

I run this place now. Soon, the _whole MD_ will be "Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Assemble!"


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 1, 2010)

and when it does, I will go into retirement D:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 1, 2010)

destroy_musick said:


> and when it does, I will go into retirement D:



*FIRST ORDER OF BUSINESS*

1. All mentions of Buckethead, Mike Patton, and Les Claypool* are indecencies _punishable by death_.














*You are allowed to mention Oysterhead.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2010)

My favorite indie song is 01_float_on.mp3 by modest_mouse (I think that's right; that's what it is on my iPod)

Am I indie now?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 1, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> My favorite indie song is 01_float_on.mp3 by modest_mouse (I think that's right; that's what it is on my iPod)
> 
> Am I indie now?



**removes Boskov from pimp history**


----------



## Lamb (Jan 1, 2010)

That Broken Bells stuff, really poor.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> *FIRST ORDER OF BUSINESS*
> 
> 1. All mentions of Buckethead, Mike Patton, and Les Claypool* are indecencies _punishable by death_.
> 
> ...



Your first mistake was thinking I can't live without them...

...

...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 1, 2010)

Really though, it's time for another Oysterhead album.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 1, 2010)

I want another Colonel Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains album before an Oysterhead album, but that isn't likely to happen


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2010)

seconding Dave there


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the Jezabels


----------



## Sun Kai (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a band with interesting, abstract lyrics like Neutral Milk Hotel and Olivia Tremor Control.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 11, 2010)

bon iver and the smiths are amazing


----------



## pfft (Jan 11, 2010)

^ agreed                  .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2010)

Sun Kai said:


> I'm looking for a band with interesting, abstract lyrics like Neutral Milk Hotel and Olivia Tremor Control.
> Any suggestions?



Anything involving Dan Bejar.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 11, 2010)

I like indie

give me some


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 11, 2010)

so iwas youtubing through music and came onto this;
The Hot Toddies - Photosynthesis


I like it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2010)

Orangefucker said:


> so iwas youtubing through music and came onto this;
> The Hot Toddies - Photosynthesis
> 
> 
> I like it



I Lala'd them. It's incredible. I'll be looking for this album immediately.


Now, I demand indie from Nederland.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Perverse said:


> Lamb for Indie Prez.
> 
> Um, who here likes of Montreal? Hissing Fauna, Are You The Destroyer was awesome.



I do sometimes. I actually got to see them perform in Kevin Barnes's hometown of Athens, GA about two or so years ago....it was good, but not amazing. lol.

Whenever I put them on I'm usually in the mood for the more brit/indiepop-influenced albums like "Satanic Panic in the Attic" or "The Sunlandic Twins."

"Hissing Fauna..." is good, especially "Faberge Falls For Shuggie" but it's generally less accessible than those other two. Listened to "Skeletal Lamping" but wasn't too impressed overall. The song "Gallery Piece" is still delightful and wacky Of Montreal though. First time I heard those lyrics with friends I couldn't stop laughing at all the bombs Barnes was dropping.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 11, 2010)

roguebagel said:


> I do sometimes. I actually got to see them perform in Kevin Barnes's hometown of Athens, GA about two or so years ago....it was good, but not amazing. lol.
> 
> Whenever I put them on I'm usually in the mood for the more brit/indiepop-influenced albums like "Satanic Panic in the Attic" or "The Sunlandic Twins."
> 
> "Hissing Fauna..." is good, especially "Faberge Falls For Shuggie" but it's generally less accessible than those other two. Listened to "Skeletal Lamping" but wasn't too impressed overall. The song "Gallery Piece" is still delightful and wacky Of Montreal though. First time I heard those lyrics with friends I couldn't stop laughing at all the bombs Barnes was dropping.



I saw them live in support of _Skeletal Lamping_, didn't like the album, but live it was one of the most phenomenal spectacles I've ever seen.

Also, I want The Hot Toddies.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2010)

Lamb said:


> Also, I want The Hot Toddies.



Get yo face on MSN and you'll have them.


And if I had to rank the Top 5, and I do:

1. _The Sunlandic Twins_
2. _The Gay Parade_
3. _Satanic Panic in the Attic_
4. _Cherry Peel_ (a fiber's width behind Panic)
5. _Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer?_


----------



## sel (Jan 12, 2010)

I really cannot wait until February when the Allo, Darlin album is released.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> Get yo face on MSN and you'll have them.
> 
> 
> And if I had to rank the Top 5, and I do:
> ...



I'd probably switch _The Sunlandic Twins_ and _Cherry Peel_ because it's more indie to call a bands first album their best.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2010)

Lamb said:


> I'd probably switch _The Sunlandic Twins_ and _Cherry Peel_ because it's more indie to call a bands first album their best.



I'd like to point out that the _Cherry Peel_ I'm referring to is the remastered 1999 re-release.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 13, 2010)

hmmm i didnt know any dutch indie bands looked on wiki
and found

Spinvis - Voor ik Vergeet

Cover: Morning Musume. - Pepper Keibu


Moke - Last chance

Cover: Morning Musume. - Pepper Keibu


but to be honest I hate dutch music 

frans bauer traumatized me too much 

heb je even voor mij - frans bauer 

Cover: Morning Musume. - Pepper Keibu    (0;23 the horror begins)


please shoot me


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2010)

The only indie bands I ever really got into were Beirut and Mono. 

Anyone got any names that have similar music?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2010)

Orangefucker said:


> hmmm i didnt know any dutch indie bands looked on wiki
> and found
> 
> Spinvis - Voor ik Vergeet
> ...



Oh, I am well aware of Frans Bauer. 

That'll do. I'm interested in bands that sing in Dutch right now. My girlfriend gave me a compilation called Little Next Big Things that was fantastic. I particularly adored De Nieuwe Vrolijkheid, We vs. Death, and Glenister.




Darth said:


> The only indie bands I ever really got into were Beirut and Mono.
> 
> Anyone got any names that have similar music?



A lot of people try to sound like Beirut. There a French kid that goes by Bark Cat Bark who plays some really interesting stuff:

[stube]Urc8y6VbLeU[/stube]

[stube]DQx9gCuQHsk[/stube]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2010)

I have like three Bark Cat Bark albums.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2010)

He's a prolific young man. I actually like him much better than Condon.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 13, 2010)

Shame he quit.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 21, 2010)

So guys, I don't really see how The Hold Steady can survive without Franz. 

I mean, I know Tad brings the rock and Craig the wit, but Franz brought the melody that made them more than a good rock band. 

(plus he had the stache )


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 21, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Shame he quit.






I wasn't too keen on the last HS record.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> I wasn't too keen on the last HS record.



I wasn't either, "Stay Positive" was nice (if only because of Franz), but the rest was fairly dull, it had nothing on _Boys and Girls_ or _Separation Sunday_, but still, Franz was like the soul of the band!


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 22, 2010)

Florence + the Machine <3


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 24, 2010)

so i had brothersport by ac playing in my car when i had friends in the passenger seats, and they all cried and moaned about how they felt like they were listening to zoo animals. 
so i changed the track to the knife


----------



## pfft (Jan 24, 2010)

^ your friends are fucking lame.. Brothersport is the best.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 24, 2010)

they be some lil wayne and taylor swift fans


----------



## pfft (Jan 24, 2010)

i associate with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that too. i never force my music on them. cuz they arent good enough for it :wiggle


----------



## Lamb (Jan 24, 2010)

lil wayne's obviously too indie for you guys, pitchfork told me so.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2010)

Are Hum indie? I like _You'd Prefer An Astronaut_.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2010)

Of course Hum are indie. They're from Chicago.


----------



## Shade (Jan 26, 2010)

Some may remember PATD releasing quite a tolerable album in recent years. Here's what has become of about half of them:


----------



## stardust (Jan 30, 2010)

Speaking of 'Brothersport', when I was in Topshop recently, that song just kept playing over and over again. I was kind of surprised, but it was definitley a welcome one.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

hot chip is coming out with their new album this year. who is stoked?


----------



## pfft (Jan 30, 2010)

OMG kf wth   .


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

again, huh?


----------



## pfft (Jan 30, 2010)

for cirus omg. 

-_-


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

passion pit remix of lady gaga is a sell out move, yes or no?


----------



## stardust (Jan 30, 2010)

I heard their remix of it, and I honestly don't like it that much.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

was hoping they'd add some of their own sounds to it too.


----------



## pfft (Jan 31, 2010)

that lady gaga is so fresh.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 5, 2010)

the magnetic fields ?


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) reporting in.

The Strokes
Phoenix
Arcade Fire

^ Best indie bands.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2010)

Confetti said:


> the magnetic fields ?



Just listened to "Absolutely Cuckoo" on Sirius today and it made my day.


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Indie as fuckkk.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahahahahaha.

I lol'd; I'm    sorry.


----------



## stardust (Feb 6, 2010)

I adore The Magnetic Fields, but I haven't downloaded their latest yet. Stephin Merritt is a genius.

I was actually listening to Holiday a little while ago, definitley one of their best albums.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 9, 2010)

Murder By Death anyone?


*Spoiler*: _MBD - Killbot 2000_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUA3XdojlIw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _MBD - Those Who Left_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy0E1SD0KCw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _MBD - Brother_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt2Sf2-o94g[/YOUTUBE]






Saw these guys with Kiss Kiss a few months ago. They were fucking amazing live.


----------



## Revolver (Feb 14, 2010)

new strokes album out september, ooooh yes


----------



## Lamb (Feb 14, 2010)

But like The Strokes aren't indie. **


----------



## Revolver (Feb 14, 2010)

well there label used to be indie, plus i couldn't find a more relevant thread on the first page to post that in , so this one will do


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 15, 2010)

I see lots of borderline indie stuff happening here but very little faggotry. Check out Herman Dune for everyone who ever wanted Jens Lekman to make a record that could be on K.


up your game queers.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 16, 2010)

Eels. 

So soothing at times.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2010)

MBD and Kiss Kiss aren't borderline Indie. 

And if singing songs about whiskey, zombie school children, and the devil in an overly manly Johnny Cash-esq voice isn't faggy enough for you, I can't help you. 


Here's one from Kiss Kiss. They're not the Johnny Cash zombie band, but they are indie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9tQNYM_ZPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Izumi (Feb 16, 2010)

Eyes Set To Kill

They prove points.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2010)

Eh, they're neither Indie nor faggy. ESTK is Metalcore/Hardcore. I guess technically they're on an independent label--albeit one that's bigger than some mainstream labels--but the genre isn't even close.


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 16, 2010)

true ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) transcend genres fugazi was more indie then all of subpop


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2010)

Gurbik said:


> true ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) transcend genres fugazi was more indie then all of subpop



Yeah, I agree, but there has to be _something_ that makes a band Indie. Fugazi was Indie. All I'm saying is that a Metalcore band on a popular Hip Hop/Pop "Indie" label doesn't feel all that Indie to me. Genre isn't the _only_ thing, but it's definitely part of it. If Britney Spears was never famous, and signed with Merge, does that make her Indie? Genre is part of it.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 16, 2010)

Gurbik said:


> true ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) transcend genres fugazi was more indie then all of subpop



Possibly, but indieness is all about trying to make a statement based purely on your own superiority in taste, since there aren't any real guidelines. Hell, even if you go on about record labels you're still gonna get stuck with stuff like The Flaming Lips and Built to Spill.


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 16, 2010)

I hear you lamb, if you deconstruct my statement I am obviously asserting my faggotry.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 17, 2010)

Upon several listens, I still have no clue about what to think of the new Spoon album.


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 17, 2010)

I have not heard it yet, but i think there about the stage were they get too arty.


----------



## Shade (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## SPN (Feb 21, 2010)

Indie is such a vague word, a lot the bands I listen to call themself "indie" but I doubt their faggotry is high enough for you guys.

Keep posting bands ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or I'll be forced to name a few and cause an "omfg not indie" shitstorm


----------



## Lamb (Feb 21, 2010)

well, I'm fucking addicted to the new Broken Social Scene song. I'm fucking stoked for _Forgiveness Rock Record_. I pre-ordered new Newsom a week ago and am hoping it arrives before the end of this week. Also, new Ted Leo + the Pharmacists in 2 weeks (not to imply that I haven't had the leaked copy of it for about 2 weeks and just haven't sat down and listened to it )!

EDIT: decided to checkout the new Ted Leo, it's totally what I'd expect from the Leo.


----------



## sharpie (Feb 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> Upon several listens, I still have no clue about what to think of the new Spoon album.



Yeah, I'm with you on that.  It's not bad though.  Been coming back to it off and on these past few weeks while working.


----------



## Gurbik (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah I wish I still had vinyl money... I bought a balmorea record for 15 dollars and chose to eat rice and beens for a week because of it.

also hint hint, I only have them on vinyl, hint if ya got any lamb.


----------



## Danky (Feb 25, 2010)

I dunno about you guys, but I like me some heavy brootal ass indie music.

16
Acid Bath
Rishloo. 

oh yeah....
lol


----------



## Lamb (Mar 7, 2010)

holy shit, Beach House is fucking transcendent.


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 7, 2010)

^ I know. 


Glass Candy.


----------



## Gardenhead (Mar 9, 2010)

I idiotically bought Have One On Me off of itunes instead of getting the whole lovely cd/vinyl package. Ah well, it's still a god eatingly fabulous album.

I keep listening to an Aesop Rock track just cause it has John Darnielle in it


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you know what would be just awesome?

A combination of  work, and a talented screamo-ish singer.  Maybe tone down the speed of the guitar, but keep the compositional intelligence and complexity (obviously, the classical influence) and melodies--possibly keep the harder edge, but maintaining softer, acoustic segments.  Add a strong piano influence, and some splashes of post rock and I'd never stop listening to them.  Ever.

Why must my imagination torture me so?


----------



## Gurbik (Mar 9, 2010)

Gardenhead said:


> I idiotically bought Have One On Me off of itunes instead of getting the whole lovely cd/vinyl package. Ah well, it's still a god eatingly fabulous album.
> 
> I keep listening to an Aesop Rock track just cause it has John Darnielle in it



What aesop track has John on it, and in what capacity? also NMH in your name?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2010)

Gurbik said:


> What aesop track has John on it, and in what capacity? also NMH in your name?



Coffee
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrsj653088E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2010)

Just bought the new Besnard Lakes album. And lucky me, they're playing in Groningen on April 1st, so I'll be able to see them here! 


Listening to new Liars... it's safe to say that they've rebounded from _Liars_.


----------



## Maris (Mar 11, 2010)

Another track from Jónsi's album leaked pek 

[check sig ]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2010)

New My Own Private Alaska leaked; I'm excited, and I'm about to indulge.

edit;

And, even though I'm not finished, it's pretty much in pimp range now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2010)

Pimp   it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you hear their self titled?


----------



## Lady (Mar 11, 2010)

Just finished listening to Joanna Newsom's new album. Some of her songs are terribly self-indulgent, but I can't help but like her.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 11, 2010)

Mind if I post some of the stuff I've recently gotten into? I normally don't listen to indie music, hell don't even know if these bands classify as indie, but I've found some things I like.

The Action Design
Ambulette
The Anniversary
boa (not the Korean chick)
Cibo Matto
Denali
Engine Down
Gl?s
Pretty Girls Make Graves
Rainer Maria
Tsunami Bomb
You Say Party! We Say Die!


----------



## Anavrin224 (Mar 12, 2010)

Indie has always been the genre I despised yet never could figure out why (perhaps cause I could never fit into the skinny jeans?) but as I feel like I've plateaued in my main genres (gothic country, hip hop, and metal) I've began dipping my feet into this genre and have found some truly amazing bands and albums.  Many of them have already been named, but here's a list of what I've recently come up against and any recommendations would be most appreciative.

*The Standard* 

Jove... you do not know how much I love you for pimping _Swimmer_ last year...

*Pavement*

_Slanted & Enchanted_ has been getting A LOT of plays lately, but I've also moved on to some of their other big album _Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain_

*Black Moth Super Rainbow*

Pretty odd band name, but holy Jesus on a pogo stick is _Dandelion Gum_ ever a great album.

*Neutral Milk Hotel*

Pretty much _the_ quintessential indie band, _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_ finally grew on me after three listens, now I'm sad that they only had two albums 

*M83*

When I finally got over the shoegaze label (thanks to My Bloody Valentine) I discovered this French group and their ability to mix shoegaze with electronic elements is quite captivating.  I've only listened to _Dead Cities, Red& Lost Ghosts_ but I will definitely look up more by them.

*Cursive*

Only have _The Ugly Organ_ but it certainly made an impression to go look up other material.  I was a little skeptical because last.fm had them tagged as "emo" and I seriously tried bands like *Rites of Spring* and I really gave _Diary_ by *Sunny Day Real Estate* a try but neither of them took.  Cursive got me over that preconception, and I definitely need to look up more artists on the Saddle Creek record label.

*Shiner*

In my recent spelunking of some of the other alternative '90's rock acts (namely *Failure*) I came across these guys and something about their album _The Egg_ just really got to me.  I think they're tagged as like... post-hardcore so maybe they're not in the proper category, but definitely a band I wish others took notes from.

*mclusky*

Grimy, dirty, foul mouthed, and fun.  Good to know the Welsh are good for something other than giving the English something to feel good about (I'm from a Welsh family so any Welsh members don't take offense this is just a jest).  Only given _mclusky do dallas_ a try, but it is certainly worthy a mention, if only because it does such a good job at taking the piss out of the genre as whole.

*Autolux*

Greg Edward's band after *Failure* broke up in the '90's.  They've only got the one LP, _Future Perfect_ but fuck me sideways is it ever good.  Each song flows so well into each other and it's so atmospherically well done, definitely worthy of being compared to *My Bloody Valentine*'s '91 epic _Loveless_

*Slint*

_Spiderland_ very may be one of my favourite albums right now.  It has a very Frank Black style of vocal delivery, sounding more like Brain McMahen was speaking along with the music rather than singing.

Here's a few other bands I've come across but am losing syntax juice and can't be arsed to write up about:

*The Wrens*
*I Love You But I've Chosen Darkness*
*White Denim*
*Shearwater*
*Spoon*
*Snowden*
*Ride*
*Swervediver*
*Soldout*
*Lilys*
*Swirlies*
*The December Sound*
*The Jesus and Mary Chain*
*Archers of Loaf*
*Alcest* (which I'm going to pimp when the album officially comes out)
*Calla*
*Built to Spill* (I really only liked _There's Nothing Wrong With Love_)
*The Dismemberment Plan*
*Bad Astronaut*
*Eels* (Seriously _Electro-shock Blues_ is amazing)
*Faunts* (Thank you so much Roy I loved your pimp)
*Guided by Voices* (still on the fence)
*The Joy Formidable* - (I can't remember who pimped this, but you rock!)
*Have A Nice Life*
*The Wrens*
*The Walkmen*
*Black Rebel Motorcycle Club*
*Band of Horses*

I'm pretty sure I'm missing a few, but those are the major artists that I've been enjoying.  If people have any similar recommendations I'd greatly appreciate it.  Last.fm gives me some good choices every now and then, but you guys are like the underground music gurus so I'll take any advice I can get.

I also thought it might be good that I include a list of bands that I've tried but just couldn't get into:

*Animal Collective*
*Passion Pit*
*Vampire Weekend*
*Kings of Leon*
*The Arcade Fire*
*Muse*
*Yeah Yeah Yeahs*
*Clap Your Hands, Say Yeah*
*TV on the Radio*

So yeah... I suppose I could just go back and read through the 52 pages in this thread, but if someone could help save me the time I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 12, 2010)

Anavrin224 said:


> *The Standard*
> 
> Jove... you do not know how much I love you for pimping _Swimmer_ last year...



I wish I could take credit for that, but it was Lamb who pimped that album. 




Anavrin224 said:


> *Pavement*
> 
> _Slanted & Enchanted_ has been getting A LOT of plays lately, but I've also moved on to some of their other big album _Crooked Rain, Crooked Rain_



Ah, you are catching onto them at _just_ the right time, as they've reformed and playing a ton of upcoming shows. The only Canadian show is Toronto, however. I do believe that "Summer Babe" is one of the 25 greatest album openers ever.




Anavrin224 said:


> *White Denim*



Quite unfortunate about White Denim; they eschewed traditional avenues in the US (for instance, their refusal to sign to a label or sell cd's), and now they've lost a lot of the momentum they had in 2007. I had a brief e-mail chat with the bass player about t-shirts and Tapes 'n Tapes. They're great guys with an amazingly dense sound.




Anavrin224 said:


> *Spoon*



As far as I'm concerned, Spoon _the_ indie band of the last decade.



Anavrin224 said:


> *Ride*



I had a segment on my MD Radio show called the "Spring of Ride," where I played _Going Blank Again_ in order, one track a week. Their first two albums are impregnable, and I put them right alongside MBV in shoegaze iconography. 



Anavrin224 said:


> *Swervediver*



_Ejector Seat Reservation_ is one of the all-time lost albums, as their label dropped them immediately after releasing it.



Anavrin224 said:


> *The Joy Formidable* - (I can't remember who pimped this, but you rock!)



Godammit... that's _another_ Lamb pimp.




Anavrin224 said:


> *Animal Collective*
> *Passion Pit*
> *Vampire Weekend*
> *Kings of Leon*
> ...



All of these failing to enthrall you is a great disappointment, but especially Arcade Fire and TV on the Radio. Though, to be honest, I feel that TV on the Radio were never the same after they added members following the _Young Liars EP_, which still stands as one of the most stunning releases of the 00's.


It's hard to narrow down the last 52 pages, but some further recommendations from me:


Liars (new album is thoroughly brilliant, and their first 3 albums are phenomenal and stand as some of the most worthwhile albums of the 00's. Their second album, _They Were Wrong, So We Drowned_, is one of the most controversial as well.)

Annuals (Excellent, layered pop. _*I*_ actually pimped their first album.

The Besnard Lakes (Expertly crafted, Grandiose, shimmering pop opuses)

The Delgados (The most frustratingly overlooked band of the 00's)

Absynthe Minded (Belgian band that sound like a poppier, significantly better version of any of the countless Balkan-influenced indie band's out there, including Condon)

Malajube (a band from Montreal that's _actually Francophone_)

Dungen (Swedish psych-pop)



Side notes:

New Liars album is incredible.

The new Apples in Stereo is a typical Apples in Stereo album: a number of memorably fantastic pop songs, and some really unsavory sections that are are just not engaging. The second half of the album is excellent the whole way through, though.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestions and I feel so embarrassed that I got your pimps and Lamb's pimps mixed up 

I'm checking out *Liars* right now, specifically the song "Scissor" on Last.fm and it's pretty rockin', so I'mma definitely find out more on this band.  I will probably start with their first or sophomore album and work my way up from there, unless of course there is a definitive album you think I would HAVE to listen to.

The Swervedriver album I started off on was _Mezcal Head_ which I really enjoyed, but I will certainly give _Ejector Seat Reservation_ a try (and probably adore it).

My first *Spoon* experience was _Series of Sneaks_ but I also picked up _Kill The Moonlight_ which I absolutely enjoyed too.  I've heard very good things about their 2007 album _Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga_ so that may be my next stop.

I enjoyed *Ride*, not as much as _Loveless_ by *My Bloody Valentine* but certainly enough to make me want to look more into this band and will definitely give _Going Blank Again_ a try.

I should also mention that I tried to listen to *Besnard Lakes* and I had to turn off _The Besnard Lakes Are the Dark Horse_ midway through because they just did nothing for me.  I feel that decision may have been a little premature and may give them a second chance (their follow up just came out this week) but I'm not holding out much hope of them joining my itinerary.

I forgot to list *The Delgados* in my first post, but I grabbed _Hate_ a few weeks ago and immensely enjoyed it.  What would be a good follow up album?

I'm also still on the fence with the band *Band of Horses*.  _Cease to Exist_ got some really great reviews, but something just didn't draw me in, not sure if it's something I need a few more listens to get into or if it's just something I'm not going to like and shouldn't force myself to.

I suppose I should have given an explanation for the bands I had already tried but couldn't get into:

1. *Animal Collective* - I like weird things (like _Blueberry Boat_ by Fiery Furances) but I think Jeph Jacques (writer and artist for the webcomic Questionable Content) put it best, "I think they think they sound like squirrels on acid".

2. *Passion Pit* - I mod on another music forum (whose members are nowhere near as cool as you guys I might add), and there is a large collection of hipsters who did nothing but gab on and on about how great _Manners_ was.  So out of a combination of curiosity and desire to be part of a conversation I tried this and just did not like it.  I have nothing against pop, but the manner in which it's utilized on this album repulsed me to the point where I had to listen to 3 *Strapping Young Lad* albums in a row to get the "taint" off me.  Sorry to the fans of the album, but it's just not my thing.

3. *Vampire Weekend* - OK this is probably the most shallow of my reasons, but I always grew up pretty poor, so when I see affluent kids trying to be part of a poor kids movement my blood curdles.  I mean I'm not saying that other bands in the scene were living off $2 a week, but at least be mindful that not everyone is as fortunate as you and don't base that around your music.

4. *Kings of Leon* - This could just perhaps be the elitist inside of me, but music that soccer moms can enjoy is not the kind of music for me.

5. *Arcade Fire* - I wanted to like these guys, I really did, I thought they had a great concept and the fact that they're Canadian made me feel like I had some sort of obligation to at least try them out but things just did not take.  Then of course after Pitchfork Media gave _Funeral_ such a good review all the other alternative and mainstream press seemed to think of it as this decade's _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_.  My confusion in why I didn't like it just even though it seemed that EVERYONE else did turned to contempt and has remained that way ever since, sadly.

6. *Muse* - OK this one's easy.  My last roommate LOVED Muse.  If he wasn't blasting _Ten_ or _Yield_ by *Pearl Jam* he was playing _Absolution_.  I'll admit for awhile it was enjoying, but then that soon faded and just became irritating.  _Black Holes and Revelations_ had a few decent tracks on it, but nothing that made me want to listen to it all in one sitting.  My mum was actually given their newest album by a friend of hers and she said after the first song, "Uprising", her interest in the album waned.  That just made me laugh, so yeah... Muse... sorry guys but you can blame my roommate on that one.

7. *Yeah Yeah Yeahs* - I use to think it was because I had a penis that I couldn't get into these guys, then I realized I just didn't want to feel like getting up and dancing around.  Karen O is pretty hot though so she does have that going for her, but I'm not going to buy or even illegally download her music any time soon.

8. *Clap Your Hands Say Yeah* - I really can't come up with a reason for disliking these guys other than the kind of "all too common cutesy indie band name".  I need to go back and listen to their debut and reaffirm why I disliked it, stand-by.

9. *TV On the Radio* - Some things just don't click with people, I haven't quite worked out the formula for it or found any concrete reasoning, but I just don't like these guys.  By all accounts I SHOULD, but I don't, but there's plenty of other artists in the turbulent ocean that is music, and I'm sure I'll find something of equal or greater value to take the spot of this band on my hard drive.

Whew that was a lot of writing.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Not a big indie-head, but here's my own picks:

Of Montreal
Stereolab
Engineers
MGMT (too popular/mainstream to be considered indie?)
!!! (Chk Chk Chk)
CSS
Out Hud
Miike Snow
Doves
The Jesus & Mary Chain
Primal Scream
Phoenix

Disclaimer: Please don't yell at me if any of the groups I mentioned don't qualify as indie....it comes across as a loose term to me, so I'm not necessarily going for strict fits here.

I also share the above poster's ambivalence for TV on the Radio...I've heard their album "Dear Science" but I only keep coming back to "Red Dress" again and again. I'm a big fan of Chk Chk Chk's dance-punk style so that probably explains that connection.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 13, 2010)

Anavrin224 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions and I feel so embarrassed that I got your pimps and Lamb's pimps mixed up



It's my fault for not pimping stuff enough. I'm definitely thinking of pimping Absynthe Minded's first album.



Anavrin224 said:


> I'm checking out *Liars* right now, specifically the song "Scissor" on Last.fm and it's pretty rockin', so I'mma definitely find out more on this band.  I will probably start with their first or sophomore album and work my way up from there, unless of course there is a definitive album you think I would HAVE to listen to.



Hmmm... that is indeed a tough question, due to the very nature of Liars. Their first three albums are so different... they have a reputation for abandoning sounds.

Their first album, _They Threw Us All in a Trench and Stuck a Monument on Top_, is dance-punk, and considered one of the landmark records of that genre. They followed that with _They Were Wrong, So We Drowned_, which is a murky, experimental concept album about witches with a heavy emphasis on percussion. Their third album, _Drum's Not Dead_, is another concept album that has no discernible plot or meaning, but is considered one of the finest albums of the decade. It is like a more sparse, better recorded version of _They Were Wrong_, with more distinct songcraft.

I'd say listen to them in order, unless you hate dance-punk. _Drum's Not Dead_ is the definitive album to listen to, but if you can listen to _They Were Wrong_ first.



Anavrin224 said:


> 3. *Vampire Weekend* - OK this is probably the most shallow of my reasons, but I always grew up pretty poor, so when I see affluent kids trying to be part of a poor kids movement my blood curdles.  I mean I'm not saying that other bands in the scene were living off $2 a week, but at least be mindful that not everyone is as fortunate as you and don't base that around your music.



Image has been an unfortunate part of Vampire Weekend's success and backlash. It account's for maybe 15% of the former, and roughly 95% of the latter... I mean, they really aren't _that_ affluent. They did attend Columbia, but it's not like they were rich kids that went Ivy and then graduated right into a label deal. They were all working pretty menial jobs trying to get their band together after college.

I've never been into Afro-pop, and Ezra's voice bother me after a few listens, but I think their songwriting and, in particular, their (read: Rostam Batmanglij) arrangements, are phenomenal. I think their new album ranks alongside the Arcade Fire's _Neon Bible_ as one of the most amazing feats in recent musical memory; their the two bands that had the most pressure to deliver on their follow-up album, that I can recall.



Anavrin224 said:


> 6. *Muse* - OK this one's easy.  My last roommate LOVED Muse.  If he wasn't blasting _Ten_ or _Yield_ by *Pearl Jam* he was playing _Absolution_.  I'll admit for awhile it was enjoying, but then that soon faded and just became irritating.  _Black Holes and Revelations_ had a few decent tracks on it, but nothing that made me want to listen to it all in one sitting.  My mum was actually given their newest album by a friend of hers and she said after the first song, "Uprising", her interest in the album waned.  That just made me laugh, so yeah... Muse... sorry guys but you can blame my roommate on that one.



I've always loathed Muse. I remember I went to see Radiohead in Boston in 2001, and as the crowd was slowly squeezing out of the gates, at least 10,000 people jammed into two slots two-and-a-half-feet wide, a lot of us were laughing about Muse.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 13, 2010)

Any similar band recommendations for the ones I listed?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 13, 2010)

RealaMoreno said:


> Mind if I post some of the stuff I've recently gotten into? I normally don't listen to indie music, hell don't even know if these bands classify as indie, but I've found some things I like.
> 
> The Action Design
> Ambulette
> ...



The Delgados

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSMLx44DqFc[/YOUTUBE]

The Joy Formidable

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W66yhfMb4d0[/YOUTUBE]

Los Campesinos!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk0vQhxyR5Y[/YOUTUBE]

The Mae Shi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKAcKKQns4[/YOUTUBE]

Japandroids

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGIaA_IRAAM[/YOUTUBE]
(live video cuz they sound exactly the same as they do on the album)

Catatonia

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMoblRKHOYM[/YOUTUBE]

Les Savy Fav

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZp72RaTk58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anavrin224 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jove said:


> Image has been an unfortunate part of Vampire Weekend's success and backlash. It account's for maybe 15% of the former, and roughly 95% of the latter... I mean, they really aren't _that_ affluent. They did attend Columbia, but it's not like they were rich kids that went Ivy and then graduated right into a label deal. They were all working pretty menial jobs trying to get their band together after college.
> 
> I've never been into Afro-pop, and Ezra's voice bother me after a few listens, but I think their songwriting and, in particular, their (read: Rostam Batmanglij) arrangements, are phenomenal. I think their new album ranks alongside the Arcade Fire's _Neon Bible_ as one of the most amazing feats in recent musical memory; their the two bands that had the most pressure to deliver on their follow-up album, that I can recall.



It's a pretty thin excuse and makes me sound like an elitist snob, but I think the other thing about it was just how popular they were BEFORE their album even came out.  Their album comes out, gets rave reviews, then when it comes to playing live, they suck.  Clap Your Heads, Say Yeah had this same problem.  I dunno what the answer is, we demand things at a faster pace now, so it's hard for a band to build up that fanbase by doing small tours, crashing on fan's couches and putting out two or three mediocre albums before finally hitting it big like Death Cab for Cutie did back in 2005 when _Plans_ came out.

I checked out Liars and started with their first album because I have a hidden LOVE for dance punk, ever since I bought _You're A Woman, I'm A Machine_ back in 2005 to impress a girl at school.  Very much enjoyed that album, even the 30 minute track had me bobbing my head.

Pretty much if I can find another band that is in someway similar to The Standard I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 15, 2010)

Definitely check Tindersticks, The Standard's most prominent and recognizable influence in sound. Also, other post-punk bands like The National sound kind of similar.

Other than that, perhaps The Black Heart Procession and Three Mile Pilot.

None of the bands mentioned sound anything like The Standard, but they really do channel a lot of the same kind of feeling, and Black Heart Procession and 3MP both are former Touch & Go bands on top of that


----------



## Shade (Mar 16, 2010)

Have The xx been mentioned here? Phenomenal band, and one of my favourite debut albums of any artist. Anyone care to recc some bands in the same vein?


----------



## Anavrin224 (Mar 16, 2010)

Lamb said:


> Definitely check Tindersticks, The Standard's most prominent and recognizable influence in sound. Also, other post-punk bands like The National sound kind of similar.
> 
> Other than that, perhaps The Black Heart Procession and Three Mile Pilot.
> 
> None of the bands mentioned sound anything like The Standard, but they really do channel a lot of the same kind of feeling, and Black Heart Procession and 3MP both are former Touch & Go bands on top of that



Will definitely check out *Tindersticks*.

I have _Another Sea, Another Desert_ by *Three Mile Pilot*, and I must be confusing *National* with *National Skyline* because I could have sworn that I had something by the former.  I also really enjoyed _Six_ by *The Black Heart Procession*, one of your pimps I believe.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 16, 2010)

Anavrin224 said:


> Will definitely check out *Tindersticks*.
> 
> I have _Another Sea, Another Desert_ by *Three Mile Pilot*, and I must be confusing *National* with *National Skyline* because I could have sworn that I had something by the former.  I also really enjoyed _Six_ by *The Black Heart Procession*, one of your pimps I believe.



You should definitely get _2_ by The Black Heart Procession and probably _The Spell_ or _Amore del Tropico_ too. _Another Desert, Another Sea_ is probably 3MP's best album, but I'd suggest getting _Songs From An Old Town We Once Knew_ as well, and probably their new single if you can get your hand on it.

EDIT:

on the topic of dance punk, anyone else kind of really upset that Professor Murder still hasn't put together a full-length recording? The quality on all three of their eps makes me feel like they just lack the confidence to try and pull off a full length album. :/


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2010)

I have 3 by BHP, I think; and I fucking love it.

I want more, and possibly more like it.

Halp?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been loving the hell out of La Dispute, lately.  

Especially their latest EP and all the Here, Hear EPs.

I've never really heard anything quite like them.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2010)

This video is weird as fuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaCZN2N6Q_I&feature=popt00us08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've been loving the hell out of La Dispute, lately.
> 
> Especially their latest EP and all the Here, Hear EPs.
> 
> I've never really heard anything quite like them.



Hand em over.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, that settles it. Love Is All can do no wrong.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2010)

Project A-KO and Urusei Yatsura are pretty sweet bands.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 31, 2010)

The World said:


> This video is weird as fuck.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaCZN2N6Q_I&feature=popt00us08[/YOUTUBE]



i can never listen to this song the same way ever again


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 2, 2010)

As I noted in the convo thread. The Besnard Lakes are a phenomenal live band, and this was the setlist:



_Like the Ocean, Like the Innocent Pt. 1: The Ocean --->
[*]Like the Ocean, Like the Innocent Pt. 2: The Innocent--->
[*]Devastation
[*]For Agent 13
[*]Land of Living Skies Pt. 1: The Land --->
[*]Land of Living Skies Pt. 2: The Living Skies
[*]Chicago Train
[*]Albatross
[*]And This Is What We Call Progress
[*]Glass Printer
[*]Disaster
[*]And You Lied to Me
[*]----------------------

[*]Light Up the Night
[*]Rides the Rails
[*]Thomasina_


That's _9 out of 10_ songs from _The Besnard Lakes Are the Roaring Night_, 5 out of 8 from _The Besnard Lakes are the Dark Horse_ and a song off of _Vol. 1_. Thomasina was a blistering denouement, And You Lied to Me was _massive_, Devastation was potent... the whole show was outstanding. Jace Lasek's voice was impeccable and the harmonies were spot-on live.

And it was quite loud, and when they fired up the fog machine they filled the stage _immediately_ and it looked so fucking cool.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, so I'm sitting down to listen to _"Forgiveness Rock Record"_, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok. So new Broken Social Scene's album...

I really miss the fuzz. That kind of beautiful cacophonous sound that was layered over all of their songs. The album has great singles and a few strong tracks, but other than that it is somewhere between good and mediocre. The album tends to have a bad habit of having songs that really don't sound like they belong on a Broken Social Scene record and these songs just seem to completely solidify the fact that Broken Social Scene is at its best when it sounds like Broken Social Scene. So far, this is the biggest musical disappointment of the year.

That said, I'll probably hold on to it for sentimental purposes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2010)

So basically, the last great BSS record since 2002 is still Kevin Drew's solo record?


----------



## Lamb (Apr 19, 2010)

Jove said:


> So basically, the last great BSS record since 2002 is still Kevin Drew's solo record?



uh 2005's _Broken Social Scene_? >__>


oh wait, I get it, _Spirit If_ was released in 2007, and _Broken Social Scene_ was released in 2005...

Wait, that has to be fucking weirdly worded


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 19, 2010)

At times I can't believe I made this thread.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2010)

Lamb said:


> uh 2005's _Broken Social Scene_? >__>
> 
> 
> oh wait, I get it, _Spirit If_ was released in 2007, and _Broken Social Scene_ was released in 2005...
> ...



_Broken Social Scene_ was a terrible, boring record. I hate it more than ever, and given my vivid recollection of listening to it for the first time, coupled with your assessment, I probably won't even bother to listen to _Forgiveness Rock Record_ at all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2010)

How the potentially mighty have fallen:

Voxtrot announced their break up the 21st, nearly a week ago, and I hadn't heard anything about it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2010)

Today's PF reviews:

BSS' _Forgiveness Rock Record_: 8.3


Joy Formidable's _A Baloon Called Moaning_ (released like, a year ago): 6.7


So Lamb? Watcha think?


----------



## Lamb (May 3, 2010)

Jove said:


> Today's PF reviews:
> 
> BSS' _Forgiveness Rock Record_: 8.3
> 
> ...



That's like some fucking bullshit. 

I can almost dig that they gave _Forgiveness Rock Record_ an 8.3, since it's better than I originally gave it credit. 

It mainly just has songs that I absolutely can't stand, coupled with some standard sounding BSS tracks, and a few absolutely perfect BSS tracks.

But still, they coulda had more class than give Joy Formidable the exact rating I expected them too. :/

Though to be fair, The Joy Formidable review was a lot more positive than the score indicates.


----------



## cheshire cat (May 6, 2010)

The Cure

The Gossip

Glass candy


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2010)

Can anyone here vouch for *Vampire Weekend *or *The Smiths*?


----------



## Intus Legere (May 7, 2010)

I've been listening to Vampire Weekend, since you talked about them in the Battledome Convo, Darth. I'm not sure what to think about them, so far; I do like their sound in general, though they do sound a bit... hm, juvenile to me.

Also, does anybody here has something to say about Sufjan Stevens?


----------



## Lamb (May 7, 2010)

Darth said:


> Can anyone here vouch for *Vampire Weekend *or *The Smiths*?



I've read this post like 15 or 16 times now, I still have no idea what it means!

do you mean;

1) does anybody like Vampire Weekend or The Smiths?

if so, sure.

2) can you stick up for Vampire Weekend and The Smith?

um, no.

3) do you know where Vampire Weekend and The Smiths were last night?

I don't wanna.


@Sufjan: friend needs to release a new album. 2005 is waaaayyy too long ago. : /


----------



## Intus Legere (May 7, 2010)

He probably means whether somebody here can attest or not the band's quality, musically... from what I can tell.

And yeah, indeed Stevens does need to release a new album. Though I haven't quite payed much attention to BQE : /


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 7, 2010)

Especially after those new songs he played a short while ago. Sufjan went to a whole new level and he won't even share it with us, beyond youtube videos.


----------



## Lamb (May 7, 2010)

Not to mention the song off of _Dark Was the Night_. He is such a fucking tease.


----------



## Intus Legere (May 7, 2010)

Heh, you know what, I'll try to find his new songs on Youtube. Any suggestions?

EDIT: ok then, _Dark Was The Night_ first. Is it _You are the Blood_?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 7, 2010)

This one instantly became one of my favorite Sufjan songs, and it just might be my overall favorite:

[YOUTUBE]6kfPmInRLts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (May 7, 2010)

Intus Legere said:


> Heh, you know what, I'll try to find his new songs on Youtube. Any suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: ok then, _Dark Was The Night_ first. Is it _You are the Blood_?



Yes, "You are the Blood".

Oh, and the other songs I know are "Age of Adz" (<3), "There is Too Much Love" and "Impossible Souls".


----------



## Intus Legere (May 7, 2010)

Still listening to _You Are The Blood_, since it's a pretty long track : P

I'll listen to all of them, though, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lamb (May 7, 2010)

I'd also suggest Buck65's remix. It's preetttyy dece.


----------



## Intus Legere (May 7, 2010)

Finished the list, including the remix (I suppose it is this one). I guess _You Are The Blood_ is my favorite among those for now. Again, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Shade (May 8, 2010)

Darth said:
			
		

> Can anyone here vouch for Vampire Weekend or The Smiths?


I can vouch for VW. Great band; check out both their albums, they've progressed really well.

If you guys want to hear a recording with Surfjan's vocals and melodies on it, this is the most recent, I guess:


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2010)

Lamb said:


> I've read this post like 15 or 16 times now, I still have no idea what it means!
> 
> do you mean;
> 
> ...


Go away George. 


Intus Legere said:


> He probably means whether somebody here can attest or not the band's quality, musically... from what I can tell.


You got it! 


Jove said:


> This one instantly became one of my favorite Sufjan songs, and it just might be my overall favorite:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6kfPmInRLts[/YOUTUBE]


Excellent song. 


Shade said:


> I can vouch for VW. Great band; check out both their albums, they've progressed really well.



I can't stop listening to Hortchada!


----------



## Woofie (May 10, 2010)

Just got the new National album... I was hoping for an Alligator but got a Boxer. :/ Still a nice enough listen, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Damn, Alligator was gold. I'll still give it a download though.

Im so out of the loop with indy music. Ive still been keeping up with new artists and such, but I haven't kept current with the indy bands I loved 3-4 years ago so most of them  have at least 1 (sometimes 2 or 3) new albums out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2010)

I believe it could very well be their best album. PF's 8.7 seems spot-on to me.


Also, the one interesting member of Interpol has left Interpol.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

I went to see Los Campesinos! on saturday, such a terrific show.  For the encore Gareth, Alecks, and Elliot came down to the pit and sang and played while being mobbed, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 10, 2010)

Darth said:


> Can anyone here vouch for *Vampire Weekend *or *The Smiths*?



I can do more than vouch for The Smiths...I can state that they have kept me from madness for years now, haha. They never leave my mp3 player or computer, because even if I don't listen to them for weeks or so, I know that I'll always come crawling back at some point. Very special band to me.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

I met Johnny Marr, very nice fellow


----------



## Lamb (May 11, 2010)

^Nice Los Camps set, reminds me I still need to listen to their new album 

Also, I liked _Boxer_ more than _Alligator_


----------



## tgre (May 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Can anyone here vouch for *Vampire Weekend *or *The Smiths*?



I can vouch for both

I like both bands

I was an avid fan when VW first released their debut album and I still enjoy listening to their preppy-tribal alternative rock beats (is that the correct genre? I'm not really sure it is )

The Smiths are wonderful. _The Queen is Dead_ is my favorite album. I was going to say it was their best album, but I don't know how many people share my opinion.

Haven't heard them in a good few years now.


----------



## pfft (May 11, 2010)

I would honestly pick the smiths over vampire weekend.. i really love morrissey though so my opinion is a bit biased.


----------



## tgre (May 11, 2010)

If you had the choice

go for both.

They're both good.


----------



## pfft (May 11, 2010)

i am bimusicurious


----------



## tgre (May 11, 2010)

listen to post-modern avant-garde.

You'll feel violated, but you'll come back for more.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 11, 2010)

Lamb said:


> Also, I liked _Boxer_ more than _Alligator_



Me too, and I think _High Violet_ is even better.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2010)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> listen to post-modern avant-garde.
> 
> You'll feel violated, but you'll come back for more.



all you'll get with that is Merzbow and easy listening muzak.


----------



## Lamb (May 11, 2010)

Jove said:


> Me too, and I think _High Violet_ is even better.



I haven't listened to _High Violet_ yet, but I liked what I heard, though it didn't sound anything like _Boxer_ to me. 

Also, Broken Social Scene might be trolls, because _Lo-Fi for the Dividing Nights_ is everything _Forgiveness Rock Record_ should've been.

EDIT: Also, should I get any other albums by The Church? I have _Heyday_, _Starfish_, _The Blurred Crusade_, and _Of Skins and Heart_.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 11, 2010)

Lamb said:


> I haven't listened to _High Violet_ yet, but I liked what I heard, though it didn't sound anything like _Boxer_ to me.
> 
> Also, Broken Social Scene might be trolls, because _Lo-Fi for the Dividing Nights_ is everything _Forgiveness Rock Record_ should've been.
> 
> EDIT: Also, should I get any other albums by The Church? I have _Heyday_, _Starfish_, _The Blurred Crusade_, and _Of Skins and Heart_.



Priest = Aura, maybe? jkingler's really big on that album.


----------



## Lamb (May 11, 2010)

^jkingles 

Also, I've come to the realization that "Obstacle 1", being the Joy Division knock-off it is, is still the best of Interpol's singles (and still nowhere near being one of their best songs), though, actually "NYC" might be a better single, but it doesn't feel like a single in the way "Obstacle 1" does.


----------



## tgre (May 11, 2010)

where is joe?

I have not seen jking in ages 

Also getting into _Two Door Cinema Club_ for a bit

very poppy indie-rock


----------



## Intus Legere (May 11, 2010)

I've been listening to Eisley lately. I really like it, though even most indies I know never heard about them. It's sure worth a listen, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2010)

Lamb said:


> ^Nice Los Camps set, reminds me I still need to listen to their new album
> 
> Also, I liked _Boxer_ more than _Alligator_



I liked the new album it was really good.  The new songs definitely sound better played live though


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I can do more than vouch for The Smiths...I can state that they have kept me from madness for years now, haha. They never leave my mp3 player or computer, because even if I don't listen to them for weeks or so, I know that I'll always come crawling back at some point. Very special band to me.





tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I can vouch for both
> 
> I like both bands
> 
> ...





pfft said:


> I would honestly pick the smiths over vampire weekend.. i really love morrissey though so my opinion is a bit biased.



Excellent. I've bought both of VW's albums. I love em both.

I haven't checked for The Smiths yet, but it seems as though they're really popular.

Thanks for your opinions guys.

Except for pfft. She didn't really help at all.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2010)

For the Smiths a great place to start is The Sounds of the Smiths for a really good showing of songs from their career.  The Queen is Dead is their best album.


----------



## Lamb (May 13, 2010)

Darth said:


> Excellent. I've bought both of VW's albums. I love em both.
> 
> I haven't checked for The Smiths yet, but it seems as though they're really popular.
> 
> ...



I would suggest starting with both _Meat is Murder_ and _The Queen is Dead_. You can probably get away with only having those two albums and calling yourself a fan of The Smiths.

EDIT: I should add to that, you'll probably lose some credibility when people realize you don't have "The Charming Man". :/


----------



## Wruce Bayne (May 14, 2010)

I hope I'm not the only one here who loves Meg & Dia.


----------



## Lamb (May 14, 2010)

I sure as fuck don't like Meg & Dia.


----------



## Xell (May 15, 2010)

Get everything from The Smiths.

They didn't release one bad song. But if you're going to get Meat is Murder and The Queen is Dead, then you may also want to get Louder Than Bombs, which has all their b-sides on it.


----------



## illyana (May 31, 2010)

I'm in dire need of some indie love songs.
Please help me out. ;_;


----------



## mystictrunks (May 31, 2010)

Effloresce said:


> I'm in dire need of some indie love songs.
> Please help me out. ;_;



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH-oD3X7A_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2010)

My favorites are:

"The Start of Something" by Voxtrot
"Time Bomb" by The Dismemberment Plan
"I Love You All the Time" by Oh No Oh My
"This Love is Fucking Right" by The Pains of Being Pure at Heart
"I'm Taking the Train Home" by The Twilight Sad (I'm not actually sure what this song is about)
"Graveyard Girl" by M83


----------



## illyana (May 31, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH-oD3X7A_E[/YOUTUBE]


Slightly ironic song title there. ;3



Lamb said:


> My favorites are:
> 
> "The Start of Something" by Voxtrot
> "Time Bomb" by The Dismemberment Plan
> ...


Oh my, I adore Voxtrot.  Have you heard _Warmest Part of the Winter_? It's one of my favourite songs. Okay so, I've heard them all and _This Love is Fucking Right_ is a song that really stood out for me simply because the lyrics were so powerful ;o Did it have the same affect on you?

Also, I'd be interested to know of your views on this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZHPTAV4w-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiranui (May 31, 2010)

I recently stumbled upon a few wonderful indie rock groups and now I'm looking for more who share a similar style to that of _The Radio Dept._, _The Walkmen_, _Portugal. The Man_, _Stars_, _Band of Horses_ and _Spoon_. Does anyone have some suggestions for me?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 31, 2010)

Effloresce said:


> Also, I'd be interested to know of your views on this song:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZHPTAV4w-s[/YOUTUBE]



Enjoyed this.

Also listening to the Voxtrot song now, good stuff. Sounds very Smithian.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2010)

Lamb said:


> "This Love is Fucking Right" by The Pains of Being Pure at Heart





That song's about i*c*st.


But obviously the Twilight Sad song, while enigmatic, contains the still-powerful "And your green eyes/ turn to bluuue" chorus.


----------



## Dyon (Jun 1, 2010)

dear Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I'm so excited for the new Tokyo Police Club album!



Shiranui said:


> I recently stumbled upon a few wonderful indie rock groups and now I'm looking for more who share a similar style to that of _The Radio Dept._, _The Walkmen_, _Portugal. The Man_, _Stars_, _Band of Horses_ and _Spoon_. Does anyone have some suggestions for me?



How about _Minus the Bear_ or the _White Rabbits_?


----------



## illyana (Jun 1, 2010)

Dyon said:


> dear Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I'm so excited for the new Tokyo Police Club album!


  



Jove said:


> That song's about i*c*st.


Haha, despite this I prefer to think of it as love overcoming all obstacles, that's what I personally think of it as anyway, possibly why it stood out so much for me. 



Shiranui said:


> I recently stumbled upon a few wonderful indie rock groups and now I'm looking for more who share a similar style to that of _The Radio Dept._, _The Walkmen_, _Portugal. The Man_, _Stars_, _Band of Horses_ and _Spoon_. Does anyone have some suggestions for me?


Try _Air Traffic_?


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 1, 2010)

Dyon said:


> How about _Minus the Bear_ or the _White Rabbits_?



Minus The Bear is an interesting group, I'm not entirely sure what I think of them, but some of their songs are certainly catchy. As for White Rabbits, I quite like what I hear so far.



Effloresce said:


> Try _Air Traffic_?



Ah, thank you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2010)

White Rabbits produced my #6 album of 2007 and my #1 album of 2009.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, so I'm completely on the fence about new Tokyo Police Club.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 7, 2010)

I found White Rabbits 2009 album underwhelming.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 7, 2010)

"Company I Keep" would like a few words with you.


----------



## Shade (Jun 8, 2010)

Lamb said:


> Ok, so I'm completely on the fence about new Tokyo Police Club.



It's a good effort, but not as good as their first album IMO. There are some great tracks (Breakneck Speed, Frankenstein, Wait Up) but also a lot that border on mediocrity (Not Sick, Gone, Bambi). When the songs are good, they're really good, but a potion of them are uninteresting. I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm loving the new Wavves song and the new clarity of his sound: 



No, scratch that; I adore it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2010)

Finally got around to new LCD Soundsystem and holy FUCK is that a Bowie tribute album, with some Numan splashed in. I figured as much from Drunk Girls and All I Want several months ago, but.... wow. 


Also, 9.3.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 20, 2010)

Lamb said:


> My favorites are:
> 
> 
> "This Love is Fucking Right" by The Pains of Being Pure at Heart



Someone send me this song.


----------



## amorette (Jun 20, 2010)

HAHAHA THE NAME OF THIS THREAD = EPIC WIN
I like Korean Indie... does that count 

I don't listen to american indie because I simply don't know where to look. But I'm going to give some of the stuff you guys recommended a listen


----------



## illyana (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm in love with Shout Out Louds. :33


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 1, 2010)

amorette said:


> HAHAHA THE NAME OF THIS THREAD = EPIC WIN
> I like Korean Indie... does that count
> 
> I don't listen to american indie because I simply don't know where to look. But I'm going to give some of the stuff you guys recommended a listen



I've never heard any Korean indie. American indie music is eeeeeeverywhere.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been jamming to the Beach Fossils, it's like surf rock Sonic Youth or some shit, but it's decent.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2010)

Beach Fossils is niiice have you heard Wild Nothing?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

amorette said:


> HAHAHA THE NAME OF THIS THREAD = EPIC WIN
> I like Korean Indie... does that count
> 
> I don't listen to american indie because I simply don't know where to look. But I'm going to give some of the stuff you guys recommended a listen



We need multinationalism. Please, please, please share Korean indie.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 13, 2010)

Just bumping all the indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the direction of my Wavves pimp: I accept no responsibility for you clicking on this link.

Get it bitches.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2010)

I really like the style of the band Windmill.

I just had to develop a tolerance for those helium vocals.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2010)

> We need multinationalism. Please, please, please share Korean indie.



I'll post some Asian indie, currently love these guy:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOjnnBjSjv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## majinsharingan (Jul 31, 2010)

The Weakerthans = Win.
Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or not that is one fucking great band.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2010)

Twee/Britpop from Indonesia:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oLuOULOL-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Aug 12, 2010)

any chance you have an album of theirs?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 13, 2010)

WAT IS INDEE.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTtKPJFBw90[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfgB3bX0sLg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZrA2rwYVes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2010)

I found Shugo's _Exit_ in a used CD shop last week. I was stunned. I now own a physical copy of a Shugo Tokumaru album. 

Ennoea: Annemarie are incredible, and I'm requesting anything you have.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2010)

Shugo Tokumaru's Exit was pretty good, I'll send the Annemarie album to anyone interested.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWQaWgaj8XQ[/YOUTUBE]
One of my old favs from Korean indie.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2010)

They only made 500 copies of Night Piece here, and I don't think LST had a wide release, either. Guess I have to wait for reissues. 

Annemarie's outstanding. This is some of the best lo-fi twee I've heard in a long time.

Hey Daedus, got any モーモールルギャバン/Mow Mow LuLu Gyaban to share with me?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 13, 2010)

Jove said:


> Hey Daedus, got any モーモールルギャバン/Mow Mow LuLu Gyaban to share with me?



Yessir.  Just give me a bit to upload it.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 16, 2010)

I should really get the new Les Savy Fav. Probably have to buy it too. >___>


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2010)

HOLY FUCK, PITCHFORK GAVE THE NEW POISON CONTROL CENTER ALBUM A 7.4.


----------



## IBU (Aug 17, 2010)

I am looking for some melancholic indie music. Will the Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) residents be able to assist me?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2010)

Off the top of my head:

Slowdive
Bedroom Walls
Kitchens of Distinction

I don't know, maybe The National. I'm afraid I don't listen to much indie that leans towards melancholy.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 17, 2010)

Slowdive I agree with.  Get _Souvlak_i and enjoy


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

> I am looking for some melancholic indie music. Will the Indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) residents be able to assist me?



I know alot of Melancholic Korean indie but I doubt thats what you were looking for.

What about Mazzy Star or Manchester Orchestra? Maybe Azure Ray? I guess thats more Dream pop.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know alot of Melancholic Korean indie but I doubt thats what you were looking for.
> 
> What about Mazzy Star or Manchester Orchestra? Maybe Azure Ray? I guess thats more Dream pop.



That's the problem I had. I could recommend a ton of dream-pop/slowcore/etc., but I don't really consider it melancholic. Some of it sounds contemplative and melancholic, but not enough for me to feel confident about.

Besides KoD, of course.


----------



## IBU (Aug 17, 2010)

Jove said:


> That's the problem I had. I could recommend a ton of dream-pop/slowcore/etc., but I don't really consider it melancholic. Some of it sounds contemplative and melancholic, but not enough for me to feel confident about.
> 
> Besides KoD, of course.



Dreampop is something that I love from what I have heard. 

Cocteau Twins are a band that I really appreciate and enjoy for example.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUeed8YCTKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Aug 20, 2010)

So I think it's safe to say of Montreal are leaving their dance-funk days behind.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 20, 2010)

You can't say it wasn't time. I still have yet to get through_ Skeletal Lamping_ in one sitting.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2010)

So, I'm really starting to like Brand New.

What do?


----------



## Lamb (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know why. They're fairly shitty. :3

I think we should discuss the indie rock band Weezer 

@Jove: me neither, there are definitely some golden moments on there, and it is definitely an insane journey live. But it was fairly terrible.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2010)

Shut up, Lamb. 

Muse is my favorite indie band.

I consider myself an indie.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 26, 2010)

Sat through Dirty Projectors The Getty Address twice now listening to Bitte Orca.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 26, 2010)

Dirty Projectors are a band that I'm still trying to get behind. I liked their "reinterpretation" of _Rise Above_... but not much else.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 26, 2010)

I dug The Getty Address but couldn't get into Bitte Orca.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 27, 2010)

Jove said:


> Dirty Projectors are a band that I'm still trying to get behind. I liked their "reinterpretation" of _Rise Above_... but not much else.



I feel like they have some songs where I'm just blown away, but then the rest either bores me or makes me not want to listen.

That said:






















are definitely two of my favoritest songs ever.

Also, their EP with Bjork was fairly great.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 27, 2010)

Ah, today is a wonderful day: I'll be seeing The New Pornographers in a few hours.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2010)

Meso Meso is love and magic.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 5, 2010)

There's a new new song by The National. =x

Soundwave Festival


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2010)

Where should I start with Okkervil River?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 6, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Ah, today is a wonderful day: I'll be seeing The New Pornographers in a few hours.



Canadian Indie. 

I'm a big fan.

Oh, guess I'm supposed to list a few I like...

Broken Social Scene, Arcade Fire, Constantines, DFA 1979, Mother Mother, Shout Out Out Out, Metric, New Pornos(woohoo Vyse), Leslie Feist, Wolf Parade, Stars, Hot Hot Heat...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Where should I start with Okkervil River?



With Shearwater.

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Lamb (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Where should I start with Okkervil River?



_Black Sheep Boy_ and _Black Sheep Boy Appendix_ are the obvious choices. I'd also suggest getting _Overboard & Down_ as well as _The Stand-Ins_.

Don't listen to Jove, he's a hater.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2010)

I think Im in love with these guys:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL0nZkOHLO4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Sep 7, 2010)

SEND THAT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't decide if The Pains of Being Pure at Heart's lyrics are genius or horrible, but cute.

I also can't decide if I like The Depreciation Guild more, or not. I think I do, because they're indier.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 9, 2010)

Lamb said:


> I can't decide if The Pains of Being Pure at Heart's lyrics are genius or horrible, but cute.
> 
> I also can't decide if I like The Depreciation Guild more, or not. I think I do, because they're indier.



pains of being pure at heart are awesome. Once you embrace that fact, I'd assume those decisions will come easier.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 9, 2010)

I definitely have decided The Depreciation Guild are better for the following reasons:

1. Better name.
2. More interesting and original musical premise.
3. More indie cred for me, since they're much more obscure.

3 is the most important since I can basically use The Depreciation Guild as a standard to deny other people's taste.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 9, 2010)

It doesn't hurt that C is the heavenly option, either.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 9, 2010)

I really want to say the same, and it's easy because I think that Depreciation Guild's album is ever-so-slighty better than that Pains album...


But the highpoints of the Pains album is way above DG's, save for maybe "Dream About Me."


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2010)

So, initial listens of The Thermals new album is that it's not nearly as bad as anyone has made it out to be. Definitely not as good as their last 2 albums, but it's not that different from them. "I Don't Believe You" is definitely on of my instant favorites of the year.

New Les Savy Fav, on the other hand, is fairly boring.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2010)

Give me something ticklishly delightful indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2010)

I    refuse.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 15, 2010)

I will punch you in the face over the internet lamb. I have seen the new Devil May Cry trailer and I need something that will put magic and candy in my brain or I will murder a bunch of my neighbors.


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 16, 2010)

I think my band might fall into this category.

We're recording a 12" right now... People say we're like Interpol meets the Strokes? I donno. I don't like generalizing things like that, but maybe it'll give you an idea of whether to click the link and listen or not haha.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2010)

For those of you that own the BSS album You Forgot it in People...

what does the actual CD look like? 

I have a stack over like 200 CDs, and several of them are unmarked, and I'm hoping I'm not just missing the CD.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2010)

I lost my copy awhile ago but I think it was unmarked, but I can't recall


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> For those of you that own the BSS album You Forgot it in People...
> 
> what does the actual CD look like?
> 
> I have a stack over like 200 CDs, and several of them are unmarked, and I'm hoping I'm not just missing the CD.



It's black with stick-figure drawings on both sides and it says Broken Social Scene on the top half and You Forgot It in People on the bottom.

The self-titled album is white and has Broken Social Scene on the top half and the Arts&Crafts logo on the bottom half.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2010)

Well damn.

I don't see that in there, but thanks anyways.  I'll have to use my powers of deduction.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2010)

tell us how your quest goes Dr


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, the stuff I have (and want), both in case and CD as of right now are:

Broken Social Scene - Broken Social Scene
Del tha Funkee Homosapien - Both Sides of the Brain
Morphine - Like Swimming and Bootleg Detroit
Amon Tobin - Supermodified, Permutation and the Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory OST
Boards of Canada - The Campfire Headphase
The Arcade Fire - debut EP and Funeral
The Avalanches - Since I Left You
Nick Drake - Made to Love Magic
Death From a Above 1979 - You're a Woman, I'm a Machine
The Mars Volta - Francis the Mute (single)

I have cases for Broken Social Scene - You Forgot It In People
Nick Drake - Pink Moon
Amon Tobin - Balcolage and Out From Out Where

But these are CDless.

I also have a CD of DJ Shadow's Endtroducing, but no case.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 16, 2010)

New of Montreal is actually worse than older new of Montreal.

But The Walkmen still do it right.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh man Boskov, that's a sweet collection. Definitely keep that stuff.

I'm sad about Of Montreal. Looks like they've hit that "one album too far" point with all of their phases (indie pop-folk, retro mod-psych, and now indie dance-funk pop).


----------



## Lamb (Sep 16, 2010)

Jove, do you have the actual album _Kennedy_? Or must I content myself with the song alone?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2010)

Odd you bring that up. Only a few weeks ago I went and got all the PCC albums, and it was _not_ easy. I haven't had time to listen to them, but yeah, I have _Kennedy_, _A Collage of Impressions_, and the new album.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 16, 2010)

I want Kennedy a lot, would not say no to A Collage of Impressions, and already have and adore the new one.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 17, 2010)

For those of you that know who they are, what is your opinion of _The Real Tuesday Weld_?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 17, 2010)

It's pretty real.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 21, 2010)

If you're referring to _The Real Tuesday Weld_, then yes, yes they are.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2010)

Do I just get everything by Beirut, or...?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 22, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> If you're referring to _The Real Tuesday Weld_, then yes, yes they are.



It's been awhile since I listened to I, Lucifer and I could not resist the pun.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 22, 2010)

Heh, all right.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Do I just get everything by Beirut, or...?



I... guess? I'm indifferent towards him. I'd definitely get RealPeople.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 2, 2010)

I have _The Flying Cup Club_, but I only found it moderately entertaining.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 2, 2010)

What does this thread think of The Angels of Light?


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 4, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> What does this thread think of The Angels of Light?



Based on the songs I sampled ("My True Body", "Promise of Water", and "Blind") my opinion of them isn't too favorable, although that isn't to suggest that I _dislike_ them. I found the music itself to be rather enjoyable; however, I felt that the singer frequently held a discordant presence among their otherwise pleasant array of sound.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2010)

I suppose Michael Gira's voice is an acquired taste.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, that makes sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone here like Josh Ritter?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxWxiuJRApU[/YOUTUBE]

Found this little gem in David Gray's new album:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADvcipmJEi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satori katsu (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't come here often but I thought I'd post my short review of Deerhunter's Halcyon Digest for anyone who's interested. What do you guys think of it?

After Microcastle I thought to myself where could Deerhunter go from here. I knew that they would surprise me with the way their sound has evolved and they did. To put it simply I heard a lot more of Atlas Sound (Bradford Cox) influence on it. It had a lot less distorted guitar and experimental sounds but at the same time it wasn't devoid of experimentation. It was just more of a stripped down sound and type of songwriting, that was more mysterious and deep.

It feels a lot to me like the feeling of discovering all of these wonderful sounds for the first time and the fantastic feeling you get when something amazing hits your ears. I've gotta say that feeling doesn't come to me as often as I want it too. But this album just reminds me about what great songwriting can be. This album feels new and really new and complex but with the past still standing by leading the way. I also heard some Velvet Underground influence in there. This is a great album and Deerhunter's new direction and perception is like a breath of fresh air even though the air never got stale. I just love this album, I give it a 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

OGRE YOU ASSHOLE:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L1YM40U2Fc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Song is quite addicting.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 10, 2010)

i need to get caught up with 2010, ya dig?


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2010)

After half a dozen listens on new Cloud Cult, I'm concluding that it works really well as an album but the individual songs can't support themselves too well. Aside from standout tracks like The Exploding People or Forces of the Unseen, the effort doesn't seem to further their songwriting radically, but is definitely a step up in creating a consistent sonic atmosphere. I still like their mid-career albums the best.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone listen to Belle and Sebastians new album? Personally I think its a pretty solid album, yeah its the same old Belle and Sebastian but hey, why change something that's good already? If you go into it with an open mind and don't go to crazy comparing it to their best albums then its great. I'll give it a 7.5/10. 

Favorite tracks:

Come on Sister
Calculating Bimbo


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a respectable album, certainly better than _Dear Catastrophe Waitress_ but nowhere near the pinnacle of _Life Pursuit_. "Write About Love" and "I Want the World to Stop" are classic B&S, though I'm a little disappointed they are back to AM pop again.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 16, 2010)

Some scores:

Sufjan's new album: 8.5
No Age's new album: 8.8
Deeerhunter's new album: 8.6


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2010)

I need to be given a list of all the new albums I need to get ;____;


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2010)

Peter Bjorn and John is pretty good, I don't think they are very popular.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 24, 2010)

Lamb said:


> i need to get caught up with 2010, ya dig?



Have you not listened to anything from this year? It would help to have a more distinct idea of what you need to be informed of.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

Deerhunters new album is pretty good, perhaps not in love with it as much as others but it was well worth the listen. 

Big fan of Sufjan and loved The Age of Adz.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 24, 2010)

Honestly, I found _The Age of Adz_ to be painfully obnoxious.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2010)

Well he was somewhat troubled while making this record.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 25, 2010)

I think this is Deerhunter's best.

_Age of Adz_ is not as outstanding as it could have been, and often it feels like a hodgepodge of Sufjan trademarks (woodwind flourishes of _Illinois_/_Michigan_ juxtaposed with _Enjoy Your Rabbit_ electronics). 

There are some truly brilliant songs. Age of Adz, I Walked, Get Real Get Right... all exceptional. I've noted elsewhere that Too Much sounds far too restrained compared to the live version from his Fall 2009 tour. The choral aspects of the album are breathtaking... and, to me, lend this album a religious aspect unheard from Sufjan beyond early b-sides and _Seven Swans_.

Impossible Soul baffles me. I'm embarrassed by at least half of it. Section 2 is nice, and once he settles into the Too Much reprise (what, 25 minutes in), I was captivated. But the R&B portions sound like... well, like an inferior version of Rafter. We've already had a Rafter album this year. It was good, no need for another.

A few more listens and I'm ready to bump Sufjan up to 8.8-9.0 range, but I don't think he'll breach my top 5.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 25, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Have you not listened to anything from this year? It would help to have a more distinct idea of what you need to be informed of.



Well here's a list of every album I've already gotten this year:

Apollo 18 - _The Violet_*
Apollo Brown - _The Reset_
Arcade Fire - _The Suburbs_
Beach Fossils - _Beach Fossils_
Beach House - _Teen Dream_*
Big Boi - _Sir Lucious Left Foot...The Son of Chico Dusty_*
The Black Keys - _Brothers_*
Blind Guardian - _At the Edge of Time_
Bonobo - _Black Sands_
Broken Bells - _Broken Bells_
Broken Social Scene - _"Forgiveness Rock Record"_
Crystal Castles - _Crystal Castles_
Daughters - _Daughters_*
The Dead Weather - _Sea of Cowards_
Deerhunter - _Halycon Digest_
The Depreciation Guild - _Spirit Youth_*
Dirty Projectors + Björk - _Mount Wittenborg Orca_
Fang Island - _Fang Island_
The Gaslight Anthem - _American Slang_*
Gorillaz - _Plastic Beach_*
Hot Chip - _One Life Stand_*
Jónsi - _Go_
Les Savy Fav - _Root for Ruin_
Liars - _Sisterworld_
Los Campesinos! - _Romance is Boring_*
The Morning Benders - _Big Echo_*
The National - _High Violet_
No Age - _Everything in Between_
of Montreal - _False Priest_
Parenthetical Girls - _Privilege, Pt. I: On Death & Endearments_*
Parenthetical Girls - _Privilege, Pt. II: The Past, Imperfect_*
The Poison Control Center - _Sad Sour Future_*
Portugal. the Man - _American Ghetto_
Powerglove - _Saturday Morning Apocalypse_*
PVT - _Church with No Magic_*
Ratatat - _LP4_
A Silver Mt. Zion - _Kollaps Tradixionales_
Slow Six - _Tomorrow Becomes You_*
Spoon - _Transference_
Sufjan Stevens - _The Age of Adz_*
Sufjan Stevens - _All Delighted People_
A Sunny Day in Glasgow - _Nighttime Rainbows_*
Swans - _My Father Will Guide Me Up a Rope to the Sky_
Ted Leo & the Pharmacists - _The Brutalist Bricks_*
The Thermals - _Personal Life_
Titus Andronicus - _The Monitor_*
Torpeedoh - _Party People_
Vampire Weekend - _Contra_
The Walkmen - _Lisbon_*
Yeasayer - _Odd Blood_
65daysofstatic - _We Were Exploding Anyways_

* the ones I enjoyed most

But seriously, you could have just made suggestions and left it up to me to choose the one I haven't listened to.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 25, 2010)

My apologies, Lamb. These are the ones that immediately come to mind. If you'd like a more comprehensive list, I can post one:

_Innerspeaker_ by Tame Impala
_Are You My Mother?_ by Kathryn Calder 
_Hey There, Stranger_ by A Classic Education
_Break_ by In Grenada


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

> Apollo 18 - The Violet*



Big fan of Apollo 18, absolutely loved Violet.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 30, 2010)

For some odd reason I only just now discovered _The Sea and Cake _. I'm absolutely loving them, the music is just so calm and soothing. Really recommend them if you haven't listened to them already. 

Current favorite song: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wss8OjEC280[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shade (Oct 30, 2010)

Just got a chance to listen to the BSS record from this year and was left unnervingly disappointed.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Big fan of Apollo 18, absolutely loved Violet.



I won't deny it, stole them from a post you posted some time ago, and was absolutely hooked. >__>



Shade said:


> Just got a chance to listen to the BSS record from this year and was left unnervingly disappointed.



I mostly agree, but I can't deny "World Sick", "Texico Bitches", and "Forced to Love" are three of BSS' best songs.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2010)

Came across these guys by chance, already love them:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aljOXegwwIc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amrun (Nov 13, 2010)

Has anyone here even HEARD of Anadivine?


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 13, 2010)

Could anyone recommend me some bands with good female vocalists?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 13, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Could anyone recommend me some bands with good female vocalists?



White Hinterland
Music Go Music
School of Seven Bells
The Joy Formidable
The Kills
Computer Magic
Scanners
My Brightest Diamond
Company of Thieves

These are a few that I'm sure you'll enjoy (they are arbitrarily listed).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 14, 2010)

I was concerned by the first installment of PF's top 100 songs, but they did well with the top 20. 

I was expecting them to put Helicopter over Desire Lines... I was expecting Kanye to be #1... glad I was wrong on both accounts.

I'm surprised they put I Can Change over All I Want, which I presumed would be at worst #3...


----------



## Lamb (Dec 14, 2010)

I was surprised how happy I was with the top 10.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2010)

Which list is this?


----------



## Shade (Dec 14, 2010)

So wait, is the Kanye album _actually _good then?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2010)

Um. _I_ didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2010)

It's a good album.


----------



## On and On (Dec 14, 2010)

The production is fire. Some of the songs are shamelessly.. expected - like Lost in the World.

no matter how you slice it you should hear the album for the production & instrumentals alone. they're incredible.

If you like Kanye or don't give a shit about him personally, you should enjoy the album. If you've been listening to his shit forever you might be bored with it, or if you don't like him as a person I doubt you can like this album.

I liked it. Easily like a 4/5 or 4.5/5.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 14, 2010)

There's no doubt it will be PF's #1 album of 2010, which infuriates me because what else does James Murphy have to do to top that goddamn list?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2010)

Make a better album than Kanye

DOHOHO


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2010)

I really do think Kanye put out a great album, musically wise.  The raps are ok but you never should listen to him for that, the production is top notch and in this one he really does do something big and different that pretty much no one was doing in hip hop and the fact that's he's mainstream and getting air time is the most shocking part.  I don't think it's the best album of the year but at least it's a top quality album.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not sure I agree that the instrumentals are 'incredible', although I can understand what The Comedian said about one's opinion of Kanye. He primarily raps about himself, which can either be enthralling or off-putting depending on your perspective. My assessment of the album isn't as kind as yours though. While the music itself was _generally_ enjoyable, I found the lyrics stale, contrived, and rather banal. I award it a 5.5 out of 10.

And _yes_, Jove, LCD Soundsystem put out a fabulous album this year. I forgot to add it to my list in the Blender. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2010)

I uh honestly don't even listen to any of his lyrics and kinda always zone out.  I find the music top notch though.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't believe the music is compelling enough to compensate for the lack of lyrical skill, which is where we differ, apparently.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 15, 2010)

At least they can't get out of giving Murphy the number 2 spot?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't hate on Big Boi


----------



## Lamb (Dec 16, 2010)

I would hardly consider hating on Big Boi. I'm just pointing out that the top 3 will be 1. Kanye, 2. Big Boi, 3. LCD Soundsystem. The sooner we accept this, the sooner the healing can begin. 

But seriously, an EP is not an album.


----------



## Cowlicks (Dec 16, 2010)

I listen to As Tall As Lions, Arcade Fire, and Kay Kay And His Weathered Underground

am I an indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yet


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 16, 2010)

Not with that corporate garbage you're not.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 16, 2010)

Boskov is correct. Obscurity reigns supreme here.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2010)

Well Arcade Fire was obscure a few years ago (circa 2004) so let the kid slide on that one.


----------



## IBU (Dec 16, 2010)

The thread amuses me. Continue.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, half a point doesn't an indie make.

For every band you want to know about, I want you to take the YPNHOT test:

If you make a thread about them, for ever person that replies knowing about the band, take away one point.  

For every album released that is not in CD-R format, take away one point.

If they have either a Wikipedia or Last.fm page, then take away ten points.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you have lost any points it's completely manufactured, soulless corporate schlock.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2010)

Dr. Boskov has seen the light :']


----------



## Cowlicks (Dec 17, 2010)

>

actually to be honest my friends tell me to stay away from indie kids so i have little idea what goes on with you people

or something

no offense


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 17, 2010)

Terrific.

Absolutely terrific.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 17, 2010)

'You people'? '_You people_'? Such pretension! How dare you address us in such a condescending manner.

On another note, I've just read through Pitchfork's '_50 Best Albums of 2010_' and I hardly know what to say. I find myself agreeing with some of their selections, but to have not even mentioned _Broken Bells_, _Local Natives_, or _The Black Keys_ is simply...simply infuriating.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I don't think Broken Bells really deserves to be put up there, but no Local Natives sucks :[ though I might be biased since they're a local band.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 19, 2010)

I was disappointed by PF overlooking Besnard Lakes, but overall that was a very solid top 20. If they went James Murphy-Deerhunter-Kanye, I would have said it was their best yet.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Well I don't think Broken Bells really deserves to be put up there, but no Local Natives sucks :[ though I might be biased since they're a local band.



I believe they at least 'deserve' a place in the top _fifty_ - certainly before _Sufjan_,_ Wild Nothing_, and _Robyn_. As for _Local Natives_, I'm not entirely sure why they weren't included. They scored rather high.


----------



## Woofie (Dec 20, 2010)

I was a bit disappointed with the lack of Morning Benders, considering Big Echo constituted about 20% of the music I actually liked this year. But yeah, it was an alright list.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2010)

Compile a list of music I should have checked out in twenty ten.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2010)

Warpaint's album The Fool was good, check it out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2011)

New Deerhoof sounds like old Deerhoof.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn, new Decemberists sounds reminiscent of old Decemberists. Bands have gone 2003 in 2011.


----------



## Shade (Jan 13, 2011)

Why the 'damn'? The band released their best records during or close to that year. You make it sound at least better than their last record.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2011)

I mean  Daaaaamn. I'm a pleasantly surprised.

I'm not sure if it's better than _Hazards of Love_. That was a pretty monumental return to form after the dreadful _Crane Wife_.


Though, for Deerhoof, this is a return to form. I didn't like that last album of theirs at _all_.


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 17, 2011)

Shiranui said:


> I believe they at least 'deserve' a place in the top _fifty_ - certainly before _Sufjan_,_ Wild Nothing_, and _Robyn_. As for _Local Natives_, I'm not entirely sure why they weren't included. They scored rather high.



Wild Nothing's Gemini should have been higher, perhaps as high as top 30-20.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 17, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji said:


> Wild Nothing's Gemini should have been higher, perhaps as high as top 30-20.



It's certainly within my favorite thirty of the year, but I disagree with it being placed before Local Natives and Broken Bells.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, just got back from seeing Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin open for Two Door Cinema Club and Tokyo Police Club. Someone Still Loves You were awesome, but played an extremely short set, and only played "Pangea" off of _Broom_, they mostly stuck to _Let It Sway_, but I was content with that. I bought a copy of _Pershing_ and a t-shirt, got my cd signed by two of the members, and they told me if I come to another show, they'd be more than happy to force the other two members to sign it. They were really nice guys, ended up having a long chat about Wheel of Fortune with them. Got accosted by a homeless man who wanted to tell me about the time he saw Pavement play with My Bloody Valentine and Superchunk, and how that was apparently the last show My Bloody Valentine played before their long hiatus. He was a really cool guy. Then went and watched Two Door Cinema Club, they were competent live, but musically did nothing for me. However, the real story lies in Tokyo Police Club. I was truly pleased and surprised that they played only bits and pieces of _Champ_, two songs off of _Elephant Shell_ and almost all of _A Lesson in Crime_. They've redeemed themselves in my eyes. All in all a great show.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 23, 2011)

Ah, that sounds like a splendid show, Lamb. Much to my dismay, my local venue hasn't scheduled an appreciable performance since November (The Morning Benders) although, tonight I may see a band called _Suuns_ [_link_].


----------



## Aurora borealis (Jan 28, 2011)

since the last 2 years i've been heavily into british electronica from the 90's and i absolutely love it when rock bands suddenly take those elements and convert them into their own sound!
for example this track:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBKzPl9CPQE[/YOUTUBE]



got this tune in my head for a while now.
would people still consider this indie?
at least teh W1k3petia told me so!


----------



## Lamb (Jan 31, 2011)

The new Joy Formidable album is amazing. I was a little sad to see they redid four of their old songs, but they're redone well. I'm happy to say I've already pre-ordered my copy and am really hoping to be able to get out to see them when they play Phila


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 1, 2011)

Lamb said:


> The new Joy Formidable album is amazing. I was a little sad to see they redid four of their old songs, but they're redone well. I'm happy to say I've already pre-ordered my copy and am really hoping to be able to get out to see them when they play Phila.



How do you feel about the alteration of _Whirring_?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

I listened to it, it was most excellent.  Thanks for the recommendation.

I checked out Yuck's self titled debut and I really liked it, you guys might dig it


----------



## Shade (Feb 5, 2011)

Do we have any fans of bands like Best Coast and Wavves here? Loved both their recent albums. Can somebody recommend more artists like them?


----------



## Youth (Feb 5, 2011)

Shade said:


> Do we have any fans of bands like Best Coast and Wavves here? Loved both their recent albums. Can somebody recommend more artists like them?



Funny that you mention it, I happened to buy "Crazy For Your" by Best Coast yesterday... their songs are really good, BC's one of my fave bands atm.


----------



## Santo (Feb 13, 2011)

Small Act out of Pittsburgh.

Just trying to get their name out there.


----------



## Shade (Feb 14, 2011)

Arcade Fire win a Grammy for best album. I don't know whether that taints their indieness or credits the Grammys for getting something right.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2011)

Was Kanye not nominated? 



> “Album of the year?” tweeted Rosie O’Donnell. “Never heard of them ever.”



Because thats how the Best album should be judged, if Rosie O Donnell hasn't heard of them then they must not be worthy.

Great Grammy's ruined the last minute of Ready to Start.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1GaZv_yB6c[/YOUTUBE]

This fucking shit has been making me giggle.


----------



## tgre (Feb 14, 2011)

Waiting eagerly for new TMTS (Throw me the Statue)

More people need to give this indie band some love


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 14, 2011)

Shade said:


> Arcade Fire win a Grammy for best album. I don't know whether that taints their indieness or credits the Grammys for getting something right.



Just like the Grammys itself, it means nothing.


If they wanted to get it right, they should have nominated LCD Soundsystem.


----------



## tgre (Feb 14, 2011)

ooh another LCD Soundsystem fan 

I could dance to them all night long


----------



## Shade (Feb 14, 2011)

Sure, there still could've been a better choice, but it's a big step up from some of the other AotY Grammys that have been given out in the past. And there's something quite peculiar about such a mainstream award going to one of the pioneering bands of indie.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess... Grammys have always been worthless, so I'm not too excited, but it is amusing to see the reactions.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 14, 2011)

What's the difference between "Song of the Year" and "Record of the Year"? This mystery was doubly confounded by the fact Lady Antebellum won both.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 14, 2011)

Technically, the "Record" of the year goes to the people responsible for the year's best recording (ie the artist and producers/engineers), and "Song" of the year goes to the literal songwriters. By delineating them like that, it's possible to have two separate songs awarded. For instance, if the "Record of the Year" goes to a cover of an old song. 

The sad thing is, that's the most logical scenario I could come up with, and it's still completely fucking idiotic.


The pitiful, impotent rage over Arcade Fire on the Grammys Facebook page is glorious.


----------



## Shade (Feb 14, 2011)

LOL'd.

I think this one in particular sums up the Grammys, though this one seems to convey the mindset of most people more effectively.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm glad they won over the other terrible albums that were nominated.  

New Radiohead album coming out this Saturday, that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2011)

Since when are Arcade Fire unknown? Silly teenage girls, fuck off and watch trash on MTV.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2011)

Mmmm, plebeian rage.


----------



## Shade (Feb 17, 2011)

Ugh, Pitchfork occasionally has some well-written reviews, but their ratings can be so off, it's frustrating. _Forgiveness Rock Record _with an 8.3 and three points over Stars' _The Five Ghosts_? Really?


----------



## DideeKawaii (Feb 19, 2011)

Shade said:


> Arcade Fire win a Grammy for best album. I don't know whether that taints their indieness or credits the Grammys for getting something right.



I'm from montreal and i met wim quite a few times in bars and various events and he's really a down to earth. He has a great vision of music and they deserved to be celebrated. they help the montreal scene alot so...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2011)

DideeKawaii said:


> I'm from montreal and i met wim quite a few times in bars and various events and he's really a down to earth. He has a great vision of music and they deserved to be celebrated. they help the montreal scene alot so...




He seems that way. I remember watching an interview with him when _Neon Bible_ came out and he seemed really shrewd in the way he could critically analyze his music, or understand how people could criticize it.


Have you ever met Jace Lasek from Besnard Lakes? I got to talk to him for 15 minutes after a show last year, and he was the most gracious fucking guy ever.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm loving The Answering Machine's _Lifeline_.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2011)

> Ugh, Pitchfork occasionally has some well-written reviews, but their ratings can be so off, it's frustrating. Forgiveness Rock Record with an 8.3 and three points over Stars' The Five Ghosts? Really?



I've disliked their ratings for a long time, their reviews can be good but those ratings are too off. I listened to Kanye's new album lately and even though I really liked, where did they get their score from? Did they listen to the album more than once? The lyrics, beats are really repetitive and stale after the initial listen.

And I still hold a grudge from the horrible review they gave to Damien Rice's O. Stale my ass.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2011)

And I think the review of that Damien Rice album is one of the reasons I'll always keep coming back to PF, no matter what balderdash they pull. I'll always have '02-'04.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2011)

> And I think the review of that Damien Rice album is one of the reasons I'll always keep coming back to PF, no matter what balderdash they pull. I'll always have '02-'04.



04 was a great year. Its the year I realised there was music outside of the top 40.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, Pitchfork can have some bad perspectives when it comes to actual ratings, but I try to put that aside and respect how they write around their actual review.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2011)

I like how they often avoid talking about the music much at all--and use words like smokey to describe music.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 12, 2011)

Sleep is smokey.


----------



## Shade (Mar 12, 2011)

New The Pains of Being Pure At Heart has leaked.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 12, 2011)

If you'd be so kind as to rectify my not having of that album, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think our gracious Digital Media overlords would appreciate that, Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 12, 2011)

They ceased to exist when we decimated them three months ago.


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Destroyer's recent album, Kaputt. It came out nearly two months ago... 

I've always had a fondness for Dan Bejar's song writing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got it, I haven't listened to it in full yet. I'm a bit scared off by the yacht rock nature of some of what I've heard...


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 18, 2011)

While I wouldn't call it their best, I'd say I thoroughly enjoyed it as a whole, and the revisiting of Suicide Demo For Kara Walker was particularly interesting for me.  Overall I'd say it's pretty good, and it's definitely very accessible to non-indie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) listeners that you want to show good music, I've discovered.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh I got that album when it first came out.

I really liked it, probably his best work in quite awhile


----------



## Lamb (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to fervently ignore the fact that I dislike the new Okkervil River single, because I can and it's free. :X

However, I will not ignore that the new Pains of Being Pure at Heart album is not something I enjoyed listening to.


----------



## Based (Mar 18, 2011)

Revisiting the old Manchester Orchestra tonight for the first time in a long time.

Any Gay Blades fans?


----------



## Cal Sweatshirt (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone heard Football, etc. ? Their debut album just leaked recently. Really really awesome stuff. They're part of this whole 90s emo 'revival' thing thats been going on this past couple years. Heres an older song:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gas-AfqX82k[/YOUTUBE]
Probably my most favourite song of the year (I know only 3 months have passed but whatever).


----------



## Lamb (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'm trying to make a new playlist of great summer songs of 2011. So far this is all i got. Suggestions? :x


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

That was a great song, that chorus is absolutely fucking awesome. never heard of those guys before.

anyway, here are some of my 2011 summer songs:

Cut Copy - Blink and You'll Miss A Revolution
Link removed
it's not on youtube but oh well. if you aren't singing along to this and feel all happy once the song is over you're crazy! oh, take it from me, oh, take it from me! i'll never get bored of that. D:

Justice - Civilization


----------



## redneuro (Apr 11, 2011)

Last summer I was hit hardest by Tame Impala and Thee Oh Sees

I have no idea for this summer, but whoever wants to recommend things to me is welcome


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2011)

PONYTAIL!!


----------



## Shade (Apr 12, 2011)

New Raveonettes is weak. I'm not liking this trend of disappointing indie releases.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 12, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I'm trying to make a new playlist of great summer songs of 2011. So far this is all i got. Suggestions? :x



- "Lemonade" by _Braids_
- "Ready Or Not" by _Reptar_
- "Bowl Cut" by _DOM_
- "Crystal Clear" by _Opus Orange_
- "Leaving On The Fifth" by _Voxhaul Broadcast_
- "Easy Peasy" by _Ponytail_
- "Skate or Die" by _Big Wave Riders_)
- "Don't Say Oh Well" by _Grouplove_
- "From The Morning Heat" by _Craft Spells_

Yes, I am aware that _Grouplove_ released their EP late last year, but it's such a cheery little tune. I felt obligated to include it. Oh, and I have something to say about the _Big Wave Riders_: the introduction (which lasts a minute) is rather banal, but you'll find it worthwhile to endure it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2011)

Easy Peasy laughs in the face of Glo-Fi and tells them that this is what real Summer music sounds like. 


PS: Apex Manor should be on that list in some manner. Gruff Rhys, too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone heard the Xiu Xiu Deerhoof split? 

Freakin amazing.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 13, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Anyone heard the Xiu Xiu Deerhoof split?



Hmm, no I haven't. Can you post it here?


----------



## IBU (Apr 13, 2011)

I quite like tUne-yArDs new album Whokill.

Does this lower or raise my indie cred level?


----------



## Lamb (Apr 14, 2011)

you know what would make my head asplode? If The Dismemberment Plan were to release a new album. :3


----------



## Gowi (Apr 15, 2011)

I think my head will explode next friday when I see Pixies live, yo.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm jealous >:{


----------



## Shade (Apr 15, 2011)

Re: Summer Songs


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2011)

Not only do I disagree with PF's assessment that TV on the Radio's new album is optimistic, but the 7.7 is too high.

Weird, too; it's an exceedingly positive review with a low number.

But I'm unimpressed. It's a passable album that has shattered the last bit of hope I had that they might one day return to the heights of the Young Liars EP again.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you not enjoy _Dear Science_, Jove? I'd love to read your assessment of the album if that is true, which it seems to be. I'm rather enamored with TV On The Radio, especially after having seen them in concert. I find it intriguing - and quite disheartening - that you do not share my infatuation.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked Dear Science quite a bit. It was in my top 10 of 2008. I'd rank their stuff:

1. Young Liars EP
2. Desperate Youth, Bloodthirsty Babes
3. Dear Science
4. Nine Types of Light
5. Return to Cookie Mountain


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah, _Return to Cookie Mountain_ is the one you least enjoy? I've yet to meet someone who holds that opinion. Would you mind elaborating? I don't mean to start an argument, I simply find this curious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2011)

I find it to be too long and I remember the mixing didn't agree with me. I wasn't impressed, and besides "I Was a Lover" I didn't think the songwriting was there. And, like every post-Young Liars album, there's not enough Tunde.

I think Tunde's voice is the band's best asset, without question. Kip's probably the best songwriter, and Sitek's production in the beginning was legendary, but for me it's all Tunde.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2011)

JUST SAW THAT GERARD SMITH DIED!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2011)

da fuck?  that came out of nowhere


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 20, 2011)

Jove said:


> I find it to be too long and I remember the mixing didn't agree with me. I wasn't impressed, and besides "I Was a Lover" I didn't think the songwriting was there. And, like every post-Young Liars album, there's not enough Tunde. I think Tunde's voice is the band's best asset, without question. Kip's probably the best songwriter, and Sitek's production in the beginning was legendary, but for me it's all Tunde.



Oh, Tunde. He has a delightfully whimsical stage presence and his voice is, as you say, gorgeous. I will forever remember what he said this past weekend (paraphrased):

"Boston, Boston, Boston. I just want to boil you up and pour you over my pancakes."

Have you seen their performance on Letterman?



Parallax said:


> da fuck?  that came out of nowhere



It was announced several weeks ago that he had been diagnosed with lung cancer. So very unfortunate.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm rather enthralled by the latest album from _The Antlers_, which you can listen to in its entirety here.


----------



## Gowi (Apr 27, 2011)

The Antlers have still yet to impress me.

As for less antagonistic news, the Pixies show was fantastic and the opener was pretty solid (more soulful and less harmony-driven Eisley is what they felt like to me).


----------



## Lamb (Apr 27, 2011)

> The Antlers have still yet to impress me.


----------



## Lamb (May 9, 2011)

hey guys, guess who's fallen in the valley of the rock'n'roll dead?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2011)

The Antlers new album does nothing for me so far after one listen.


----------



## Lamb (May 9, 2011)

it's not as powerful as _Hospice_ but I'd say it's on par with their previous efforts. I was a lot faster getting into it than I was _Hospice_.

New Okkervil River is sooo fucking good. Can Will Sheff do no wrong?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2011)

He can't keep his most talented friend in his band.


----------



## Lamb (May 9, 2011)

Meiburg shmeiburg


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2011)

I'm gonna see Okkervil River with Titus Andronicus. 

Also,, can someone give me an indie record this year that beats The Answering Machine's Lifeline? I fucking love the shit out of it.


----------



## Lamb (May 10, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm gonna see Okkervil River with Titus Andronicus.
> 
> Also,, can someone give me an indie record this year that beats The Answering Machine's Lifeline? I fucking love the shit out of it.



Me too. The real question is whether or not you're gonna get to see them with Future Islands as well.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2011)

I didn't think it was a very good album :[


----------



## Lamb (May 10, 2011)

Then you're weird.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 11, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Me too. The real question is whether or not you're gonna get to see them with Future Islands as well.



Future Islands is with them.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Then you're weird.



yeah just a bit


----------



## Shiranui (May 11, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Also, can someone give me an indie record this year that beats The Answering Machine's Lifeline?



These are a few that I've thoroughly enjoyed:

"Dye It Blonde" by _The Smith Westerns_
"Smother" by _Wildbeasts_
"Native Speaker" by _Braids_
"Meet Me At The Muster Station" by _PS I Love You_
"W h o k i l l" by _tUnE-yArDs_


----------



## Ishamael (May 11, 2011)

Native Speaker is so amazing. Definitely one of my favorites this year. 

I liked Burst Apart, not as good as Hospice but still a good album in its own right.


----------



## Shade (May 11, 2011)

I'm a fan of Crystal Castles, and loved their second album, but Robert Smith did wonders for this song:


----------



## Lamb (May 11, 2011)

I liked the original better. :/


----------



## Shade (May 11, 2011)

I'm probably biased because The Cure are one of my top played bands.


----------



## Gowi (May 12, 2011)

I've always felt Crystal Castles were completely awful, personally.


----------



## Ishamael (May 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I liked the original better. :/


That version is just way to robotic, personally it feels emotionless. Robert Smith definitely nails the mood of the song perfectly.


----------



## Lamb (May 16, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I've always felt Crystal Castles were completely awful, personally.


I liked them before when they weren't popular.


Ishamael said:


> That version is just way to robotic, personally it feels emotionless. Robert Smith definitely nails the mood of the song perfectly.



I honestly couldn't disagree more. The highly distorted vocals mixed with the much softer and simpler melodies really create a much more delicate and emotional subtext for the song. Furthermore, I find that the lyrical ambiguity of the original is better at conveying the emotion than Smith's version. Note, I don't actually dislike the Smith version, I just feel it's not as good. Also, Smith did a much better job in his collaboration with 65daysofstatic.


----------



## Satori katsu (May 19, 2011)

The original is actually by a new wave band called Platinum Blonde. The Crystal Castles version is a cover but an amazing cover at that. The version with Robert Smith version is the best out of the two Crystal Castles version. I felt like it stayed true to the original Platinum Blonde version but still had that Crystal Castles touch. Plus everything Robert Smith touches is gold, the man is a legend.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

Best album of 2011 or best album of 2011?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2011)

I dunno. I can't remember the last time I was truly floored by something on Matador.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 12, 2011)

I've yet to render any kind of judgement on the latest release from _Fucked Up_, but, if we're discussing our favorite albums of the year again, I have a few to add to my list:

"Tamer Animals" by _Other Lives_
"Burst Apart "by _The Antlers_
// by _The Psychic Paramount_


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone had the opportunity to listen to "Go Tell Fire To The Mountain" by _Wu Lyf_? I'm smitten with the song We Bros.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 16, 2011)

I've listen to a couple of songs, really addicting for some reason. But the distortion is crazy, while listening to _Concrete Gold_ with the lyrics in front of me I still managed to lose track of what he was saying if I lapsed for a second.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, the lyrics can be difficult to follow at times, but it is extraordinarily infectious music nonetheless.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2011)

Once again, the Black Lips new album is impressive. Very 1965.

New Malajube is also brilliant. This is a great year of understated releases. Nothing landmark, but a lot of depth.


----------



## santanico (Jun 21, 2011)

I've fallen in love with death cab all over again.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 21, 2011)

Jove said:


> Once again, the Black Lips new album is impressive. Very 1965.



I shall purchase it eventually, but there are numerous other albums that I want to familiarize myself with first, and my infatuation with Wu Lyf has prevented me from experiencing new music as of late.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2011)

The progression is nice. Last album was firmly in a lo-fi, 1964-65 garage mold, and this is firmly in the Nuggets-esque 1965-66 vein.

And look at this, PF gave Unknown Mortal Orchestra an 8.1!


----------



## Lamb (Jun 23, 2011)

come on guys, bon iver is at most an 8.8.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

the . rating system befuddles me. Like what's the difference between 8.5 and 8.6


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2011)

It just is. It's better than 8 and a half, not quite 8 and three quarters, but closer to 8 and a half. It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

That's dumb :|


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I listen to the band called Vocalize Breath 5 the 9.

You never heard of them? 

Yeah, that's what I thought. BAMF


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2011)

Alright, roll call.



The albums I've been spinning include new albums by:


Unknown Mortal Orchestra
Black Lips
Com Truise
All Smiles
In Flagranti
Brown Recluse
Jazztronik
Malajube
Raphael Saadiq


I can't believe PF actually reviewed the Brown Recluse album.


Looking forward to new albums by:

Little Dragon
Portugal. the Man
Boston Spaceships
*Fruits Bats*
*Stephen Malkmus and the Jicks*
Beirut
Hella
The Rapture
Blitzen Trapper
*Cymbals Eat Guitars
St. Vincent* 
*Besnard Lakes EP*
Wilco
M83
Real Estate


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

Ice Age
The Joy Formidable 

I usually wait till the end of the year to spin all the new albums of the year since I'm too busy looking into older music.


----------



## Friday (Jul 9, 2011)

Why do people take Pitchfork's reviews to the heart? Surely there are better reviewers out there. There's a lot of criticism given to Pitchfork


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2011)

Because they used to be funny.

Then they started taking their opinions seriously.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Because they used to be funny.
> 
> Then they started taking their opinions seriously.



Exactly. 

People forget that PF actually used to be a lot of fun to read. I'm writing an EE article about that right now, in fact, inspired by the new Amon Tobin record.


And even so, PF is an established critical entity. A band like Brown Recluse being reviewed by them is a great boon for the band. Most negative criticism of PF is reactionary at best.

If you really want a loathesome bunch, read cokemachineglow. I recall years ago when months would pass without a truly positive review from them, and they retain the solipsist tendencies that PF abandoned years ago in favor of boring orthodoxy.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I agree PF used to be pretty decent back in the day and their 10 albums for the most part are pretty good choices.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2011)

I think retro-active 10s are pretty hilarious.  

Though I'm fairly certain there's no intentional humor or irony in that, unfortunately.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

anything retro is serious business


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 9, 2011)

You shouldn't take PF seriously, their a nice way to discover new music but don't prejudge bands or their music based off what PF says of them. 

As to what I've been listening to Wu Lyf, IceAge, and Fleet Foxes (didn't get the chance to listen to the album earlier).


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> anything retro is serious business



I meant more giving bands good but unperfect scores (Neutral Milk Hotel, DJ Shadow) and then after everyone else gives them higher scores, review them and give them 10s.  

It's even more funny when they wait until something gets enough rave reviews on the blogosphere to give an album a rating.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I meant more giving bands good but unperfect scores (Neutral Milk Hotel, DJ Shadow) and then after everyone else gives them higher scores, review them and give them 10s.
> 
> It's even more funny when they wait until something gets enough rave reviews on the blogosphere to give an album a rating.



PF also puts itself squarely above the blogs. Any time they use that word, it's pejorative.

I don't recall them ever changing a score, though, if that's what you mean. I know that they've given reissues of previously reviewed albums significantly higher scores, and that they've adjusted things in their year-end lists (ie, Wilco was a 10 and Interpol was a 9.5, but Interpol was the year-end #1), but I don't recall adjusted scores.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

isn't a reissue with a higher score basically changing the initial score?

especially if it doesn't come with any extra content.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, they didn't amend their scores _technically._

Under the guise of reissue and 'Deluxe' editions, they gave In the Aeroplane Over the Sea an 8.7 at release, and then gave it a perfect score 7 years later--coincidentally when it started becoming a cult hit.  Not sure what the exact score of Endtroducing was, initially, but the "Deluxe" edition is a perfect 10.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, they didn't amend their scores _technically._
> 
> Under the guise of reissue and 'Deluxe' editions, they gave In the Aeroplane Over the Sea an 8.7 at release, and then gave it a perfect score 7 years later--coincidentally when it started becoming a cult hit.  Not sure what the exact score of Endtroducing was, initially, but the "Deluxe" edition is a perfect 10.



But by then they had already bumped it up to #4 in their Top albums of the 90's... they were a part of that cult growth. I don't even think PF reviewed Endtroducing when it first came out.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2011)

IIRC they gave the regular edition a 9.1 and the deluxe a 10.0.

Either way.

I'm going to have to start digging back into this thread and going through some of the albums listed and recommended, since I've been really digging Parklife lately.  Right alongside iTchKung!'s Post World Handbook, mind you, but still.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 10, 2011)

Most Loved Albums:

The Joy Formidable - The Big Roar
Chapel Club - Palaces
PJ Harvey - Let England Shake

Most Loved Songs:

The Boxer Rebellion - "Caught By the Light"
Chapel Club - "White Knight Position"
Oh No Oh My - "Should Not Have Come to This"
Does It Offend You, Yeah? - "The Knife"
The Joy Formidable - "A Heavy Abacus"
The Decemberists - "This Is Why We Fight"

Most Surprising Album

Does It Offend You, Yeah? - Don't Say We Didn't Warn You

Most Disappointing Albums:

Bon Iver - Bon Iver, Bon Iver
Cults - Cults
Mogwai - Hardcore Will Never Die, But You Will

EDIT: I really need to get caught up D:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, either way PF does change it's mind. It's amusing and doesn't bother me because I do it and I've only got one brain to account for, let alone several dozen. 

Which is why I _do_ get a little perplexed when a band I really like gets trashed, and then I notice that every single album of theirs has been reviewed by one person, and that the new one was randomly assigned to someone else.

Beyond like, the Super Furry Animals, not many bands have performed well across the board.


Bon Iver... I haven't heard anything from him that makes me even want to listen to that album. I've tried to talk myself into it. Nothing has worked.

I liked Mogwai quite a bit, but only have listened to it once.

I thought that Decemberists album was a charming record.

I believe Smith Westerns is still in my top 5. I still need to go back and relisten to The Dears, British Sea Power, Destroyer, etc. I haven't even gotten around to Trail of Dead, Oh No Oh My, If By Yes, and others.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 10, 2011)

Jove said:


> Yeah, either way PF does change it's mind. It's amusing and doesn't bother me because I do it and I've only got one brain to account for, let alone several dozen.
> 
> Which is why I _do_ get a little perplexed when a band I really like gets trashed, and then I notice that every single album of theirs has been reviewed by one person, and that the new one was randomly assigned to someone else.
> 
> ...



I forgot about Smith Westerns, that would definitely be on my loved albums, and "Imagine Pt. 3" on my loved tracks.

As for Mogwai, I don't _hate_ the album, but am disappointed by the fact that I didn't feel anything for it. I saw the album title, and got excited because it's definitely my favorite album title of the year, but I couldn't help but feel that the songs were better constructed and more polished than some of Mogwai's shoddier works, but also more emotionally vacant. But then again, I'm also one of those odd Mogwai fans who likes Happy Songs for Happy People more than any other Mogwai album.

Is there gonna be a year when Portugal. the Man don't release an album?

Also, stop reminding me how far I am behind in my indie music!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

I liked the new Bon Iver album :[


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I liked the new Bon Iver album :[


I really liked Calgary but the rest of the album is meh.

I'm so behind it's not even funny. I think the last album where I was up to date was Nicolas Jaar's Space is Only Noise. Since then I've listened to ten or so albums.


----------



## Friday (Jul 13, 2011)

What are some good Bon Iver songs to get me attracted to him? His voice is interesting but I didn't bother giving his latest singles a second listen.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> What are some good Bon Iver songs to get me attracted to him? His voice is interesting but I didn't bother giving his latest singles a second listen.



"Skinny Love"


----------



## Friday (Jul 13, 2011)

I didn't like it, but I ain't giving up. Anything else?

Also, does anyone like The xx? my roommate showed me them earlier this year and I love them


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

Just listened to the Times New Viking album again...


I thought it was a pretty decent record, but I'm enamored with it now, It might sneak into my top 10 at year's end.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2011)

More impressions:

*New Amon Tobin*: Not very engaging. A couple transcendent tracks, but otherwise it is practically musique concr?te. *Jove's Score: √42*

*New In Flagranti:* Dreadfully boring. A numbing sameness, totally unlike their eclectic 2008 album. *Jove's Score: √26*

*New Iceage:* Scarily accomplished for a coterie of babyfaces. Relisten factor is off-the-charts. Filled to the brim with song-of-the-year candidates. The hype was deserved. *Jove's Score: √79* 

*New White Denim:* I used to be intensely interested in this band. Email exchange with the bassist and everything. But they really forced themselves into obscurity. Refusing to sign with a record label in the US (and refusing to sell in CD format) murdered their momentum.

But this is a charming album. I lament James Petrelli's vocals; where is the power? They have this great tool and they aren't using it. Either way, the second half of the album is fucking gear as all hell. *Jove's Score: √76*


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Listen to Bon Iver's latest two times completely through and then tell me it's not the best album of the entire year (so far). I mean the emotions on Holocene are just so raw and it's easily the best song of the year (so far) as well. I mean this entire album as a whole cohesively a very vivid picture. It's a huge statement and it knows exactly what it want's to be. All the songs mesh together and all are worth listening to but a few favorite tracks are Towers, Calgary, and Wash. Give this album a few serious listens and you will realize how amazing it really is.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 20, 2011)

That Amon Tobin review both intrigues and upsets me.

He has a pretty good track record, so I wonder how derivative or deviant it could possibly be.


----------



## Shade (Jul 21, 2011)

Liking the sound of this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never seen that many comments on a Soundcloud. 

Listened to the song.... I think it's safe to say that M83 is still undefeated.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 21, 2011)

Shade said:


> Liking the sound of this.



Such a great teaser Looking forward their next LP.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't really like their last album very much except for the first track

maybe this one will actually be good


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I didn't really like their last album very much except for the first track
> 
> maybe this one will actually be good







Wow, I couldn't disagree more. I thought it was their best.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2011)

Better than Before the Dawn Heals Us?

sorry miss I can't agree.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2011)

I rank them: Saturdays, Dead Cities, and then Before the Dawn.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 21, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Wow, I couldn't disagree more. I thought it was their best.



Not only do I not agree with Parallax, "You, Appearing" is my least favorite song on _Saturday_ :amazed

new song is fucking lovely sounding


----------



## Based (Jul 21, 2011)

Calgary by Bon Iver or The Funeral by Band of Horses.
They have been playing nonstop for the past week or so.

Plus, got the Bon Iver 12" LP.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2011)

The new St. Vincent song...


----------



## IBU (Jul 22, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Wow, I couldn't disagree more. I thought it was their best.



I am afraid I am with Parallax here. Saturdays struck me as quite pedestrian in comparison to Until the Dawn Heals Us and Dead Cities.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2011)

Fine, me and Lamb v. Para and AA. Tornado Tag, in the cage, no disqualifications.


----------



## Shade (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a big fan of _Saturdays_ too, but I can see why some would prefer the older albums; _UTDHS _was somewhat bolder in sound. 

Regardless, M83 know how to put on a damn good live show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2011)

Woah... that Yuck album is incredible.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2011)

How does everyone feel about Morrissey being a gigantic, washed up tool?

I, for one, find it hilarious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, he's not washed up because his albums have remained decent.

It's pretty retro for Mozz, I feel; he's been an insufferable asshole about his vegetarianism his entire career. This is just yet another outrageous comment.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Woah... that Yuck album is incredible.



you listened to it?

It's pretty great one of my favorites this year so far.

Shoegaze making a comeback.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

What did Morrissey say this time?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2011)

He's capitalizing on the Olso tragedy to tell everyone, once again, that he's a Vegan and everyone else is stupid.  Classy stuff, you know.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, no murder has been more brutal than the way Time has killed His Face. I've yet to see one picture in an article related to this where he doesn't look like he's in his 70's.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How does everyone feel about Morrissey being a gigantic, washed up tool?
> 
> I, for one, find it hilarious.



Varg Vikernes' comments were much more hilarious. I think Morrissey started feeling people forgot that he's one of musics biggest jerks.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Varg Vikernes' comments were much more hilarious. I think Morrissey started feeling people forgot that he's one of musics biggest jerks.



I think Varg knows that everyone thinks he's an asshole.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 31, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How does everyone feel about Morrissey being a gigantic, washed up tool?
> 
> I, for one, find it hilarious.



it reminded me of this girl i know who, for no fathomable reason, believes that KFC rape their chickens

in any case, i resent his labelling it 'Kentucky Fried Shit', as it is delicious


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2011)

I really like Vs and Signals, Calls and Marches by Mission of Burma, but I'm wary of the decade break between Vs and their new albums.  Is it worth getting?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 12, 2011)

In fully disclosure, I haven't heard them. And it's very bizarre to consider the band without Martin Swope.


That said, the reviews have been overwhelmingly positive. especially for ONoffON.


----------



## Friday (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone like Th Xx? I feel like I've made this post before, but can't recall


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan, but I'm pretty sure some around here are. I think Lamb likes them.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 13, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm not a fan, but I'm pretty sure some around here are. I think Lamb likes them.



I've never even listened to them. :/


----------



## Mozq (Aug 13, 2011)

I've always hated mainstream music..


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm sure you have.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 13, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm sure you have.



Indeed.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2011)

Where do I start with Beat Happening?

I've only heard flecks of the music, so I'd rather just go for it.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Where do I start with Beat Happening?
> 
> I've only heard flecks of the music, so I'd rather just go for it.



Jamboree  .


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2011)

I trust you.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 15, 2011)

My recent obsession, Pat Grossi (known as _Active Child_) has generously provided us with a stream of his gorgeous first effort, _You Are All I See_  [_link_]. I encourage you all to listen to it. It's brilliant.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Where do I start with Beat Happening?
> 
> I've only heard flecks of the music, so I'd rather just go for it.



Jamboree is a safe start

I just started with their first album and made my way through their discography.  It was fun times.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Jamboree is a safe start
> 
> I just started with their first album and made my way through their discography.  It was fun times.



I mainly suggested it because it's a good standard and it's only 20 minutes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2011)

LIKE EVERY ALBUM SHOULD BE


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> LIKE EVERY ALBUM SHOULD BE



You make me sick.


----------



## Snickers (Aug 21, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How does everyone feel about Morrissey being a gigantic, washed up tool?
> 
> I, for one, find it hilarious.



Morrissey can revert to Buddhism and become a pro-jihad activist whilst living in Vatican City and he still would not have (negatively) compensated  for his awesomeness in the 80's. 

Blasphemy imo.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 21, 2011)

Pfffffff...

That was all residual Marr awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2011)

Snickers said:


> Morrissey can revert to Buddhism and become a pro-jihad activist whilst living in Vatican City and he still would not have (negatively) compensated  for his awesomeness in the 80's.
> 
> Blasphemy imo.



Being an asshole doesn't preclude one from making good music (I'd go so far as to see correlation), but he's an ass nonetheless--mostly attention-seeking stunts, which are more sad than shocking, though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 22, 2011)

Albums:

Ty Segall: fantastic.

Fruit Bats: will they ever live up to the promise of "Lives of Crime?"

Fucked Up: brilliant, but far too long.

Braids: terrible.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 22, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Albums:
> 
> Ty Segall: fantastic.
> 
> ...



I think it should be illegal for there to be a band called Braids, when we already have Braid. 

Agree about Fucked Up a whole bunch. That said, listening to it as if it were four brilliant EPs works for me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, I meant Braid. 

That EP is awful.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 23, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Oh, I meant Braid.
> 
> That EP is awful.



I don't doubt it. I feel like they'd probably have trouble transitioning from being the pinnacle of 90's emo, to being at all relevant in today's musical economy.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

Told you the new Fucked Up album was great


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah but... goddamn, 74 minutes. 


God, and M83 is dropping a double album. 


Anyway, today I listened to:


The Submarines: I love them and their music makes me happy.

Parts & Labor: I'm not sure I like it as much as the last album, but it's a really great record.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Yeah but... goddamn, 74 minutes.
> 
> 
> God, and M83 is dropping a double album.
> ...



I loved _Receivers_; is it worth checking out?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh God yes. It doesn't have a "Little Ones," but it's fantastic.


AND BRIEF!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Oh God yes. It doesn't have a "Little Ones," but it's fantastic.
> 
> 
> *AND BRIEF*!



SON OF A BITCH

Gonna grab it, though.


Also, I'm _really_ enjoying Cursive's _Happy Hollow_ and _The Ugly Organ_; which direction should I go next?  Or, at all?


----------



## Lamb (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> SON OF A BITCH
> 
> Gonna grab it, though.
> 
> ...



As a person who personally feels that _Happy Hollow_ and _The Ugly Organ_ are Cursive's first truly weak albums, I'd suggest only getting _8 Teeth to Eat You_, as it is still cello emo. The stuff of theirs I love is more on the generic emo side. :x



Ms. Jove said:


> Yeah but... goddamn, 74 minutes.
> 
> 
> God, and M83 is dropping a double album.
> ...



Gah, I love The Submarines new album. "Fire" is definitely one of the best singles released this year. Probs would be high on my songs of the year list, if I didn't find such lists too scary.

@M83: it's a damn shame, I was hoping they could possibly make an album of the year, but now I'll never sit all the way through it. 

As for new albums I've heard recenty:

Funeral Party: I thought dance-punk was supposed to be danceable, this was mostly generic post-punk revival. Not bad, but not mind-blowingly good either. "Finale" is a nice song.

Esben & the Witch: Absolutely amazing.

Gotye: I'm on the fence about this one.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2011)

I see.

Any news on their most recent?

I'll probably just go from the beginning and see how it goes, but I'm not banking on the generic emo side of their music grabbing me too much.


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey havent really checked out this genre but been surprise that I be like this song a lot. Is this a Indie song? and I am wondering there anymore like this? And i also do like Broken Social Scene if its consider Indie....


----------



## Lamb (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I see.
> 
> Any news on their most recent?
> 
> I'll probably just go from the beginning and see how it goes, but I'm not banking on the generic emo side of their music grabbing me too much.



I doubt you'll like the most recent. I don't know how to describe it. It's not experimental at all, even less so than their early efforts. It's mostly just kinda boring. A bunch of songs of Tim Kasher complaining about his love life, without his usual allusions to religion, over forgettable music. It's definitely their worst album.

And I shouldn't call their stuff "generic" emo. It has a certain math rock edge to it, and they're definitely a lot more into Fugazi than a lot of their contemporaries. I just wouldn't expect much in the way of experimentation. That said, _Domestica_ really is an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2011)

Heh, well, your words, not mine.  And from what I've heard, I'll probably like it; I just have knack for gravitating towards unusual stuff is all.  

I really like the 8 Teeth to Eat You split, btw.

Also, Lamb, since I know you're a fan:

Interested in the Angelic Process demo compilation?  It started floating around the internet a few days ago, and I wasn't sure if you had it.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Heh, well, your words, not mine.  And from what I've heard, I'll probably like it; I just have knack for gravitating towards unusual stuff is all.
> 
> I really like the 8 Teeth to Eat You split, btw.
> 
> ...



I didn't even know this existed. I need it!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2011)

Check your rep, Lambu.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 1, 2011)

Lamb said:


> M83: it's a damn shame, I was hoping they could possibly make an album of the year, but now I'll never sit all the way through it.



I don't understand this objection. _Hurry Up, We're Dreaming_ is 72 minutes long, which is a mere 12 minutes longer than _Before The Dawn Heals Us_. It shouldn't be too onerous to explore this album. 

"Intro _(Featuring Zola Jesus)"_ | M83


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 1, 2011)

If I can sit through Bongripper then Lamb can sit through M83's latest.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so proud of Lamb. 

Nothing over 40! Nothing over 40!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2011)

that's terrible 

booooooo


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 1, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Nothing over 40! Nothing over 40!



Wasn't there a conversation that ended recently with you expressing your adoration for _Saturdays = Youth_?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 1, 2011)

Shiranui said:


> I don't understand this objection. _Hurry Up, We're Dreaming_ is 72 minutes long, which is a mere 12 minutes longer than _Before The Dawn Heals Us_. It shouldn't be too onerous to explore this album.
> 
> "Intro _(Featuring Zola Jesus)"_ | M83



But see, M83 are exasperating a problem all of their albums have. They're too damn long! With a double album, Gonzalez is just admitting, he had enough material to make two albums, he just feels like releasing them as one.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 1, 2011)

Lamb said:


> But see, M83 are exasperating a problem all of their albums have. They're too damn long!



One could argue that they have solved ? or attempted to solve ? this apparent issue by offering two palatably brief albums, which are appreciable in their own regard, but are cohesive and complimentary. It seems like a fair compromise.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2011)

A great album is never too long

if an album is too long then it's not good

:|


----------



## Lamb (Sep 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> A great album is never too long
> 
> if an album is too long then it's not good
> 
> :|



That's not even true. If an album is too long, it detracts from the overall enjoyment of said album, but if the album is great, it can be considered too long.

For instance, _Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven_ or _69 Love Songs_, both albums have almost no flaws in just sheer musicianship and song craft; however, (at least for me) it's rare that I'm willing to just sit through the entire album of either.

Look, the standard time of 40-50 minutes is a gold standard because it's reflexive of the amount of free time we as humans are willing and able to give over to one album.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2011)

It may be ideal or convenient for an album to be of that length, but it seems unwise to lament a product before it's released (and for something so trivial!).


----------



## Lamb (Sep 2, 2011)

Shiranui said:


> It may be ideal or convenient for an album to be of that length, but it seems unwise to lament a product before it's released (and for something so trivial!).



If you wanna avoid let down, always expect the worst.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2011)

40-50 minutes?

I keep seeing you guys get indie-boners over albums hovering just over 30.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2011)

40-50 minutes is a solid standard

but if an album is great an goes over an hour I never go oh man that was great I wish it was shorter


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2011)

Speaking of 30 minute albums... that Poison Control Center album...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2011)

at that point that's an EP


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 3, 2011)

So I'm actually really enjoying Hurry Up, We're Dreaming right now. Sure it's long, but that doesn't really bother me. I suppose I've always had an odd fascination with long albums/songs. I can go ahead and pimp the whole thing if anyone is interested/doesn't already have it by now.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> at that point that's an EP


that's up to the band.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 4, 2011)

New Blitzen Trapper is pretty good... it is the same album as all the others, however.


I'm a little sad that the electronics and wildness of Wild Mountain Nation has eroded.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone thought of compiling a Best Of thread for the first half of 2011? I think it would be pretty interesting to hear everyone's opinions as we narrow it down. 

Then again I've fallen behind in my indie music lately and I've got a lot of good albums waiting in my library that I still haven't devoted enough time to listening to all the way through...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2011)

I know Jove will.

Jove has a huge 'Best of' list fetish. 

I enjoy them, too, but it won't really be too exciting without much input form multiple opinions.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2011)

I usually do like a top ten of the year kinda list

but its more about all the albums I listened to over the year not just indie music.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, that's what I mean.

I usually do a Best of 20xx and then a Best Albums I listened to this year list.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 5, 2011)

Bad Milk said:


> Has anyone thought of compiling a Best Of thread for the first half of 2011? I think it would be pretty interesting to hear everyone's opinions as we narrow it down.
> 
> Then again I've fallen behind in my indie music lately and I've got a lot of good albums waiting in my library that I still haven't devoted enough time to listening to all the way through...


PF did a best first half of 2011 list 

Personally I haven't listened to enough albums to do that kind of list. Hopefully I'll have listened to some more stuff by the end of the year.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 6, 2011)

So how do you guys feel about Tunnel Blanket? I was considering pimping it if no one else has already. Regrettably, I missed TWDY when they came to town back in June, bringing the count of missing their live show to three times in a row.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 8, 2011)

Anybody get a chance to listen to the new Girls album? Personally I think it's great. Favorite tracks are _Honey Bunny_, _Alex_, _Saying I Love You_, and _Jamie Marie_.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 8, 2011)

I've only heard a few of the new tracks (Vomit, Saying I love You, and Alex), but what I have heard has impressed me.  I'll have to give the whole thing a good listen before I cast judgement on it either way.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 11, 2011)

Relistening to _Get Guilty_, it's a lot better than I even ever gave it credit for.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Relistening to _Get Guilty_, it's a lot better than I even ever gave it credit for.



Totally. Songs from that album are always popping up on my shuffle... maybe we just couldn't get over the first album, because GG really is a great song cycle.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 12, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Totally. Songs from that album are always popping up on my shuffle... maybe we just couldn't get over the first album, because GG really is a great song cycle.



I feel like _Get Guilty_'s only flaw is that it does have some pretty jarringly bad songs that disrupt the flow of the album. But stuff like "All of My Days and All of My Days Off" should be legit indie anthems.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 14, 2011)

Trying The Radio Department's _Clinging to a Scheme_.

Still digesting it, but not really sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2011)

That Ariel Pink supposed 9/11 song is fucking amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

new Ariel Pink album?

where?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2011)

If "By Your Hand" is any indicator of what we can expect from the new Los Campesinos! album, _Hello Sadness_ is gonna be shortlisted for album of the year.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

cool I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Shade (Sep 17, 2011)

This might just be my favourite M83 album to date.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 21, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted or not


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2011)

Would Silversun Pickups count as indie? 



If so, then I can post here that they are FUCKING AWESOME 

If not, then nvm


----------



## pfft (Sep 23, 2011)

^ no not at all.


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 24, 2011)

Just listened to The Answering Machine's _Lifeline_. These guys need more press.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 27, 2011)

currently adoring:

gotye

also got kimbra's album (she is singing on somebody that i used to know) and it is pretty damn sweet.

what other best indies am i missing from this year?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 27, 2011)

And then _Nevermind_ got a 10.0, but no best new reissue.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

wait what?

that makes no sense?

Did the Pink Floyd reissue win out?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> currently adoring:
> 
> gotye
> 
> ...



Of the albums I've heard this year (which has admittedly been less than it should be) these are the albums that struck me:

St. Vincent's _Strange Mercy_
Poison Control Center's _Stranger Ballet_
The Joy Formidable's _The Big Roar_
Timber Timbre's _Creep On Creepin' On_
Smith Western's _Dye It Blonde_
Esben and the Witch's _Violet Cries_
Chapel Club's _Palace_
Does It Offend You Yeah?'s _Don't Say We Didn't Warn You_
PJ Harvey's _Let England Shake_


----------



## Lamb (Sep 28, 2011)

Also, I tried sitting through the new M83 album. Was less than enamored with it, none of the songs offend me, but most of them are unmemorable.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 10, 2011)

NEW FUTURE ISLANDS! 

and 3 songs in, and it's fantastic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 10, 2011)

I liked the new Cymbals Eat Guitars. The first song of it is mammoth.

Mikal Cronin album is fantastic.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBmedWBexHI[/YOUTUBE]
She's fucking perfect.

Fell in love with Beirut recently, where have they been all my life?


----------



## Owl (Nov 15, 2011)

Man these guys are amazing, check out their album Curse Our Love.

Meanwhile, why not watch a video from the said album?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3dNUdlUXVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shade (Nov 29, 2011)

New Joy Formidable:


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Just listened to The Answering Machine's _Lifeline_. These guys need more press.



Damn straight they do. One of my favorite albums of the year.


----------



## Vasco (Nov 29, 2011)

does this count as indie?
does anything count as indie?
does india count as indie?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmsr_rWksOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2011)

Who really knows with Martial Industrial?


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 29, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> Damn straight they do. One of my favorite albums of the year.


It's a shame they've already broken up. I'll agree that it's also one of my favorite albums this year.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> It's a shame they've already broken up. I'll agree that it's also one of my favorite albums this year.



They split up?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2011)

I really want another Brasstronaut album.


----------



## Shade (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Did you already get _Opportunity EP_?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2011)

I think all I have is the debut album.


----------



## Shade (Dec 10, 2011)

You can get it free off their website. It's just two songs and a remix, but maybe it'll suffice until we get news of a follow-up.


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2011)

I want to get into indie music. Can someone possibly recommend me a starting point of where to explore?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2011)

have you listened to any before?  it's kinda hard to just point people in a general direction.


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2011)

Parallax said:


> have you listened to any before?  it's kinda hard to just point people in a general direction.



I've listened to Circa Survive, Death Cab For Cutie, MGMT, and GYBE! 

I prefer the Death Cab/Circa sounds overall. I don't really know how to give you my mindset since this is the first time I'm really delving into indie, but if you can get what I mean, then..


----------



## Owl (Dec 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I've listened to Circa Survive, Death Cab For Cutie, MGMT, and GYBE!
> 
> I prefer the Death Cab/Circa sounds overall. I don't really know how to give you my mindset since this is the first time I'm really delving into indie, but if you can get what I mean, then..



"Indie" is such a vague term and it's not a music genre. Circa Survive, Death Cab For Cutie, and MGMT are not independent bands...anymore.


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh I see


----------



## Owl (Dec 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh I see



Well, those bands are good though. I've seen MGMT play live twice before, and I must say that it was a good show.

Try Jack White's "new" band, it's called The Dead Weather


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2011)

I swear Jack White has his hands in everything 

Will do though. Do they sound like the White Stripes or their own thing?


----------



## Owl (Dec 17, 2011)

That's the only down side. The band sounds a little like The White Stripes, but you'll have to decide for yourself.


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2011)

Alright, I'll check them out, see what they've got.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

You should try to listen to Built to Spill's Keep it Like a Secret and Perfect From Now On


----------



## Table (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't even know what constitutes as indie music, but I'll post this here because my friend showed it to me a few months ago and I still can't stop watching it.  Such a good music video:


[YOUTUBE]9yAxIdkF2Qo[/YOUTUBE]

And of course, posting it because I love Fleet Foxes and Sean Pecknold.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2011)

No matter how well known they are, they're still on Sub Pop. Indie.


----------



## Table (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't keep genres straight.  Because doesn't indie technically mean the album or whatever is produced by an independent record label?  But then what about bands who fall in the genre of indie but are signed by big labels?  Or what about bands that don't 'sound' indie but are on independent labels, like anti-flag was for a while (are they still? I don't knowwww).

I know if I posted some jrock 'indies' bands in this thread I'd be lynched!

I don't even know what I'm saying 

I haven't slept in 48 hours.  I just saved a bird and drove it over an hour to the hospital.


I don't remember the last time I ate.






On topic: Fleet Foxes = pleasant listening/viewing material.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2012)

The self titled Bon Iver album is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Owl (Jan 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> The self titled Bon Iver album is fucking brilliant.



I thought it was monotonous. Some songs are alright, nonetheless.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree his voice doesn't seem to change much between tracks however it still doesnt hurt the overall quality of the album.


----------



## Owl (Jan 12, 2012)

To be honest, I think pitchfork made a mistake by choosing Bon Iver as their top album of 2011. On the other hand, Sun and Shade by Woods should have been a better pick.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2012)

Well certainly not album of the year just one of. Haven't listened to those however I thought Kaputt was a better album myself.


----------



## Owl (Jan 12, 2012)

I've only heard the original nine songs. But yes, it was pretty good, I like how they mixed jazz with soft rock.

Is it just me? Or Neon Indian's debut album is a lot better than the recent one?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought PF did a great job last year. I'm disappointed in them for excluding Times New Viking, Malajube, and Mikal Cronin.

I thought Yuck should have made the proper top 50, too.


----------



## Owl (Jan 14, 2012)

Times New Viking's most recent album did not impress me at all. I'm not really certain why, perhaps I discriminate against short songs.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Your best ALBUM of 2011?


----------



## Owl (Jan 14, 2012)

By that, am I the one that's being asked?


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Everyone is asked but mostly you.


----------



## Owl (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought I posted it already.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2012)

Sun and Shade by woods?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

Cloud Nothings released a new album

and it's spectacular.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> You should try to listen to Built to Spill's Keep it Like a Secret and Perfect From Now On



Hey Parallax, I've been out of the indie loop for about a year now (which I realize is a l millenia in indie time). Going from a schooprimarily known for it's art program to suburbia can do that.

But I was wondering if my fellow comics guy would help a brother out?

I guess I'll start by just throwing out a bunch of bands I currently/used to listen to:

Neutral Milk Hotel
Band Of Horses (mainly their southernish sounding stuff)
Calexico
Built to Spill
Circulatory System
Blind Pilot
Phoenix (not so much their latest)
Okkervil River
Two Door Cinema Club
The Extra Glenns
The National
Bon Iver (need to get his post debut stuff)

Any recommendations?

EDIT: I'll be sure to check out cloud nothings.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 25, 2012)

I see Elephant Six stuff, but Olivia Tremor Control is not there.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hey Parallax, I've been out of the indie loop for about a year now (which I realize is a l millenia in indie time). Going from a schooprimarily known for it's art program to suburbia can do that.
> 
> But I was wondering if my fellow comics guy would help a brother out?
> 
> ...



Can I suggest things? or is it for comic guys only? D:

if I can:

*Frontier Ruckus*
(Alt-country, exists somewhere between Okkervil River and The Mountain Goats)












*Women*
(Post-Punk not too far removed from the likes of The National)












*Starfucker*
(Really light and poppy dance music)












*Chapel Club*
(Not tr00 indie, dancey, shoegaze and post-punk)












*Miami Horror*
(Not tr00 indie, awesome synth pop, disco)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guy 



Ms. Jove said:


> I see Elephant Six stuff, but Olivia Tremor Control is not there.



Ha my bad, they're pretty awesome too. And beulah's okay.


----------



## Salem (Feb 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I've been out of the indie loop for about a year now...



Here are a few albums from 2011 that I think you'll enjoy:

Go Tell Fire To The Mountain by _WU LYF_
Dye It Blonde by _Smith Westerns_
Smoke Ring For My Halo by _Kurt Vile_
Diamond Mine by _King Creosote & Jon Hopkins_
Yuck by _Yuck_
Mikal Cronin by _Mikal Cronin_


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2012)

James Vincent Mcmorrow - Early In The Morning. 

This was my favourite album of 2011 actually.


----------



## Shade (Feb 27, 2012)

Been enjoying fun. lately.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 27, 2012)

To be honest, I don't get genres because my usual method is to listen to whatever I find and figure out whether I like it or not. I only found out I liked Indie after I googled the bands I liked and read about them on Wikipedia. XD Oh well, guess I'll be visiting this thread a lot.


----------



## illyana (Feb 28, 2012)

Shade said:


> Been enjoying fun. lately.



The Gambler will be my wedding song. idgaf.


----------



## Owl (Mar 2, 2012)

Neutral Milk Hotel still amuses me. The album Aeroplane Over The Sea is a timeless classic.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 3, 2012)

Owl Triangle said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel still amuses me. The album Aeroplane Over The Sea is a timeless classic.



I dunno why, a dude releasing two albums that have, with time, become defining pieces for 90's indie folk. Lead-singer then goes batshit and has a complete emotional breakdown. And all the world /mu/ will talk about is whether or not it's a potato and whether Mangum really loves Jesus Christ.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2012)

5.6 for the new White Rabbits, PF?


----------



## Salem (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm fully capable of appreciating the aesthetics of Animal Collective, but I'm having a difficult time getting into _Merriweather Post Pavilion_. There's something so strikingly juvenile about it that makes it hard to take seriously. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually haven't listened to Animal Collective much (not Kvlt enough, clearly), but not everything needs to _be_ serious, nor taken seriously.  Honestly, we have enough serious music as it is.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone here listen to Anais Mitchell album Young Man in America?


----------



## Salem (Mar 14, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I actually haven't listened to Animal Collective much (not Kvlt enough, clearly), but not everything needs to _be_ serious, nor taken seriously.  Honestly, we have enough serious music as it is.



The conception I had of the album was probably ill-conceived. I was led to believe that it would be similar to _Music Has The Right To Children_ by Boards of Canada (which makes me wonder if the people who recommended Animal Collective to me had ever listened to Boards of Canada).

I'll try listening to it again.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, what?

AC is something like quirky Art Pop and BoC is some kind of ambient hip hop/trip hop project.


----------



## Salem (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea what they were thinking, but suffice it to say I was pretty disappointed (and confused) when "In The Flowers" started playing.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I certainly like BoC more than AC but that's a silly comparison.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2012)

You like BoC more than AC?  Really?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2012)

Openly and unashamedly.


----------



## Salem (Mar 14, 2012)

From what little I've heard from Animal Collective, I also prefer Boards of Canada.


----------



## Salem (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anyone listened to the new Perfume Genius album? It's quite devastating—comparable to _Seven Swans_, _Hospice_, and _For Emma, Forever Ago_.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2012)

I liked it a lot, I don't think it's as good as Hospice or even Seven Swans but it sure was lovely.


----------



## Shade (Mar 15, 2012)

Jake Gyllenhaal will fuck you up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh bloody hell, I'm not even going to debate AC vs. BoC...


BUT

_MMP_ is an overrated album and _Strawberry Jam_ is clearly their best record.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2012)

more like Feels.


----------



## Salem (Mar 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I liked it a lot, I don't think it's as good as Hospice or even Seven Swans but it sure was lovely.



I agree. Emotionally and stylistically it's similar to both of those albums, but it isn't a proper substitute for either.


----------



## Owl (Mar 16, 2012)

You can't compare Animal Collective to Boards of Canada (or vice versa).


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 17, 2012)

Numinous said:


> Has anyone listened to the new Perfume Genius album? It's quite devastating?comparable to _Seven Swans_, _Hospice_, and _For Emma, Forever Ago_.



Could someone send this to me. I need good soul crushing music if I am to dig a deep enough hole to climb out of.


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 17, 2012)

So yeah, if you listen to indie in this thread and have not experienced the sheer greatness of alternative is getting neg'd with Yami stuff.

And I'm dead fucking serious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2012)

The fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Xell (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't stop laughing..


----------



## Lamb (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys how is it going.
I'm fine thanks.

So I'm listening to the new The Shins album and find it fairly boring.


----------



## Owl (Mar 27, 2012)

Wait what, The Shins are an indie band!?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 27, 2012)

Owl Triangle said:


> Wait what, The Shins are an indie band!?



Well, um, I guess if we're being technical, no, they're on a major label. But they used to be, and possibly still are, darlings of the indie scene, especially for _Chutes Too Narrow_, which is brilliant.


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Mar 29, 2012)

Go and listen to the Tuneyards. Amazing band.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2012)

God damn do I love the new White Rabbits album.


----------



## Owl (Mar 30, 2012)

Tuneyards is alright, I went to one of their shows where they played with MGMT.


----------



## Toto y Moi (Mar 30, 2012)

can someone explain to me why girls is a good band

p4k rides chris owens junk like he's jesus


----------



## Lamb (Mar 30, 2012)

Toto y Moi said:


> can someone explain to me why girls is a good band
> 
> p4k rides chris owens junk like he's jesus



They're a good band because they make exquisite pop music. :/


----------



## Owl (Mar 31, 2012)

Toto y Moi said:


> can someone explain to me why girls is a good band
> 
> p4k rides chris owens junk like he's jesus



Their songs are mellow but catchy at the same time.


----------



## Kue (Mar 31, 2012)

Numinous said:


> Has anyone listened to the new Perfume Genius album? It's quite devastating?comparable to _Seven Swans_, _Hospice_, and _For Emma, Forever Ago_.



Yes I have.  Loved every minute of it.


----------



## Xell (Mar 31, 2012)

Toto y Moi said:


> can someone explain to me why girls is a good band
> 
> p4k rides chris owens junk like he's jesus



Their first album was perfect, catchy, summery pop, with lots of various influences in tact such as the Phil Spector wall of noise thing and the Mid 80s - Early 90s Noise Rock / Shoegaze(?). It was very nice on the ears. 

P4k rides Chris Owens' junk because he has a good idea of what makes a decent pop song. 

P.S. Please work on the next HxH comparison plx. Much love. xx


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm also disappointed in the new Shins album.Too bland and quickly forgotten. I expected to find some gems like "Sea Legs" or "Saint Simon"... Guess not.


----------



## Owl (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm surprised that none of you listens to Shpongle.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 1, 2012)

Owl Triangle said:


> I'm surprised that none of you listens to Shpongle.



We                       don't?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2012)

Jove _wouldn't_.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone gotten the new La Sera album yet?  I'm not sure whether I enjoy it or not.  It's got a couple catchy songs but I don't think my ears have gotten used to it and absorbed it yet.


----------



## Salem (Apr 6, 2012)

Apparently My Bloody Valentine is recording a new album. I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2012)

A new MBV album?


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Kevin Shields has been saying this for a couple years now.


----------



## Inertia (Apr 6, 2012)

Numinous said:


> Apparently My Bloody Valentine is recording a new album. I'm not sure how I feel about this.


Hopefully they don't rehash their old sound too much.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2012)

Old sound ftw.


----------



## Inertia (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, and a new album means tour dates! I've never seen MBV live, so hopefully this year will change that!


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh shit, you are right!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't care about the idea of a new album since it's been over 20 years since an album

but the idea of them touring again is fucking awesome oh god I can't wait.


----------



## Salem (Apr 6, 2012)

Xell said:


> I'm pretty sure Kevin Shields has been saying this for a couple years now.



In a recent interview, he said "" and that the album was written in the 90s as an immediate follow-up to _Loveless_.


----------



## Inertia (Apr 6, 2012)

Numinous said:


> In a recent interview, he said "" and that the album was written in the 90s as an immediate follow-up to _Loveless_.


I can see some good potential since this new album was initiated right after Loveless. I wonder how far they got when starting this album during the 90s.


----------



## Xell (Apr 7, 2012)

Numinous said:


> In a recent interview, he said "" and that the album was written in the 90s as an immediate follow-up to _Loveless_.



It's more believable since the Isn't Anything and Loveless remasters have finally got a release date of May time, along with a Compilation of their EPs from 1988-1991, but I'm still going to remain sceptical until it's on the store shelves! Kevin Shields might be a genius, but he's also a (brilliant) lazy bastard!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2012)

Compilation of EP's?!?!

Does this mean Tremolo and You Made Me Realize will finally be easy to obtain?!?!


----------



## Xell (Apr 7, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Compilation of EP's?!?!
> 
> Does this mean Tremolo and You Made Me Realize will finally be easy to obtain?!?!



Looks like it.



> We are very proud to announce the re-mastered versions of Loveless and Isn't Anything are due for release on Monday 7th May.
> 
> We will also be releaseing a brand new compilation, EP's 1988-1991, which will include the 4 EP's from that period, plus other rare and previously unreleased tracks. Stay tuned for more.... MBV.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2012)

ffffffffffffffff yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Owl (Apr 8, 2012)

Numinous said:


> Apparently My Bloody Valentine is recording a new album. I'm not sure how I feel about this.



Sounds peculiar.


----------



## Shade (Apr 16, 2012)

LOVE the new Beach House.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2012)

yes yes

it's so good


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn Jason Pierce, where has this album been all your life?


----------



## Salem (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a question for fans of Swans. I've recently become obsessed with _My Father Will Guide Me up a Rope to the Sky_. What other albums by them would you recommend?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2012)

Numinous said:


> I have a question for fans of Swans. I've recently become obsessed with _My Father Will Guide Me up a Rope to the Sky_. What other albums by them would you recommend?



Possibly White Light from the Mouth of Infinity.

Perhaps some of the stuff with Jarboe.

Swans changes so much (and drastically at that) it's hard to say, honestly.  Probably more of the later-era Swans, ergo the softer, folkier side of 'em.


----------



## Salem (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you, I'll give it a listen.

How do you feel about them releasing a two-hour double LP later this year?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel awesome about it.

Though someone, who no longer posts here, actually has interviews Gira and has the limited Live LP they gave out.  He got it signed as well. That I envy.


----------



## Salem (Apr 17, 2012)

That's incredible.

Based on my experience with _My Father Will Guide Me Up a Rope to the Sky_ I have high expectations for _The Seer_, but I'm apprehensive to anticipate music from artists who have already established themselves as brilliant musicians. I feel similarly about Beach House, Sigur Ros, Grizzly Bear, and the Dirty Projectors, all of whom are releasing material this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2012)

Swans are quite a varied project though.

As much as I love bands like, for example, Sigur Ros, the style of music is largely homogeneous across all of their albums.  Swans have gone from heavy and abrasive Industrial Grind to Post Punk to Folk to Post Rock and all these avenues between and never really looked back--not all successful experiments, but they're not afraid of changing or trying the new.


----------



## Xell (Apr 19, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Damn Jason Pierce, where has this album been all your life?



Pretty good ain't it? I must be going mad, because I can hear some Neil Young influence in there.. I'm not sure if that's always been present, but I approve.


----------



## Shnake (Apr 23, 2012)

Any fleet foxes fans in here? Good band is good.


----------



## Owl (Apr 24, 2012)

This may be completely irrelevant to the nature of this thread, but boy, Radiohead rocked Coachella this year.


----------



## Owl (May 5, 2012)

Damn, this thread has been so inactive.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 6, 2012)

Recommend me a depressing album thats relatively new.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jun 7, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Recommend me a depressing album thats relatively new.



If you want some dark atmosphere, then Marissa Nadler is perfect for you. 
Her last mini album "The Sister" is out since last month.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 9, 2012)

Brand New is my favorite Indie band(i'm not sure if Radiohead would qualify as Indie, however, since they don't have a mayor record label anymore, but they used to)


----------



## Ari (Jun 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8t-I-Lqy06g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 14, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Recommend me a depressing album thats relatively new.



Look into Brand New. "The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me" is an incredible album. Can be quite depressing as well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Recommend me a depressing album thats relatively new.



If you mean within the last few years, then check out bands like Bedroom Walls or Venice Is Sinking.

The Dears' _Gang of Losers_ is a bit depressing and one of the best albums of the 00's.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2012)

Trudging through albums, so here's my quick assessments:


Spinto Band: Mediocre effort. Sounds lazy. Hooks not there. 

The Hives: Decent. First half is terrible and overambitious, second half is pretty great. They are best at 2 minute songs.

Perfume Genius: Boring, too precious. The kind of indie I avoid. Like Antony and Parenthetical Girls, and I don't like either of those, either.

DJ Concept: Excellent album of instrumentals. Highly recommended. Make sure you get _Flight Patterns_ (he's released three albums this year).

Hospitality: Charming and enchanting indie folk pop. 

Nite Jewel: Interesting enough on first listen, but ineffectual. Too reliant on current trends. Some good singles tucked away, though.

Crocodiles: AWESOME. Pitchfork underrated this one. Solid, noisy, and hook-laden.

Bear In Heaven: Often great. Feels like they are obscuring some fine songwriting under lush noise, but a captivating record.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 12, 2012)

I've barely listened to any new albums since last September, so much to catch up on

Should I be excited or daunted


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, you should always feel daunted.


I'd say... there's been some good stuff, but nothing tremendous. Spiritualized was a excellent record, beyond that I have to think a bit. I haven't been able to really research deeply and find hidden gems this year.


----------



## Salem (Jul 12, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I've barely listened to any new albums since last September, so much to catch up on. Should I be excited or daunted?



This year so far has been incredibly underwhelming, but here are a few albums that I think are (at least) worth listening to:

"Slaughterhouse" by Ty Segall Band*
"The Idler Wheel..." by Fiona Apple
"WIXIW" by Liars
"Sweet Heart, Sweet Light" by Spiritualized 
"Clear Moon" by Mount Eerie
"Bloom" by Beach House
"BBNG2" by BadBadNotGood
"Kindred" by Burial 
"Under The Pale Moon" by Wymond Miles

*Jove, I think you'll enjoy this


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 12, 2012)

Numinous said:


> "BBNG2" by BadBadNotGood



I just gave that a spin and liked it, tanks


----------



## Xell (Jul 13, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Spiritualized was a excellent record, beyond that I have to think a bit. I haven't been able to really research deeply and find hidden gems this year.



The Brian Jonestown Massacre - Aufheben?


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2012)

You aren't looking hard enough. 

Electric guest -mondo
School of seven bells - ghostory. 
Trailer Trash tracys - ester. 
Polica - give you the ghost.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2012)

Numinous said:


> *Jove, I think you'll enjoy this



Oh, I have listened to some of it and I very much do. Anything by Ty Segall is phenomenal. I should list his album with White Fence because that album is fucking thrilling.


----------



## Salem (Jul 27, 2012)

For fans of Swans: The Seer has leaked.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 10, 2012)

So Christopher Owens is leaving Girls. Fuck.

Answering Machine and LCD Soundsystem last year and Girls this year. Sigh.


----------



## Salem (Aug 20, 2012)

As I mentioned earlier, a low quality rip of _The Seer_ was illegally distributed across the web, but this morning NPR featured what I assume is the final copy in their First Listen series. Enjoy!


----------



## Shade (Aug 27, 2012)

What did you guys think of the new album by The xx? I felt it wasn't as good as their first but still built on their sound in subtle ways; I especially liked the layering and grooves on tracks like Reunion and Tides.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2012)

Definitely not better than their first album but im torn between the album because if you played both albums without prior knowledge then you would actually think its just one album as the sound is still the exact same. Not a bad thing as I love XX its just that I thought they would take a bit of a risk changing it up somewhat but im also very glad the XX sound is still there. This is very contradictory on my part I know.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 27, 2012)

The new xx is technically good, and it's a sensible next step, but at the same time it's just too safe. It feels more like an extension of the first album rather than something new. I kind of feel the same about the new Two Door album as well, except Beacon lacked a lot of hooks that made Tourist History great. 

Anyone listen to Ryan Hemsworth or Jessie Ware? I've been playing them a lot lately. Good stuff.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't remember a date with so many heavyweights releasing albums, but 4 September 2012 will give us new albums by:

Animal Collective
Bob Mould
Cat Power
Deerhoof
Jens Lekman

But then the 18th gives us:

Band of Horses (hopefully better than the drivel their last album was)
Dinosaur Jr.
Grizzly Bear
Menomena
The Sea and the Cake
Thee Oh Sees
Woods


In addition to The xx (on the topic, I'm not a fan and in fact quite confused), Helio sequence, St Vincent and David Byrne, and Calexico. Pretty solid month!


And stuff to look forward to:

Black Moth Super Rainbow
yet another Ty Segall album
Tame Impala (everything of which I've heard from sounds amazing)
Flying Lotus
Titus Andronicus
Clinic


----------



## Salem (Sep 9, 2012)

I wasn't particularly fond of _Centipede Hz_ (then again, I'm not particularly fond of Animal Collective) but I am greatly looking forward to the new Grizzly Bear, Flying Lotus, and The Sea and Cake albums.


----------



## Salem (Sep 17, 2012)

I apologize for the double post, but I recently purchased tickets to see Swans on Halloween weekend (which is clearly the most appropriate time to see them perform) and I felt the need to share this with you.


----------



## Zach (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome new song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anIWlG1RhMc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

I burned Holy Ghost Tent Revival's _So Long I Screamed_ into the ground when I first heard it--so good, so catchy and so energetic, with a fantastic combination of bluegrass and New Orleans brass, punk speed and energy with indie rock catches and sensibilities.  Pure fucking gold.

Their new album is good, polished and full of harmony.  But damn, I'm not impressed.  Not at all.  I do not understand the fascination of toning the sound and the energy back a bunch of notches when you make your sophomore album; it's just not as fun, not this time around.   It's really disheartening to hear something pretty unique, not quite falling into the tropes of folk punk, indie rock or indie folk, but embracing all three, go to fall into all of these, especially all the limp-wristed indie folk we have out now.

More lamentable dirges, more slow picked acoustic guitar, more.... bleh.

I guess we'll see, but being this excited for a new record and having it just be more of the same damn shit we've seen for the past 4-5 years is disappointing.


----------



## Riordan (Jan 23, 2013)

Never listened to much indie ever before. Just started exploring artists a week ago. I already like the XX, Charli XCX, Zelliack, Purity Ring and Children of Nova. Not sure which ones count as indie or not. 

I'll have to go through this thread and youtube the names of the artists you talk about.


----------



## Puppetry (Jan 23, 2013)

If you like Purity Ring, then try Grimes and Crystal Castles. Both great artists.
____________________________________________​
I've been listening to the new Joy Formidable album, _Wolf's Law._ It's still loud, but it's nowhere near as abrasive as their debut was; it's actually kind of.... sweet. We'll see if it warms up for me.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 6, 2013)

Gonna necro this thread due to the new MBV record....

I'm enjoying it, particularly since KS doesn't seem to have fallen into the trap of watering down his sound and becoming boring like a lot of older artists, it's still abrasive


----------



## Owl (Feb 6, 2013)

Puppetry said:


> If you like Purity Ring, then try Grimes and Crystal Castles. Both great artists.
> ____________________________________________​
> I've been listening to the new Joy Formidable album, _Wolf's Law._ It's still loud, but it's nowhere near as abrasive as their debut was; it's actually kind of.... sweet. We'll see if it warms up for me.



Crystal Castles' new album is alright, although it's quite a disappointment compared to their previous ones 

And really, I've only listened to Wolf's Law a few times but I think tracks from A balloon called moaning are a lot more tamed than the former.

Grimes...I honestly just discovered her music a couple of months ago, and I must say, I already love her :33



TasteTheDifference said:


> Gonna necro this thread due to the new MBV record....
> 
> I'm enjoying it, particularly since KS doesn't seem to have fallen into the trap of watering down his sound and becoming boring like a lot of older artists, it's still abrasive



Is it any great? I haven't listened to MVB in a while, and I think I'm under the impression that Loveless is their only great creation.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 6, 2013)

Isn't Anything is very good as well.....

m.b.v, this record idk, it's far better than I expected it to be, in fact if it had been released last year it might've been my album of the year, I can understand why Shields thought he had come up with something that met his own insanely exacting standards for release worthy material, it's not just a nostalgia thing or a pastiche of loveless it's genuinely extremely good in its own right

Gotta listen to this next


----------



## Owl (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting, I'll check it out.

On the other hand, I think it's safe to say that Tame Impala's Lonerism surpassed their previous Innerspeaker record. Don't get me wrong, Innerspeaker is a great record to listen to; with tracks such as Solitude is bliss and Bold arrow of time, it was definitely one of the best albums that came out back in 2010. However, I thought rawness of Lonerism's tracks just beat the more mellow vibe of Innerspeaker.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, mbv isn't just riding off the success of Loveless its a genuinely amazing album on its own merits without even the need of mentioning Loveless. The sound is more refined more mature. This album is amazing.


----------



## Shade (Feb 6, 2013)

Eagerly anticipating a full length album from CHVRCHES. Every track they've released so far is great. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]QxxUEzOvU-Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8nVodIKkW_Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vHDH0c-2lTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Owl (Feb 7, 2013)

So far so good, but we still have to hear more from them. Hopefully they'll be able to impress us.



Vault said:


> Yeah, mbv isn't just riding off the success of Loveless its a genuinely amazing album on its own merits without even the need of mentioning Loveless. The sound is more refined more mature. This album is amazing.



Alright, after listening to MVB's latest album twice today, it is safe to say that...








































































Gosh I love it  Although it is incomparable to Loveless cause both albums are completely different from one another, which is good cause it only means that they like trying new things. I'd give it a 9/10, I'd give it a full 10 but the slow movement of the tracks are eh.


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2013)

O hai gais im joinin kthanzbai!


----------



## Owl (Feb 7, 2013)

A hipster Laura appeared!


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvmb8oussWs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EhjllYFf6c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oQ5VEuHufI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3uE506qOao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ari (Feb 7, 2013)

guess i'm posting here as well


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2013)

Owl, Wonder 2 is by far the best track on that album. Its like it was recorded on top of a moving vehicle in a tunnel, the sound is just amazing, I can't wait to hear that song live next month, so excited.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm seeing Polica tomorrow. But I have to choose between seeing Shlohmo, Japandroids or Alt-J as well.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 8, 2013)

Owl said:


> Is it any great? I haven't listened to MVB in a while, and I think I'm under the impression that Loveless is their only great creation.



You are sorely mistaken. _Isn't Anything_, although less dense and sonically textured than _Loveless_, is a terrific album. 

I would also recommend exploring their catalog of EPs: _Tremlo_, _Glider_, _You Made Me Realise_, _Feed Me With Your Kiss_, _Strawberry Wine_, _Ecstasy_, and _This Is Your Bloody Valentine_.

[YOUTUBE]LUBcqs0Z9QA[/YOUTUBE]

And for all you Grimes and Purity Ring fans: do yourselves a favor and listen to The Knife.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2013)

Much better than the original, i love Map Ref.

@Ramen Bowl 

How is Polica live anyway? I always think that their sound is too manufacturer to really be amazing on stage. Still doesn't change the fact that Give you the Ghost is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

Things I've got on tap:

new Iceage
new Yo La Tengo
new Unknown Mortal Orchestra
new The History of Apple Pie
new The Rescues

Gearing up for a new album by Breathe Out. 

Been listening to some bands I found on bandcamp:

You Me & Us, which is the kind of fuzzy indie-surf I dig.
Ghost Cousin, which is pretty lush.
Pretty & Nice, an awesome angular indie new wave band from Boston.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I've only listened to _m b v_ by My Bloody Valentine and _Fade_ by Yo La Tengo so far. I've been busy studying.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Feb 9, 2013)

So yesterday we got invited to this pre-party thing for the festival, and we went because free food and alcohol, so yeah! 

@Vault, we ended up missing Polica's set, but it turned out they were the guest DJs for the event, so they ended up coming over and we got to talk and hang out with them. The lead singer said I had a cool shirt, so that's the highlight of my month.

Went to the festival and saw El-P, who was pretty good. Saw the Rubens who were average and did a pretty blasphemous cover of The Seed 2.0. Saw Pond (the Tame Impala side project) who were great, Japandroids, Alt-J, a bit of Shlohmo, Divine Fits, Flume, Yeasayer and Nicolas Jaar, who was pretty amazing.

So all in all, good festival, disappointed Imissed out on The Men and Jessie Ware, but it's alright.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 10, 2013)

I compiled a list of my favorite albums from last year, and I don't quite know what to do with it, so I think I'll post it here. How presumptuous of me to think any of you will actually care!


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. _The Seer_ by Swans
2._ Slaughterhouse_ by Ty Segall
3. _The Idler Wheel..._ by Fiona Apple
4. _'Allelujah! Don't Bend! Ascend!_ by Godspeed You! Black Emperor
5. _Bloom_ by Beach House
6. _channel ORANGE_ by Frank Ocean
7. _Luxary Problems_ by Andy Stott
8. _Bish Bosch_ by Scott Walker
9. _Devotion_ by Jessie Ware
10. _Clear Moon/Ocean Roar_ by Mount Eerie
11. _Kindred_ by Bural
12. _WIXIW_ by Liars
13. _good kid, m.A.A.d city_ by Kendrick Lamar
14. _Until the Quiet Comes_ by Flying Lotus
15. _1999: Mixtape_ by Joey Badass
16. _Beams_ by Mattew Dear
17. _In Our Heads_ by Hot Chip
18. _Shields_ by Grizzly Bear
19. _fIN_ by John Talabot
20. _Put Your Back N 2 It _by Perfume Genius






Owl said:


> On the other hand, I think it's safe to say that Tame Impala's Lonerism surpassed their previous Innerspeaker record. Don't get me wrong, Innerspeaker is a great record to listen to; with tracks such as Solitude is bliss and Bold arrow of time, it was definitely one of the best albums that came out back in 2010. However, I thought rawness of Lonerism's tracks just beat the more mellow vibe of Innerspeaker.



_Lonerism_ had several enjoyable tracks, but the whole aesthetic felt contrived after a while. I wasn't particularly fond of the album.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised by that Tame Impala take, but then again I myself feel that Frank Ocean's album was overrated...

Boy, did I try to like that Perfume genius record... nothing clicked. Same for Beach House.  That list has a lot of stuff I never got around to spinning.


I didn't rank this time... I had such a busy 2012 I couldn't listen to each album enough times to rank. Top 20:



Apache Dropout - Bubblegum Graveyard
Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti - Mature Themes
A-Trak - Tuna Melt EP
Bear in Heaven - I Love You, It's Cool
Bryan Scary - Daffy's Elixir
Chromatics - Kill for Love
Cloud Nothings - Attack on Memory
Crocodiles  -  Endless Flowers
Deerhoof - Breakup Song
Dinosaur.Jr. - I Bet On Sky
Django Django - Django Django
Flying Lotus - Until The Quiet Comes
 Graham Coxon - A&E 
Jaill - Traps
Liars - WIXIW
Lone - Galaxy Garden
Moon Duo - Circles
Ringo Deathstarr - Mauve
Rocket Juice & the Moon - Rocket Juice & the Moon
Spiritualized - Sweet Heart Sweet Light
Tame Impala - Lonerism
Tokyo Jihen - Color Bars
Ty Segall Band - Slaughterhouse
White Rabbits - Milk Famous
ミラクルミュージカル - Hawaii- Part II


Probably my least adventurous list in the 11 years I've been making them. The demise of my go-to blogs in the past few years have immeasurably hurt. Passion of Indie, I miss you so! 


Foxygen - Take the Kids Off Broadway EP disqualified for being initially released in 2011.

Obviously, Blur - Under the Westway [Single] is the best release of the year.

In fact, here are my top tracks. These I _can_ rank. Top 25 +1 (to account for the top 3, which are on such a higher level than everything else it's unfair):


1. Blur - Under the Westway (4:16)
2. Blur - The Puritan (3:25)
3. The Track Team - The Track Team - Legend Of Korra Main Theme (1:05)
4. Rudimental - Feel the Love (feat. John Newman) (4:27)
5. Loreen - Euphoria (Single Version) (3:01)
6. Bryan Scary - Ziegfield Station (3:53)
7. Lone - Crystal Caverns 1991 (4:52)
8. Apache Dropout - Candy Bar (1:55)
9. Crocodiles - Sunday (Psychic Conversation #9) (3:11)
10. Animal Collective - Rosie Oh (2:55)
11. Liars - No. 1 Against The Rush (5:10)
12. A-Trak - Disco Nap feat. Oliver (4:35)
13. Ty Segall Band - The Tongue (2:41)
14. Rob Cantor - Shia LaBeouf (1:51)
15. The Deadly Syndrome - Spirit of the Stairs (2:40)
16. Tokyo Jihen - Horror Dust (3:40)
17. Rocket Juice & The Moon - Hey, Shooter (feat. Erykah Bad (4:10)
18. Spiritualized - Hey Jane (8:51)
19. White Rabbits - Hold It To the Fire (3:41)
20. Foxygen - Take the Kids Off Broadway (3:14)
21. Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti - Kinski Assassin (2:59)
22. Simian Mobile Disco - Everyday (5:34)
23. Django Django - Hail Bop (4:03)
24. Ty Segall & White Fence - I Am Not a Game (4:04)
25. Cloud Nothings - Wasted Days (8:52)
26. WBEEZA - Billy Green Is Ded (7:26)


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 10, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Boy, did I try to like that Perfume genius record... nothing clicked. Same for Beach House.



It happens. I was prepared to love _Bon Iver, Bon Iver_ and _Helplessness Blues_ in 2011, both of which were warmly received by critics, but as hard as I tried I couldn't see their appeal.

As for my favorite songs of 2012:

1. "Mladic" by _Godspeed You! Black Emperor_ (19:54)
2. "Survival Tactics" by _Joey Badass_ (3:23)
3. "Lazuli" by _Beach House_ (5:02)
4. "Feels Like We Only Go Backwards" by _Tame Impala_ (3:13)
5. "Slaughterhouse" by_ Ty Segall_ (1:36)
6. "Flashing Lights" by _BadBadNotGood_ (7:17)
7. "Sleepless" by _Andy Stott_ (5:40)
8. "Genesis" by _Grimes_ (4:15)
9. "Every Single Night" by _Fiona Apple_ (3: 33)
10. "Sun In Your Eyes" by _Grizzly Bear_ (7:09)
11. "Destiny [Feat. Pional]" by _John Talabot_ (4:54)
12. "Higher Ground" by _TNGHT_ (3:19)
13. "Heaven" by _The Walkmen_ (4:27)
14. "Pyramids" by _Frank Ocean_ (9:53)
15. "The Apostate" by _Swans_ (23:01)
16. "Epizootics" by _Scott Walker_ (9:41)
17. "Hood" by _Perfume Genius_ (2:00)
18. "It Gets Dark" by_ Holy Ghost!_ (5:14)
19. "Shadow" by _Wild Nothing_ (4:21)
20. "Lady" by _Chromatics_ (5:08)
21. "Ashtray Wasp" by_ Burial_ (11:45)
22. "Brats" by _Liars_ (3:02)
23. "Wildest Moments" by _Jessie Ware_ (3:42)
24. "I Belong In Your Arms" by _Chairlift_ (3:27)
25. "Hey Jane" by_ Spiritualized_ (8:52)
26. "Oh Hail No" by _El-P_ (3:41)
27. "Through the Trees Pt. II" by _Mount Eerie_ (5:50)
28. "Swimming Pools (Drank)" by _Kendrick Lamar_ (5:14)
29. "Simple Song" by _The Shins_ (4:16)
30. "Five Seconds" by_ Twin Shadow_ (4:20)


----------



## Windowgazer (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, a new indie listener here.

Regarding Beach House. I didn't (or haven't) enjoyed _Bloom_ as much as I enjoyed _Team Dream or their first two releases. I have yet to find exactly why, but what made Beach House enjoyable previously, I couldn't find here._


----------



## αce (Feb 11, 2013)

Downloading Florence and the Machine. Fell in love.
Recommendations?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Feb 15, 2013)

I missed out on seeing Godspeed earlier this week, but I got to see Father John Misty and it was perfect. His voice is amazing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2013)

@Ms Jove

I don't know about Mauve, for me it wasn't a great album didn't grab me as much as Colour Trip did. I will give it another chance and see. I doubt it will be on par with their previous effort though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2013)

Mauve was okay, I heard much better during the year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 17, 2013)

Mauve was a bubble entry.


ANYWAY, NEW FITNESS FOREVER LP COMING SOON!


----------



## Mdri (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't know such a thread existed. Nice!

Any thoughts on Nick Cave's new album?


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2013)

The cavalry arrived! 


I probably should have told you about it.


----------



## Mdri (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, you should have


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2013)

Je suis tres desole, mon cheri.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 19, 2013)

Holy fuck... Lone just went and gave a song away for nothing. 


[YOUTUBE]iym3G8O4dWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mdri (Feb 19, 2013)

Laura said:


> Je suis tres desole, mon cheri.



I hope you are


----------



## DejaEntendu (Feb 24, 2013)

Any Twenty-One Pilots fans? I'm not really sure if they fall under indie, but whatever. I've been listening to them for about a year and they keep getting better and better; released an album called "Vessel" last month. I highly reccomend it.

Also, always on the look out for new stuff if anyone has any suggestions. I've been scrolling through these pages and see a lot of Bon Iver, Tame Impala, etc. I'm not really into that type of sound. Literally no offense intended; just trying not to waste anyone's time with suggestions. Some of my favorites besides Twenty-One Pilots are Frightened Rabbit, Brand New, At the Drive-In, Bad Astronaut, Balance and Composure, We Were Promised Jetpacks, The Beautiful Mistake, The Weakerthans, Mewithoutyou, Lights, Lindsey Stirling, Hidden in Plain View, Barcelona, etc.

I've got a pretty wide range, but end up being irrationally picky at the same time. If you're into any of those artists or have any suggestions for similar ones, feel free to send a private message or whatever, but I'll check here as well. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Shade (Mar 18, 2013)

Woot, new Vampire Weekend.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mX46e4GtlXM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_mDxcDjg9P4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 19, 2013)

Also, the new Strokes album is streaming here:


----------



## Mdri (Mar 20, 2013)

^ Album disappointed

Only 3/4 songs are good at most


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 20, 2013)

Mdri said:


> ^ Album disappointed
> 
> Only 3/4 songs are good at most



I do find it better and more consistent that _Angles_. I was impressed by quite a few tracks, like "80s Comedown Machine" and "50/50". Other were extremely cheesy that I couldn't help but laugh such as "Welcome to Japan" and "One Way Trigger." They do sound like a band that is ready to call its quit, although I salute for not making the whole album like "All The Time" which tries to revive the spirit of the early 2000s, but doesn't quite do it.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 5, 2013)

So I'm sure you noticed, Jove, but the new Besnard Lakes is fantastic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got it today! It's at the top of the pile with:

White Fence
Thee Oh Sees
The Mary Onettes


Also, stuff that made it past my screening process for whether I download albums or not includes new albums by:

French Films
Tommorow's World
The Soft Hills
The Dear Hunter (this is the first time I've actually liked stuff I've heard from them...)
Grave Babies


I have spinned and really liked:

Popstrangers
Fallulah


Meh:

Unknown Mortal Orchestra (the first album kinda was too, beyond a few singles)


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Apr 6, 2013)

I've always been really into The Dear Hunter (got to hang out with Casey once too! Cool guy.), and the new album is a really solid rock album. 

My first impression of the new James Blake is that it is very good, one of the better albums I've heard this year so far.


----------



## manos87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> I've always been really into The Dear Hunter (got to hang out with Casey once too! Cool guy.), and the new album is a really solid rock album.



The new Dear Hunter is brilliant. It's a big step in a different direction, away from their (awesome) prog rock past and deep into alternative rock/indie territories


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2013)

Wavves's new album isn't as good as their last two TBH.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 10, 2013)

It's up on Live

Deerhunter at its finest.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who's cautiously optimistic about the idea of a new No Age album?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2013)

Why would you be cautiously optimistic? Wasn't _Everything In Between_ awesome enough for you?


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 19, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Why would you be cautiously optimistic? Wasn't _Everything In Between_ awesome enough for you?



Absolutely. As was _Nouns_. But I always get worried when a band I like announces a new album. Being optimistic is somewhat rare for me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, think of it this way... if you believed James Murphy was going to match and/or exceed _Sounds of Silver_ with _This Is Happening_, how satisfying must that have been?


----------



## Shade (Apr 23, 2013)

New Phoenix album is quite good. Not as good as Wolfgang, but still a fun time.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 24, 2013)

I think this age of music will, one day, be called post-indie.

Have you, like me, noticed a lot of the sounds that you used to associate with your offbeat bands becoming more popular in the mainstream?  Have you noticed the sounds we used to call indie being assimilated into popular music, the backing tracks for pop musicians filled with more varied instrumentation, the popularization of stripping down, "indie" sounds off of indie labels?

Do you think the sound of "independent" music will change to reflect this?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (May 9, 2013)

Thoughts on new Vampire Weekend/The National?

Both very solid albums. It's been a pretty good year so far.


----------



## Dr. White (May 9, 2013)

Young Veins, and Pretty.Odd from Panic? New age Baroque Pop at its best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G4t2VeXXUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2013)

Mikal Cronin signed with Merge!


----------



## Bishamon (May 10, 2013)

Lamb said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed both the new Thee Oh Sees and The Mary Onettes. I still haven't gotten around to the new Unknown Mortal Orchestra and don't know any of the other bands you've listed
> 
> I have been trying to keep up with a bulk of the musical releases this year, though I've only really scratched the surface, but have been keeping a list.



I don't enjoy Tyler, the Creator in all honesty. Yonkers was a pretty good song, but everything else just screams tired and trying-too-hard. He's basically doing what Eminem already did about 10 years ago.

I was also somewhat disappointed with m b v. It's pretty good, but it felt somewhat estatic, ya know what I mean.

To my surprise, I did enjoy the 20/20 quite a bit. Everyone was losing their shit over at Sputnikmusic (music site I frequent) and had no other choice than to check against my will, so I had low expectations, but it's really infectious.

I haven't heard as many albums from this year as I'd like, I'm currently in a post-rock-y mood and I'm attempting to catch up to any "Essential" album out there. Any recs from this year?


----------



## Amrun (May 12, 2013)

This is a shameless call to help support ,  since they all now have young children and need safe travel  arrangements as opposed to broken down pos that they usually do.  Anyone  who   at least $1 gets an online concert, plus there are all sorts of cool  other things!  I would cry if this project didn't make it because I am  planning to see them and if these plans fall through I will throw a  temper tantrum like a baby.  I've loved this band since its infancy and  even though they reached some standard of success, they refused to  compromise their values and stayed independent.  Obviously, if you don't  like this band, then this is not for you, but if you haven't, give them  a listen!

This is looking like it won't get funded, but you can heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Mikal Cronin signed with Merge!



MCII is fantastic


----------



## Owl (May 24, 2013)

Would you guys be kind enough to support my friend's music? Come on and give it a shot!


----------



## Gaaraswifeee (Jul 3, 2013)

Daughter anyone? 
I haven't meet anyone who listens to them in my country:/ i dont know what genre is their songs but yea. I love Daughter and Soley. But I listen to post rock most of the time. And about fashio... I have a thing for sweater and hoodie.. Long sleeves. Tho my country is summer all the fucking time lol


----------



## Shade (Oct 27, 2013)

So how do people feel about the new Arcade Fire? I love CD1 but 2 drags on a bit for me. I feel like it didn't benefit by being a double album and overstays its welcome by the end. Standout tracks: Reklektor, Here Comes The Night Time I, Normal Person, Awful Sound, Afterlife.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2013)

Gaaraswifeee said:


> Daughter anyone?
> I haven't meet anyone who listens to them in my country:/ i dont know what genre is their songs but yea. I love Daughter and Soley. But I listen to post rock most of the time. And about fashio... I have a thing for sweater and hoodie.. Long sleeves. Tho my country is summer all the fucking time lol



I do on occasion.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2013)

Shade said:


> So how do people feel about the new Arcade Fire? I love CD1 but 2 drags on a bit for me. I feel like it didn't benefit by being a double album and overstays its welcome by the end. Standout tracks: Reklektor, Here Comes The Night Time I, Normal Person, Awful Sound, Afterlife.



I tried to like this album but i just can't :/ i shall stick to my burbs and funeral


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 30, 2013)

But Neon Bible is their best album.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 30, 2013)

i'm here

i brought nachos


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahhh yes the age old question of which is better. Neon bible or Funeral.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 31, 2013)

It is interesting, though. The criticism is pretty vicious this time around. Somehow they are being labelled boring and unambitious and indie for mom&dad... where the fuck does any of this come from? All these banal adjectives being thrown around seem baffling to me.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2013)

I've heard mixed things

but what interests me most is that people either really really like it or just straight hate it.  I'm intrigued


----------



## Lamb (Oct 31, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> But Neon Bible is their best album.


I seem to remember voicing the same opinion and having you voice great dissent. 


Ms. Jove said:


> It is interesting, though. The criticism is pretty vicious this time around. Somehow they are being labelled boring and unambitious and indie for mom&dad... where the fuck does any of this come from? All these banal adjectives being thrown around seem baffling to me.



And oddly not coming from pitchfork, who seemed to think the new album is as good as it should be.

I'm apprehensive, though. Not because of the reviews, but because whereas I can easily sit through both _Funeral_ and _Neon Bible_, I cannot for the life of me make it through _The Suburbs_. And _Reflektor_ is even longer. I'll have to listen eventually, but I'm afraid my apprehension will influence my first reaction.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2013)

it's totally different from The Suburbs doe O:


----------



## Shade (Oct 31, 2013)

It's actually better than The Suburbs for me, even though I still love that. There's a lot more variety from song-to-song here structure/lyrics/rhythm-wise and having James Murphy on board has really helped them discover new sounds.

Cannot at all understand the harsh criticism. The only part I agree with is it being slightly overlong, but there is more than enough here that's on par or better than their best efforts. Maybe they've lost some indie cred winning a Grammy or some such trite.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2013)

Funeral is their best. I couldn't sit through the Suburbs either. Haven't heard Reflektor yet.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2013)

If you cant sit through Suburbs goodluck with Reflektor


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2013)

they're not even the same album doe


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't sit through any Arcade Fire album


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2013)

that's cause you suck doe o:


----------



## Lamb (Nov 7, 2013)

Parallax said:


> it's totally different from The Suburbs doe O:





Shade said:


> It's actually better than The Suburbs for me, even though I still love that. There's a lot more variety from song-to-song here structure/lyrics/rhythm-wise and having James Murphy on board has really helped them discover new sounds.
> 
> Cannot at all understand the harsh criticism. The only part I agree with is it being slightly overlong, but there is more than enough here that's on par or better than their best efforts. Maybe they've lost some indie cred winning a Grammy or some such trite.



Well, I finally listened to _Reflektor_, I enjoyed it. Some songs felt over long, but I'm pretty sure that's never not been true of Arcade Fire.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks like Arcade Fire doesn't want poor people in their concerts.

Good for them.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2013)

thinking poor people can't make costumes

for shame Boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 20, 2013)

I was being facetious. 

However, you know damn well they're putting off that kind of vibe that announcement--I'm pretty sure it's intentional.  It's always the marginally OK bands that put out the most annoying 'art' moves.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2013)

I know 

Iono I find it hard to care or even feel bad or upset?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm trying to get into I Break Horses and I just can't.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Too little vocals, and when there is you can't hear nothing. You Burn is alright because the beat isn't so overwhelming.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Jove smh 

Did you start with Hearts? 

How can you hate Winter Beats, Cancer and Pulse?  

Chiaroscuro is a tough one though. It's a complete departure from the previous sound.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Too little vocals, and when there is you can't hear nothing. You Burn is alright because the beat is so overwhelming.



Originally shoegaze. It's sorta the thing dawg


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm with Jove on this one


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

just kidding Vault


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Para.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

Vault said:


> Originally shoegaze. It's sorta the thing dawg


I don't fuck with it it. I like my vocals dawg.
And don't quote me, I meant isn't.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Then attempting to listen to a shoegaze album was an exercise in futility. Awfully rustled Masterrace


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2014)

Shoegaze too sophisticated and complex for Masterrace


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2014)

I would have like them if their song didn't have so much loud electronic production. I usually listen on my headphones and even on low that shit is overbearing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2014)

Jove just try it  Its no shoegaze thats for sure. Its more synth than anything. I dont hate the record myself, just disappointed they changed their approach.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll spin it, then. 


Also, I really like the Painted Palms album, though the reviews aren't so good. Their critical reception reminds me a lot of how Crocodiles were reviewed several years ago.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't believe Bombay Bicycle Club have released a good album, let alone one this good.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2014)

Jove do me a favour mate. 

Arms of Tripoli - Dream in Tongues

Listen to the album and let me know what you think


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm a bit confused about _why_ it's instrumental. Most of the songs seem like they could have a vocalist, and that having a vocalist would enhance the songs. 

Oddly. I found that I preferred all the even tracks. I love the use of xylophone (vibraphone? marimba?) on Velcro Thunder Fuck. That was my favorite songs: concise, distinct, and only dabbling in typical post-rock reverb instead of being engulfed in it (like I feel Ahs a Vahs a Vae  was).

Felt like most of the songs were too long. Even songs I preferred, like the fuzzy Elevator Jazz, seemed to drag around the 4 minute mark. Same thing for Addendum, which I thought was a really great song which astutely played with the layers of sounds. I was comforted by the tremelo guitar constantly in the background, but part of me wondered how nice this song might be without it.

They sound like they're on the process of determining a true sound, or that they're dilettantes of a lot of different sounds. Sometimes they sound like an instrumental indie-prog-pop band, then on 10th Graders Forever they sound like they could die happy if I confused them for Mogwai if I was absent-mindedly listening. That said, sounding an awful lot like Mogwai on that song is probably one of their better decisions. That's probably the only 5+ minute song where I wasn't waiting for it to end after the 4:15 mark.


I think they've got a lot of nice ideas and they know how to structure them, which is the crucial skill of any instrumental band. I hope they dial back on the reverb and the usual post-rock sonic flavoring. Songs like Addendum make me ponder how nice they might sound with a more skeletal sound (like in the 2.5-3.5 minute mark of that song). Of course, paradoxically, I also hope someone sends them some Jaga Jazzist albums.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Am I wrong in thinking I'll never find anything quite the same (or as good) as Sufjan's music in the rather wide 'indie' genre, or even in general?  You know what I mean.

I was listening to Illinois in the car today and I just could not get over how well he _arranges_ things on his albums--it's got such an incredibly well crafted sense of composition and arrangement, something I'd never expect to hear on an indie rock album.  His music is exceedingly lush, but without the hackneyed hodgepodge of quirky instruments found in most Baroque Pop, which are usually just layered all over the damn album because that's what Baroque means, apparently.

He's able to bring in the introspective, soft-spoken folk story telling, melodic instrumentation and combine it with some seriously impressive string and woodwind arrangements (just listen to the Illinois if you haven't); I know he's actually well versed with the French Horn and Oboe from schooling, but it's rare to see somebody in, again, indie rock that actually knows anything about music.

It's just so fucking sincere but also intelligent, both musically and instrumentally, and I'm at a loss to find anything that good in a similar vain.

Help?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 6, 2014)

I too can't find any artist to his level and his majesty snowbird 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgt7G1BYZmg[/YOUTUBE]

My all time favorite track from Sufjan. I'm still disappointed he didn't realize his so-called 50 States Album Project.Too bad he lost steam after The BQE.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 7, 2014)

Richard Swift, in a different kind of indie singer-songwriter way, is definitely in Sufjan's level.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

But I like Sufjan for that AND arranging.  

Richard is obviously very talented, but there's really not much like Sufjan out there because he has a fair amount of knowledge and talent outside the indie spheres, and uses it very well.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been listening to Pinback a lot lately, probably could group them in with indie. It baffles me how no one knows of this band. 3 albums in, and they're all completely fantastic. Maybe if they came out 5 years earlier...


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 8, 2014)

Graeme said:


> I've been listening to Pinback a lot lately, probably could group them in with indie. It baffles me how no one knows of this band. 3 albums in, and they're all completely fantastic. Maybe if they came out 5 years earlier...



Guys were well known back in early 2000's. _Autumn of the Seraphs_ was the last album I heard from the band. I didn't know they released a new one in 2012 until you mentioned them.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 8, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But I like Sufjan for that AND arranging.
> 
> Richard is obviously very talented, but there's really not much like Sufjan out there because he has a fair amount of knowledge and talent outside the indie spheres, and uses it very well.



It's cuz he has jesus in his heart.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd like a lot more jayzus musicians were they actually good.

Sufjan, Neal Morse, Low and Cash work for me.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2014)

There's really nothing like Sufjan tbh 

And omg someone else likes him for his arranging and composition i thought I was alone


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

Bruh!  

It's what really sets him apart from his contemporaries, and why I don't listen to a lot of Indie Rock.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2014)

Fuck this shit :ignoramus 

Top 3 Sufjan


----------



## Waves (Mar 8, 2014)

I belong here


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

Illinois
Age of Adz
Seven Swans

Haven't heard an album/ep from him I didn't like, though, including Run Rabbit Run and all of his Christmas EPs.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 8, 2014)

Enjoy Your Rabbit
Seven Swans
Michigan


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

SO WHERE IS THE NEW ALBUM, HUH?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm still in shock that Boskov is a Sufjan fan for some reason


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

But     why?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea why I just am


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

He's certainly an exception to my aversion to 'indie' rock, but quality is quality.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2014)

'Indie' rock you say? What does that really mean


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

That's why I put in quotations; it doesn't mean anything.

At first it was Alt-Rock, then it was College Rock, and now we call it indie rock.  Typically it's just bland rock with small doses of more interesting genres (most often whatever is currently being 'revived'), like Psyche, Folk, Soul, Jazz, etc.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2014)

Sufjan still has yet to surpass his mentor Mr. Smith.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2014)

That sounds like fanboy talk


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

It really does.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like some people got to set some time aside for listening to Famile albums.


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2014)

That I break horses shit wasn't bad


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2014)

Cubey coming correct.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2014)

Listening to the Bleeding Rainbow album....



So good.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]H9UIdlXhrBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2014)

This cover tho
[YOUTUBE]_lrkqzESgS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

There's something so delicious, to me anyways, about seeing someone brought up from nothing, by doing something unusual and against the grain, so dedicated to his craft, fans and band that he does whatever he wants and does it with glee becoming such an intellectual and artistic degenerate that he spends his free time doing coke with top 40 stars and big wig, corporate politicians.  

One has to wonder if he's always just wanted the fame or the money corrupted him, but it's good to know there's one less person to admire in music.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 4, 2014)

I never really admired Wayne Coyne, but especially after Fearless Freaks i found him to be your textbook Tryhard Eccentric, and most of the fabricated weird he presented was uninspiring. His projects used to have an audacity to them. Tthe parking lot symphony, which was awesome, was a project that was legitimately crazy but also pretty incredible... the stuff now is just parlor tricks. The Badu sisters nonsense, the creepiness, the prints made with his own blood... it's facile and unappealing. He's a calculating wanker, and now he's a racist apologist to boot.

He trash-talked Beck, but that was understandable considering they never really got along during the Sea Changes tour. He really went hard to the paint on Arcade Fire, and he's never even met them. He was just looking for a fight. 

At that point I stopped caring about him, even though the last two Lips records have been pretty amazing. I just give all the credit to Steven Drozd as a musician and Dave Fridmann as the best producer alive.


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2014)

I've always viewed the Flaming Lips as a band trying REALLY hard to be 'weird' and 'quirky' while still making good music.  I'm not a massive fan, however, so my ties and investment into the band and its members is fairly low, but it's still interesting to know the dynamics of such a band, even one as 'non-mainstream' as the Flaming Lips.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 6, 2014)

I tried listening to Flaming Lips.  Only album I really listened to more than once was _Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots _.  Outside of the other albums, I felt like you did, in that they feel like they try too hard to be different and original.  But having Pitchfork worshiping and stroking their ego - doesn't help their case either.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

They have quite a few good albums under their belt, but, imo, most are older.  I'm not with Jove in thinking their latest couple are _amazing_; rather, adequate but tired.   They were still waving the pioneering flag of Psychedelia long before it was cool, so props for that, but they've become long in the tooth.


----------



## Vault (May 6, 2014)

Soft bulletin and Yoshimi are excellent doe  Embryonic too, to an extent.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

Also, I wouldn't say they're bog standard Psyche (far from it in some cases), but man, if you think the Flaming Lips is weird...


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2014)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I tried listening to Flaming Lips.  Only album I really listened to more than once was _Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots _.  Outside of the other albums, I felt like you did, in that they feel like they try too hard to be different and original.  But having Pitchfork worshiping and stroking their ego - doesn't help their case either.





Pitchfork worships what deserves to be worshipped: In A Priest Driven Ambulance, Transmissions, Clouds, and Soft Bulletin. Yoshimi is a great album, but compared to Soft Bulletin it will always seem inferior, just as Soft Bulletin will always seem one step behind Mercury Rev's Deserter's Songs.


Embryonic is a amazing album, especially disc 1. It's not at the level of the Big 4, but I'd slot it into the Yoshimi level.


At some point Wayne Coyne went from being a normal guy who had interestingly weird ideas (and they were, back then), to a guy that thought he was uniquely eccentric with mind-bogglingly weird ideas. Most of their appeal, since 1992, has been a combination of Steve Drozd, Dave Fridmann, and Ronald Jones.


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

lol pitchfork

Only site I know that deletes older reviews so they can retroactively re-rate albums that have gained major critical (but not TOO big) acclaim so that they seem more tasteful.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2014)

That accounts for what, less than 5% of what's been deleted?


NEW CYMBALS EAT GUITARS!


Your welcome.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2014)

New Angus & Julia Stone 
[YOUTUBE]N6TNrXRUo4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2014)

New Lone album is phenomenal.


Making my way through the new Bear in Heaven but I liked their last album better so far.


Absolutely LOVE the Gold-Bears album.


----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

Hmm.. You know what this thread's missing? Rishloo.


----------



## Mako (Aug 30, 2014)

I am in love with Colony House.  I wish I can see them live in October, but I have night class


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 20, 2014)

Guess I better go scratch off "new Smith Westerns album" on my list of things to look forward to in 2015.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2014)

Jove 

Pls


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 20, 2014)

Odd-numbered years don't get anything. The only thing they had going for them was Smith Westerns albums. Not they have nothing again.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2014)

We might get a new Beach House album 

They already fucked up by not releasing an album this year though


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 20, 2014)

I started putting together a 2015 list.

Krill
California X
Moon Duo
Viet Cong
Lady Lamb the Beekeeper
Panda Bear
Quarterbacks
Petit Noir
Zs
Sleater Kinney
Gaz Coombes
Of Montreal
Twin Shadow


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2014)

Man I actually have no idea what albums are coming out next year :S but that Krill and Panda bear


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 21, 2014)

California X are local guys from Amherst. Highly recommended, a throwback to late 80's Western Massachusetts indie loudness.

Krill are awesome, but when I bought their album on BC they sent me an email asking me about places they could play in Western Mass. I sent them a probably-too-long email about the situation here and made some suggestions... they never emailed me back. 

Viet Cong are the guys from Women, so that one sounds promising.

I skipped the last few Panda Bear releases, but the stuff I've heard off this album sounds amazing.

Always interested to see where Of Montreal go next. They downplayed the glam for a more folk-influenced psychedelia on the last album, bringing them to the mid 70's. Wonder if they go full prog this album, or straight to post-punk.


----------



## destroy_musick (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry fucking christmas


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2015)

How is the Panda Bear Jove


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2015)

I've got it but haven't listened yet. Still going through 2014 albums.


I can say that I listened to the Vertical Scratchers album like 3 times in a row. Brilliant.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2015)

What 2014 albums are you listening to  

Maybe I could nick a couple I missed


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2015)

I mean, I had a massive pileup once school started up again. In the last couple of weeks:

Vertical Scratchers
Wet Secrets
Lorelle Meets the Obsolete
Mr Twin Sister
Mr Gnome
The Cyclist
Wye Oak
Jim Noir
Proper Ornaments
Alvvays
Alex G
Jett Rebel
Plastic Girl in Closet
TV on the Radio
White Fence
The Twilight Sad
The Growlers
 North Atlantic Oscillation
Abay
Ex-Cops

And gave some repeat listens to:

Real Estate
Merchandise
Woods
Liars
Bear in Heaven



On deck, and I don't know if these are new or repeat listens:

Abram Shook
The Bilinda Butchers
Black Market Karma
Cold Body Radiation
Dignan Porch
Kye Kye
Michael A Grammar
Monogrenade
Papercuts
Secret Colours
Simian Ghost
Temples
Tobacco
Young Widows


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2015)

Laurelle meets the obsoletes didn't that album come out in 2013? Unless they released another one. Might have to listen to that 

On that list listened to 

Alvvays
Real estate 
Bilinda butchers 
Temples 

That's a massive pile up  What would you recommend on that list?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 10, 2015)

I absolutely loved Vertical Scratchers, Twilight Sad, Merchandise, and Woods. That Woods album is a real killer.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jd2m4cW_qKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 11, 2015)

Do any of you listen to Little Dragon, Starfucker, Still Corners, Grimes, YYXXYY, Pinback, The Shins? I only have one friend that shares my taste in music, and I know only some of it is really indie.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2015)

I still can't believe I gave birth to this thread.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 11, 2015)

i know it's weird seeing a thread you make have more than a single page


----------



## Mako (Jan 14, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Do any of you listen to Little Dragon, Starfucker, Still Corners, Grimes, YYXXYY, Pinback, The Shins? I only have one friend that shares my taste in music, and I know only some of it is really indie.



I love Grimes and the Shins. 

---
I can't wait for the rest of her album.
[YOUTUBE]jJ74yqfSoKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

>indie thread
>nobody even posted about new Sufjan album rumors

You people disgust me.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2015)

Go away Bos I read about that but it's rumours at the end. 

Btw 2015 seems stacked


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

I'ma be all up in 2015.

All

up

in it.

Already some good shit scheduled, and it's not even February.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2015)

I know, 2015 is looking absolutely amazing


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't forget. It's an odd-numbered year! That means a new Smith Weste...


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2015)

I gave up that shit when beach house released nothing last year. I beat their 2015 release will be bunk


----------



## Ae (Jan 20, 2015)

This fool try to give me shit for Pitchfork but posted a BuzzFeed link


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

I literally just googled 'new sufjan album' and posted the first link.

I do not browse any kind of music sites.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 23, 2015)

It's not like Sufjan did nothing last year. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPfTLlfn-_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm listening to the Small Leaks Sink Ships album.


It has four songs over 6 minutes.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2015)

The horror!


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2015)

Jove trying to streamline


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2015)

at least he's trying


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm kind of disappointed because they've almost totally eliminated all the math rock out of their songs... and yet they're even longer now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2015)

NEW MIKAL CRONIN ALBUM IN MAY!


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2015)

Really? Damn 

2015...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2015)

The new Murder by Death is rather... dishearteningly disappointing. 

I can't put my finger on it, though.

I may need a few more listens, but it's really not that interesting and seems like a weak attempt to bridge their earlier dark post / folk / country sound and their later Johnny Cash bar rock sound, and it's not working.

Sad.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> at least he's trying



there's nothing good about trying to streamline anything


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2015)

Mother fuck...


First Ovlov breaks up yet again, and now Bleeding Rainbow have broken up, too!


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2015)

Ovlov broke up? The fuck I was waiting a follow up to am


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, this is like breakup number 4, but this one seems legit. am was so fucking great, too.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2015)

how legit can it possibly be if they've done it 3 times before?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks legit:


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2015)

Man fuck that shit


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2015)

Ovlov was essentially that guy... maybe Stove ends up being a lateral move.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2015)

When am I going to find time to listen to this massive Titus Andronicus album? 



And...


Thumbs up to Algiers

Thumbs sideways for Moon Duo

Thumbs to tired to lift for Kamasi Washington

Thumbs up for Nixon

Thumbs sideways for Bop English

Thumbs up for Krill

Thumbs up for pile


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2015)

NEW DUNGEN!


[YOUTUBE]6bLRsxgNK2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2015)

New Beach House is depressingly disappointing


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2015)

I know :/ that shit disappointed like hell


----------



## Shade (Sep 12, 2015)

New Deerhunter is fuckin' greaaat.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2015)

Not an overly massive Deerhunter fan aside from weird era and microcastle which are both brilliant. Will listen


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2015)

You didn't like _Halcyon Digest_? 



Side note: Girl Band's new album is coming out soon. I'm super excited.

[YOUTUBE]D4SmyqO5DUU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Zgi3ZvolkRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2015)

To be fair I stopped listening to Deerhunter after Weird era  

Will take your word though Jove, you haven't lead me astray yet. Will listen to it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if I can rate Deerhunter against itself, since that early era is so raw at times. 


I can say that I've liked everything they've done, including all the side projects.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2015)

Jovey/Vaulto Vs. Para/Boskov

The eternal tag team battle of music taste continues


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2015)

>pear

He's as much of an indie fuck as these two. 

He got my back against that limey brit, though.


----------



## Vault (Sep 13, 2015)

Bos saying some truly asinine shit akin to round circle :rofl 

Fuck outta here bitch


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2015)

<3 <3 <3

[YOUTUBE]keke7BGzJPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Funny enough i was just listening The book of right on


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

New Youth Lagoon  

Very different sounding album to his last 2 outputs, you can also tell Perfume Genius' influence, nonetheless im liking this record a lot, has a lot of replay value and is a definite grower.


----------



## Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

Julia Holter's new record.   

Shit might be on par with Loud City Song  

So good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 29, 2015)

That Dungen album....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aHFdkl7dSsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Mother fuck...
> 
> 
> First Ovlov breaks up yet again, and now Bleeding Rainbow have broken up, too!




Guess what? Krill broke up as well.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2015)

Jove the bearer of bad news  you joking right?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, its old news. They announced it September 16th. Forgot to post.... Last show October 23rd.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2015)

Well fuck 

Listened to the new Deerhunter btw?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2015)

Just got it. Already have it penciled in for at least a 9.5. Gonna try and listen to Deerhunter, Girl Band, Protomartyr, and The Dears this week.


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2015)

New Beach House is definitely better than Depression Cherry from the initial listen


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2015)

Vault said:


> Julia Holter's new record.
> 
> Shit might be on par with Loud City Song
> 
> So good.



You think so?  I'm not sure, I didn't love the album like the people raving about it seem to .

Chelsea Wolfe's Abyss is one of my favorite albums this year, what a massive improvement from her last album.

Also I liked Deerhunter's newest kinda, I thought the last half was interesting and cool but thought the first half was kinda weak.


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Because youre a pleb thats why dude. The new Deerhunter is a comfortable 4/5. Havsn't listened to the Chelsea Wolfe been meaning to but i just dont have time i used to at the moment


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2015)

>calls me a pleb
>hasn't listened to new Chelsea Wolfe

pls gooooooooooooo


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Dont try get snarky with me breh


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2015)

i ain't 

as for deerhunter i'm not down on it as you think, I'd give it a sold 3.5/5 if we was talking ratings, the second half I really liked!


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Hoe shit outchea


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

Blur 
Lord Huron 
Milo Greene 
Vampire weekend
The Pierces
Elliot Smith


----------



## God (May 16, 2016)

Guys listen to _Sincerely _by Steven. Good lord 

This album is so fucking fire it's not even funny.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2016)

New Things I've Liked:

Hooded Fang - Venus On Edge
Culture Abuse - Peach
Mourn - Ha, Ha, He.
Keytalk - Matsuri Bayashi EP
Tokyo Karan Koran - Noon/Moon
Vic Mensa - Theres Alot Going On EP
Evans The Death - Vanilla 
SOIL & 'PIMP' SESSIONS - BLACK TRACK
Brodka - Clashes


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 8, 2017)

not a big follower of indie music but delouners are a gem if i ever saw one


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2017)

I want my new Sufjan album.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2017)

not sure about a solo effort but ive seen a few leaks of planetarium. a bit skeptical of the quality since it leaked so early so im holding out for a bit.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2017)

Well, yeah, that's what I meant.

I'm just gonna buy it but still.  Hurry the fuck up.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2017)

im still not over the c & l live album so sufjan could release jack this whole year and id still be content.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2017)

How is the live version so much better than the initial release?

It's amazing.

Also the new album is like Age of Adz 2: Electric Boogaloo and I'm so ready for that.


----------



## mali (May 27, 2017)

yeah the live version is a big contender for aoty, in my books at least. and the footage of the show was mesmerizing to boot.

thats honestly a concept im completely here for.

EDIT: almost forgot about the score he's making for "Call Me By Your Name" that's releasing at some point later this year. im expecting something more along the lines of illinois but without all the beautiful instrumentation. that seems the more likely approach considering the film, from what little i know about it, is a coming of age story that's neither downcast nor rose-tinted.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 9, 2017)

unf

the new Sufjan (and friends) album is fucking great


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2017)

>earth



EDIT: "age of adz but really pretty sounding" sums up my thoughts on it so far. loved the autotune around the middle of jupiter, reminded me a lot of the autotune vocals of "impossible soul". 

also, i just heard the new single off of Zola Jesus's upcoming album and im actually really excited for it. and now im suddenly wishing that chelsea wolfe would drop the metal influence (as much as i love it) and go full blown dark ambient queen of the underworld


----------



## mali (Jul 16, 2017)

kinda of let down by chelseas's latest single and markedly more dissapointed with the second single "soak" off of zolas upcoming album. the trip-hoppy approach is a stark contrast (and an unwelcome one for me) from "exhumed" more industrial leanings.


----------



## mali (Aug 7, 2017)

i retract my past statement, the new chelsea wolfe is good af.


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2018)

Loving this


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2018)

Where is that fggt Jove. 

Ovlov reunited again bro  got a new record


----------

